#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-06
<RAOF> janeppo: If you're just "going Ubuntu", we'd prefer if you used a release :).  Gutsy is unreleased, and it's not unusual for a daily build to not work properly.  Especially a couple of months before release :)
<RAOF> janeppo: File a bug, by all means; that's probably useful.  But if you actually want to *use* Ubuntu, Feisty is the one for you :)
<janeppo> RAOF, I'm not just going Ubuntu. I only want to prevent taht the final release of Gutsy comes with a crummy install disk. Every few years or so, I buy new hardware, and go with the first linux distribution that works out of the box.
<janeppo> RAOF, I have multiboot, XP, Vista, Feisty, and 2x Gutsy. So don't worry. ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #130538 in warsow (multiverse) "Please sync warsow (multiverse) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130538
<ubotu> New bug: #130539 in thunderbird-quickfile (universe) "[gutsy] thunderbird-quickfile debian/copyright not correct" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130539
<ubotu> New bug: #130541 in gnome-control-center (main) "Cannot set desktop background to a solid color" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130541
<ubotu> New bug: #130543 in libapache-mod-log-sql (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libapache-mod-log-sql (1.100-10) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130543
<ubotu> New bug: #130544 in gnome-panel (main) "GNOME Panel menus close unexpectedly on specific mouse clicks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130544
<ubotu> New bug: #130545 in vino (main) "Vino requires interactive keyring unlocking on the local display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130545
<ubotu> New bug: #130547 in dctrl-tools (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130547
<ubotu> New bug: #130548 in wordpress (universe) "Merge wordpress 2.2.2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130548
<ubotu> New bug: #130549 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Merge Deluge 0.5.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130549
<ubotu> New bug: #130551 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Not work button of Wifi for laptop Compaq Presario V2000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130551
<ubotu> New bug: #130552 in Ubuntu "Please package mumble and murmur" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130552
<ubotu> New bug: #130553 in diff (main) "diff is confused by japanese filenames" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130553
<ubotu> New bug: #130554 in qjackctl (universe) "QJackCtl package update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130554
<bob_sinclair> hey guys, would like to talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/48418
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48418 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Support for uid and gid mount options for CIFS" [Medium,Triaged] 
<ubotu> New bug: #130555 in Ubuntu "dapper boot.img is out of sync with installer cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130555
<ubotu> New bug: #130556 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Freeze Ubuntu Tribe 3 in laptop Compaq presario v2000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130556
<ubotu> New bug: #128573 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-backup/gutsy crashed with ValueError in reval() (dup-of: 128242)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128573
<ubotu> New bug: #130558 in knetworkmanager (main) "no network detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130558
<ubotu> New bug: #130559 in Ubuntu "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130559
<ubotu> New bug: #130562 in ttf-malayalam-fonts (main) "Package ttf-malayalam-fonts no longer includes malayalam.ttf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130562
<ubotu> New bug: #130563 in scribus (main) "Scribus randomly prints portrait instead of landscape" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130563
<ubotu> New bug: #130564 in kaya (universe) "Please sync kaya (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130564
<ubotu> New bug: #130565 in evolution (main) "GTKHTML buggy MIME format handling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130565
<ubotu> New bug: #130567 in php-image-barcode (universe) "Please sync php-image-barcode (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130567
<ubotu> New bug: #130570 in gnome-panel (main) "HAL   error does not run in Acer aspire 5050-3050" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130570
<ubotu> New bug: #130571 in linux-kernel-di-i386 (universe) "Corrupted data when copying photos from a Secure Digital media card on a laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130571
<ubotu> New bug: #130574 in bzr (main) "Interrupting bzr log causes "bzr crashed with IOError in <module>()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130574
<ubotu> New bug: #130575 in network-manager (main) "init 1, networking start fails to bring up network." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130575
<ubotu> New bug: #130577 in gtk2-engines-xfce (main) "Typo in package description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130577
<ubotu> New bug: #130579 in firefox (main) "firefox/adobeflashplugin crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130579
<ubotu> New bug: #130445 in ubiquity "grub failure with gpt formatted disk" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130445
<ubotu> New bug: #130581 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox plays distorted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130581
<ubotu> New bug: #130582 in xmovie (universe) "Please remove xmovie" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130582
<ubotu> New bug: #130583 in xmlsec1 (universe) "libxmlsec1-nss missing pkgconfig file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130583
<ubotu> New bug: #130584 in Ubuntu "ext3 usb hdd detected as ntfs-3g" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130584
<ubotu> New bug: #130586 in scummvm (universe) "New upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130586
<ubotu> New bug: #130587 in freesci (universe) "New upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130587
<ubotu> New bug: #130590 in apt (main) "apt-cache -v in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130590
<ubotu> New bug: #130591 in authtool "authtool dies when opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130591
<ubotu> New bug: #129269 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129269
<ubotu> New bug: #130291 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in menu_get_panel()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130291
<ubotu> New bug: #129247 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129247
<ubotu> New bug: #130593 in prosper (universe) "incorrect paper size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130593
<ubotu> New bug: #128461 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128461
<ubotu> New bug: #128836 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128836
<ubotu> New bug: #130595 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar + libdeskbar-tracker crashes on folder called 'Priv'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130595
<rulus> If you want a bug to be fixed before gutsy, do you have to give it a special mark, or just hope & prey?
<ubotu> New bug: #130596 in kdepim (main) "Akregator crashed while using internal web browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130596
<ubotu> New bug: #116706 in libtunepimp "[Feisty]  MusicBrainz don't returns year anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116706
<ubotu> New bug: #130598 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-cmd.sh doesn't work at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130598
<ubotu> New bug: #130599 in tracker (universe) "Tracker does not search what I want" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130599
<ubotu> New bug: #130600 in compiz (main) "Compiz crashes on loging in again (logout than login)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130600
<ubotu> New bug: #125570 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox crashed on startup when i pluged in my brand new video ipod (never pluged in any PC before) (dup-of: 122965)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125570
<ubotu> New bug: #125688 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 95846)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125688
<ubotu> New bug: #126147 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126147
<ubotu> New bug: #126167 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV when renaming folder that contained the song it was playing" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126167
<ubotu> New bug: #126250 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126250
<ubotu> New bug: #126547 in libsoup "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126547
<ubotu> New bug: #126762 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_player_playing()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126762
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<paulvg> yes, c
<TheMuso> heh
<paulvg> since when is cdrom a non-free kernel module though?
<ubotu> New bug: #127090 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed while enabling MTP plugin" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127090
<ubotu> New bug: #127338 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()"" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127338
<ubotu> New bug: #130602 in python-biopython (universe) "biopython installation error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130602
<paulvg> why does bug 127090 and 127338 start with triaged?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127090 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed while enabling MTP plugin" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127338 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()"" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127338
<ubotu> New bug: #127771 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_shell_get_visibility()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127771
<ubotu> New bug: #130603 in mon (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync mon from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130603
<ubotu> New bug: #130604 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager vpn-setup is not opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130604
<ubotu> New bug: #128162 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128162
<ubotu> New bug: #129300 in gst-fluendo-mp3 (universe) "rhythmbox crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129300
<ubotu> New bug: #128272 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_plugins_engine_get_plugin_icon()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128272
<ubotu> New bug: #128502 in gst-fluendo-mp3 (universe) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128502
<ubotu> New bug: #130606 in liferea (main) "Ctrl+N hotkey bound to both "New Folder" and "Next Unread Item"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130606
<ubotu> New bug: #130607 in unicon (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync unicon (3.0.4-12) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130607
<ubotu> New bug: #130608 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot window size is dont changing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130608
<ubotu> New bug: #129453 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129453
<ubotu> New bug: #126788 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126788
<ubotu> New bug: #125146 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125146
<ubotu> New bug: #130610 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "fast-user-switch-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130610
<ubotu> New bug: #130082 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130082
<ubotu> New bug: #130611 in Ubuntu "startx fail, Graphic was not supported for IBM T60 with 15.4 WSXGA TFT- ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, when Ubuntu version 7.04 starting from live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130611
<pedro_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #130613 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "applesmc not loaded, and bug with keyboard backlight" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130613
<ubotu> New bug: #130614 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "fglrx xterm text corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130614
<ubotu> New bug: #130618 in cups-pdf (universe) "Please sync cups-pdf (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130618
<ubotu> New bug: #130619 in ispell-et (main) "Please sync ispell-et (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130619
<ubotu> New bug: #130620 in myspell-lv (main) "Please sync myspell-lv (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130620
<ubotu> New bug: #130621 in numlockx (universe) "Please sync numlockx (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130621
<ubotu> New bug: #130622 in rus-ispell (main) "Please sync rus-ispell (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130622
<ubotu> New bug: #130623 in planner (main) "Please sync planner (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130623
<ubotu> New bug: #130624 in upgrade-system (universe) "Please sync upgrade-system (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130624
<coNP> hey Hobbsee
<coNP> hey xxxxx1
<xxxxx1> hello coNP
<Hobbsee> hey coNP, xxxxx1
<ubotu> New bug: #130625 in apache2 (main) "[Gutsy T3 i386]  Apache2 - Empty /etc/apache2/sites-enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130625
<maini10> Hello, Konqueror is crashed while I'm reporting an Apport bug
<maini10> there is same way to report this bug
<ubotu> New bug: #130627 in python-sqlite (universe) "Sync python-sqlite 1.0.1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130627
<maini10> I won't notified again by apport
<Kmos> maini10: ls /var/crash
<Kmos> and apport-gtk /var/crash/file.crash
<ubotu> New bug: #128835 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128835
<ubotu> New bug: #130628 in auctex (main) "package preview-latex-style 11.83-4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130628
<ubotu> New bug: #130629 in firefox (main) ""dropdown option selected with mouse is not the actual selection made". Using arrow keys works fine." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130629
<ubotu> New bug: #130630 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Please sync telepathy-gabble (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130630
<maini10> Kmos:Thanks, I'll try your solution
<maini10> Kmos: apport-gtk command not found (it is installed obviouvsly)
<ubotu> New bug: #130631 in network-manager (main) "Doesn't refresh network list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130631
<Kmos> maini10: at feisty _?
<maini10> Kmos: no, in Gutsy
<Kmos> maini10: whereis apport-gtk
<maini10> Kmos: output is "apport-gtk:"
<maini10> Kmos: also apport-qt doesn't work (command non found)
<ubotu> New bug: #128142 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()"" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128142
<ubotu> New bug: #130635 in libonig (universe) "Please sync libonig (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130635
<ubotu> New bug: #128191 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy crashed with SIGSEGV in glade_xml_get_widget()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128191
<ubotu> New bug: #125650 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125650
<ubotu> New bug: #130636 in sudo (main) "[gusty]  [sudo command &]  shows password!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130636
<ubotu> New bug: #130638 in openoffice.org (main) "(in spanish) Prdida de referencias de celdas al ordenar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130638
<ubotu> New bug: #128155 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_remove_mnemonic_label()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128155
<ubotu> New bug: #129075 in epiphany-extensions "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in g_boxed_copy()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129075
<ubotu> New bug: #130640 in rootstrap (universe) "Please sync rootstrap (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130640
<ubotu> New bug: #130643 in Ubuntu "gthumb doesn't rename two or more files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130643
<ubotu> New bug: #130644 in ttf-dejavu (main) ""*" is misaligned in Dejavu Sans Mono" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130644
<ubotu> New bug: #130645 in dpkg (main) "completion for dpkg-reconfigure has gone wild" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130645
<ubotu> New bug: #130647 in apache2 (main) "mod_status is enabled by default but not configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130647
<ubotu> New bug: #126449 in poppler "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in dest_new_goto()" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126449
<ubotu> New bug: #130648 in devscripts (main) "requestsync: guess whether sponsor is requested automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130648
<Pierre> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #126652 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126652
<ubotu> New bug: #128209 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_set_flags()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128209
<ubotu> New bug: #130651 in rhythmbox (main) "Multiple 'playback error' dialogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130651
<Pierre> is there any plan to support en8600GT gfx card in the next release? playing with the test CD (3) get me a black screen. Works but no video (in graphic or normal mode)
<Pierre> and obviously the same with feisty (that's more annoying ;)
<Pierre> s/get/gives/
<ubotu> New bug: #130653 in xchat-gnome (main) "urls are parsed incorrectly if they contain brackets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130653
<ubotu> New bug: #130654 in taskjuggler (universe) "Please synce taskjuggler 2.4.0-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130654
<gnomefreak> lol i dont see cupsd bug pass here yet
<ubotu> New bug: #129868 in poppler "evince-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129868
<ubotu> New bug: #130652 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130652
<ubotu> New bug: #130657 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "RENAME failed when trying to delete IMAP folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130657
<ubotu> New bug: #130655 in Ubuntu "sorry, the program "compiz.real" closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130655
<ubotu> New bug: #130659 in compiz (main) "[Gusty]  Workspaces switch incorrectly using Compiz, Twinview and dual monitoras" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130659
<paulduf> I  would  need someone to set an importance level on kernel bug #127535 (I suggest low).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127535 in linux-source-2.6.22 "GNOME LiveCD doe not start in 1600x1200 unless removing splash and quiet kernel parameters on an IBM Thinkpad T42p [regression from Feisty] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127535
<ScottK> paulduf: What do you think it should be?
<paulduf> low priority
<ScottK> Done
<paulduf> Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #126039 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5 in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126039
<ubotu> New bug: #130513 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in get_path_relative_to_dir()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130513
<ubotu> New bug: #126275 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126275
<ubotu> New bug: #129542 in linux-source-2.6.20 "trouble accessing directory with quotes in read-only mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129542
<ubotu> New bug: #130663 in kdepim (main) "package libkdepim1a None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/kdepim/icons/crystalsvg/22x22/actions/checkedbox.png', which is also in package korganizer (dup-of: 119664)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130663
<ubotu> New bug: #130664 in Ubuntu "please sync package nip2 from debian unstable (about to transition to testing)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130664
<ubotu> New bug: #130665 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "madwifi fails to load: ath_pci: Unknown symbol _ath_hal_attach" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130665
<ubotu> New bug: #129259 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129259
<ubotu> New bug: #130323 in tracker (universe) "tracker-thumbnailer crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130323
<ubotu> New bug: #130666 in gnunet (universe) "please sync GNUnet-0.7.2b from upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130666
<ubotu> New bug: #128472 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning() (dup-of: 126275)" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128472
<ubotu> New bug: #129141 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129141
<ubotu> New bug: #127741 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127741
<ubotu> New bug: #126341 in gconf2 (main) "appears that gconf  crashed at startup" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126341
<ubotu> New bug: #127854 in gconf2 (main) "gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() (dup-of: 41788)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127854
<ubotu> New bug: #130673 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "wirless not working (not showing up in gnome-network manager) Macbook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130673
<ubotu> New bug: #124416 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124416
<ubotu> New bug: #130674 in linuxdcpp (universe) "GThread-ERROR **: file /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.13.7/gthread/gthread-posix.c: line 367 (): error 'Cannot allocate memory' during 'pthread_create'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130674
<ubotu> New bug: #130675 in udev (main) "[GUTSY]  ainol U60 MP4 player not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130675
<ubotu> New bug: #125694 in libx11 (main) "gweather-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimServerDestroy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125694
<ubotu> New bug: #130668 in samba (main) "gweather-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in toupper_w()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130668
<ubotu> New bug: #130676 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.2.12-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130676
<ubotu> New bug: #130677 in Ubuntu "GL slow after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130677
<ubotu> New bug: #130678 in firefox (main) "Firefox can't open http://www.ifkmora.se" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130678
<rulus> when a bug exists in Feisty but is fixed in Gutsy, which status should it be?
<ScottK> Fix Released.
<rulus> ok, thanks
<ScottK> If it's an SRU worthy bug, nominate it for Feisty.
<ScottK> Ask if you are uncertain.
<rulus> I don't think so, it's bug #130595
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130595 in deskbar-applet "Deskbar + libdeskbar-tracker crashes on folder called 'Priv'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130595
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> rulus: I agree.
<rulus> so I just mark it as Fix released then?
<ScottK> Yes
<rulus> ok, thanks :)
<ScottK> Probably with a comment that it's fixed in Gutsy so the reporter doesn't get confused
<rulus> yep, done
<ubotu> New bug: #129294 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-ask crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129294
<ubotu> New bug: #129820 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129820
<ubotu> New bug: #129894 in gnome-media (main) "gstreamer-properties crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129894
<ubotu> New bug: #130682 in vsftpd (main) "pasv_min_port,pasv_max_port does not work if client uses PASV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130682
<ubotu> New bug: #128753 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128753
<ubotu> New bug: #130683 in Ubuntu "Konquerer "HALO error" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130683
<ubotu> New bug: #130686 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Bibus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130686
<ubotu> New bug: #130687 in fontconfig (main) "fontconfig alias for ZapfDingbats font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130687
<ubotu> New bug: #130688 in Ubuntu "Brasero Freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130688
<ubotu> New bug: #130076 in totem (main) "Totem needs replaced with a sw that works." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130076
<ubotu> New bug: #130572 in redfish "switching on desktop effects or playing 3d games crashes X on inspiron 1420n (dup-of: 119232)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130572
<ubotu> New bug: #130694 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "double fault and kernel crash running pcgamess" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130694
<ubotu> New bug: #130691 in Ubuntu "System Settings' Monitor and Display resolution changes do not take effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130691
<ubotu> New bug: #130001 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130001
<ubotu> New bug: #130695 in compiz (main) "Crashde while switching desktop-effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130695
<ubotu> New bug: #130699 in Ubuntu "Outreach: Consumer Reports (in USA) 'State of the Net' needs to mention *Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130699
<bdmurray> what in the world?
<Nafallo> hhaa
* Nafallo clicks
<xtknight> that should be bug #2 :p
* bdmurray wonders how they tested it
* xtknight can't seem to reproduce the problem 
<ubotu> New bug: #130700 in hotkey-setup (main) "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0)." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130700
<bdmurray> They seem to have totally missed the easy codec installer
<ubotu> New bug: #130702 in libqt4-ruby (universe) "Request upgrade to new upstream version 1.4.9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130702
<ubotu> New bug: #130703 in Ubuntu "error in gnome settings (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130703
<ubotu> New bug: #130704 in openoffice.org (main) "the words transpasse the page space when writing a new one and need to clean formatation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130704
<caravena> :- )
<ubotu> New bug: #130597 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130597
<ubotu> New bug: #130708 in Ubuntu "Enabling xkb options causes on screen volume display to stop appearing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130708
<ubotu> New bug: #130713 in swfdec0.4 (universe) "[sync request]  libswfdec0.4 - Debian Unstable [Main] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130713
<ubotu> New bug: #130715 in Ubuntu "dhclient already running, must kill to connect with wireless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130715
<ubotu> New bug: #130719 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  sync ttf-inconsolata from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130719
<ubotu> New bug: #130720 in italc (universe) "Italc 1.02.2 Clients are visible in overview mode but no Demo and no Remotescreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130720
<ubotu> New bug: #130721 in brasero (universe) "Brasero Requirements and Debian Repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130721
<ubotu> New bug: #125797 in beagle (main) "Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear() (dup-of: 122674)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125797
<ubotu> New bug: #129258 in beagle (main) "Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear() (dup-of: 122674)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129258
<ubotu> New bug: #129848 in beagle (main) "Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear() (dup-of: 122674)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129848
<ubotu> New bug: #128771 in beagle (main) "BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128771
<ubotu> New bug: #125218 in beagle (main) "Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125218
<ubotu> New bug: #125074 in beagle (main) "BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125074
<ubotu> New bug: #125157 in beagle (main) "IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125157
<ubotu> New bug: #130712 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 123764)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130712
<ubotu> New bug: #130403 in Ubuntu "No Sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130403
<ubotu> New bug: #130729 in Ubuntu "speaker sound at reboot and shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130729
<ubotu> New bug: #128746 in vino (main) "vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128746
<ubotu> New bug: #129843 in vino (main) "vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129843
<ubotu> New bug: #130185 in gnome-panel (main) "cant download updates, it says 'dpgk -- -configure -a' when i do its says no such command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130185
<ubotu> New bug: #128842 in vino (main) "vino-session crashed with SIGSEGV in ubuntulooks_draw_arrow()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128842
<ubotu> New bug: #130731 in gnome-desktop (main) "Gnome won't start after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130731
<ubotu> New bug: #130728 in tracker (universe) "trackerd crashed with signal 5 in pango_default_break()"" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130728
<ubotu> New bug: #130732 in Ubuntu ""bin/sh/ cannot access tty;" Job control turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130732
<ubotu> New bug: #130205 in shadow (main) "newgrp segfaults on exit when default group isn't in /etc/groups" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130205
<ubotu> New bug: #130733 in gnome-games (main) "Same-GNOME scores popup annoyance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130733
<ubotu> New bug: #130658 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_buffer_get()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130658
<ubotu> New bug: #130734 in Ubuntu "pcm level is reset when viewing movies in gwenview" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130734
<ubotu> New bug: #130231 in yelp (main) "desktop isnt apprearing and windows manager is not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130231
* coNP hugs bdmurray for announcing a long expected hug day :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130735 in fluxbox (universe) "Fluxbox does not show in sessions after install." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130735
<ubotu> New bug: #130736 in compiz (main) "compiz grab keyboard input when Ctrl+Alt are pressed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130736
<ubotu> New bug: #130737 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager-kde needs dependency on libpythonize0 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130737
<ubotu> New bug: #129419 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (Evolution) (dup-of: 129120)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129419
<ubotu> New bug: #130738 in gnome-terminal (main) "Trying to install updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130738
<ubotu> New bug: #130740 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mysql-proxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130740
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-07
<ubotu> New bug: #130420 in Ubuntu "ubuntu crashed" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130420
<ubotu> New bug: #130741 in gnome-app-install (main) "Asks to enable already enabled repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130741
<ubotu> New bug: #130746 in firefox (main) "Not upload document in scribd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130746
<ubotu> New bug: #130747 in wv (main) "wvPDF requires latex but doesn't depend on it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130747
<ubotu> New bug: #130752 in totem (main) "right-clicking selects the default option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130752
<ubotu> New bug: #130756 in gedit-plugins (universe) ""Show Binary" Does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130756
<ubotu> New bug: #130757 in apache2 (main) "Apache's default site isn't enabled on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130757
<ubotu> New bug: #130766 in tracker (universe) "tracker search tool shows incorrect evolution emails dates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130766
<ubotu> New bug: #130768 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 129259)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130768
<ubotu> New bug: #130771 in ubiquity (main) "mythbuntu installer bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130771
<ubotu> New bug: #130772 in Ubuntu "Volume button change automatic his place in the panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130772
<ubotu> New bug: #130776 in evince (main) "For the portugueses version it appears "Gravar una copia", una is spanish in portuguese is "uma"." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130776
<ubotu> New bug: #130777 in Ubuntu "Current Gutsy DVD build ISO is too large" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130777
<ubotu> New bug: #130778 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird continues to crash just started in the last couple of days" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130778
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #130786 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  NetworkManager Feature Request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130786
<RAOF> Is there any more info required for bug #118539?  It's a regression, and should have an importance, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118539 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[regression]  acx does not load" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118539
<ScottK> RAOF: I'd say the head of the Ubuntu kernel team has assigned it to himself, he'd say if he needed it different.
<RAOF> ScottK: Fair enough. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130791 in scribes (universe) "scribes documentation does not load properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130791
<ubotu> New bug: #130792 in pygresql (main) "python-pygresql requires libpq5 to work" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130792
<ubotu> New bug: #130794 in tracker (universe) "Tracker needs to throttle indexing on battery" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130794
<ubotu> New bug: #130795 in python-apt (main) "apt_inst.debExtractArchive doesn't handle links." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130795
<ubotu> New bug: #130797 in kdebase (main) "Feisty: KDM crashed many times when using rdesktop, other apps (kdm.log attached)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130797
<ubotu> New bug: #130799 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Gutsy nvidia-glx no gpu or API mismatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130799
<ubotu> New bug: #130800 in totem (main) "Movie Player Exits Unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130800
<ubotu> New bug: #130803 in mpfr (main) "libmpfr1 doesn't include any acutal libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130803
<ubotu> New bug: #130805 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy 7.10]  kaddressbook (kontact) is not able to print properly the contacts, information is outsite from the print area " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130805
<ubotu> New bug: #130807 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130807
<ubotu> New bug: #130808 in Ubuntu "cant start package manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130808
<ubotu> New bug: #130810 in griffith (universe) "Please sync griffith 0.9.4-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130810
<ubotu> New bug: #130811 in rhythmbox (main) "use "close" animation when sending RB to the systray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130811
<ubotu> New bug: #130812 in amarok (main) "amarok halts when asks about downloading mp3 codecs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130812
<ubotu> New bug: #130813 in apt-mirror (universe) "Hash Sum mismatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130813
<ubotu> New bug: #130814 in gnome-cpufreq-applet (universe) "CPU frequency applet crashes at system start-up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130814
<ubotu> New bug: #130815 in gnotime (universe) "gnotime doesn't document report language" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130815
<ubotu> New bug: #130817 in tracker (universe) "trackerd eating CPU and memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130817
<ubotu> New bug: #130818 in Ubuntu "udevd causes high cpu-usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130818
<ubotu> New bug: #128130 in yelp "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128130
<ubotu> New bug: #130822 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130822
<ubotu> New bug: #130824 in Ubuntu "AMD Turion 64 mobile duo core.  freezes during install get errors associated with the file bcm4xx_microcore5.fw " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130824
<ubotu> New bug: #130825 in debconf (main) "dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in abort()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130825
<ubotu> New bug: #130826 in kmymoney2 (universe) "Please sync kmymoney2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130826
<ubotu> New bug: #129042 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129042
<ubotu> New bug: #125240 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125240
<ubotu> New bug: #125258 in mpeg2dec (universe) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2_slice()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125258
<ubotu> New bug: #130828 in gaim (main) "add global personal buddy icon set functionality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130828
<ubotu> New bug: #128813 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in vc1_decode_intra_block()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128813
<ubotu> New bug: #128899 in totem (main) "totem crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128899
<ubotu> New bug: #129847 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129847
<ubotu> New bug: #130112 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_notify()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130112
<ubotu> New bug: #130533 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130533
<ubotu> New bug: #130696 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "xine and totem-xine crashes with the fglrx driver" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130696
<ubotu> New bug: #130832 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx installation is broken after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130832
<ubotu> New bug: #130834 in firefox (main) "firefox shutdown after updating docufarm 1.3.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130834
<ubotu> New bug: #130836 in apache2 (main) "Specify OpenDocument icon(s) in Apache2 configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130836
<ubotu> New bug: #130837 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) ""Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on Realtime kernel" is missing components" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130837
<elmargol> do we have a -dbg repository for gutsy?
<ssam> elmargol, do you mean this stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<elmargol> exactly
<elmargol> thx
<ssam> :-)
<Kmos> elmargol: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/
<elmargol> I have bug #112148
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112148 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel BUG at kernel/workqueue.c:323!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112148
<ubotu> New bug: #130838 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[gutsy]  lib32gcj8 libraries missing" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130838
<ubotu> New bug: #130840 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-about-me times out when changing kerberos password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130840
<ubotu> New bug: #130842 in ghostscript (main) "[ia64]  ps2pdf crashes on ia64, causing several build failures" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130842
<ubotu> New bug: #130843 in ubiquity (main) "desktop install hangs at 96%" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130843
<ubotu> New bug: #130844 in Ubuntu "can't return from suspend Asus W2J" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130844
<ubotu> New bug: #130845 in ccontrol (universe) "[sync request]  ccontrol 0.9.1+20060806-3 [Debian Main - Unstable] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130845
<ubotu> New bug: #130846 in firefox (main) "Running ruby firewatir  tests cause firefox crash." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130846
<ubotu> New bug: #130847 in homebank (universe) "Svg icons (toolbar, menu entries, ...) are not correctly loaded " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130847
<ubotu> New bug: #130848 in tesseract (universe) "Version 2.00 was released with international support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130848
<ubotu> New bug: #130850 in update-manager (main) "Update manager (and Synaptic too) crashes the entire session when trying to make updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130850
<shirish> guys can anybody help me in figuring out https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129315 in gdm "GNOME-desktop does not lemme log in. " [Medium,Incomplete] 
<ubotu> New bug: #130852 in pidgin (main) "[gutsy]  Pidgin 2.1.0 crashes on the freshly updated libc6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130852
<seb128> shirish: this bug is not clear :/
<seb128> shirish: does it work with a new user?
<shirish> seb128: yup it did work with the new user
<seb128> k, so that's a configuration issue from your user, not a bug ...
<seb128> try #ubuntu for user support maybe
<shirish> seb128: shouldn't that be #ubuntu+1 ?
<seb128> maybe, I didn't join the user chans for some time
<shirish> seb128: another thing, there was also an .xsessions-errors file which I have posted.
<shirish> will join #ubuntu+1 (for gutsy)
<seb128> shirish: is that from the non-working session?
<shirish> seb128: that was from a working session, not a non-working session.
<seb128> k, so it has no real use
<shirish> seb128: ok cool, will try & see what the issue might be, thanx for your time.
<seb128> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #130853 in gdebi (main) "gdebi does not work in gutsy!!!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130853
<shirish> guys another issue can somebody help with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/95562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95562 in cupsys "cupsys fails to dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<shirish> oops, wrong bug, hang on guys
<coNP> shirish: better to say only bug number. Not everyone uses LP .
<shirish> 130014
<Hobbsee> bug 130014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130014 in cupsys "[Gutsy]  Unable to upgrade or reinstall cupsys after trying to upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130014
<shirish> thanx Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #130854 in tracker (universe) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130854
<Hobbsee> shirish: preface it with "bug" or "launchpad", to get the bot ^
<ubotu> New bug: #130856 in sbackup "( wishlist )sbackup time to completion??" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130856
<shirish> Hobbsee: will do it from next time, thanx for the up
<Hobbsee> shirish: the users need to go back and respond to that.  we cant help
<shirish> Hobbsee: lemme know what more info. is needed
<Hobbsee> shirish: last comment on the bug.  read it :)
<Hobbsee> last few, in fact
<shirish> Hobbsee: looking
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Got a moment for a PM?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: sure
<ubotu> New bug: #130858 in notification-daemon (main) "Gutsy. The background color of the notification area is not the good one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130858
<shirish> ah, I made those comments, the problem is each time I do a sudo aptitude-update or upgrade that issue re-surfaces
<ScottK> shirish: Is this about your cupsys bug?
<shirish> Hobbsee: uhm, I made those comments, the problem is each time I do a sudo aptitude-update or upgrade that issue re-surfaces
<shirish> ScottK: yup
<Hobbsee> shirish: well, it will, yes, taht's the nature of apt
<ScottK> I had cupsys errors yesterday morning (IIRC same as yours) and then a further update cured them.
<shirish> ScottK: oh did they, I had been running updates all morning, nothing cured here, will try again
<ScottK> Now I was using apt, not aptitude.
<shirish> ScottK: are you saying that it might be an aptitude issue or something?
<ScottK> Well I've read about aptitude getting confused about system state before.  Dunno if it's still relevant.
<ScottK> I'd try sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if it's different.
<Hobbsee> coNP: hmm.  i should respond to your MOTU app.
<ubotu> New bug: #130860 in turkey (universe) "turkey should be executed with the sun jvm java interpreter" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130860
<coNP> Hobbsee: thanks for any comments.
<ubotu> New bug: #130861 in mozilla-firefox (main) "firefox deadlock/crash while starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130861
<ubotu> New bug: #130862 in develock-el (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync develock-el (0.34-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130862
<shirish> ScottK: will do & if its turns out that its an aptitude issue then will see if there is a bug about that. thanx for your help.
<Hobbsee> coNP: there you go :)
<coNP> Hobbsee: are you an official +1 or only supporting? :)
<shirish> one query though, shouldn't cups & cupsys be into one meta-package, I have seen some tools having cups as a dependency or something
<ScottK> I have no idea.
<Hobbsee> coNP: no, i'm not official.  i'm not on the MOTU council
<coNP> Oh, I was quicker :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: but neither am i the tech board, so...
<coNP> But thanks anyway. It is good to know what people think about you.
<coNP> Especially ones with Long Pointy Sticks :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: from what i understand, it's asking the general MOTU community, particularly those who have sponsored your uploads, if they think you'd make a good MOTU
<coNP> Sure. I was just not sure how many ACKs I need from the Council.
<ubotu> New bug: #130863 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager prevents itself from working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130863
<ubotu> New bug: #130864 in easypg (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync easypg (0.0.14-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130864
<Hobbsee> coNP: a majority ack, and they send it to the TB, i think.  i got MOTU before the process came into place, so i dont know :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130866 in initz (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync initz (0.0.11+20030603cvs-13) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130866
<ubotu> New bug: #130867 in liece (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync liece (2.0+0.20030527cvs-11) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130867
<ubotu> New bug: #130869 in lsdb (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync lsdb (0.11-10) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130869
<shirish> ScottK: are you still around m8?
<ubotu> New bug: #130868 in nautilus (main) "nautilus can not create directory with right mouse-button when in list view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130868
<ubotu> New bug: #130870 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Bluetooth headset no longer works [regression] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130870
<ubotu> New bug: #130871 in evince (main) "Cant print, because cups-pstoraster failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130871
<ubotu> New bug: #130872 in riece (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync riece (4.0.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130872
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #130879 in emacspeak (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync emacspeak (24-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130879
<ubotu> New bug: #130875 in deluge-torrent (universe) "new upstream version 0.5.4 available (dup-of: 128418)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130875
<ubotu> New bug: #130876 in libflash (universe) "swfplayer crashes with "http://mi.adinterax.com/customer/yahoo/7/.ob/300x250_expandable.swf?adxq=1186130491"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130876
<ubotu> New bug: #130877 in wengophone (universe) "wengophone" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130877
<ubotu> New bug: #130881 in tdiary (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync tdiary (2.0.4-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130881
<ubotu> New bug: #130882 in mailcrypt (universe) "Please sync mailcrypt (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130882
<ubotu> New bug: #130885 in Ubuntu "Calendar appears under windows (wrong z-index)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130885
<ubotu> New bug: #130888 in tsclient (main) "Can't choose ica protocol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130888
<ubotu> New bug: #130889 in tracker (universe) "libdeskbar-tracker can't open files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130889
<ubotu> New bug: #130891 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "Sunbird should in office submenu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130891
<ubotu> New bug: #130892 in evolution (main) "Gutsy: Evolution menus respond too slowly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130892
<ubotu> New bug: #130893 in gnome-app-install (main) "Evince listed as not installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130893
<ubotu> New bug: #130894 in ruby1.8 (main) "Please sync ruby1.8 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130894
<ubotu> New bug: #130890 in evolution "[wishlist]  Evolution should be able to drive HTML forms" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130890
<ubotu> New bug: #130903 in system-config-printer (main) "Replace gnome-cups-manager by system-config-printer" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130903
<ubotu> New bug: #127232 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 123451)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127232
<ubotu> New bug: #130906 in network-manager (main) "NM doesn't properly store VPN settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130906
<ubotu> New bug: #130907 in Ubuntu "only critical trip point 104C" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130907
<ubotu> New bug: #130911 in emacs22 (main) "emacs22 hangs for a few seconds after saving file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130911
<ubotu> New bug: #130913 in firestarter (universe) "[Gutsy Tribe 3]  Firestarter shutting down - Memory error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130913
<ubotu> New bug: #130914 in Ubuntu "[Compiz/nvidia-glx-new] Running glxgears while using compiz restarts x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130914
<ubotu> New bug: #130917 in synaptic (main) "use system-software-update icon to check all updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130917
<ubotu> New bug: #130920 in yelp (main) "Page not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130920
<ubotu> New bug: #130922 in yelp (main) "Yelp crashes (Page not found)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130922
<ubotu> New bug: #130923 in alsa-driver (main) "Gutsy: Sound not working on X61s " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130923
<ubotu> New bug: #124800 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124800
<ubotu> New bug: #130928 in bluez-hcidump (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync bluez-hcidump (1.39-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130928
<ubotu> New bug: #130929 in gaim (main) "Wrong error message from too much text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130929
<ubotu> New bug: #126999 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGILL" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126999
<ubotu> New bug: #130930 in xen-meta (universe) "ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64 not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130930
<ubotu> New bug: #130782 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in _read_gzip_header()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130782
<ubotu> New bug: #130933 in compiz (main) "Gutsy: Compiz full screen not correctly calculated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130933
<ubotu> New bug: #130935 in tracker (universe) "Tracker takes very long time to index system, provides no obvious status information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130935
<ubotu> New bug: #130937 in tracker (universe) "tracker-search-tool gets no response" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130937
<ubotu> New bug: #130939 in gdebi (main) "crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130939
<ubotu> New bug: #130940 in bmpx (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync bmpx (0.40.0~rc3) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130940
<ubotu> New bug: #130941 in gdm (main) "gdm Xsession not sourcing .xprofile (anymore)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130941
<ubotu> New bug: #130495 in tracker (universe) "tracker-thumbnailer crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 130323)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130495
<ubotu> New bug: #130942 in bootcd (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync bootcd (3.07) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130942
<ubotu> New bug: #130945 in Ubuntu "In KDE, not all keyboard layout labels are displayed, nor can they be edited." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130945
<ubotu> New bug: #130947 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer applet changes volume to max after mute" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130947
<ubotu> New bug: #130949 in epiphany (universe) "epiphany session management does not restore exactly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130949
<ubotu> New bug: #130950 in amarok (main) "amarok cannot read playlists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130950
<ubotu> New bug: #130954 in gnome-keyring (main) "keyring without password should be allowed" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130954
<ubotu> New bug: #130955 in Ubuntu "system freezes during startup from live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130955
<ubotu> New bug: #130957 in evolution (main) "new mail icon on toolbar does work with gradient themes (clearlooks, even)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130957
<ubotu> New bug: #130958 in baobab (universe) "incorrect prompt when home changes but not showing home" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130958
<ubotu> New bug: #130959 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus emblems are too small and in the wrong place with Human icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130959
<ubotu> New bug: #130962 in Ubuntu "openoffice draw crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130962
<ubotu> New bug: #130965 in Ubuntu "Adobe Reader Infinite Loop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130965
<ubotu> New bug: #129072 in shared-mime-info (main) "update-mime-database/gutsy crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129072
<ubotu> New bug: #129181 in shared-mime-info (main) "update-mime-database crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129181
<ubotu> New bug: #130971 in Ubuntu "Random X server crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130971
<ubotu> New bug: #130970 in openoffice.org (main) "Print and print preview are OK, Printer Settings hangs every time before showing the dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130970
<ubotu> New bug: #130972 in Ubuntu "movie displayed outside window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130972
<Kmos> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #130973 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130973
<ubotu> New bug: #130975 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130975
<ubotu> New bug: #130976 in nautilus (main) "nautilus replace box no working exit button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130976
<bdmurray> Kmos: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #130931 in Ubuntu "libpango has dependency problems in 7.04 that weren't there in 6.06" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130931
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-08
<wousser> hello
<bdmurray> wousser: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #130978 in apt (main) "apt-get generates Kernel oops. Locks process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130978
<ubotu> New bug: #130979 in vbetool (main) "vbetool 100% cpu usage on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130979
<ubotu> New bug: #130981 in evince (main) "document looks empty with evince" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130981
<ubotu> New bug: #130982 in ebox-openvpn (universe) "package ebox-openvpn 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130982
<ubotu> New bug: #130985 in adept (main) "Error "Could not download the release announcement. Please check that your internet connection is active." When internet connection is functional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130985
<Kmos> bdmurray: can't change topic ?
<bdmurray> right, haven't tried
<ubotu> New bug: #130986 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130986
<ubotu> New bug: #130987 in Ubuntu "akregator and kaddressbook cause kernel panic on first update with kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130987
<Kmos> bdmurray: bug 130931
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130931 in mysql-admin "libpango has dependency problems in 7.04 that weren't there in 6.06" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130931
<Kmos> what should I mark this one? fix released or invalid, because it doesn't need to fix anything.. it's a user problem
<RAOF> Invalid, I xelieve
<Kmos> I think that's the better one
<bdmurray> So 6.06 is an LTS release and perhaps this could cause a problem for someone updating from 6.06 to 8.04
<ubotu> New bug: #130988 in Ubuntu "xsane finds KWorld tuner card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130988
<ubotu> New bug: #130989 in Ubuntu "some sites are real slow and crash when using Opera with either Macromedia Flash or Gnash installed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130989
<bdmurray> So I'd be interested to find out how they upgraded.
<Kmos> bdmurray: i've comment it
<Kmos> and set it to incomplete
<bdmurray> But generally speaking user error bugs should be set to Invalid instead of Fix Released.
<Kmos> thx
<Kmos> bug 130777
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130777 in Ubuntu "Current Gutsy DVD build ISO is too large" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130777
<bdmurray> Have you verified that the image is too large?
<Kmos> pitti say it's large on -devel today =)
<bdmurray> Yeah, going to cdimage.ubuntu.com, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070804/ , one can see that there is actually file there to indicate it is oversized.
<Kmos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070804/
<bdmurray> heh
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> so what can I do with that bug ?
<Kmos> answer.. that will be fixed
<bdmurray> Hrm, I guess it isn't really a bug per se so doesn't need to follow the same process.  Let them know that we actively monitor the sizes and that it will be fixed.
<Kmos> answered :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130991 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel dictionary won't get rid of "Find" tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130991
<bdmurray> and maybe tell them to keep an eye out for the oversized file in the future. ;)
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #130992 in gnomebaker (universe) "copy musics randomly on cd " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130992
<ubotu> New bug: #130994 in Ubuntu "esd process blocking sound in vmware in Gutsy Tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130994
<ubotu> New bug: #130995 in texpower (universe) "Please sync texpower (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130995
<ubotu> New bug: #130996 in Ubuntu "System just  crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130996
<ubotu> New bug: #130997 in nautilus (main) "Non-Linux hidden files like Thumbs.db should be treated the same as .filename" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130997
<ubotu> New bug: #130998 in Ubuntu "ZyDAS 802.11b WiFi freezes kernel 2.6.22-9 in Gutsy Tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130998
<ubotu> New bug: #130999 in Ubuntu "Promise SATAII150 SX8 controller won't work in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130999
<ubotu> New bug: #131002 in Ubuntu "Needs packaging: Retroshare" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131002
<ubotu> New bug: #131004 in compiz (main) "clock/calendar applet appears in background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131004
<ubotu> New bug: #131005 in Ubuntu "after seting up wireless it asks to create default keyring pass then after reboot it it asks for both again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131005
<ubotu> New bug: #131006 in gnome-panel (main) "Changing the volume from the gnome panel doesn't effect the sound coming from my extigy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131006
<ubotu> New bug: #131007 in kxmleditor (universe) "kxmleditor doesn't display "real" text in text view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131007
<ubotu> New bug: #131013 in compiz (main) "starting compiz in KDE displaces adept from tray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131013
<ubotu> New bug: #131014 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gdmflexiserver screens have no pointer under ATI proprietary fglrx drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131014
<ubotu> New bug: #131016 in strigi (main) "Strigi 0.5.4 in feisty-backports depends on dbus-X11 which is unavailable in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131016
<ubotu> New bug: #131017 in gnushogi (universe) "xshogi leaves gnushogi running after exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131017
<ubotu> New bug: #131020 in apt (main) "free space - the final frontier" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131020
<ubotu> New bug: #131022 in Ubuntu "Installer crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131022
<ubotu> New bug: #131024 in adept (main) "Adept crashes while trying to remove sun-java5-plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131024
<macogw> i just submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/131028 because the firmware's download source (http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o) is a 404 error page.  i took my /lib/firmware, tarred it, and put it at http://macoafi.googlepages.com/firmware.tar.gz to make it able to be found online, so it should be an easily-fixable bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131028 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "bcm43xx-fwcutter firmware download source is a 404 Error Page" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #131028 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "bcm43xx-fwcutter firmware download source is a 404 Error Page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131028
<ubotu> New bug: #131029 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "RT kernel not available for PowerPC in gutsy." [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131029
<shirish> can somebody help with making the bug description more accurate than what is atm bug 131031
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131031 in aptitude "aptitude doesn't give information to user as apt-get does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131031
<ubotu> New bug: #131031 in aptitude (main) "aptitude doesn't give information to user as apt-get does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131031
<RAOF> Can someone please change bug #122549 to be "Critical"?  It's a huge, annoying security vulnerability.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122549 in compiz "[gutsy]  compiz fusion breaking gnome-screensaver behaviour" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122549
<RAOF> Also, it made me type my password into #ubuntu-devel :(
<Flannel> RAOF: looks like it's already critical
<Flannel> erm, nevermind.  I can't read
<RAOF> Flannel: Confirmed, high :)
<Flannel> Yeah, they changed the meanings of 'critical' and 'confirmed' on me again.
<shirish> ROAF: Flannel: could either of you guys look at bug 131031 and help in altering the summary (one-line description) as it doesn't give what I really mean
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131031 in aptitude "aptitude doesn't give information to user as apt-get does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131031
<shirish> Hobbsee: could you take a look at bug 131031 and see if you can make the summary more accurate, pertinent so its not ambiguous as the bug is atm
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131031 in aptitude "aptitude doesn't give information to user as apt-get does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131031
<Hobbsee> shirish: that bug should be marked invalid, and you learn to read.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/131032
<Hobbsee> oops
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131032 in soyuz "Please disable obsolete bzip2 dpkg Pre-Depends: check" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/131032
<Hobbsee> argh
<Hobbsee> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<shirish> Hobbsee: know that but its still unclear than saying x package is already installed or x package is already removed which is more helpful/clear to the user.
<Hobbsee> shirish: it is saying it, though.
<Hobbsee> shirish: besides, you shouldnt turn apt into aptitude, nor vice versa
<RAOF> Hobbsee: While you're feeling a bit annoyed, could you kindly hit this compiz bug with the "Critical" stick?  bug #122549
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122549 in compiz "[gutsy]  compiz fusion breaking gnome-screensaver behaviour" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122549
<shirish> Hobbsee: come again, what do you mean by not turn apt into aptitude?
<Hobbsee> shirish: if you make aptitude output the same things as apt, what's the point in having them differently?
<Hobbsee> aptitude tends to be more complex anyway
<Hobbsee> RAOF: looking
<shirish> Hobbsee: I dunno how complex aptitude is, but it should be made more simple.
<RAOF> shirish: Why?
<Hobbsee> shirish: or you should just use the simple version, and leave aptitude for those who like it that way
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ouch
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It's the security vuln that made me type my password into #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> RAOF: so, once you lock your screen, you cant actually unlock it again, due to lost focus?
<RAOF> Not quite.  It's not deterministic.  *Sometimes* it has focus.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: any fixes in sight?
<RAOF> But when it doesn't have focus you can alt-tab and view the contents of the desktop.  Making the lock totally worthless.
<shirish> RAOF: Hobbsee: ok for e.g. aptitude does purge very nicely, whereas apt-get doesn't have anything like purge
<Hobbsee> shirish: wrong.  apt-get remove --purge foo
<Hobbsee> shirish: please read the manpage before goign on any further
<shirish> Hobbsee: wrong it doesn't wrong, I tried that
<Hobbsee> shirish: that also is shown in apt-get --help
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I haven't looked into it.  Apparently Amaranth has, and he thinks it's a bug in gnome-screensaver.  Whatever it is, it's prority Critical :)
<Hobbsee> shirish: i use it repeatedly.  last time you tried, you used apt-get purge foo, instead of the command i told you to type
<shirish> Hobbsee: there is actually a bug for that made by somebody
<Hobbsee> shirish: of course, if you type the wrong command, it wont work :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: le sigh
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo apt-get --purge debfoster
<shirish> E: Invalid operation debfoster
<Hobbsee> shirish: read what i wrote.  follow it.
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo apt-get purge debfoster
<shirish> E: Invalid operation purge
<Hobbsee> shirish: you had this problem again last time
<RAOF> shirish: It's *still* sudo apt-get --purge remove debfoster
<Hobbsee> RAOF: or sudo apt-get remove --purge debfoster - unsure if it matters which order you put the arguments
<shirish> RAOF: Hobbsee:  this is what the man page says  purge
<shirish>            purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged.
* RAOF tends to put options before actions when he uses apt-get.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: not a bad idea.  i just have an alias :)
<RAOF> I tend to just use aptitude anyway :)
<shirish> so one shouldn't need to use 'remove'  as per the man-page
<Hobbsee> actually, i've seen that bug about purge
<Hobbsee> that manpage is wrong, or talks about something that isnt implemented yet.
<RAOF> Yeah, it looks like the man page *is* wrong.
<Hobbsee> however, it also documetns --purge
<shirish> same here, but sometimes I find that it doesn't give proper stuff, I had some issue and Hobbsee asked me to use apt-get purge (package) to make sure tht the package is not residing in the system.
<Hobbsee> shirish: no, i didnt. you jus tdidnt read what i said.
<ubotu> New bug: #131035 in compizconfig-python (universe) "Doesn't depend on python, ships .a and .la files" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131035
<Hobbsee> shirish: and it does give the proper stuff - but if you cant read it, then we cant help you.
<Hobbsee> shirish: it's as simple as that
<Hobbsee> shirish: never the less - you keep getting told "stop using aptitude for this" yet you refuse, for some unknown reason.
<Hobbsee> aptitude is unclear.  it's not going to be made into apt, because it is not apt.
<shirish> Hobbsee: oh ok
<Hobbsee> so, if you deliberately choose, no matter what, to use a more complex (and, in some cases more powerful) tool, and then whine about how it doesnt give you the same output as the simpler tool, the answer is "yes, that's the point."
<shirish> I had read some mails from aptitude developer who says he wants to make it as simple yet powerful as apt-get
<shirish> if needed, can dig up those mails.
<Hobbsee> wants == not yet done so, most likely
<Hobbsee> but it's completely irrelevant
<Hobbsee> RAOF: milestoned for t5.  if it had been brought to my (or one of the others on the release team's) attention sooner, we would have probably been able to look at it for t4.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Thanks muchly.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no problem.  that does more than hitting it with the critical stick, anyway
<RAOF> Even better :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> shirish: of course, if you want to discuss the functionality of aptitude, do it with the aptitude developers, not with ubuntu.
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok, I guess that is the right way of course
<Hobbsee> shirish: obviously, ubuntu doesnt develop aptitude, therefore filing bugs which should really be upstream is absolutely useless.
<shirish> Hobbsee: right, got your point.
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> man...there are lots of compiz bugs
<RAOF> Oh, hell yes.
* RAOF is a fan of "nvidia's crappy binary blob kills X when you try to run an OpenGL program with Compiz enabled"
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah, that's fun too
* RAOF stabs the binary blob.  Again, and again.
<ubotu> New bug: #131039 in Ubuntu "Unable to switch user in desktop enviroment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131039
<ubotu> New bug: #131040 in drupal5 (universe) "package drupal5 5.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131040
<ubotu> New bug: #131042 in kdebindings (main) "include path for java bindings is missing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131042
<ubotu> New bug: #131047 in autopkgtest (main) "autopkgtest should not report errors more than once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131047
<ubotu> New bug: #131049 in gnome-control-center (main) "When settings "Extra Effects" under "Desktop Effects" in "System->Preferences->Appearance", a useless dialog box appears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131049
<ubotu> New bug: #131052 in puredata (universe) "When I start puredata nothing happens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131052
<ubotu> New bug: #131054 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "package nvidia-settings None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-settings.list]  failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', che si trova anche nel pacchetto nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131054
<ubotu> New bug: #131056 in ubiquity (main) "problem with manual partitioning and changing size of partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131056
<ubotu> New bug: #131057 in gnome-app-install (main) "Add/Remove Applications calls itself "synaptic" in authentication alert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131057
<ubotu> New bug: #131058 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash after dist-upgrade to gutsyt3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131058
<ubotu> New bug: #131060 in glade-3 (main) "glade 3 segfaults on input dialog creation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131060
<ubotu> New bug: #131062 in nautilus (main) "double-click sometimes opens a file twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131062
<chantra> yop
<coNP> Have a nice bug day, everyone!
<ubotu> New bug: #131063 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "tablet on Lenovo X60 Thinkpad no longer works in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131063
<ubotu> New bug: #131064 in vm (universe) "Please sync vm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131064
<coNP> Seveas: can you please include Hug day in the topic? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #131065 in Ubuntu "cupsys fails to upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131065
<ubotu> New bug: #131066 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  QtTube" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131066
<Kmos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070808
<ubotu> New bug: #131068 in gnome-panel (main) "starting ubntu fo half load. I have to do a critical swich off with the main botton." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131068
<ubotu> New bug: #131069 in xsane (main) "xsane : Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131069
<ubotu> New bug: #131070 in Ubuntu "Please sync screen-message (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131070
<ubotu> New bug: #131072 in qterm (universe) "Please sync qterm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131072
<ubotu> New bug: #131073 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "Please sync gtk-sharp2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131073
<ubotu> New bug: #131074 in gnome-sharp2 (main) "Please sync gnome-sharp2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131074
<ubotu> New bug: #131075 in engine-pkcs11 (universe) "openssl crashed when generating certificate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131075
<maini10> I'm triaging bug 123321. I have a doubt that is not a real bug in Adept, but it is the link that doesn't work. What is the correct behaviour?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123321 in adept "Edgy to Feisty upgrade reports erroneous "Not enough free disk space" message" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123321
<pascal80> maini10: I don't think the link is a problem
<pascal80> maini10: the permissions look ok
<maini10> pascal80: do you suggest to confirm this bug?
<pascal80> pascal80: I would leave it as New
<pascal80> maini10: I would leave it as New
<ubotu> New bug: #131077 in serendipity (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync serendipity (1.1.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131077
<maini10> Ok, mark this as new
<Gasten> you think bug 125852 is incomplete, or should I invalidize it becasue of too little info?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125852 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 25" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125852
<Gasten> There is a bunch of stacktraces and stuff, but it's pretty low on info about what he did.
<seb128> Gasten: looking
<Gasten> The gnome-bugzilla have confirmed it: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456847
<ubotu> Gnome bug 456847 in File and Folder Operations "Nautils crashes with signal 25 after moving files between drivers (from Ubuntu's Launchpad)" [Critical,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> Gasten: the backtrace looks like http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384842
<ubotu> Gnome bug 384842 in Async operations "crash while copying" [Critical,Unconfirmed] 
<Gasten> seb128: Where does they lookl ike each other?
<seb128> Gasten: similar suite of functions, doesn't match exactly though, might not be one
<Gasten> seb128: Yeah, spotted it.
<Gasten> seb128: but do you think it could be solved without any further contact with the bug reporter?
<seb128> the backtrace could be better
<Gasten> It's so complete that it would be a waist to just throw it away.
<Gasten> Yes, maybe.
<ubotu> New bug: #131080 in Ubuntu "the sound work correctly, but the sound card emits a "bip" like an error sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131080
<ubotu> New bug: #131081 in ubiquity (main) "Should skip account migration entirely if no accounts are present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131081
<pedro_> Gasten: a good practice is to paste the trace into a comment in b.g.o, so if there's another bug report that looks similar the dup finder can find the bug
<Gasten> bgo?
<pedro_> erm, bugzilla.gnome.org
<seb128> Gasten: might be a duplicate of bug #70535
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70535 in gnome-vfs2 "nautilus crashes when copying a 4G file on a vfat volume" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70535
<Gasten> okay
<seb128> which is upstream http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424120
<ubotu> Gnome bug 424120 in Module: file "nautilus crashes when copying a 4G file on a vfat volume" [Critical,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> they crash one the same line
<seb128> I would mark it duplicate of this one
<Gasten> seb128: Yes. i'll do that.
<Gasten> we can pobably assume that it was a vfat.
<seb128> right
<Gasten> I'll go ahead and mark the upstream a dupe of the other upstream.
<Gasten> thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #131084 in ubiquity (main) "Partitioning language needs resimplification" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131084
<ubotu> New bug: #131085 in python2.5 (main) "[GUTSY]  python: os.getlogin() not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131085
<ubotu> New bug: #131089 in update-manager (main) "Das paket Skype mu reinstalliert werden,kann aber kein Archiv dafr finden!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131089
<ubotu> New bug: #131094 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Heavy Disk I/O harms desktop responsiveness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131094
<ubotu> New bug: #131095 in Ubuntu "Install Lock-up Dell PowerEdge 2500" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131095
<ubotu> New bug: #131096 in evince (main) "Evince is not showing all the graphics, or the graphics are incompleted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131096
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #131097 in Ubuntu "use less instead of more during install / kickstart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131097
<ubotu> New bug: #128838 in gtk+2.0 (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in ubuntulooks_draw_arrow()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128838
<ubotu> New bug: #128839 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in ubuntulooks_draw_arrow() (dup-of: 128838)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128839
<ubotu> New bug: #128841 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV in ubuntulooks_draw_arrow() (dup-of: 128838)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128841
<ubotu> New bug: #124861 in dbus-glib (main) "gnome-mount crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124861
<ubotu> New bug: #128840 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-icon crashed with SIGSEGV in ubuntulooks_draw_arrow() (dup-of: 128838)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128840
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: hello
<Hobbsee> heya bdmurray!
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: how's it going?
<bdmurray> pretty wel
<bdmurray> aside of my keyboard ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i think this uni host fell over.  what a surprise.
<bdmurray> and way too much e-mail
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  u-u-s managed to moderate my own mail.
<Hobbsee> that's weird
<ubotu> New bug: #128476 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128476
<ubotu> New bug: #131099 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Default printer emblem covers the entire printer icon on gnome-cups-manager main window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131099
<ubotu> New bug: #131102 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Openoffice crashes when using Mail merge wizard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131102
<ubotu> New bug: #131103 in Ubuntu "E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131103
<ubotu> New bug: #131104 in gnome-media (main) "Gnome sound recorder crashed on normal usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131104
<seb128> mvo_: "E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report." are a bug or an user error usually?
<Hobbsee> seb128: usually user error - for running dpkg --configure -a
<Hobbsee> iirc
<seb128> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/131103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131103 in Ubuntu "E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,New] 
<seb128> Hobbsee: would you close it as a support request?
<Hobbsee> seb128: ah yes, that's a dupe of something else, i think under synaptic
<ubotu> New bug: #131106 in keepassx (universe) "KeePassX crashes when deleting a group contaning entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131106
<Hobbsee> seb128: synaptic should handle that better - it's something installed with dpkg -i, so has no repository, so reinstalling it wont work
<seb128> Hobbsee: well, "reinstalling" is not something you do usually ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: well, i dont know why it's coming up
<seb128> it rather means there is a b0rked Depends no?
<Hobbsee> seb128: i was thinking of working on some of the apt and synaptic bugs, but havent had time
<Hobbsee> seb128: well, it's installed without the packaging system, so...
<seb128> dpkg is still the packaging system ... ;)
<seb128> installing without the packaging system = make install
<Hobbsee> seb128: sorry, installing random debs from outside the repositories
<Hobbsee> s/packaging system/repositories/
<Hobbsee> am i supposed to make sense at this time of night?
<seb128> no, that's fine ;)
<seb128> feel free to close the bug if you know the synaptic duplicate
<seb128> thanks ;)
<Hobbsee> not offhand
<Hobbsee> but i've closed others that are similar to that before
* Hobbsee wouldnt mind doing some work on apt, sometime
<Hobbsee> there's a purge option documented, that doesnt exist.  that's the first goal, i think
<ubotu> New bug: #131107 in hal-info (main) "volume.ignore set to true on usb disks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131107
<ubotu> New bug: #131108 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Maniadrive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131108
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o bdmurray]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:bdmurray] : Ubuntu BugSquad | It's Hug Day - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070808 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<mvo_> seb128, Hobbsee: I think it would be good to have some meta-bug for the cache open fialures and the bugs that dpkg --configure -a is required
<seb128> mvo_: well, if that's not a bug I would go for a stock reply on the bug team wiki rather
<mvo_> seb128: it is a wishlist item, not really a bug, usually something bad happend before (e.g. computer got turned off while something got installed etc)
<seb128> mvo_: k, so we can close such bugs as support request then?
<ubotu> New bug: #131109 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Unable to connect to wireless with atheros AR511" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131109
<ubotu> New bug: #131110 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[gutsy tribe 3]  Thunderbird address book "edit contact" too big for 1280x800, also not resizeable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131110
<mvo_> seb128:  that or duplicates of a meta-wishlist bug to deal better with it I would say
<seb128> k
<vprints> #129749
<vprints> Bug #129749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129749 in firefox ""Recently closed tabs" is always greyed-out" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129749
<vprints> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/117648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117648 in openoffice.org "[festy]  Writer crashes, document recovery attempt, after Insert->Indices and Tables->Bibliography" [High,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> ...
<vprints> Hobbsee, What should i do about the OO bug then ?
<bdmurray> vprints: has it been tested in Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it's a problem on current gutsy.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: of course, the new 2.3...anything could change
<bdmurray> okay, well I'm going to update the bug title then so it is obvious it applies to Gutsy
<vprints> bdmurray, what about feisty ?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it'll need retesting in 2.3 anyway, so set it to needsinfo
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: and ask to retest, etc
<Hobbsee> vprints: needs to be fixed in gutsy first
<vprints> because.. ?
<Hobbsee> vprints: because SRU's take a while, and they want to make sure it fixes the problem.  think about it
<Hobbsee> vprints: breaking things in stable releases isnt so great.
<bdmurray> vprints: I'm still reading the bug but there seems to be a workaround in it.
<vprints> Yes, but workarounds are not for normal people
<vprints> =P
<Hobbsee> vprints: so someone has to find a proper fix.
<Hobbsee> vprints: the open office guy is focussing on 2.3 at the moment
<ubotu> New bug: #131114 in gcj-4.2 (main) "gcjwebplugin-4.2 cannot be installed: unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131114
<vprints> Honestly, I am all for new software, but the bug is there from the end of may
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: how hard would it be to make a total perspective vortex for bugs?
<Hobbsee> ;)
<Hobbsee> anyway, i'll leave bdmurray to explain the concept of limited developers, limited bug triagers, and the sheer number of bugs in launchpad to vprints
* Hobbsee heads towards bed.
<norsetto> night Hobbsee
<norsetto> ops, sorry, g'night of course ....
<Hobbsee> :)
<bdmurray> vprints: I agree that workarounds are not for "normal people".  However, Hobbsee is correct in that we have a tremendous volume of bugs to deal with and we could use your help in indentifying and working on bugs.
<vprints> I thought I was already doing that :D
<vprints> bdmurray, what should i do then ?
<vprints> bdmurray, who should it be assigned to ?
<bdmurray> vprints: Bringing it to our attention is one way to help, but looking at the bug report it could use some "improvement" for it to be more useful.  I had to read through every single comment to get an idea of what is going on.
<khermans> i think screencasts.ubuntu.com is down
<ubotu> New bug: #131116 in enet (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync enet (1.1-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131116
<bdmurray> I think moving the "workaround" to the initial description would be helpful.
<vprints> bdmurray, I can do that
<vprints> but who should it be assigned to ?
<bdmurray> The OpenOffice.org maintainer is calc.
<bdmurray> But assigning it to him is something you should check with him about.
<bdmurray> Assignment implies that one is actively working on the bug.
<bdmurray> Or rather individaul assignment implies that.
<vprints> Oh
<vprints> I shall update the description then
<vprints> I have to admit i was really getting emotional about that bug
<vprints> I actually talked with Sara about that a while ago
<ubotu> New bug: #131117 in fantasdic (universe) "fantasdic (1.0beta3-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131117
<bdmurray> I can imagine how that would be aggravating, however if you look at openoffice.org we have 511 bugs currently.
<vprints> and then she told me that ubuntu didn't have oo maintainer
<bdmurray> Right, one was recently hird.
<bdmurray> s/hird/hired/
<vprints> Because of that bug, i haven't done my usual job - reccommending (k)ubuntu to people, for two months now
<bdmurray> pedro_: Could you look at bug 130429 with me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130429 in Ubuntu "Brief glitch at the bottom of the screen after gdm starts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130429
<vprints> cause how can i recommend something that's broken :P
<pedro_> bdmurray: sure
<vprints> too emotional, leaving
<bdmurray> pedro_: eh, that's not the best bug
<pedro_> true
<bdmurray> it is probably an Xorg bug right? not related to gdm
<pedro_> seems to be a  xserver-xorg-video-intel  one
<norsetto> can't it be compiz actually?
<pedro_> yes
<pedro_> erm compiz?
<pedro_> is compiz activated by default in feisty ?
<bdmurray> compiz would be running at the gdm screen though right?
<bdmurray> s/wouldn/wouldn't/
<pedro_> course no
<norsetto> thats what the reporter says, after gdm starts
<pedro_> only in the title not in the description
<bdmurray> actually I think the default driver was xserver-xorg-video-i810 in Feisty
<bdmurray> regardless we should ask X related questions for that bug
<ubotu> New bug: #131118 in apache2 (main) "Sync apache2 from debian unstable (2.2.4-3)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131118
<ubotu> New bug: #131119 in evolution (main) "Evolution busying CPU in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131119
<pedro_> let me see i have the same card
<pedro_> right it is xserver-xorg-video-i810
<bdmurray> and I think the preferred driver is -intel now
<pedro_> true
<bdmurray> So, with this bug we'll want to ask for /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log and set the source package to xorg
<bdmurray> And we could improve the title too
<ubotu> New bug: #131120 in gngb (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gngb (20060309-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131120
<bdmurray> pedro_: have you seen anything about fonts being too big in gutsy?
<pedro_> not besides the bug 129909
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129909 in Ubuntu "Fonts too big (Gutsy Tribe 3)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129909
<bdmurray> hmm, it sounds familiar to me but I don't recall it specifically
<pedro_> probably bug 118745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118745 in libgnome "Font sizes in Gutsy are vulnerable to bad X.org DPI detection" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118745
<bdmurray> cool, how did you find that one?
<pedro_> with your yesterday tip, google :-)
<bdmurray> doh
<bdmurray> I've tried to use a metabug tag for bugs that are likely to have duplicates and this seems like a good candidate for that tag.
<ubotu> New bug: #131124 in gnonlin (universe) "Please sync gnonlin (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131124
<ubotu> New bug: #131125 in gnonlin (universe) "Please sync gnonlin (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131125
<ubotu> New bug: #131126 in gdm (main) "gdm beeps my system speaker on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131126
<bdmurray> The thought being that one should be able to go to the list of metabugs (hopefully short) when trying to find "high profile" bugs
<pedro_> cool
<bdmurray> pedro_: what package should bug 129626 be about?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129626 in Ubuntu "Gnome cd creator doesnt write properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129626
<bdmurray> gnomebaker?
<pedro_> that's probably nautilus-cd-burner
<pedro_> but there's some missing information better ask first
<bdmurray> what is missing?
<pedro_> how he's burning, as you said could be gnomebaker too
<pedro_> if he say a few steps then we can figure out what package is
<bdmurray> okay - do you want to take that one then?
<pedro_> sure no problem
<pedro_> k brb i'll go for lunch
<bdmurray> iwj: I'm looking at bug 129029 and I am not quite sure how that could come about.  It seems like sound is getting started late.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129029 in Ubuntu "No Sound on Login Screen or during Login in Gutsy Tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129029
* iwj looks.
<iwj> There's some other bug about ICH4 sound, isn't there ?
<iwj> Now where was it ? ...
<iwj> Ah, no bug 130559, on an ICH8.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130559 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130559
<iwj> But it may be the same bug.
<bdmurray> I read 129029 as sound works but not until well after logging in.
<chantra> I think there were one related to ICH8
<chantra> arf, too late
<bdmurray> chantra: iwj is quick it seems
<iwj> My guess about 129029 is some kind of race.  Maybe the sound takes a long time to be detected or some bootup process holds onto it so gdm et al can't.
<bdmurray> Do you know how we could track that down?
<paulduf> on ICH7 I have more info in my alsamixer, should I attached it to show difference (also I need an audio amplifier to hear well)
<iwj> bdmurray: turning up the udev logging might help
<iwj> paulduf: Are you having sound difficulties then ?
<paulduf> actually, earphones are 32 ohms, audio amplifier is 4 ohm impedance
<paulduf> Not since I bought an audio amplifier :-)
<iwj> paulduf: Ah :-).
<paulduf> Actually I don't have to put sound high with audio amplifier
<paulduf> Suggestions welcome how to deal with bug #130124
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130124 in ubiquity "Gusty tribe 3 Installer didn't show existing partitions on harddrive" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130124
<iwj> Hmm, I can't see an easy way to get sensible logging out of udev about this.
<iwj> paulduf: Needs the installer log.
<iwj> Re 129029 we should ask the submitter for /var/log/udev, at least.
<bdmurray> okay, that is a start then
<carthik> Hi all :)
<ubotu> New bug: #131128 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree does not install properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131128
<bdmurray> carthik: hello!
<carthik> Hi Brian - I love the new bugstats plots :)
<iwj> ubiquity (installer) logs are in /var/log/syslog on the livecd, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs
<bdmurray> Thanks! There is some interesting stuff there.
<iwj> NP
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you have the wiki page still open?
<pedro_> bdmurray: go ahead now
<carthik> is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=256889 the upstream bug of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kobodeluxe/+bug/75784 ?
<ubotu> Debian bug 256889 in kobodeluxe "segfaults on ia64" [Important,Open] 
<carthik> dang, I had to drop someone at the airport! Later, folks.
<bdmurray> pedro_: have you used editmoin at all?
<pedro_> no that i remember
<pedro_> cool, i'm going to try it
<bdmurray> it's quite handy for editing the bug day list of bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #131129 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic should not try to uninstall Gnome Desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131129
<ubotu> New bug: #131130 in Ubuntu "Wireless LED driven by fsam7400 module goes off unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131130
<ubotu> New bug: #131021 in gnome-panel (main) "In the bar of tasks i can not se the objet executers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131021
<ubotu> New bug: #131033 in Ubuntu "no puedo ver videos en elyoutube y las paginas no ce ven bien" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131033
<paulduf> I wonder what to do with bug #48361, it was on starting Dapper, but poster now use 7.04.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48361 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Fails to boot from 6.06 AMD64 CD" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48361
<bdmurray> paulduf: looking
<ubotu> New bug: #131131 in d4x (universe) "d4x core dumped on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131131
<bdmurray> paulduf: The bug could be invalidated as it isn't relevant to the original reporter anymore.
<paulduf> Thanks, that confirm what I was thinking
<pedro_> what about this one, bug  129913
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129913 in Ubuntu "cannot change brightness in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129913
<pedro_> according to last comment could be an acpi problem
<bdmurray> paulduf: also since they seemed "excited" asking them to test gutsy might be a good idea.
<ubotu> New bug: #131132 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "i915 crash in getDrawableInfo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131132
<bdmurray> pedro_: that's a tough one
<bdmurray> It seems like the keys are working as the applet pops up
<paulduf> bdmurray: I'll propose him, saying that Tribe 4 suppose to come out tomorrow
<bdmurray> That sounds good and pointing him to testing documentation for ideas of what to do / how he can help.
<paulduf> yep, doing it
<bdmurray> great
<bdmurray> pedro_: that sound like a bug in acpi-support though based off that mailing list e-mail
<pedro_> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #131133 in Ubuntu "No sound in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131133
<ubotu> New bug: #131134 in tasksel (main) "When attempting to install lamp-server, returns "aptitude failed (100)"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131134
<ubotu> New bug: #131135 in pidgin (main) "konversation/pidgin clash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131135
<bdmurray> 131133 should be fairly easy to triage
<ubotu> New bug: #131136 in kdebase (main) "kde keyboard layout configuration: label editing trouble" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131136
<ubotu> New bug: #131137 in konversation (main) "away isn't actually away" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131137
<ubotu> New bug: #131138 in Ubuntu "Progress bars look bad in GtkTreeView (GNOME System Monitor, Epiphany's download dialog, etc.)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131138
<ubotu> New bug: #131139 in gmsh (universe) "Merge gmsh (2.0.8-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131139
<ubotu> New bug: #131140 in gnome-panel (main) "minimized aplications are not found on the panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131140
<ubotu> New bug: #131141 in desktop-effects (main) ""nvidia hardware not available" when enabling "Desktop Effects" - I'm using ATI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131141
<ubotu> New bug: #131142 in pidgin (main) "pidgin doesn't show away messages above 213 characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131142
<bdmurray> hrm
<pedro_> that's a big away message
<bdmurray> where?
<pedro_> the summary of the pidgin report
<bdmurray> ah, heh!
<bdmurray> speaking of away - I'm off for lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #131144 in Ubuntu "Scrolling over workspace switcher doesn't work with Desktop Effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131144
<ubotu> New bug: #131145 in epiphany-browser (main) "Dragging icon from Nautilus to HTML File Input box does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131145
<ubotu> New bug: #131174 in gnome-panel (main) "places menu has two Documents and Desktop entries and no Examples" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131174
<bdmurray> that is a duplicate bug
<ubotu> New bug: #131177 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in preRun()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131177
<ubotu> New bug: #131178 in openoffice.org (main) "dangling docdir symlinks" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131178
<ubotu> New bug: #130693 in glibc (main) "Constant resolver crashes after fiesty upgrade" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130693
<ubotu> New bug: #131176 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine fails if the same file is listed twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131176
<ubotu> New bug: #131182 in gnome-panel (main) "search applet has inconsidered list of searches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131182
<paulduf> bug #129959 and bug #130559 are probably duplicates, I would suggest making 130550 a dup of 129959, because 129959 is very clean (using a script to collect pertinent info)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129959 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[Gutsy]  Very low volume (only on headphones) with ICH southbridge AC97 audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130559 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130559
<ubotu> New bug: #131184 in Ubuntu "After update, display is limited to 800x600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131184
<paulduf> done it, because there was no protest :-)
<bdmurray> paulduf: aren't those about different physical cards though?
<paulduf> ICH6 versus ICH8?
<bdmurray> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #130865 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in Object::fetch()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130865
<ubotu> New bug: #131185 in gnome-panel (main) "active connection information (network) is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131185
<ubotu> New bug: #131186 in evolution (main) "Evolution's folder list's icons don't update on icon theme change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131186
<ubotu> New bug: #131188 in Ubuntu "top and free report twice as much swap as I actually have" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131188
<paulduf> then you think it is better to just have a link to each other and keep them separated?
<bdmurray> Yes, it is probably related to the driver and they both use separate drivers as far as I know so they should be separate.
<Kmos> bdmurray: you don't change topic to hug day :(
<paulduf> I was just to the point to ask if they use diferent drivers, ok, making adjustments.
<bdmurray> Kmos: are you sure about that?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(Kmos/#ubuntu-bugs) bdmurray: i see it now.. lol.. sorry
<bdmurray> Kmos: that's okay, it happens to me too
<ubotu> New bug: #131086 in valgrind (main) "valgrind didn't recognize the instruction" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131086
<ubotu> New bug: #131191 in Ubuntu "please sync package sm from debian testing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131191
<ubotu> New bug: #131015 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131015
<ubotu> New bug: #131026 in slune (universe) "slune crashed with GLError in _soya.render()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131026
<ubotu> New bug: #131192 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany Web Browser's gtkmozembed does not update font settings automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131192
<ubotu> New bug: #126558 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect() (dup-of: 126547)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126558
<ubotu> New bug: #127696 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect() (dup-of: 126547)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127696
<ubotu> New bug: #127952 in openldap2 (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in ldap_int_select()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127952
<ubotu> New bug: #130873 in consolekit (main) "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130873
<ubotu> New bug: #131194 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mplayer-plugin, new version 3.45" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131194
<ubotu> New bug: #131195 in gnome-control-center (main) "Appearance Preferences' theme browser layout looks bad with long theme names or "large" themes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131195
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-09
<ubotu> New bug: #129024 in contacts (universe) "contacts crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129024
<ubotu> New bug: #130835 in contacts (universe) "contacts crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_tree_model_get_valist() (dup-of: 129024)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130835
<ubotu> New bug: #131059 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131059
<ubotu> New bug: #131196 in inn2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync inn2 (2.4.3+20070806-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131196
<ubotu> New bug: #131197 in Ubuntu "universe and multiverse enabled by default on a fresh server install" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131197
<ubotu> New bug: #130938 in gnome-keyring (main) "gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130938
<ubotu> New bug: #131198 in libnss-pgsql (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync libnss-pgsql (1.3.2-0.1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131198
<ubotu> New bug: #131199 in Ubuntu "cannot add games" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131199
<ubotu> New bug: #131200 in Ubuntu "Resolution set to 1024x768 on 1280x1024 panel with Gutsy Tribe 3 Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131200
<ubotu> New bug: #131201 in debian-installer (main) "always fscks first boot after install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131201
<ubotu> New bug: #130524 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free1()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130524
<ubotu> New bug: #130639 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in vee_message_info_free()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130639
<ubotu> New bug: #130460 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_buffer_get()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130460
<ubotu> New bug: #130316 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130316
<ubotu> New bug: #131202 in tasksel (main) "tasksel remove lamp-server trashed ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131202
<ubotu> New bug: #131204 in update-manager (main) "The list of sources could not be read" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131204
<ubotu> New bug: #131206 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs-snapshot should be compiled with xfont support enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131206
<ubotu> New bug: #126973 in sonata (universe) "sonata crashed with AttributeError in gnome_session_management()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126973
<ubotu> New bug: #131207 in xen-source (universe) "xen kernels have regular architecture names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131207
<ubotu> New bug: #131208 in evolution (main) "Evolution no longer downloading mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131208
<ubotu> New bug: #131209 in casper (main) "kubuntu verify CD just boots live system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131209
<ubotu> New bug: #131210 in azureus (universe) "[gutsy]  azureus crash when double-cliking on a torrent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131210
<ubotu> New bug: #131211 in Ubuntu "Compiz conflict Ati-Radeon (Restrict Drives - ATI)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131211
<ubotu> New bug: #131212 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[gutsy]  opera slow down/crash when browsing a page with flash (non-free) content" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131212
<ubotu> New bug: #131205 in avahi (main) "avahi-discover crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131205
<ubotu> New bug: #131214 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace swither only shows one workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131214
<ubotu> New bug: #131215 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace swither only shows one workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131215
<ubotu> New bug: #131216 in openoffice.org (main) "crash on opening Styles and Formating window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131216
<ubotu> New bug: #131219 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Open Movie Editor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131219
<ubotu> New bug: #131220 in cdrkit (main) "making dvd video iso image doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131220
<ubotu> New bug: #131222 in Ubuntu "isight does not work in ubuntu gutsy - Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Could not get buffers from device '/dev/video0'." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131222
<ubotu> New bug: #131223 in kdissert (universe) "Kdissert is obsolete and should be replaced by semantik" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131223
<ubotu> New bug: #131224 in lighttpd (universe) "Merge lighttpd 1.4.16 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131224
<ubotu> New bug: #131225 in rebuildd (universe) "Merge Rebuildd 0.2.1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131225
<nedw> am i able to get involved with the bug team without always being up to date?
<RAOF> What do you mean by "up to date".
<nedw> i mean am i able to come by every once in a while to do a helping session
<RAOF> You can't submit useful Gutsy bugs without being up to date, generally.
<RAOF> Yes, absolutely.
<nedw> or do i need to be always there
<RAOF> No.  Do as much or as little as you want, as often or as infrequently as you want :)
<nedw> cool.
<nedw> am i able to help getting bugs through the system, like checking existing bugs etc.
<ScottK> nedw: Exactly what needs doing.
<nedw> ScottK: where can i learn how to help out?
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<nedw> thank you :)
<ScottK> Thank you for coming to help out.
<nedw> You're welcome!
<bdmurray> ScottK: I forget do you use Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> OOO is still broken on Kubuntu if you are wondering...
<Admiral_laptop> great...
<bdmurray> Maybe it's not relevant.  But I don't see suspend or hibernate when running the daily CD and I am trying to figure it out if it supposed to be there.
<ScottK> bdmurray: If I use K --> Logout the screen that comes up has those options.
<bdmurray> On a daily CD?
<bdmurray> or desktop rather
<ScottK> On my installed Gutsy desktop
<ubotu> New bug: #131229 in mozilla-firefox (main) "bad fonts in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131229
<RAOF> ^^^ Yes, I know.  Pity firefox isn't integrated, really :)
<ubotu> New bug: #131230 in initramfs-tools (main) "nanosleep never returns" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131230
<ubotu> New bug: #131232 in Ubuntu "Jucer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131232
<ubotu> New bug: #131233 in network-manager (main) "network-manager keeps asking for password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131233
<ubotu> New bug: #131234 in emacs-meta (universe) "missing word in emacs built-in tutorial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131234
<ubotu> New bug: #131236 in debconf (main) "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in abort()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131236
<ubotu> New bug: #131237 in libidn (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131237
<ubotu> New bug: #131238 in zope-cmfplone (universe) "Please package latest plone version (2.5.3 or 3.0)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131238
<ubotu> New bug: #131240 in gnome-panel (main) "The system tray applet doesn't free space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131240
<ubotu> New bug: #131239 in tex4ht (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131239
<ubotu> New bug: #131241 in traceroute (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131241
<ubotu> New bug: #131242 in sqlite3 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131242
<ubotu> New bug: #131244 in Ubuntu "ocfs2 doesn't work with drbd on 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131244
<ubotu> New bug: #131245 in zabbix (universe) "zabbix 1.4.1-2 hardcoded postgresql 8.1 dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131245
<ubotu> New bug: #131246 in gnash (universe) "Gnash plugins hangs the player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131246
<ubotu> New bug: #131247 in tracker (main) "libdeskbar-tracker crashes at session start" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131247
<ubotu> New bug: #131249 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.3 does not start at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131249
<ubotu> New bug: #131250 in ubiquity (main) "OEM install should have the 'prepare for end user' icon on desktop" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131250
<ubotu> New bug: #131251 in apt-proxy (universe) "Apt-Proxy 1.9.36ubuntu1 Python error " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131251
<ubotu> New bug: #131252 in vim (main) "[gutsy]  gvim crashed in munmap_chunk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131252
<ubotu> New bug: #131253 in totem (main) "Move common files of totem-xine and totem-gstreamer to a separate package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131253
<ubotu> New bug: #131255 in hildon-thumbnail (main) "build failure on lpia" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131255
<Gasten> If I get a wishlist-bug that is about a design-choice, what should I do?
<Gasten> see bug #69508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69508 in nautilus "File manager preferences located inconsistently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69508
<rulus> Gasten: you could remind him of the fact that Nautilus: Edit > Preferences == System > Preferences > File management
<rulus> I'd close that one
<Gasten> rulus: Oh, didn't know.
<Gasten> thnanks
<Gasten> rulus: Is that newer than edgy?
<rulus> I thought that was in Dapper already, but I can be wrong.
<Gasten> Okay.
<Gasten> thanks
<rulus> yw
<ubotu> New bug: #131259 in ltsp (main) "[Gutsy]  LDM doesn't disconnect ssh on logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131259
<ubotu> New bug: #131260 in php-auth (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync php-auth (1.5.4-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131260
<ubotu> New bug: #131261 in openglad (universe) "openglad crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131261
<ubotu> New bug: #131262 in picprog (universe) "Verify pic12f629 using TE-20X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131262
<ubotu> New bug: #131266 in gnome-panel (main) "[gutsy]  Places->Recent documents does not reflect the content of $HOME/.recently-used.xbel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131266
<ubotu> New bug: #131267 in linux-meta (main) "Realtek RTL8111B horrible read peformance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131267
<ubotu> New bug: #131268 in linux-meta (main) "Intel G33/P35 (ICH9) not reported correctly by lspci" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131268
<ubotu> New bug: #131270 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox downloads magnatune database forever" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131270
<ubotu> New bug: #131271 in Ubuntu "WinFOSS not up to date" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131271
<ubotu> New bug: #131272 in openoffice.org (main) "add text/csv to MimeType in ooo-calc.desktop" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131272
<ubotu> New bug: #131274 in ubiquity (main) "[Tribe4]  can't install. DD mounted during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131274
<wousser> if a bug reporter fixes the bug himself should the bug status be invalid?
<ubotu> New bug: #131280 in deskbar-applet (main) "web pages should open in new window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131280
<norsetto> wousser: you should look at this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ubotu> New bug: #131093 in mp3check (universe) "mp3check crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131093
<ubotu> New bug: #131281 in dgen (multiverse) "dgen crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131281
<wousser> norsetto: thanks
<norsetto> wousser: a.u.b.
<ubotu> New bug: #131282 in gnome-panel (main) "confusing "printer status" menu item" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131282
<ubotu> New bug: #131283 in sane-backends (main) "Getting stripes by scanning in 300dpi (Perfection 1250 USB 0x04b8/0x010f)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131283
<ubotu> New bug: #131284 in ubuntu-docs (main) "about ubuntu menu item results in page not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131284
<ubotu> New bug: #131285 in firefox (main) "FTBFS on lpia" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131285
<ubotu> New bug: #131286 in totem (main) "Cannot play BBC Live TMS Scorecard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131286
<ubotu> New bug: #131287 in amarok (main) "Amarok doesn't remove deleted files from collection " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131287
<ubotu> New bug: #131288 in gthumb (main) "'Import photos' does not import photos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131288
<ubotu> New bug: #131289 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Allow to add and remove screensavers to the shortlist of screensaver theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131289
<ubotu> New bug: #131290 in qdacco (universe) "Please sync qdacco 0.6d-2 from Debian unstable main" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131290
<ubotu> New bug: #131291 in Ubuntu "TCP Congestion Control improvements (Internet speed)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131291
<ubotu> New bug: #131292 in linux-meta (main) "dell dimension 9200 - shutdown doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131292
<ubotu> New bug: #131293 in dosbox (universe) "Please sync dosbox 0.71-0.1 from Debian unstable main" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131293
<ubotu> New bug: #131294 in ubiquity (main) "does not install language packs for the target language" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131294
<ubotu> New bug: #131121 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_notify()"" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131121
<ubotu> New bug: #131295 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System Monitor system tab does not show all CPUs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131295
<ubotu> New bug: #131105 in tracker (main) "tracker-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131105
<wousser> wajohhhhh
<ubotu> New bug: #131298 in grub (main) "[gutsy]  Incorrect UUID in grub after reformat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131298
<ubotu> New bug: #131300 in Ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 6000 hangs..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131300
<ubotu> New bug: #131301 in openoffice.org (main) "formulae/formulas defaulting to sans-serif font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131301
<ubotu> New bug: #131302 in pekwm (universe) "Pekwm not compiled with xinerama support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131302
<ubotu> New bug: #131303 in Ubuntu "Promise SATA300 TX2plus not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131303
<ubotu> New bug: #130969 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimServerDestroy()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130969
<ubotu> New bug: #131304 in emacs-goodies-el (main) "[Sync request]  Sync emacs-goodies-el (27.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131304
<ubotu> New bug: #131305 in Ubuntu "add and remove games" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131305
<ubotu> New bug: #131306 in hal (main) "ps -ef shows lists hald and dbus-daemon runs with numerical uid " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131306
<ubotu> New bug: #131307 in firefox (main) "Firefox will not purge a "Tab Webpage" http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCars/default.aspx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131307
<ubotu> New bug: #131308 in Ubuntu "Pidgin systray doesn't appear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131308
<ubotu> New bug: #131309 in oem-config (main) ""Prepare for shipping to end user" appears to do nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131309
<ubotu> New bug: #131310 in poker-network (universe) "package python-poker2d 1.0.37-1.1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131310
<ubotu> New bug: #131311 in Ubuntu "tribe cd images not being produced for powerpc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131311
<ubotu> New bug: #131312 in Ubuntu "Fonts don't react to change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131312
<ubotu> New bug: #131313 in desktop-effects (main) "Opening Desktop Effects gives an nvida hardware error, on an Intel chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131313
<ubotu> New bug: #131315 in desktop-effects (main) ""Desktop Effects" only works from the "Apperences" dialog (or by hand)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131315
<bddebian> Boo
<ssam> eek
<bddebian> :-)
<ssam> is the plan to scare the bugs away?
<bddebian> Yep :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #131317 in openoffice.org (main) "stacked histogram, off axis, wrong results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131317
<pschulz01> Evening...
<ubotu> New bug: #131319 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131319
<pschulz01> How do I report the following.. I have a python program which requires pygame.. but the 'hint' says to use - apt-get install python-game
<pschulz01> The correct package is 'python-pygame'
<Kmos> pschulz01: report it agains the python program package
<Kmos> against
<pschulz01> Kmos: Thanks..
<pschulz01> Kmos: (The upstream has just fixed it :-)
<Kmos> nice
<Kmos> what's the package ?
<pschulz01> tpclient-pywx <-- client for the Thousand Parsec game/project. I'm running the deb packaging.. and learning as I go :-)
<pschulz01> Need to figure out how dh_pysupport is used.
<ScottK> pschulz01: In addition, if it requires it, then it should be a dependency in the debian package and installed automatically.  If it's required and it's not a dependency, that's a bug.
<pschulz01> ScottK: yes,
<ScottK> pschulz01: Packaging questions are more likely to get good answers in #ubuntu-motu.
<pschulz01> ScottK:ta..
<ubotu> New bug: #131321 in distmp3 (universe) "distmp3host fails to start on i386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131321
<ScottK> pschulz01: What I'd do is get the source for a package that uses python-support and see how it works.  If you have a good setup.py, it's very easy.
<pschulz01> ScottK: Know any packages?
<ScottK> Three I've done/updates are pypolicyd-spf, pyspf and pyyaml.
<ubotu> New bug: #131041 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131041
<ubotu> New bug: #131322 in ebox (universe) "Please package new ebox version 0.9.99 since 2007-08" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131322
<ubotu> New bug: #131324 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Can't suspend or hybernate with fglrx drivers on Radeon XPRESS 200M" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131324
<ubotu> New bug: #131325 in conky (universe) "Gutsy uses old version of conky." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131325
<ubotu> New bug: #131326 in ivtv (multiverse) "[Sync Request]  ivtv 0.10.5-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131326
<shirish> would it be too late to ask for some wishlist bugs to be done?
<shirish> In particular, bug 128418
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128418 in deluge-torrent "New upstream version for Deluge" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128418
<ScottK> shirish: Is it packaged in Debian yet?
<shirish> ScottK: the 0.5.3 is packaged in debian for sure, dunno about 0.5.4 which also came out, can look-see & tell.
<shirish> ScottK: we have 0.5.2 on gutsy atm
<ubotu> New bug: #131327 in Ubuntu "Configuration for Canon S300 is wrong, choosing S800 works well." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131327
<shirish> ScottK: the package at debian http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/deluge-torrent
<ScottK> Since there is an Ubuntu unique revision, it'll have to be merged.  You might want to ask mruiz if you see him here or in #ubuntu-motu since he did the last upload.
<shirish> ScottK: he's at neither atm, perhaps I can put up a memo for him when he signs in ?
<ScottK> The most effective thing to do is just idle on IRC and wait for him.
<shirish> ScottK: understood, would do that
<ubotu> New bug: #131329 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "throttling does not work [gutsy 7.10] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131329
<ubotu> New bug: #131330 in Ubuntu "Automatic Service Discovery not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131330
<ubotu> New bug: #131333 in Ubuntu "firefox-2.0.0.6 (English) for Linux/Ubuntu, youtube, Macromedia Flash Player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131333
<ubotu> New bug: #131334 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ipw3945 doesnt works as needed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131334
<ubotu> New bug: #131335 in totem (main) "totem crash when locale is zh_CN.UTF-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131335
<ubotu> New bug: #131338 in 915resolution (universe) "[gutsy tribe 4]  brightness keys no longer work but system automagically updates to full brightness after 60 seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131338
<ubotu> New bug: #131339 in openoffice.org (main) "oowriter chrashes on every start (2.3.0~src680m224-1ubuntu2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131339
<ubotu> New bug: #127821 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127821
<ubotu> New bug: #131341 in mlt (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131341
<ubotu> New bug: #131342 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin chat window doesn't resize when alias is too long" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131342
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:bdmurray] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #131345 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "network-manager-pptp needs to be compiled again ppp version 2.4.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131345
<ubotu> New bug: #131346 in Ubuntu "Missing "About Ubuntu" file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131346
<ubotu> New bug: #131347 in Ubuntu "Tribe 4 installer creates unbootable system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131347
<ubotu> New bug: #131348 in Ubuntu "Tribe-4 alternate installation causes screen to be unreadable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131348
<MisterN> hi. could someone please have a look at this bug that i reported a month ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/126044
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126044 in ia32-libs "Missing /usr/lib32/locale directory" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #131350 in apport (main) "Apport bug reporter on "system" software crashes launches Firefox instead of user-preferred web browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131350
<ScottK> MisterN: Looks reasonable to me, but I don't run 64 bit.
<MisterN> ScottK: the weird thing is that the problem did not appear before i installed feisty. maybe you could check if the edgy package had this symlink? or what could we do, because really, it's quite annoying to symlink this whenever i install opera
<MisterN> i don't know how dpkg works but adding such a symlink should not be too hard?
<ScottK> You could also download the source package and check yourself.  I have neither 64 bit nor Edgy.
<ScottK> MisterN: Yes, it can be done.
<MisterN> well i don't know how to get old packages
<MisterN> i'm a synaptic user :D
<ScottK> Change your source list to point at the source repository for the old distro.
* ScottK uses Kubuntu, so is no help with Synaptic.
* mvo thinks there is nothing wrong with synaptic
<ScottK> Didn't say there was, just don't use Ubuntu.
<MisterN> i've got an idea. i'll just browse the ftp mirror i use
<asac> MisterN: go to launchpad page of the package
<asac> ther you see versions
<asac> then navigate and you will find sources
<MisterN> asac: thank you
<mvo> ScottK: sure :)
<MisterN> huh? why's ia32-libs gone to universe?!
<ScottK> Generally that happens when nothing in Main depends on it any longer.
<MisterN> that'd be openoffice iirc
<MisterN> $ file /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin
<MisterN> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<MisterN> interesting :D
<ubotu> New bug: #131352 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed in Gutsy Tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131352
<MisterN> damn ia32-libs is 200 MB in edgy and 400 MB in guts
<MisterN> how about reasonably sized packages? :D
<ubotu> New bug: #131353 in tracker (main) "Tracker doesn't find files and directories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131353
<ubotu> New bug: #131354 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131354
<ubotu> New bug: #131355 in python-mode (main) "Dependency problem on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131355
<ubotu> New bug: #131356 in brltty (main) "package brltty-x11 3.7.2-7.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Abh?ngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131356
<ubotu> New bug: #131357 in zoneminder (universe) "Hash-based Authentication Broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131357
<ubotu> New bug: #131358 in apparmor (main) "package apparmor 2.0.1+510.dfsg-0ubuntu25 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131358
<elmargol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/64025/comments/6 <- spamposting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64025 in gnomebaker "Couldn't make iso file from gnomebaker: unable to get excusive access to drive" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #131359 in Ubuntu "ipv6 lookups stall dns resolutions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131359
<ubotu> New bug: #131360 in Ubuntu "firefox application text gets smaller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131360
<ubotu> New bug: #131363 in thttpd (universe) "thttpd: broken logging" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131363
<ubotu> New bug: #131364 in liferea (main) "liferea in gutsy -- feed name no longer displayed in 'browser' widget" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131364
<ubotu> New bug: #131362 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "synaptics touchpad not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131362
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #131391 in xosview (universe) "Please sync xosview (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131391
<ScottK> ianm_: I agree I don't see it there.
<ScottK> That is also a significant fact for the bug I'd guess.
<ianm_> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/m67ebcfd0
* ScottK looks again
<ScottK> Does sudo lspcmcia -vvnn give any more information?
<ianm_> is n a valid argument?
<ScottK> Dunno, if it's not you'll get an error and try -vv
<ScottK> It's valid for lspci
<ianm_> ScottK:  http://pastebin.com/m7c37e938
<ScottK> Yeah, put that in the bug (as an attachment).
<ubotu> New bug: #131393 in Ubuntu "dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131393
<ubotu> New bug: #131394 in gnome-power-manager (main) "suspends on AC loss with lid open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131394
<ubotu> New bug: #131395 in camstream (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync camstream (0.26.3+dfsg-5) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131395
<ianm_> ScottK: I actually can't find the issue... so much for using google in place of bookmarks heh
<ScottK> OK.  Well if you can find it with a simple, low risk patch, there may be some hope.
<ianm_> ok.  if I remember correctly the patch was changing a single string in a table
<ianm_> ScottK: I suppose we could just look at changes in the orinoco_cs driver for 2.6.22 ?
<ScottK> As long as we means you, sure.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ianm_> ScottK: any idea where to look?  haven't touched kernel stuff since moving from Slackware ;)
<ScottK> I haven't touched kernel stuff since ever, so no.  Sorry.
<ScottK> #ubuntu-kernel is where the kernel team hangs out.
<ianm_> ok I'll get back to this later.   thanks for the help so far
<albert23> Does anyone have suggestions how to debug a display issue during Gutsy installation?
<albert23> There is a number of bugs pointing to the same issue on Intel graphics
<albert23> i.e. bug 13148 and 127008
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13148 in lsb "RFE silent initscripts" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/13148
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127008 in debian-installer "Alternate install of Tribe-3 corrupts video display when installing packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<albert23> sorry, 131348
<Kmos> albert23: have you tested with tribe-4 ?
<albert23> Kmos: yes, I did. Tribe 3 gave me colored blocks, now tribe 4 gave me a black screen
<ScottK> albert23: Did you ask for help in #ubuntu+1?
<albert23> ScottK: no, not yet.
<ScottK> I'd try that first
<albert23> ScottK: I did already complete the installs of tribe 3 and tribe 4 successfully, by just pressing enter a few times.
<albert23> Would they also be better for just de debugging?
<ScottK> Right, but someone there may have run into your issue already and have a workaround or already reported it.
<ScottK> They're better for help and that's where to start.
<albert23> ScottK: OK, will check there. Thanks
<bdmurray> Kmos: what is upstream for compiz?
<Kmos> bdmurray: what do you mean
<bdmurray> If I wanted to forward a compiz bug that would go to freedesktop.org right?
<Kmos> bdmurray: yep
<Kmos> bdmurray: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
<Kmos> they answered mine at http://bugs.opencompositing.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249
<bdmurray> Maybe https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/compiz-bugs that should be fixed then?
<Kmos> i think i've created that one
<Kmos> yeah, it's me
<Kmos> bdmurray: i changed it to freedesktop
<bdmurray> cool, thanks
<bdmurray> win 23
<Kmos> bdmurray:
<Kmos> App/compiz    davidr@novell.com
<Kmos> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-10
<wousser_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/129495
<wousser_> i've marked this bug invalid because there are many duplicates, is that oke or should i make it a duplicate of one bug
<ScottK> Make it a dupe.  It's not invalid
<wousser_> oke
<nedw> it's my first time working on a bug and i was wondering if this is sufficient information to confirm it: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/130813" i can reproduce the bug.
<nedw> *working on = triaging
<jrib> how do I remove an upstream link from bug 118814?
<nedw> Is there enough information here to confirm this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/130813
<nedw> hello...?
<ScottK> jrib: Upstream's can't be removed.
<ScottK> nedw: If you're still around, I can look.
<nedw> ScottK: hi there, i'm back
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK looks at the bug
<ScottK> nedw: Which package would you confirm it against?
<nedw> ScottK: i don't quite understand what you  mean
<ScottK> The bug has two packages listed.  Apt and Apt-mirror.
<ScottK> Which package do you think has the bug?
<nedw> ScottK: not sure
<nedw> what's the difference between the packages?
<ScottK> nedw: Since this is your first time, I'm asking you questions to help you work through the process.
<nedw> ok
<ScottK> That would be a good thing to know.  If I were you I'd go look at the package descriptions on Launchpad to understand  that.
<nedw> ScottK: i'm not quite sure what apt-mirror is, i'm trying to find out.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Let me know if you need help find it.
<nedw> Yes.
<nedw> This seems to be it: https://launchpad.net/apt-mirror
<nedw> ScottK: So apt-mirror is used by apt-get and aptitude?
<nedw> I think that's the case.
<nedw> Actually, I don't think it is apt-mirror.
<nedw> ScottK: I'm pretty sure that the bug should be confirmed against apt.
<nedw> ScottK: Are you there?
<ScottK> I'm here
<ScottK> Why?
<ScottK> The symptoms presented are different forthe apt and apt-mirror cases
<ScottK> nedw: ^^^
<nedw> I think it is a problem for apt?
<nedw> *apt.
<ScottK> Then why would apt-mirror fail 4 repos and apt only failed 1?
<nedw> Wasn't the command for apt-get update, not apt-mirror?
<nedw> Or is apt-get related to apt-mirror?
<ScottK> Right, but in that case apt is set to get the data from apt-mirror
<nedw> Oh, I see.
<ScottK> If the result is different when apt gets the data from apt-mirror than when they get it from the repos directly, that would point me at apt-mirror
<ScottK> BTW, on my Gutsy box I get the multiverse failure too.
<ScottK> I expect the checksum is actually bad for some reason.
<nedw> So you think the bug is just to resolve a specific problem with apt-mirror?
<ScottK> I think there are two issues here:
<ScottK> 1.  I think the checksum for Gutsy multiverse is probably bad right now.
<ScottK> Not a package bug.
<nedw> Yeah, that's what I was just about to suggest :)
<ScottK> 2.  Apt-mirror needs to be updated to deal with the apt change.
<ScottK> The one mentioned in this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/130813/comments/1
<nedw> I understand now. :)
<nedw> Apt-mirror doesn't support the new checksums.
<ScottK> What do you think the right action is then?
<nedw> Confirming the bug for apt-mirror, so that apt-mirror will be patched to support the new checksums?
<ScottK> What about the apt part.  What do you do with that?
<nedw> Mark as invalid?
<ScottK> Yes.  Go for it.
<nedw> Ok.
<ScottK> If you were in ubuntu-qa you would be supposed to mark importance.  What importance would you give the bug?
<nedw> Low or medium, because afaik not many people use apt-mirror.
<ScottK> RIght.
<ScottK> I'd go for Medium because it's a low use package, but an important bug for that package.
<nedw> That sounds good.
<ScottK> Done.
<nedw> Who do I assign it to? Nobody?
<ScottK> Nobody.
<ScottK> If you were going to ask for more info, you'd assign it to yourself.
<ScottK> With the exception of a few teams that have special rules (kernel team for one) you shouldn't ever assign bugs to someone else unless you know that they want you to.
<ScottK> Personally, I don't know enough about apt-mirror to know if that should be marked Triaged, so I'll leave it.
<nedw> Ok.
<nedw> Should I find another one to work on?
<ScottK> You're a volunteer.  Up to you.  Your choice.
<ScottK> Please do though.
<nedw> OK :)
<nedw> ScottK: How do you suggest I go about looking for new bugs
<nedw> How would you?
<ScottK> I would look in packages you are most familiar with.
<ScottK> What Ubuntu version are you running?
<nedw> Gutsy
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> What I'd do then is look for bugs in packages you use a lot that need confirming and see if you can replicate them.
<nedw> That sounds good.
<ScottK> Also, if there's stuff that's been bugging you personally, see if you can find bugs on it to confirm.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #131459 in rxvt-unicode (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync rxvt-unicode (8.3-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131459
<ubotu> New bug: #131461 in lyx (universe) "please update to 1.4.5.1!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131461
<ubotu> New bug: #131463 in texlive-bin (main) "ldd -r /usr/bin/pdftex failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131463
<ubotu> New bug: #131464 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Wrong firmware for ivtv driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131464
<ubotu> New bug: #131466 in ams (universe) "Please sync ams (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131466
<ubotu> New bug: #131438 in Ubuntu "multiverse package list fails to download" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131438
<ubotu> New bug: #131468 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy: Kernel panic after resuming from suspend to ram" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131468
<ubotu> New bug: #131469 in awesfx (universe) "Please sync awesfx (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131469
<ubotu> New bug: #131067 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131067
<ubotu> New bug: #131470 in cupsys (main) "[Gutsy]  HP network printer completely stopped working after the recent cupsys update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131470
<ubotu> New bug: #131472 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  system locks up at boot with pata_it821x driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131472
<ubotu> New bug: #131473 in libbusiness-onlinepayment-transactioncentral-perl (universe) "Please sync libbusiness-onlinepayment-transactioncentral-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131473
<ubotu> New bug: #131474 in libbusiness-onlinepayment-transactioncentral-perl (universe) "Please sync libbusiness-onlinepayment-transactioncentral-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 131473)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131474
<ubotu> New bug: #131475 in brasero (universe) "brazero fails to lock cd writer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131475
<ubotu> New bug: #131477 in camstream (universe) "Please sync camstream (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131477
<ubotu> New bug: #131476 in ubuntu-meta (main) "esd not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131476
<ubotu> New bug: #131452 in gnome-panel (main) "not able to see both top and bottom panel  in othere workspace" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131452
<ubotu> New bug: #131480 in rio (universe) "Please sync rio (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131480
<ubotu> New bug: #131482 in dns-flood-detector (universe) "Please sync dns-flood-detector (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131482
<ubotu> New bug: #131484 in util-linux (main) "[gutsy]  mount 2.13~rc3-2ubuntu2 on AMD64 cannot mount nfs filesystems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131484
<ubotu> New bug: #131485 in gkrelltop (universe) "Please sync gkrelltop (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131485
<ubotu> New bug: #131486 in software-properties (main) "Adept crashed when checking prereleased updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131486
<ubotu> New bug: #131487 in jfbterm (universe) "Please sync jfbterm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131487
<ubotu> New bug: #131425 in fuseiso (universe) "current version is outdated and has bugs" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131425
<ubotu> New bug: #131447 in ghex (universe) "libgtkhex0-dev should have dependency on libgail-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131447
<ubotu> New bug: #131488 in inotify-tools (universe) "Please sync inotify-tools (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131488
<ubotu> New bug: #131494 in Ubuntu "Long login time; long Gnome application startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131494
<ubotu> New bug: #131492 in boinc-app-seti (universe) "Please sync boinc-app-seti (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131492
<ubotu> New bug: #131493 in libmasonx-interp-withcallbacks-perl (universe) "Please sync libmasonx-interp-withcallbacks-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131493
<ubotu> New bug: #131490 in Ubuntu "Important spelling mistake in Spanish version of Thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131490
<ubotu> New bug: #131495 in debian-installer (main) "Infinite loop of "killed" messages when starting "partman"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131495
<ubotu> New bug: #131496 in raidutils (universe) "Please sync raidutils (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131496
<ubotu> New bug: #131497 in sysvinit (main) "Please update sysvinit to version >= 2.86.ds1-38.1 asap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131497
<ubotu> New bug: #131498 in dia (main) "Dia does not appear in the menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131498
<ubotu> New bug: #131499 in mrt (universe) "Please sync mrt (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131499
<ubotu> New bug: #131500 in shaperd (universe) "Please sync shaperd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131500
<ubotu> New bug: #130960 in camstream (universe) "camstream crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130960
<ubotu> New bug: #131502 in gnats (universe) "Please sync gnats (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131502
<ubotu> New bug: #131503 in update-manager (main) "Hash Sum mismatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131503
<ubotu> New bug: #131505 in matanza (universe) "Please sync matanza (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131505
<ubotu> New bug: #131506 in partman-target (main) "cdrom mount options should include 'exec'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131506
<ubotu> New bug: #131507 in zoneminder (universe) "package zoneminder 1.22.3-7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131507
<ubotu> New bug: #131509 in fam (universe) "Please sync fam (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131509
<ubotu> New bug: #131511 in update-manager (main) "Ugrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131511
<ubotu> New bug: #131512 in apache2 (main) "mod_headers does not support 'edit'." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131512
<ubotu> New bug: #131456 in cryptplug (universe) "Please remove cryptplug from Gutsy (Universe)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131456
<ubotu> New bug: #131514 in Ubuntu "ipw3945 drivers missing after upgrade from feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131514
<ubotu> New bug: #131516 in gnome-terminal (main) "can't type passw or any letters while using 'su' command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131516
<ubotu> New bug: #131517 in Ubuntu "crash on startup fujitsu-siemens lifebook C6637" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131517
<ubotu> New bug: #131519 in Ubuntu "broken upgrade to Gutsy Tribe 4 using "update-manager -d"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131519
<ubotu> New bug: #131521 in cupsys (main) "[Gutsy Tribe4]  Can not found Canon printers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131521
<ubotu> New bug: #131522 in util-linux (main) "mount will not mount network filesystems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131522
<ubotu> New bug: #131523 in evince (main) "evince chooses wrong font substitutes" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131523
<ubotu> New bug: #131524 in icecc (universe) "Please sync icecc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131524
<ubotu> New bug: #131525 in pykerberos (universe) "Please sync pykerberos (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131525
<ubotu> New bug: #131527 in libdvb (universe) "Please sync libdvb (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131527
<ubotu> New bug: #131526 in openoffice.org2 (main) "[gutsy]  OO crashes on errors in current gtk theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131526
<ubotu> New bug: #131528 in libdigest-md4-perl (universe) "Please sync libdigest-md4-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131528
<ubotu> New bug: #131529 in nautilus (main) "Sort order ignores special characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131529
<ubotu> New bug: #131530 in bluez-gnome (main) "'Browse device...' in the bluetooth applet is useless without gnome-vfs-obexftp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131530
<ubotu> New bug: #131531 in gdm (main) "Glib-CRITICAL assertion failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131531
<ubotu> New bug: #131532 in hex-a-hop (universe) "Please sync hex-a-hop (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131532
<ubotu> New bug: #131533 in gnome-panel (main) "limewire crashed when installing package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131533
<ubotu> New bug: #131534 in mediawiki (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync mediawiki (1:1.10) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131534
<ubotu> New bug: #131535 in emacs-jabber (universe) "Please sync emacs-jabber (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131535
<ubotu> New bug: #129455 in konversation (main) "weather crashed with IndexError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129455
<ubotu> New bug: #131538 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  firefox-htmlvalidator" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131538
<ubotu> New bug: #131540 in adept (main) "error on version upgrade from feisty to gutsy tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131540
<ubotu> New bug: #131542 in Ubuntu "user accounts lose internet connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131542
<ubotu> New bug: #131544 in deskbar-applet (main) "Beagle should be installable from Deskbar preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131544
<ubotu> New bug: #131545 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "writing speed - just one option available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131545
<ubotu> New bug: #131446 in deskbar-applet (main) "[gutsy] Deskbar results appears in a window" [Low,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131446
<ubotu> New bug: #131546 in network-manager (main) "nm_utils_supplicant_request_with_check: assertion `ctrl != NULL' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131546
<ubotu> New bug: #130485 in gdesklets "gdesklet not started both from command line and from gnome menu (dup-of: 83922)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130485
<ubotu> New bug: #131427 in compiz (main) "CTRL-ALT-L does not lock screen under compiz" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131427
<ubotu> New bug: #131451 in gnash (universe) "youtube crashes firefox" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131451
<ubotu> New bug: #131549 in yelp (main) ""About Ubuntu" window doesn't work ("Page Not Found" error)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131549
<ubotu> New bug: #131550 in Ubuntu "System wide setting disabling users to install addons and plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131550
<ubotu> New bug: #131551 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager - Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131551
<ubotu> New bug: #131552 in Ubuntu "Please sync live-initramfs (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131552
<ubotu> New bug: #131553 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  thinkpad wired network connection grinds to a halt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131553
<ubotu> New bug: #131554 in glipper (universe) "[gutsy]  CTRL+ALT+C shortcut for glipper does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131554
<ubotu> New bug: #131555 in gnome-panel (main) "Terminal icon cannot be dragged to desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131555
<ubotu> New bug: #131556 in gnome-panel (main) "Tooltips block further input events to menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131556
<ubotu> New bug: #131557 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "opening an html email crashes thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131557
<ubotu> New bug: #131203 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131203
<ubotu> New bug: #129238 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in main() when unplugging HP LaserJet P2015 from USB port" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129238
<ubotu> New bug: #131430 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGFPE" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131430
<ubotu> New bug: #131559 in tracker (main) "language names are lowercase" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131559
<ubotu> New bug: #131560 in bugzilla (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync bugzilla (2.22.1-2.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131560
<ubotu> New bug: #131561 in dvgrab (universe) "Please update to latest release (dvgrab-3.0)" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131561
<ubotu> New bug: #131563 in udev (main) "[Gutsy]  Udev deamon causes 100% cpu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131563
<ubotu> New bug: #131565 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Base: Misreads "." in Database Names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131565
<ubotu> New bug: #131564 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashes after picking text tool options tab." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131564
<ubotu> New bug: #131083 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3Prepare()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131083
<ubotu> New bug: #131275 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with signal 5 in g_malloc()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131275
<ubotu> New bug: #131434 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel panic in strstr - a CPU failed to return!" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131434
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #130897 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with signal 5 in g_malloc()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130897
<ubotu> New bug: #131025 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with signal 5 in g_malloc()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131025
<ScottK> Bah
<ubotu> New bug: #131567 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes anytime I try to load any webpage. Before the recent Kubuntu upgrade it would crash right away." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131567
<ubotu> New bug: #124555 in gtk2-engines (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV on every try to launch it" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124555
<ubotu> New bug: #131568 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa in gutsy not working with santa rosa chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131568
<ubotu> New bug: #126881 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in xkl_engine_ensure_vtable_inited()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126881
<ubotu> New bug: #131569 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga does not start (Gutsy) - undefined symbol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131569
<ubotu> New bug: #126512 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in style_init() (dup-of: 125900)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126512
<ubotu> New bug: #131570 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Jetty 6.x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131570
<ubotu> New bug: #131571 in warsow (multiverse) "rearranges my resolution " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131571
<ubotu> New bug: #131572 in compiz (main) "r300 desktop effects fail when resolution higher than 1280x1024" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131572
<ubotu> New bug: #131573 in warsow (multiverse) "update.warsow.net is not good address" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131573
<ubotu> New bug: #127892 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127892
<ubotu> New bug: #131576 in apport (main) "Give percentage to progress bar at apport-gtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131576
<ubotu> New bug: #131577 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  No sound devices loaded for ICH7 Intel High Definition Audio Controller (which working fine in feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131577
<ubotu> New bug: #131580 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client restart X server of the host" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131580
<ubotu> New bug: #131479 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel/gutsy crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_buffer_get()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131479
<ubotu> New bug: #131541 in Ubuntu "Network interface changes after upgrading feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131541
<ubotu> New bug: #131581 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-art crashes while downloading giving some errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131581
<ubotu> New bug: #131582 in warsow (multiverse) "Can't download wav files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131582
<ubotu> New bug: #131583 in Ubuntu "package libmono-system-data2.0-cil 1.2.4-6ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131583
<ubotu> New bug: #131584 in compiz (main) "compiz.wrapper not pretty with bash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131584
<ubotu> New bug: #131587 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "Upgrade failure - Packages.gz 404 Not Found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131587
<ubotu> New bug: #131566 in evince "evince crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131566
<ubotu> New bug: #131588 in onboard (main) "run-onboard.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131588
<ubotu> New bug: #126853 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_object_cast()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126853
<ubotu> New bug: #131590 in Ubuntu "Color Scheme not properly applied in Konqueror and KSystemLog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131590
<ubotu> New bug: #131591 in poppler (main) "pdftops from poppler-utils 0.5.9-0ubuntu1 produces broken postscript" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131591
<ubotu> New bug: #131592 in compiz (main) "Session manager doesn't see compiz wrapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131592
<ubotu> New bug: #131594 in xen-3.1 (main) "[gusty]  xen python modules not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131594
<ubotu> New bug: #131595 in python-xml "CatalogParser does not recognise "DTDDECL"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131595
<ubotu> New bug: #131596 in gtkmm2.4 (main) "[Typo]  Typo in iconview.h causes FTBFS on other packages" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131596
<ubotu> New bug: #131597 in Ubuntu "Please add  AcetoneISO2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131597
<ubotu> New bug: #131598 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131598
<ubotu> New bug: #131599 in gnome-utils (main) "Click on "Help" in gnome-search-tool, can't find help data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131599
<ubotu> New bug: #131601 in gdm (main) "no "login screen ready" sound file selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131601
<ubotu> New bug: #131602 in evolution (main) "Typing ASCII smiley faces shows up a big nasty box with a red X in Evolution's email composer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131602
<ubotu> New bug: #131604 in python-xml "EntityParser does not accept whitespace at end of file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131604
<ubotu> New bug: #131606 in kdepim (main) "kAlarm fails to start in Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131606
<ubotu> New bug: #131607 in kdebluetooth (main) "Please upgrade kdebluetooth to 1.0 beta3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131607
<ubotu> New bug: #131608 in kmobiletools (universe) "Please upgrade kmobiletools to version 0.5.0 beta 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131608
<ubotu> New bug: #131609 in Ubuntu "Compaq 866 compatibility" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131609
<ubotu> New bug: #131611 in Ubuntu "move progress bar to the left" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131611
<ubotu> New bug: #131610 in beagle (main) "BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_code_manager_reserve()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131610
<ubotu> New bug: #131613 in synaptic (main) "libguicast libmpeg3hv libfaac0 libfaad2-0 libquicktimehv cinelerra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131613
<ubotu> New bug: #131615 in Ubuntu "Cannot increase backlight to full brightness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131615
<ubotu> New bug: #131616 in evolution (main) "Always prompted for Exchange password when composing new mail; never works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131616
<ubotu> New bug: #131617 in sysklogd (main) "syslogd fails to run with "-x" switch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131617
<ubotu> New bug: #131620 in kmplayer (universe) "Please upgrade KMplayer to version 0.10.0-pre2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131620
<ubotu> New bug: #131618 in notification-daemon (main) "pidgin notifications ballon wont open chat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131618
<ubotu> New bug: #131621 in mythtv (multiverse) "Viewing program guide in live TV crashes frontend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131621
<ubotu> New bug: #131622 in gthumb (main) "gthumb is unable to load help" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131622
<ubotu> New bug: #131624 in webmin-optional (universe) "webmin-apache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131624
<ubotu> New bug: #131625 in gnome-games (main) "Klotski crashes on launch on tribe4 live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131625
<ubotu> New bug: #131626 in Ubuntu "Sleep wakes up but screen is blank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131626
<ubotu> New bug: #131614 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_offset_to_pointer()" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131614
<ubotu> New bug: #131628 in Ubuntu "black screen after resume from suspend to ram / disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131628
<ubotu> New bug: #131586 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed when trying to use the beagle live search module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131586
<ubotu> New bug: #131630 in Ubuntu "fglrx not installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131630
<ubotu> New bug: #131631 in update-manager (main) "updater crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131631
<ubotu> New bug: #131632 in apache2 (main) "apache2.2-common: mod_cgid fills error.log with [error]  lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131632
<ubotu> New bug: #131633 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) ""spurious completions during NCQ"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131633
<ubotu> New bug: #131634 in gutenprint (main) "Gutenprint doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131634
<ubotu> New bug: #131635 in usplash (main) "[Gutsy tribe 4]  usplash set manually to 1024x768 results in blank screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131635
<ubotu> New bug: #131636 in synfig (universe) "Please sync synfig (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131636
<ubotu> New bug: #131637 in gnome-control-center (main) "Gnome Appearance tool gives unneeded warning about Nvidia card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131637
<tenshu> hello
<bdmurray> tenshu: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #131638 in mozilla-firefox (main) "grandparadiso crashes when opening igoogle.com" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131638
<finalbeta> I crash Rhythmbox at demand, why doesn't apport notice this? and collect debug information?
<bdmurray> finalbeta: perhaps 1 time you told it to ignore crashes or apport already reported 1 crash.
<finalbeta> bdmurray: that doesn't sound like me, if so, I should be able to revert that somewhere right?
<bdmurray> finalbeta: yeah somewhere . . .
<bdmurray> Is it Feisty or Gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #131641 in ltsp (main) "Boot configuration setting not tagged as conffile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131641
<finalbeta> It's Gutsy
<finalbeta> I'm looking at how I'm supposed to get a backtrace, but it's not working out. I installed the debug packages, now I'm running  gdb rhythmbox 2>&1 | tee gdb-rhythmbox.txt
<finalbeta> But nothing happens.
<finalbeta> other then some gdb output that it's starting, it's not starting rhythmbox.
<finalbeta> If you start rhythmbox, go to preffs, playback tab, enable or disable the cross fading backend, click the music tab, it crashes.
<bdmurray> that gdb command doesn't sound right
<finalbeta> I stole it from this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<bdmurray> I'll see if I can reproduce it in a second
<pedro_> try with `gdb rhythmbox`
<pedro_> just like that
<pedro_> inside gdb : set logging on rhythmbox.txt
<finalbeta> I did, didn't help
<pedro_> and then "run"
<finalbeta> that works. thanks
<pedro_> sure
<pedro_> when it crash, in gdb : thread apply all bt full
<finalbeta> Normally it closes, now the interface just froze.
<finalbeta> Should I just run thread apply all bt full anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #122897 in hubackup "Some grammar issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122897
<bdmurray> yeah pedro_
<ubotu> New bug: #131642 in nautilus (main) "Wrong file count in moving folder dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131642
<pedro_> if it doesn't crash no
<pedro_> heya bdmurray how's going?
<pedro_> finalbeta: try running : rhythmbox --debug
<pedro_> from the command line
<pedro_> and save that output somewhere
<bdmurray> pedro_: pretty well
<finalbeta> 6MB output, my whole music library.
<bdmurray> hunh, that's weird
<bdmurray> I was able to make it crash using the same steps and there is nothing in /var/crash/ for me either
<ubotu> New bug: #131644 in Ubuntu "bluescreen before gdm in tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131644
<ubotu> New bug: #131646 in Ubuntu "Can't select correct resolution (1280x800) Gutsy Tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131646
<finalbeta> can you take the backtrace or do you have the same problems with that 2?
<finalbeta> Ok, I'm off, I already reported 2 bugs against rhythmbox, I hope this one gets 2, but I can't, I hate not understanding things and just running commands hoping it does something.
<finalbeta> Laters.
<finalbeta> 2 bugs today*
<ubotu> New bug: #131453 in nvidia-xconfig (universe) "nvidia-xconfig fails to install when nvidia-glx-new installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131453
<bdmurray> I really wonder why apport didn't catch the crash though
<finalbeta> It never catches bugs for me when rhythmbox crashes. I have other crashers I would love to report. Bit more unreproducible, but apport never catches them.
<finalbeta> Maybe it's because it's actually a gstreamer crash and not in rhythmbox, but it should still catch it.
<ubotu> New bug: #131639 in eog "eog crashed with signal 5 in eog_image_save_info_from_vfs_uri()" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131639
<ubotu> New bug: #131441 in restricted-manager (restricted) "[gutsy]  wrong nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131441
<ubotu> New bug: #131648 in Ubuntu "webcams not working in 2.6.20-16 but they do with 2.6.20-15 (also module "v4l2-int-device" apears in restricted module)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131648
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #131741 in amarok (main) "Can't transfer files with special characters to a Samsung YP-U3 with amarok (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131741
<ubotu> New bug: #131742 in liferea (main) "liferea cannot display text beside menu buttons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131742
<ubotu> New bug: #131743 in liferea (main) "liferea-add-feed does nothing in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131743
<ubotu> New bug: #131744 in udev (main) "Making the Samsung YP-U3 compatible by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131744
<ubotu> New bug: #131745 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_combo_box_set_model()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131745
<ubotu> New bug: #131746 in Ubuntu "Computer does not shut switch off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131746
<ubotu> New bug: #131747 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "/usr/share/app-install/channels/gutsy-commercial.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131747
<ubotu> New bug: #131748 in electricsheep (universe) "electricsheep is installed but unlisted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131748
<ubotu> New bug: #131749 in Ubuntu "Create a Launcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131749
<ubotu> New bug: #131753 in sbox-dtc (universe) "Please sync sbox-dtc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131753
<ubotu> New bug: #131754 in libopkele (universe) "Please sync libopkele (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131754
<ubotu> New bug: #131752 in acpi (main) "Resume regression: CPU1 not restarting on Core Duo with 2.6.22-9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131752
<ubotu> New bug: #131755 in lustre (universe) "Please sync lustre (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131755
<ubotu> New bug: #131757 in specto (universe) "Please sync specto (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131757
<ubotu> New bug: #131759 in Ubuntu "Sky2 network adapter crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131759
<ubotu> New bug: #131760 in lyskom-server (universe) "Please sync lyskom-server (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131760
<ubotu> New bug: #131761 in mol (universe) "Please sync mol (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131761
<ubotu> New bug: #131763 in rt2400 (universe) "Please sync rt2400 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131763
<ubotu> New bug: #131764 in gnochm (universe) "Gnochm doesn't display russian text correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131764
<ubotu> New bug: #131766 in openocd (universe) "Please sync openocd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131766
<ubotu> New bug: #131767 in kdebase (main) "konqueror cannot access internet with cache enable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131767
<ubotu> New bug: #131768 in pokerth (universe) "Please sync pokerth (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131768
<ubotu> New bug: #131769 in poedit (universe) "crash.." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131769
<ubotu> New bug: #131770 in scalable-cyrfonts (universe) "Please sync scalable-cyrfonts (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131770
<ubotu> New bug: #131771 in vkeybd (universe) "Please sync vkeybd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131771
<ubotu> New bug: #131772 in xracer (universe) "Please sync xracer (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131772
<ubotu> New bug: #131774 in yaws (universe) "yaws web server cannot be stopped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131774
<ubotu> New bug: #131777 in gnomeradio (universe) "gnomeradio crashes when adding new station in preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131777
<ubotu> New bug: #131781 in gimp (main) "gimp: size for new image not set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131781
<ubotu> New bug: #131783 in Ubuntu "kubuntu wireless configuration ipw2100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131783
<ubotu> New bug: #131787 in Ubuntu "Disk problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131787
<ubotu> New bug: #131788 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  WPA2 connection drops with ipw3945" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131788
<ubotu> New bug: #131789 in nfs-utils (main) "Recommending '-o nolocks' incorrect, it is '-o nolock'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131789
<ubotu> New bug: #131790 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Update reminder should have restart button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131790
<ubotu> New bug: #131791 in k3b (main) "k3bsetup2 is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131791
<ubotu> New bug: #131793 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes / makes ghostscript errors when printing spiegel.de in a postscript" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131793
<ubotu> New bug: #112054 in gnome-applets (main) "Laptop backlight adjustment problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112054
<ubotu> New bug: #131123 in Ubuntu "Synaptic fails gettings some packages because it can not resolv "loclahost"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131123
<ubotu> New bug: #131799 in Ubuntu "Dell Inspiron E1505 Can't Install/Load Live CD on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131799
<ubotu> New bug: #131800 in debian-installer (main) "casa" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131800
<ubotu> New bug: #131801 in evince (main) "evince crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131801
<ubotu> New bug: #131803 in Ubuntu "close buttons & borders not correctly displayed in Gutsy tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131803
<ubotu> New bug: #131805 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[needs upload]  flashplugin-nonfree [cleanup] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131805
<ubotu> New bug: #131807 in gnash (universe) "[needs upload]  Gnash cleanup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131807
<ubotu> New bug: #130788 in thunar (main) "Thunar crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130788
<ubotu> New bug: #131808 in casper (main) "Request to merge accessibility changes into casper trunk." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131808
<ubotu> New bug: #131809 in powernowd (main) "powernowd has wrong settings for ThinkPad T42p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131809
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #131811 in Ubuntu "Gutsy: small and non-anti-aliased fonts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131811
<ubotu> New bug: #131812 in penguintv (universe) "PenguinTV crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131812
<ubotu> New bug: #131814 in ghostscript (main) "foomatic-rip failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131814
<ubotu> New bug: #131816 in openoffice.org (main) "Dicooo crashes open office" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131816
<ubotu> New bug: #131818 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Eject key doesn't work on a non-pro Apple MacBook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131818
<ubotu> New bug: #131822 in avahi (main) "interface doesn't never gets an ip address when avahi is installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131822
<ubotu> New bug: #131823 in Ubuntu "blue "loading linux kernel" window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131823
<ubotu> New bug: #131824 in Ubuntu "[gusty]  alot of things crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131824
<ubotu> New bug: #131825 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Squeeze" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131825
<ubotu> New bug: #131828 in apturl (universe) "Misspell in package description: "synatx"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131828
<ubotu> New bug: #131829 in cryptsetup (universe) "crypted disks are not set up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131829
<ubotu> New bug: #131830 in uswsusp (universe) "uswsusp initramfs-script too fast" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131830
<poningru> anyone around?
<poningru> I have a https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/122961
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122961 in compiz "Corrupt graphics with Matrox G450 on start of Live CD (Gutsy)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<poningru> err I have a G550
<poningru> that does the exact same thing
<poningru> should I file a new bug?
<poningru> or add on info for that bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #131832 in inotify-tools (universe) "libinotify" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131832
<norsetto> poningru: I would just add an entry to the bug report mentioning "same problem on a G550"
<Hobbsee> poningru: probably OK to add.  if not, they may ask you to refile
<poningru> ok thanks
<norsetto> Hobbsee: hi :-)
<Hobbsee> hiya
<poningru> hmm this is weird
<poningru> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX
<poningru> if you fayt for matrox
<poningru> Matrox: MGA G200 to G550. - DRI locking. PCI cards probably have other issues as well.
<poningru> I have agp
<poningru> but what does dri locking mean?
<norsetto> DRI=Direct Rendering Interface
<poningru> right I know
<poningru> but what does dri locking mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #131833 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy tribe 4]  video playback blanks / corrupts when displaying other items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131833
<norsetto> Is it dri or driver?
<poningru> hmm?
<poningru> norsetto: I'm going off of what the gentoo wiki said
<poningru> the gentoo wiki said that aiglx is not supported under matrox 550
<poningru> oh I see what you are saying
<poningru> hmm not sure
<norsetto> here: http://dri.sourceforge.net/doc/hardware_locking_low_level.html
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> it seems its the driver
<poningru> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx#head-aacf511f90cf03723059ec336a6023be33787f3e
<poningru> err
<poningru> search for matrox on that page
<poningru> the free drivers may not allow for dri?
<poningru> but that cant be it
<poningru> if that were the case there would be almost no rendering
<poningru> the windows and stuff all shows up
<norsetto> in simple terms, no dri=no accellerated 3d
<norsetto> practically dri gives you direct access to the frame buffer
<ubotu> New bug: #131834 in xsane (main) "xsane crashes with libgtk error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131834
<ubotu> New bug: #131835 in hal (main) "dellWirelessCtl needed for Dell machines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131835
<poningru> norsetto: right
<poningru> but this card does have dri
<ubotu> New bug: #131837 in Ubuntu "Right click "open with" in Nautilus not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131837
<ubotu> New bug: #131838 in bootcd (universe) "packages.ubuntu.com advises package of kinit wrongly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131838
<Hobbsee> ....wha?
<norsetto> I think he just looked for kinit in the wrong box ....
<norsetto> kinit is a subword of bootcd-mkinitramfs :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #131840 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  Neither suspend or hibernate work on Apple MacBook 2007" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131840
<ubotu> New bug: #131841 in evolution (main) "When I try to send an email from Evolution, I get the answer, "Host lookup failed: Mozilla Firefox: Name or service not known"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131841
<norsetto> Hobbsee: I have an answer ready for bug 131838 if you agree
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131838 in bootcd "packages.ubuntu.com advises package of kinit wrongly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131838
<Hobbsee> norsetto: cool
<norsetto> gone ...
<ubotu> New bug: #131843 in acpid (main) "package acpid 1.0.4-5ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131843
<ubotu> New bug: #131844 in Ubuntu "Package Manager fails to show and install applications, updates, etc." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131844
<ubotu> New bug: #131845 in usplash (main) "Usplash doesn't show up on my nvidia card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131845
<ubotu> New bug: #131846 in Ubuntu "run as doesn't include all folders used in $PATH" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131846
<ubotu> New bug: #131847 in gedit (main) "gedit should be able to set files to read-only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131847
<ubotu> New bug: #128859 in xfce4-places-plugin (universe) "xfce4-places-plugin crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 123804)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128859
<ubotu> New bug: #131850 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in preRun()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131850
<ubotu> New bug: #131849 in Ubuntu "Atheros wireless device connects only every 2nd or 3th attempt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131849
<ubotu> New bug: #131851 in Ubuntu "Error in select() when installing any package using aptitude" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131851
<ubotu> New bug: #131852 in Ubuntu "Restricted Drivers Manager and NVidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131852
<Pierre> fun, 6.10 cd install works with my fresh en8600GT but 7 and gusty simply fails (no screen) :P
<Pierre> trying to install 6.10, then update and use vesa driver to finally install latest nvidia drivers to get this card up and working.
<Pierre> Please tell me that gusty will support them :D
<ubotu> New bug: #131853 in Ubuntu "sun Ultra 40 Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131853
<ubotu> New bug: #131854 in gramps (universe) "gramps.py crashed with SIGSEGV in delete_aspell_speller() when first running it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131854
<ubotu> New bug: #131856 in cupsys (main) "foomatic-rip failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131856
<ubotu> New bug: #131859 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131859
<ubotu> New bug: #131858 in grub (main) "Update-grub does not add savedefault anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131858
<ubotu> New bug: #131860 in Ubuntu "i cant see dlink dwa-547 in network manager it dose not work " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131860
<ubotu> New bug: #131862 in Ubuntu "After the installation of Ubuntu, the embedded Firefox cannot update and the option for update cannot press." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131862
<Pierre> any idea why gusty test4 cd ends in the gdm login instead of the live/install?
<Flannel> Pierre: #ubuntu+1
<Pierre> oh, always forgot that, thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #131864 in gnash (universe) "gnash crash! ...gnash 0.8.1~trunk.070802-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131864
<ubotu> New bug: #131865 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131865
<ubotu> New bug: #131867 in Ubuntu "HP LaserJet not in CUPS database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131867
<ubotu> New bug: #131863 in nvidia-settings "nvida-settings not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131863
<ubotu> New bug: #131869 in yelp (main) "Yelp sends a message of "Unable to load page" and The requested URI "ghelp:///usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/pt_BR/user-guide.xml?goscustdesk-58" is invalid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131869
<ubotu> New bug: #131871 in dmraid (universe) "Segmentation fault and no DMRAID in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131871
<ubotu> New bug: #131872 in Ubuntu "running glxgears crashes xorg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131872
<ubotu> New bug: #131873 in Ubuntu "exe segfault in kernel log" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131873
<ubotu> New bug: #131874 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer doesn't support vcds or dvds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131874
<ubotu> New bug: #131875 in gdm (main) "There are some checkboxes instead of radio items in the second onglet of the start screen options. (gdmsetup i386)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131875
<ubotu> New bug: #131876 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flash plugin corrupt package?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131876
<ubotu> New bug: #131877 in gdm (main) "mouse cursor disappears upon 2nd login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131877
<ubotu> New bug: #131879 in rhythmbox (main) "Ekiga makes Rhythmbox skip tracks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131879
<ubotu> New bug: #131880 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox window is too big during the loading of jamendo music list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131880
<ubotu> New bug: #131881 in sudo (main) "sudo doesn't has tab completion in gutsy anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131881
<ubotu> New bug: #131882 in yaird (universe) "yaird (kernel >=2.6.22): unrecognised line in /proc/bus/input/devices: U: Uniq= (fatal)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131882
<ubotu> New bug: #131884 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree postinstall script patch to fix the last update problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131884
<ubotu> New bug: #131885 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Backlight no longer under my control on battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131885
<ubotu> New bug: #131886 in Ubuntu "No sound with Intel ICH5 Sound Chip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131886
<ubotu> New bug: #131883 in capisuite (universe) "capisuite rejecting with cause 34a9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131883
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-12
<ubotu> New bug: #131887 in human-icon-theme (main) "Trash Icon looks like it's from the 1980's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131887
<ubotu> New bug: #131890 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree failed to install (dup-of: 131865)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131890
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #131922 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 4]   Multiple Broadcom Errors on Dell Inspiron E1505 Notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131922
<ubotu> New bug: #131923 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst: 107: Syntax error: "do" unexpected (expecting "fi")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131923
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #131925 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Metasploit Framework 2.7" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131925
<ubotu> New bug: #131926 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "interface device not created when plugging in some prism2.5 PCMCIA cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131926
<ubotu> New bug: #131929 in kdeedu (main) "package ktouch 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131929
<ubotu> New bug: #131930 in openoffice.org (main) "fails to launch on non-GNOME desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131930
<khermans_> packages.ubuntu.com is down
<ubotu> New bug: #131932 in Ubuntu "Can not read non-english files on a CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131932
<ubotu> New bug: #131935 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine crashes when trying to play any video file in 7.10 Gusty Gibbon (xine)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131935
<ubotu> New bug: #131936 in Ubuntu "Update Manager Cant Complete Install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131936
<ubotu> New bug: #131937 in Ubuntu "Gutsy installation fails on HP 6510b" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131937
<ubotu> New bug: #131939 in Ubuntu "desktop effects update renders hard drive unoperable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131939
<Fujitsu> O_o
<ubotu> New bug: #131941 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu7_i386.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131941
<ubotu> New bug: #131943 in Ubuntu "When using mplayer, vlc, kmplayer in 7.10 Gusty Gibbon with ATI card fglrx, xv overlay, the video appears "Shaky"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131943
<ubotu> New bug: #131944 in epiphany-browser (main) "[wishlist]  Build in WebKit support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131944
<ubotu> New bug: #131945 in Ubuntu "Bad recognition of DD by ata_piix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131945
<ubotu> New bug: #131946 in firehol (universe) "Firehol in Ubuntu 6.10 can't work properly due change in reserved ips" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131946
<ubotu> New bug: #131947 in vim-rails (universe) "vim-rails doesn't work with vim-addon-manager" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131947
<ubotu> New bug: #125007 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with ProtocolError in __on_message_received()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125007
<ubotu> New bug: #131948 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Exaile Music Player for GTK+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131948
<thekorn> !info exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<RAOF> thekorn: It's already marked as invalid :)
* thekorn is as always too slow
* Fujitsu did it.
* Fujitsu files a `[needs-packaging]  Linux'
<ubotu> New bug: #131950 in openoffice.org (main) "Strange small capitals" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131950
<ubotu> New bug: #131952 in cupsys (main) "REJECTING access to capability 'dac_override' (cupsd(6348) profile /usr/sbin/cupsd active /usr/sbin/cupsd)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131952
<ubotu> New bug: #131954 in firefox (main) "firefox crash very often randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131954
<ubotu> New bug: #131953 in knetworkmanager (main) "Knetworkmanager not initialize wireless network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131953
<ubotu> New bug: #131955 in mldonkey (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync mldonkey (2.9.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131955
<ubotu> New bug: #131957 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 4 live CD don't boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131957
<ubotu> New bug: #131958 in penguintv (universe) "PenguinTV segfaults with GtkWarning: gtk_window_resize: assertion `width > 0' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131958
<ubotu> New bug: #131959 in Ubuntu "Gutsy boot hangs at loading hardware drivers for external MyBook HD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131959
<ubotu> New bug: #131960 in python-gtk2 (universe) "IA__g_object_remove_toggle_ref: couldn't find toggle ref 0xb7c94a30(0x84f2f54)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131960
<ubotu> New bug: #131961 in initramfs-tools (main) "segfault when booting 2.6.22-9-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131961
<ubotu> New bug: #131962 in hyperlatex (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync hyperlatex (2.9a-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131962
<ubotu> New bug: #131963 in wmtune (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove wmtune from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131963
<ubotu> New bug: #131964 in gnome-panel (main) ""search for files.." entry in gnome-menu should launch tracker-search-tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131964
<ubotu> New bug: #131965 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Skge broken for Marvell network chip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131965
<ubotu> New bug: #131969 in devscripts (main) "Why to use DEBEMAIL instead of EMAIL at requestsync" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131969
<ubotu> New bug: #131970 in Ubuntu "Video appears reddish/purple." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131970
<ubotu> New bug: #131971 in vls (universe) "Please sync vls (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131971
<ubotu> New bug: #131973 in Ubuntu "desktop random freezes in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131973
<ubotu> New bug: #131974 in ubuntulooks (main) "ubuntulooks engine does not respect gtk-icon-sizes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131974
<ubotu> New bug: #131975 in kde-style-qtcurve (universe) "[Sync request]  Please sync qtcurve (0.52.3-1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131975
<ubotu> New bug: #131976 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.2.12-3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131976
<ubotu> New bug: #131977 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.61 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131977
<ubotu> New bug: #131979 in hal-cups-utils (main) "package hal-cups-utils 0.6.11-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131979
<ubotu> New bug: #131978 in binutils (main) "ld crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131978
<ubotu> New bug: #131981 in debian-installer (main) "[gutsy]  Daily CD Aug 12 fails: no valid kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131981
<ubotu> New bug: #131982 in Ubuntu "suspend, hibernate dont work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131982
<ubotu> New bug: #131983 in tracker (main) "[gutsy]  trackerd kills disk io" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131983
<ubotu> New bug: #131984 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 4]  Tried to enable highest degree of desktop effects, but box pops up telling me I don't have nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131984
<ubotu> New bug: #131985 in gajim (universe) "Developer credits don't show up on about dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131985
<Nafallo> ooh. kinky.
<Nafallo> damnit!
<ubotu> New bug: #131986 in boinc (universe) "Gutsy Boinc not connecting to project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131986
<ubotu> New bug: #131987 in Ubuntu "Help file for gnome game "Five or More" doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131987
<ubotu> New bug: #131989 in Ubuntu "The module Disk & Filesystem could not be loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131989
<ubotu> New bug: #131990 in hal-cups-utils (main) "Wrong driver for my Canon iP3000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131990
<ubotu> New bug: #131991 in pyrenamer (universe) "Please sync pyrenamer 0.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131991
<ubotu> New bug: #131994 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager crashed on resume from hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131994
<ubotu> New bug: #131995 in xorg (main) "playing a video in various players crashes X or KDE in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131995
<ubotu> New bug: #131996 in tmda (universe) "Please upgrade tmda to 1.1.12" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131996
<ubotu> New bug: #131997 in banshee (universe) "banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131997
<ubotu> New bug: #131999 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashes when getting lots of gmail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131999
<ubotu> New bug: #132000 in kdebase (main) "Clicking on OpenGL in KInfoCenter freezes up the system in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132000
<ubotu> New bug: #132001 in kdegraphics (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 4]  Ksnapshot not binding to PrtScrn and visible when taking screenshots." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132001
<ubotu> New bug: #132002 in portaudio19 (main) "libportaudio packaging very confusing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132002
<ubotu> New bug: #132004 in migration-assistant (main) "emule to amule migration support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132004
<ubotu> New bug: #132005 in openoffice.org2 (main) "OO opens documents on nfs share as readonly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132005
<ubotu> New bug: #132006 in apt (main) "'sudo apt-get -d install' command broken?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132006
<ubotu> New bug: #132007 in vym (universe) "incomplete installation of vym" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132007
<ubotu> New bug: #132008 in hal-cups-utils (main) "Wrong driver for my Canon PIXMA MP150" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132008
<ubotu> New bug: #132010 in base-installer (main) "unable to locate any package files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132010
<ubotu> New bug: #132011 in lirc (main) "irman doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132011
<ubotu> New bug: #132012 in Ubuntu "Audio incorrectly detected; alsa-base using incorrect options on Dell m1330" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132012
<ubotu> New bug: #132013 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk+ filechooser should use meta-tracker for searching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132013
<ubotu> New bug: #132014 in ktorrent (main) "2.2.1 Crash on exit with a SIGSEGV (UPnP plugin)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132014
<ubotu> New bug: #132018 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "nm-vpn-properties not installed after installing network-manager-pptp package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132018
<ubotu> New bug: #132019 in gnome-panel (main) "Add/Remove hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132019
<ubotu> New bug: #131967 in Ubuntu "Alsa is not Realtek ac97 audio/sound emulator?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131967
<ubotu> New bug: #132021 in gnome-app-install (main) "running upgrader, crashed on me" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132021
<ubotu> New bug: #132022 in Ubuntu "Gutsy can't resize Vista NTFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132022
<ubotu> New bug: #132026 in gnome-panel (main) "when I hit the Q key in gnome-terminal it opens up a new gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132026
<ubotu> New bug: #132032 in haskell-http (universe) "libghc6-http-dev package is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132032
<ubotu> New bug: #132034 in sound-juicer (main) "soundjuicer should use F2 to enter track information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132034
<ubotu> New bug: #132036 in subversion (main) "subversion 1.4.3 linked against old expat so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132036
<ubotu> New bug: #132037 in alsa-lib (main) "[Gutsy]  PCM 'lfloat' plugin broken, please sync alsa-lib from debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132037
<ubotu> New bug: #132039 in firestarter (universe) "[gutsy]  /etc/network/if-up.d/50firestarter exited with return code 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132039
<ubotu> New bug: #132040 in Ubuntu "Error when trying to use Package Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132040
<ubotu> New bug: #132042 in Ubuntu "wireless stops working until reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132042
<ubotu> New bug: #132043 in aspell (main) "Dumping of russian dictionary yields bad characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132043
<ubotu> New bug: #132044 in vpnc (universe) "VPNC broken after gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132044
<ubotu> New bug: #132047 in firefox (main) "NO CTRL + T when you have a youtube video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132047
<ubotu> New bug: #132048 in gs-common (main) "ghostscript print problem with konqueror and kprint : Abnormal process termination" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132048
<ubotu> New bug: #132050 in Ubuntu "No sound from speakers on STAC92XX" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132050
<ubotu> New bug: #132052 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "app-install-data: wireshark appears twice (with root and without root)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132052
<ubotu> New bug: #132053 in firefox (main) "Typing in text form in Firefox becomes very slow in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132053
<ubotu> New bug: #132054 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "can't create new keyring" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132054
<ccooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/132040 refers to "Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4". That's not an official version, is it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132040 in Ubuntu "Error when trying to use Package Manager" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #132055 in update-manager (main) "upgrade-manager abort ubuntu 7.04 upgrade, because it can't install python-roman_0.4-3build2_all.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132055
<ubotu> New bug: #132056 in cupsys (main) "PDF files from OpenOffice.org cannot be printed any more" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132056
<ubotu> New bug: #132057 in librmagick-ruby (universe) "Please build with ttf support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132057
<ubotu> New bug: #132059 in drbd8 (universe) "drbd.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_hmac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132059
<ubotu> New bug: #132060 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "[feisty]  network-manager-openvpn doesn't work when using x509 and private key file has password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132060
<ubotu> New bug: #132061 in grub (main) "Grub SUSE-Style" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132061
<ubotu> New bug: #132062 in Ubuntu "Keyboard layout TAB in preferences lists countries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132062
<ubotu> New bug: #132063 in Ubuntu "qt3-assistant obese because of qt3-doc dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132063
<ubotu> New bug: #132065 in Ubuntu "screen stops refreshing after rotate when running compiz fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132065
<ubotu> New bug: #132066 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "keyring does not remember password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132066
<ubotu> New bug: #132067 in apturl (universe) "Unlisted Dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132067
<ubotu> New bug: #132068 in apturl (universe) "Missing Error Message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132068
<ubotu> New bug: #132070 in apturl (universe) "apt+http format does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132070
<ubotu> New bug: #132071 in apturl (universe) "Missing Conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132071
<ubotu> New bug: #132072 in apturl (universe) "Feature Request: Adept support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132072
<ubotu> New bug: #132073 in apturl (universe) "Feature Request: Opera Support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132073
<ubotu> New bug: #132074 in apturl (universe) "Feature Request: Konqueror support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132074
<ubotu> New bug: #132075 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice applications crash when try to start they" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132075
<linuxbo1> hi !
<linuxbo1> what is boot args for stopping gdm to be launched ?
<linuxbo1> I am trying tribe 4 to report a bug with ati X700... and I need to test another xorg.conf
<ubotu> New bug: #131349 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 when attempting to connect to VPN" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131349
<ubotu> New bug: #132077 in samba (main) "[gutsy]  invoking smbpasswd with insufficient permissions dumps core" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132077
<ubotu> New bug: #125262 in gdesklets "Plotter and utils.error.UserError (dup-of: 71085)" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125262
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-04
<crimsun> Camden: the first two URLs in the topic are most relevant
<crimsun> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<Camden> what exactly is an "ubuntu bug"?
<Camden> wouldn't the bug be in some project
<Camden> ?
<crimsun> Ubuntu bugs are ones in Ubuntu releases and the current development version
<crimsun> yes, some bugs are also in the upstream project's version(s)
<Camden> what's an example of a bug, that's NOT in the upstream project?
<crimsun> many times, bug triaging in Ubuntu requires coordinating supplying relevant information to upstream developers so they can fix the bugs
<crimsun> Camden: well, one off the top of my head is bug 192888.
<Camden> ok, so that's not exactly "fixing"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<crimsun> Camden: sure, it can be fixing if you directly contribute to the fix
<Camden> so that is a bug in libflashsupport right?
<crimsun> Camden: no, it's a multifaceted bug
<crimsun> Camden: it has, as its culprits, flashplugin-nonfree, libflashsupport, alsa-plugins, and alsa-lib
<Camden> meaning... we're not sure where to change the code?
<Camden> which project?
<crimsun> no, we already know what's broken and how to fix it
<Camden> it requires changes in multiple projects?
<crimsun> there are "broken" parts in all four of those source packages
<crimsun> yes
<Camden> and all 4 need to be fixed in order to fix this "ubuntu bug"?
<Camden> and it's possible for ubuntu to fix code in other projects, independently of those upstream projects
<crimsun> correct
<Camden> and just leave it as an option for them
<crimsun> on both
<Camden> to include the change
<crimsun> best practice recommends that we work with upstream projects to get vetted fixes
<crimsun> that way everyone, including other Linux distributors, benefit
<crimsun> (and of course users of other Linux distributors)
<Camden> so it's case by case decision whether to wait on the upstream or not?
<Camden> and if ubuntu does not wait, doesn't that make it a fork?
<Camden> i guess forks are normal
<crimsun> Camden: it can be a case-by-case, yes, but generally you want to work closely with upstream
<crimsun> Camden: and no, forks aren't made just because one distro contains a fix whereas upstream doesn't
<Camden> i have heard of the concept of branches and trunks... i guess this is where it comes in?
<crimsun> (or further, because one distro contains a fix that another doesn't)
<Camden> so it's more a "branch" than a "fork"
<Camden> ?
<crimsun> that's a convenient way of thinking of development, generally, but it's not necessarily the case with fixing bugs
<Camden> ok but there is a different source control "branch" for libflashsupport that belongs to ubuntu
<Camden> right?
<crimsun> yes, there is a "source package"
<Camden> different than what belongs to the libflashsupport project?
<Camden> and there are presumably ways to compare them?
<crimsun> correct
<crimsun> yes
<Camden> so this is what contributed to the openssl problem?
<Camden> debian had a different package than openssl
<crimsun> a non-native Ubuntu source package contains the original upstream source and, separately, any modifications Ubuntu has made
<crimsun> Camden: it is not the cause, but it certainly made it more complicated
<Camden> what are "native" ubuntu packages
<Camden> i guess i think of ubuntu as a collection of upstream packages
<crimsun> upstream packages are called non-native
<crimsun> ones that are native are developed solely in Ubuntu
<Camden> right , but i guess i thought that is all there is
<crimsun> for instance, upstart
<Camden> ok
<crimsun> it happens to be that upstart is an upstream project that is developed in Ubuntu but grew an external audience
<Camden> is there some mechanism to "reserve" a bug to make sure no one else works on it?
<crimsun> you can assign a bug to your Launchpad user and mark the Status accordingly
<Camden> ah, ok
<Camden> that makes sense
<Camden> and any user can do that?
<crimsun> not any user
<Camden> which users?
<crimsun> any user can assign a bug to him-/herself, but only members with privileges can alter the Status and/or Importance
<crimsun> generally, members of ubuntu-bugcontrol have those privileges
<crimsun> you'll want to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs, as I mentioned prior
<Camden> ok
<Camden> is there a way to locate bugs that don't involve a big learning curve to grok all the dependencies?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> there are ones tagged "bitesize"
<Camden> cool
<Camden> sounds like something to try
<Camden> definitely would want to have the experience of coding something that made it into a distro
<Camden> even if i don't take it further than that
<Camden> but of course... could be it would lead to something
<crimsun> yep
<Camden> i saw an interesting article about the advantage of working on OS
<Camden> say, you are job hunting and you've only worked in proprietery stuff
<Camden> all you have is your word
<Camden> you can say "i was the main developer for microsoft excel"
<Camden> and you may not be able to prove it
<Camden> but if you work in OS, you can just point to all your work
<Camden> anyway whatever
<Camden> i'll check those links
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> I hate 'pleae add data' questions
<lifeless> particularly when the bug report *has enough information already* and the folk trying to help out don't have enough.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: help educate the triagers :)
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> _how_
<lifeless> bug 44678 for instance is the most recent case
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44678 in language-pack-en "language pack replaces clauses are crufty" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44678
<greg-g> yeah, the first should have checked themselves while the second was just autopilot :)
<lifeless> :)
<greg-g> if anyone has any suggestions on how to help educate the triagers it might help
<greg-g> like a "rate this request for information" button ;)
<lifeless> so the first one I meant to reply to, but was on sprint
<lifeless> and things get real lossy on sprint
<greg-g> yeah
<lifeless> or  I would have mailed back a clear statement to them
<lifeless> I just got reminded on the second occurence
<lifeless> I think basically its a matter of them remembering that they are not machines; they need to look and think all the time
<Hobbsee> lifeless: ah yes, that sort of thing is often a problem.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: somewhere along the line, triaging changed from "lets try to reproduce this bug, and then deal with it" to "lets ask the reporter if they can reproduce, as it's probably a wihle ago, and then deal with it"
 * greg-g nods
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I think there is a fair concern that bugs are fixed and we have stale reports
<lifeless> but auto-pinging is something for a cron script
<lifeless> having a huge bug database is only _wrong_ if we don't have that many bugs
<Hobbsee> i wonder abuot an auto-cron script.
<greg-g> for the incomplete/no response ones?
<lifeless> API's will be here soon
<lifeless> you can do that then :P
<Hobbsee> for ones that havent been responded to in a while.
<greg-g> right
<Rocket2DMn> ive actually been working on these ancient incomplete bugs
<Rocket2DMn> been closing many of them
<Hobbsee> OTOH, i think there would be merit in saying "okay, a person in $team_of_people_who_are_known_to_have_a_clue, can set their own bugs to triaged"
<Hobbsee> and keeping on bumping the rest through the cron job.
<greg-g> Hobbsee: people who have a clue can set their own as triaged now right?  As in, there is no technological barrier in LP, just an accepted habit.
<greg-g> (or maybe I just never tried myself and thus not seen that I can't set my own bugs as triaged)
<Hobbsee> greg-g: correct.
<lifeless> Rocket2DMn: well, if you closed the bug I referenced above - it wasn't incomplete
<Rocket2DMn> lifeless, i got the email update, thanks
<Rocket2DMn> basically just cleaning out shop, and you hadnt responded to the other triager's request to confirm that it still existed.  Basically assumed you had abandoned the bug
<lifeless> its not your fault, but there is a bit of an ostrich problem with closing bug reports simply because they are old - it may just mean the bug is old, and there may well be enough data to reproduce already *even if the user is no longer interested*
<lifeless> Rocket2DMn: the other triager was lazy/ignorant/something - all the information needed to check was in the report already
<Rocket2DMn> fair enough
<lifeless> I *try* to file complete bugs - I file far too many to be retesting them myself everytime Ubuntu releases and they 'might' be fixed.
<Rocket2DMn> yeah i understand
<pwnguin> i only file bugs i care about
<pwnguin> if i dont care enough to retest, it probably merits a "low" status anyways
<lifeless> pwnguin: I do care about the bugs; its volume. Remember - all software sucks, its just that some sucks less than others.
<persia> Well, some for some software, we don't know how much it sucks, which makes it harder to fix
<persia> s/some/and/1
<seb128> james_w: don't mark a task invalid to open a new one, change the product directly rather
<seb128> james_w: in the gnome-control-center case it means the gnome-control-center subscribers will still get the comments on the bug
<james_w> seb128: sorry
<seb128> james_w: no need to be sorry, just to know for the next time ;-)
<james_w> heh :-)
<seb128> that could somewhat be considered as a launchpad bug
<seb128> though you might still be interested to get comments in such cases
<persia> I suspect it's one of the side effects of bug 225585 or something related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225585 in launchpad "Ability to individually unsubscribe from bugs your team is subscribed to" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225585
<seb128> persia: the issue is to know if invalidating a task means you don't want to get new comments about it
<seb128> in the case where you close the bug because the submitter didn't reply questions or provide enough details you might want to receive new comments
<persia> seb128: Right.  In siretart's recent mail about LP features for LP 3.0, the set of subscription issues was called "/IgnoreSubscriptionsRevenge".  There's a few related use cases that aren't ideal now.
<seb128> but in the same where the bug has just nothing to do there that's different
<seb128> what is lacking now in my opinion is the ability to delete as task
<persia> Right.  I think "Invalid" often means one should still be subscribed, but currently there's no means to unsubscribe implicit subscribers (either individually or as a team), which causes some of the issues with larger task lists.
<persia> Task deletion sounds like a possible solution.  Hmmm..
<seb128> 225585 would be fixed if you could delete the task, which would unsubscribe the corresponding subscribers
<persia> seb128: Yep.  There are a few solutions.
<Syntux> Good day
<Syntux> What should we do in bugs that's marked as Triaged but someone uploaded a patch or it was discussed and found as upstream bug ?
<persia> Syntux: Nothing?
<persia> Well, you could check the status of the patch or upstream bug, and see if it has been applied to Ubuntu.
<persia> You might also try to integrate the upstream fix or patch into Ubuntu.
<Syntux> hmm
<Syntux> I see
<persia> Syntux: Essentially bugs in that state are ready for someone (upstream or developer) to do something with them to apply the fix.  There's usually not much more to triage.
<Syntux> persia, shouldn't we change it into confirmed when someone uploads a patch ?
<persia> Syntux: Not if it's already "Triaged".
<persia> As I understand it (and there are other views), "Confirmed" means essentially "This is really a bug", and "Triaged" means "This bug is understood and needs a solution prepared".
<Syntux> that's exactly what I'm saying,  a triaged bug with a prepared solution should have different status
<Syntux> there should be a way to distinguish between triaged bugs (bugs that is understood and needs a prepared solution) and triaged bugs that someone submitted that prepared solution
<Syntux> I'm missing something here?
<persia> Syntux: You and I have different definitions of "prepared solution".
<Syntux> persia, it's not about us my friend :-) can you help me in understanding bugs team definition or prepared solution ?
<persia> For me, a prepared solution is one of 1) A developer has a fix locally and uploads it (which sets the bug to "Fix Released" when completed, 2) Upstream has integrated a solution (which sets the upstream task to "Fix Released" and adds the bugs to the list of those "Fixed Elsewhere", or 3) Someone attaches a debdiff integrating the solution (in which case the sponsors queue should be subscribed)
<persia> Well, since "prepared solution" was my language for my personal view of the definitions of the status values, it is about us :)
<persia> For an official definition, read the wiki pages linked in the /topic
<persia> Anyway, I don't think bugs should go from "Triaged" to "Confirmed" unless there is some new doubt cast upon the understanding of the bug (which is the opposite of that implied by a patch or an upstream fix)
<Syntux> maybe should go from Triaged to In Progress.
<persia> No.  "In Progress" should only be set when someone is assigned and actually working on it.
<persia> Leaving it alone is probably best: there are lots of other bugs.
<Syntux> if someone submitted a patch it means s/he should be assigned
<Syntux> it's not about a single bug, the thing is I'm hunting for small bugs so I can work on them but many of these bugs status should be changed to tell that someone has already submitted a patch
<afflux> morning
<afflux> Syntux: why should someone be assigned to a bug *after* submitting a patch?
<persia> Syntux: No.  When someone is assigned, nobody else should work on it.  If someone submits a patch it is usually because they can't get any further towards fixing it themselves, and the bug now needs someone else to take over.
<Syntux> afflux, I'm not proposing I'm asking what should the bug status be if someone submitted a patch.
<persia> Syntux: "Confirmed" or "Triaged", depending.
<afflux> ah, maybe I got you wrong. persia is right, triaged is correct in most cases.
<pwnguin> is there a "how to forward bugs to debian" wiki page?
<afflux> pwnguin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ReportingToDebian and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Debian/Usertagging may be what you want
<pwnguin> thanks
<pwnguin> hmm. reportbug doesn't seem able to connect to bugs.debian.org via SMTP
<qense> hello
<nhandler> Hi qense
<bddebian> Boo
<mcas> hiho
<mcas> can sameone please look at bug 254673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254673 in adept "Unclear fault message when apt is locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254673
<mcas> i am not sure if this is invalid or wishlist
<techno_freak> mcas, looks more like an UI issue
<mcas> UI?
<techno_freak> err.. sorry
<bdmurray> mcas: Why might it be Invalid?
<techno_freak> it is not invalid, imho, as it makes sense
<mcas> ok
<mcas> do you have the rights to mark it as wishlist?
<mcas> and confirmed
<techno_freak> mcas, you can confirm it if yourself :)
<bdmurray> It'd also be useful to tag it as string-fix as this is a simple dialog fix
<techno_freak> s/if//
<mcas> yes i can confirm this but i cannot change the importance
<mcas> ok thanks bdmurray i will tag it
<mcas> done
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mcas> bdmurray: was it wrong to confirm the bug about the adept message?
<bdmurray> mcas: checking if it still existed in intrepid would have been ideal
<mcas> ah ok thanks bdmurray
<cisco_> hi!
<nhandler> Hi cisco_
<cisco_> I'm member and manager of PuertoRicoTeam, and we want to join on the next bugjam day
<james_w> cisco_: hey! the one this weekend?
<cisco_> yes
<cisco_> should we do something?
<cisco_> you know
<cisco_> like
<cisco_> subscribe the team or something like that?
<james_w> there's a wiki page you can put your team on, I don't know if there are any other requirements.
<ogra> fix bugs probably ?
<ogra> :)
<cisco_> yep
<cisco_> I already red that,,, but should we subscribe the Team>
<cisco_> ?
<cisco_> for appear in the wiki...
<james_w> cisco_: you've seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam ?
<james_w> you can put your team on the list there
<cisco_> ok...I just wanted to be sure...
<cisco_> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-05
<emma> I'm really excited about the GBJ!
<emma> Our virtual loco is offering a prize to the member of our team that accomplishes the most :)
<bdmurray> emma: wow, that's neat
<emma> I think so!
<emma> That's the nice thing about tracking individuals work. It lets us see who on our team will do the most.
<emma> It makes it a friendly competition which hopefully will motivate people.
<greg-g> emma: it worked for michigan when 5-a-day came out, one guy was trying to keep up with me :)
<emma> That's awesome greg.
<greg-g> yeah, and we'll use it for the GBJ, of course
<bdmurray> What will be used to measure accomplishment?
<emma> bdmurray: the auto-reporting thing.
<bdmurray> hmmm
<emma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/club-ubuntu
<emma> Our Virtual Loco is right here on Freenode in ##club-ubuntu and we are going to give $100 dollars to the member of our team who does the most.
<nhandler> How are you going to decide who "did the most"? Are you going to base it on the number of bugs the person touches?
<emma> Yes presumably that auto-reporting functionality of the 5-a-day thing can make it objective?
<bdmurray> emma: its dependent on the honesty of the user, there is no verification done
<nhandler> Well, what if you have some people on your team patching bugs, and others just triaging them? A patch takes more time and effort to prepare. As a result, they won't be able to touch as many packages as someone who is only triaging
<emma> We are going to focus on triaging. You see we have quite a good resource of ubuntu users, and this might be an experience that gets more of them involved with the community.
<emma> ##club-ubuntu is a socializing community of ubuntu users. But it's such a vibrant group and fairly large, so why not try to harness it for something good. And maybe some of the people who get started in the Bug Jam will learn how to do more complicated things with bugs?
<jjesse> should probablly head to bed
<jjesse> gotta get up in a copule of hours and feed the kid... talk to you all tomorrow
<lifeless> bdmurray: http://infovore.org/archives/2008/02/06/demonstrating-snap/ - I'm thinking bug triage
<sbeattie> lifeless: indeed. I was thinking of a vaguely similar interaction for bdmurray's bugs with no packages page: provide the description and a form box that lets you enter the package right there, which would make walking through the list much less painful.
<persia> Having a wnpp package to help trim that would help.
<philwyett> Anybody seen or addressing the virtualbox-ose-modules issue in the updates repo?
<techno_freak> it appeared for me this morning
<techno_freak> "package virtualbox-ose-modules is not going to be installed"
<Hobbsee> philwyett: there's a particular guy who usually uploads that.
<philwyett> Yes wants 2.6.24-20 kernel
<Hobbsee> blueyed, iirc.
<Hobbsee> poke him.
<persia> Hobbsee: It's not the modules: they appeared on schedule, it's that the modules are in -updates ahead of the kernel (apparently)
<Hobbsee> ah
<philwyett> Yes
<persia> Hrmm.  Looks like a schedule issue: the -20 kernel is available in -proposed, but not in -updates.  More generally, perhaps it indicates a need for testing each update when it is moved to -updates.
<philwyett> Maybe something to look at.
<philwyett> I can cheat and install the right modules pack and install the meta later.
<philwyett> Not ideal but has to e done. :-)
<philwyett> s/e/be
<persia> Or pull the kernel from -proposed.  Still, it seems to be a procedural issue: someone was testing the proposed update against -proposed, but didn't confirm it worked against -updates when it was going to -updates.
<persia> As it was prepared to be testing along with -20.37 of the kernel, and testing instructions would have indicated a need to test with the -proposed kernel, it just didn't block later.
<philwyett> persia: I've seen the the LP chatter for that -20 kernel and will give installing it a miss for now. :-)
<persia> Isn't -20.38 better than -20.37?
<philwyett> Not sure the LP thread was long.
<philwyett> I will pull it on a test box.
<persia> Anyway, the issue isn't the specific kernel, it's finding the appropriate way to ensure that updates that depend on other updates aren't promoted in advance of their dependencies.
<philwyett> Indeed
<johnny_bits> hi all, this channel is for ppl picking up bugs?
<Hobbsee> persia: that keeps happening, yes.  i think steve wanted to do something about it, but i'm not sure what ended up happening.
<philwyett> It should be fairy straightforward to create an updates validation process. Someone really needs to work with who is doing it now and map the current process and work with them to improve it.
<persia> !SRU
<persia> Bah.  I like bots.
<philwyett> :-)
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates has the procedure.  At issue is that there isn't a facility to map dependencies anywhere.
<persia> When the archive admins copy the packages from -proposed to -updates at the end, they do so based on reports of successful testing.  Given that they are already busy, and non-automated mechanism for this copy would break things.
<persia> s/and/any/
<sbeattie> right, there just needs to be a step in the copy process that checks the dependencies.
<persia> sbeattie: Any ideas on how to check that without a local installation?  Presume that a local copy of the archive is available.
<sbeattie> persia: I was going to look at using/extending edos-debcheck to see if I could make it do that.
<persia> sbeattie: That sounds like an excellent plan :)
<sbeattie> persia: we also have the problem that we have stuff that exists in the release that's tightly bound to a specific version of another package, which will conflict when that other package gets an update.
<persia> sbeattie: Surely that should be represented in the declared dependencies, no?
<sbeattie> yes. It's "just" a matter of checking them, in a reverse depends kind of way (I think)
<persia> Heh.
<philwyett> I have drifted through the doc via the link provided by persia and ended up here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html and even that is well out of date.
<persia> That ought be accurate within a couple hours: it's automatically generated.
<sbeattie> philwyett: eh? That's autogenerated every hour.
<persia> philwyett: How is it out of date?
<philwyett> Generated: 08/05/08 06:10:07 UTC by sru-report
<persia> (also, should we be having this discussion on -quality?)
<persia> It's 06:43 right now.
<persia> So it's 33 minutes behind.
<philwyett> Sorry my bad.
<philwyett> Read it slightly backward
<persia> Yeah.  Having months in the middle makes more sense, but it's not that way by default in most locales :)
<philwyett> Yes :-)
<philwyett> For docs I do YYYYMMDD always have.
<sbeattie> anyway, I seem to be in short supply of round tuits, so if someone else would like to poke at edos-debcheck (or some other approach) before I get to it, I certainly wouldn't object.
<persia> sbeattie: I've some square ones if those would help.
<persia> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<persia> !ops could someone help onepointfive not join/part so frequently for a bit?
<ubottu> persia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<persia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<e-jat> persia, u wanna someone to join part
<e-jat> ?
<persia> e-jat: No, I want less of it.
<e-jat> owh
<ogra> and miss all the entertainment it offers ?
<ogra> :P
<e-jat> :p
<persia> See, it means either I have to flip here every 15 seconds, or miss who is actually present.
<e-jat> owh
 * Hobbsee glares
<Hobbsee> for some reason, the forwarding doesn't want to work.
<persia> Too bad.  The forwarding tends to also provide hints as to how to get back.
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<dholbach> hey bdmurray
<bdmurray> dholbach: heya, welcome back
<dholbach> thank :-)
<dholbach> s
<mcas> hi
<mcas> can someone please change bug 255019 to wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255019 in syslinux "Live CD menu gives no indication of which version of Ubuntu this is" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255019
<bdmurray_> I think it is determinable by a key press
<mcas> bdmurray_: but it would be better if you can see it directly or is it a big problem to change this
<afflux> bdmurray_, mcas: f1 shows it
<bdmurray_> mcas: I'm not certain how hard it is to change
<mcas> ok thanx afflux
<mcas> how should this bug handled now?
<bdmurray> you could bring it up in #ubuntu-installer
<mcas> ok
<mcas> thanks
<mvo> hey bdmurray! you pinged me earlier?
<bdmurray> mvo: yeah, I was looking at bug 221540 and thought it was interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221540 in update-manager "Not possible to upgrade if ubuntu.com off-line because of release notes file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221540
<sbeattie> bdmurray: another interesting refinement for your unlinked bugwatch page would be to find other bugs that refer to the same specific bug watch.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I think that functionality exists in the lp ui now
<bdmurray> If you add a link to a bug in a different bts that is already being watched there'll be a message saying that bug X is also watching it
<sbeattie> it does, but only when you go ahead and link the bug; e.g. 252686 only told me about 228460
<sbeattie> right
<bdmurray> is that insufficient?
<sbeattie> was just thinking it might tell you that the bug is probably a dupe more quickly.
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> bdmurray, nah, problems between keyboard and chair... I was looking for the dateconfirmed_filter under the wrong directory
<hggdh> :-(
<bdmurray> Okay, I hope I was clear enough
<hggdh> you were... you just happened to hit a brickwall this side
<scuzzola> am I correct in assuming there are no open bugs?
<pwnguin> buh?
<scuzzola> I found them
<scuzzola> (:
<mrooney> bdmurray, persia, james_w, et al: I am applying for Ubuntu membership so if you have anything nice to say, I would greatly appreciate it if you left any comments at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney today or tomorrow :)
<james_w> mrooney: is it time sensitive?
 * persia locks the wiki page
<james_w> you're not applying in this CC meeting right?
<mrooney> james_w: the meeting is Thursday, is that...too late?
<james_w> mrooney: no, I'm just busy at this minute, so I'll add something in an hour or so
<mrooney> james_w: oh yes that's perfectly fine! :) I was just worried that you meant it was too late to be adding info
<james_w> not at all
<mrooney> seb128: I would include you in my wiki testimonial request as well but I feel like you do so much work you probably don't even have any specific memory of the bugs we have worked in together :)
<seb128> mrooney: not specifically but I can look to my launchpad bugs box if required ;-)
<mrooney> seb128: okay well if you happen to find a minute or two later then, it would be greatly appreciated! (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney)
<seb128> alright
<mrooney> I think the second half of my triaging work is better, if you are looking by date :)
<mrooney> the first 6 months was a lot of learning!
<jthan> Evening. I have some questions about "getting involved"
<jthan> What exactly is involved in bug fixing? I know a little bit about programming, but don't know if that's even important.
<nhandler> jthan: This channel is more for bug triaging. You might have better luck in #ubuntu-motu for questions about fixing bugs
<jthan> nhandler: thanks.
<bdmurray> There is can be a difference between bug triaging and bug fixing
<bdmurray> jthan: which particular team are you interested in getting involved with?
<jthan> bdmurray: the bug squad. Joined on launchpad/the wiki.. But I use Ubuntu a lot I figure in my free time (which lately i have a lot of) i could help out somehow.
<bdmurray> Well, you've come to the right place then!
<jthan> bdmurray: oh. Well cool :-)
<bdmurray> Helping with bugs can involve a variety of things from assigning a bug to the right package, getting more details from the reporter, improving a bug report, recreating a bug and even fixing bugs.
<jthan> bdmurray: okay. Well put it this way. I'm 14, I have a busted up leg so I'm stuck at home most of the day. Where's a good place to start?
<bdmurray> jthan: something that interests is good I think.  Is there a particular application you use a lot or like?
<bdmurray> Alternatively there are lots of other entry points to working on bugs
<jthan> bdmurray: Well the most that I use is OpenOffice, Pidgin, Xchat, etc. General everyday programs.
<bdmurray> Lets just take OpenOffice.org as an example
<jthan> bdmurray: very well.
<bdmurray> You can find bugs about that application at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bugs
<bdmurray> A lot of these are already Triaged as indicated by the Triaged state
<jthan> bdmurray: right...
<bdmurray> However, in the filters bit on the right hand side there is a filter for New lets check those out
<jthan> bdmurray: so these 38 bugs are all new and haven't really even been checked out, up to this point.
<bdmurray> jthan: that is the idea yes
<jthan> bdmurray: I see.
<bdmurray> lets look at the one at the bottom of the list since it is the newest
<jthan> bdmurray: okay
<bdmurray> I'm having a hard time making sense of the steps but we are in luck as this seems to have a test document
<jthan> bdmurray: yeah the instructions aren't great.
<jthan> I can't open it now, unfortunately.
<bdmurray> okay, well I've opened the document and I'm not having an immediate problem with it
<jthan> bdmurray: Are you on Kubuntu? Looks like that's where it was noted to have problems.
<bdmurray> jthan: actually no, but I'd be surprised if it requires it
<bdmurray> from what I can make of step 3 I think I am supposed to do something
<jthan> bdmurray: It's hard to tell.
<bdmurray> yeah!
<bdmurray> I think I figured it out
<jthan> bdmurray: w00t! lol. Explain?
<bdmurray> 3. Select cells A5 to A3, starting with A5 and rename the range to something.  Then press enter 3 times which will move the selection box to a5 and openoffice will hang.
<jthan> Oh.
<bdmurray> So, I'll try it again just to be sure, then update the instructions and set the bug's status to confirmed
<jthan> bdmurray: so even by confirming that these bugs are indeed broken, is a help?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-06
<bdmurray> Yes, absolutely.  Especially in this case as we can provide more detailed instructions for the Ubuntu openoffice.org maintainer
<nhandler> Yes it is jthan. I personally won't patch bugs that have not been confirmed
<jthan> nhandler: I wouldn't either, could be a big waste of time
<jthan> bdmurray: so it's a start for me.
<jthan> nhandler: How do you patch a bug, anyhow?
<nhandler> jthan: I can't get you a link right now (FF is acting up). But they have many guides in the wiki. The #ubuntu-motu channel is also filled with people that can help you
<jthan> nhandler: okay. Thanks much.\
<bdmurray> jthan: So if you look at the bug now you'll see how I've updated it
<jthan> bdmurray: yeah. And I'm already registered with launchpad
<jthan> Well that's a start for me.
<bdmurray> Great!  If you have any questions feel free to ask.
<jthan> bdmurray: thanks. I appreciate the help. As I said toward the end of the month programming classes begin so I might try to get into that end of bug fixing (the actual fixing :-P)
<lifeless> bdmurray: did you see my link yesterday ?
<bdmurray> lifeless: I seem to recall skimming it very briefly
<lifeless> k, mission achieved then
<bdmurray> not a very big mission?
<lifeless> get you to see the link
<lifeless> not big at all :)
<patchcr> I am new to the BugSquad
<patchcr> I figured this would be the best place to start
<patchcr> anyone willing to chat pvt me to help me find a niche?
<LimCore> is it a good idea to install now pgp5 from interpid (to tets https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-imagick/+bug/203023)  and later just wait untill it is in hardy?  Im on production box, dont want to screw it up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203023 in php-imagick "PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613/imagick.so' - libWand.so.9" [High,Fix committed]
<bdmurray> patchcr: Is there a particular application or package that you like a lot or are interested in?  I think that is the best place to start.
<LimCore> * php5
<patchcr> Um,  I am particularly interested in working on audio packages but I'm not very familiar with the package structure.  I haven't done any formal bug hunting for Ubunutu
<jedijf> hey, we are trying to get setup for Global and the --update is failing with error 768 - any ideas?
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/255179  >> must be in Wishlist!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255179 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] hamster-applet" [Undecided,In progress]
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-python/+bug/255178 >> Must be in Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255178 in dbus-python "Please update python-dbus to the new version" [Undecided,New]
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasmoid-quickaccess/+bug/255183  >> Must be in Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255183 in plasmoid-quickaccess "Include plasmoid-quickaccess in main" [Undecided,New]
 * Hobbsee ponders a "this is a wishlist" thing when filing.
<anakron> ok
<charlie-tca> Need some advice here. I have a bug 153744 that I would like to have verified. Debian released an update on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153744 in xfce4-weather-plugin "Dropping connections for some requests through the proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153744
<charlie-tca> July 4, 2008 for tinyproxy. Can I request this be used to verify if the bug was fixed?
<anakron> Hey, i want to know how to Help with packaged that need to be sync
<persia> anakron: How do you mean?
<anakron> I wanna know how i can help in package that need to be sync
<anakron> cause every time that im looking for bugs i saw: Please sync ...[package]...from Debian...
<persia> There's usually not much that can be done with those.
<persia> For the most part, they are filed by developers who have already tested everything, and are just a request to the archive-admins to perform a sync.
<persia> If you really want to work on them, you might check to see if either the submitter or someone with a comment including "ACK" is a member of the ubuntu-dev group.
<persia> If they aren't, and neither of the sponsors groups are subscribed, you might review the Sync Request Process on the wiki, and chat with the submitter or commenters to see how the bug is progressing.
<persia> Typically, it's not a good idea to add more comments to these bugs unless you are a developer, but sometimes bugs of that format are submitted that aren't quite right.
<persia> More generally, if you want to work with those, I'd recommend working with the MOTU to learn how they work, and process some yourself: at this point you'd be in a better position to help others who might have filed such bugs (but be very careful not to annoy developers by providing help when they don't want or need it)
<anakron> ok thx, but i think that my skills are less than average jojo cause i dont know develop apps so i cant do much.
<anakron> i dont know how to develop apps so i cant do much.
<persia> anakron: In that case, I'll recommend ignoring the "Please sync..." bugs until you've learned more :)  There's plenty of other bugs about.
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/255128 >>> Must be in whislist!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255128 in ktorrent "[needs-packaging] ktorrent 3.1.2 debug version for kubuntu hardy  " [Undecided,New]
<anakron> :-) ok
<mrooney> persia: thanks :)
<persia> mrooney: No.  Thank you for EeeBotu and all your help with bugs.
<persia> Saying nice things is the only means I have to recompensate you for the effort.
<mrooney> Well you are quite welcome!
<anakron> persia!
<persia> anakron: ?
<anakron> who can work in bugs that says : please sponsor?
<persia> anakron: Can you give an example of such a bug?
<anakron> i know that are some groups that sponsor some packaged
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgweather/+bug/254832
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254832 in libgweather "Please sponsor libgweather 2.23.6 (main) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New]
<anakron> can be assigned to the group that is related to it?
<persia> Those represent requests for developers who can upload to review the work of developers who can not yet upload.  Nothing really to do from a triage perspective.
<anakron> ok
<persia> They very much shouldn't be assigned, as that will block anyone other from the assignee from reviewing the work.
<persia> (Well, a sponsor will assign themselves, but nobody else should assign those)
<anakron> ok
<dholbach> good morning
<anakron> good night in Chile
<anakron> :-)
<anakron> but its good to
<anakron> too
<dholbach> hey anakron! :)
<dholbach> my friends in Chile :-)
<dholbach> all set up for the Bug Jam? :)
<anakron> yeah
<dholbach> ROCK and ROLL :)
 * dholbach hugs anakron
<anakron> we are going to do it on saturday but the place could change to other city. We all be connected by #ubuntu-cl  channel
<anakron> there will work Pedro Villavicencio
<dholbach> so you
<dholbach> 're not sure about the place yet?
<dholbach> not in Santiago?
<anakron> the place is for people that is near to Santiago.
<anakron> The first city that was proposed was Talca, but it seems to be better that must be santiago
<dholbach> as soon as you've decided on the place, can you add the information to the wiki?
<dholbach> oh... you can do both, Talca AND Santiago :-)
<dholbach> two Bug Jams in Chile - WOW :-)
<anakron> it can be
<dholbach> I'm totally excited about all the jams in south and central america - there's just so much going on :)
<anakron> We have so many people that arrived to 5-a-day team in all the country, but im not pretty sure that we can do it in both cities or other cause i think that they should an experienced person that should guide if its necesary
<dholbach> right, that's of course preferrable
<anakron> i wanna do something here, in Concepción ( i study here, im from Puerto Montt) but i feel that we dont have a people to do it great. Im not talking about 20 or 30, we dont have more than 10 people who are really involved into bugs and its too late to set a place for it if we want to do it. So, if we want to work in Bug Jam its necessary to travel to Talca or Santiago.
<dholbach> if you study there, don't you think you could get a room at the university or school?
<dholbach> 10 people sounds great and shouldn't be a burden for the school/university
<dholbach> but if you stick to IRC that's fine too :)
<anakron> But ill try to convince Ubuntu-cl Leaders to do it in both cities
<anakron> Its too hard to get a room if you dont have any teacher that help you
<dholbach> OK
<dholbach> chuckf has worked on a presentation - I hope he's OK with sharing it - that might help presenters around the globe
<anakron> and im not studying anything that could be related to computers sciences
<anakron> so its more difficult
<anakron> That could be great!
<anakron> Sometimes its too difficult to explain some things that must be learned with hard work
<dholbach> I think an initial presentation that explains the concepts really helps people get started
<dholbach> but you're right: diving into bug reports and trying to make them more useful is something that requires people to actually do it and learn while they review those bugs
<anakron> yeah but can have a glossary
<dholbach> Awsoonn worked on screencast "how to assign source packages to bugs filed just against Ubuntu"
<dholbach> that could help too
 * Awsoonn perks up
<dholbach> it's amazing what good work people come up with lately :)
<dholbach> hey Awsoonn! :)
<Awsoonn> heyya~
<dholbach> Awsoonn: the screencast looks great - we can publish it on videos.ubuntu.com no problem
<Awsoonn> sweet
<Awsoonn> I have a friend that is an audiophile, he's gonna redo the sound for me he says
<dholbach> Awsoonn: I just thought I'd ask heno and bdmurray about their plans for a youtube channel (if they want a separate one or if we're going to stick it onto the ubuntudevelopers channel)
<dholbach> Awsoonn: oh great - do you think it'll make it in time for the GBJ?
<anakron> i was looking for something like that for weeks!
<Awsoonn> anakron: :) you have no idea how happy I am to hear that
<dholbach> anakron: I linked to two interviews of Brian - you could check them out in the meantime
<dholbach> both on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RunningBugJam (Material)
<dholbach> Awsoonn: it's done very well - I like it
<anakron> Sometimes you find the same information in some wikis, but it are not so good
<Awsoonn> sweet, I'll keep 'em comming then
<dholbach> ROCK! :)
<Awsoonn> anakron: I'm putting a lot of effort in the wiki now, so anything that you think is unclear, shout out
<anakron> ok
<anakron> hey, i got an error when i trying to update 5-a-day
<anakron> in hardy
<anakron> in intrepid i dont have any problem
<anakron> but i do the same that is in the wiki in both cases
<anakron> In Hardy appears and bzr error that Says that i dont have a bazzar branches.
<anakron> It was so strange
<dholbach> is it bug 192502?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192502 in bluetooth-alsa "bluetooth audio skips, cuts out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192502
<dholbach> errrr
<anakron> but in intrepid, i tried it (last friday i got update from 5-a-day) and works fine
<dholbach> bug 193502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193502 in five-a-day "5-a-day complains about bzr" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193502
<anakron> yeah
<anakron> i didnt find it to confirm it
<anakron> but its really solved
<dholbach> I'll dive into it later so the problem is solved for the GBJ
<anakron> Hey Daniel
<anakron> https://launchpad.net/~dholbach  Who is the person that appear in your shirt?
<anakron> XD its like Chuck Norris
<dholbach> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bud_Spencer (actor in silly beat-em-up movies in the 80s - we loved them as kids: http://www.auslandsjahr.eu/2007/08/16/bud-spencer-and-terence-hill-slaps/ )
<anakron> :O jaja ok
<qense> hello
<dholbach> hi Grantbow
<dholbach> Grantbow: maybe we can figure the 5-a-day bug out on IRC :)
<dholbach> it's a bit weird what's happening in your case
<nhandler> What is the bug Daniel?
<dholbach> hi nhandler - it's bug 193502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193502 in five-a-day "5-a-day complains about bzr" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193502
<dholbach> Grantbow: do you think you could  cd ~/.5-a-day-grantbow; bzr info  and paste the output here?
<nhandler> Ok, I haven't had that error before Daniel. And just as a heads up, with the dark human theme in Intrepid, it is hard to see the frame around the 5-a-day-applet that appears when you drag a url over it
<dholbach> nhandler: do you have an idea how we could fix this?
<dholbach> it'd be nice to have something that works well in hardy and intrepid
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we could iron those bugs out before the weekend so it'll work for everybody new during the Global Bug Jam
<nhandler> Do you think this might have to do with some people using LP edge and other people using the normal LP?
<dholbach> it should always be   bazaar.launchpad.net/~<lpid>/<lpproduct>/<branchname>
<dholbach> the weird thing is it never happened to me whatever other crazy bugs I ran into during working on 5-a-day
<nhandler> Well, some people were getting this error "bzrlib.errors.NotBranchError: Not a branch: "https://code.launchpad.net/"."
<dholbach> that should be taken care of in 0.46
<dholbach> bazaar.launchpad.net redirected them to code.launchpad.net for a non-existing branch
<dholbach> (that was when checking for the up-to-date-ness)
<nhandler> Ok. I don't have much experience with bzr. I was just looking through the various error messages and comments
<dholbach> no problem - the bug has become a bit messy due to people following up with various (likely unrelated) problems with bzr over the releases
<dholbach> I hope we iron them all out now :)
<nhandler> I sent you a /msg a while ago, but is there any reason 5-a-day has not been added to the universe repository? I saw a needs-packaging bug for it. You added a few comments that made it look like the only reason it wasn't added to universe in hardy was because it was past FF.
<dholbach> yeah maybe we should get it into intrepid :)
<thekorn> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey thekorn!
<thekorn> are there still issue with bzr and 5-a-day?
<dholbach> seems like it
<thekorn> issues
<dholbach> and I don't know why
<thekorn> I thin kthere a many different issues in this bug
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> and they changed over time
<thekorn> one class is, where people did not run   bzr launchpad-login <username>
<dholbach> where is that required?
<dholbach> 5-a-day should be able to tell from ~/.5-a-day
<dholbach> although  bzr launchpad-login  is definitely more elegant
<thekorn> oh sorry I misread some comments
<dholbach> I never used that command
 * dholbach hugs super-thekorn
<dholbach> he knows everything about LP
<thekorn> bzr lp-login is not required because 5-a-day is using bzr+ssh:// explicitly
<dholbach> yeah, launchpad-login would be much nicer
<dholbach> thekorn: filed a bug for it
<dholbach> if nobody else does it, I'll do it after the Global Bug Jam
<thekorn> ok, I try to find out where all this "not a branch errors" come from
<thekorn> global bug jam is this weekend?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that's why I'd like to have that bzr bug ironed out :)
<dholbach> in the version 0.46 (not released yet, but pushed) I catch the NoBranchError when checking the for the up-to-date-ness of the branch over http
<thekorn> question is: why are this errors so fdifferent and hard to reproduce
<dholbach> I'm sure that some of them were fixed in the meantime
<bddebian> Boo
<dholbach> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi dholbach
<patchcr> is anyone willing to help me get started on the bugsquad?
<patchcr> I just need some guidance and I hear there is a bugjam going on soon.
<techno_freak> patchcr, sure, hope you read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<patchcr> thanks techno_freak I'll look through that.  I'll come back here with questions.
<techno_freak> patchcr, sure, any time :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've reimplemented http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/yesterday/
<bdmurray> However, it is now really bugs 'since' yesterday
<pedro_> bdmurray: niice, the summary is new right? it looks great ;-)
<bdmurray> hmm, I think that was always there
<pedro_> bdmurray: could it be moved up instead?
<bdmurray> Oh you mean the numbers at the bottom not the bug title?
<bdmurray> Yeah, I should be able to do that
<pedro_> bdmurray: yes
<pedro_> bdmurray: great, thanks !
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, are you using py-lp-bugs for creating this 'bugs reported since yesterday' page?
<thekorn> I'm wondering about this last few bugs, they should not be there
<thekorn> because this are only newly added tasks
<tuxmaniac> is' nt there supposed to be a meeting here with respect to Global Bug jam?
 * tuxmaniac checks back with the date
 * techno_freak pokes dholbach 
<bdmurray> thekorn: yeah, I'm using the --dc feature of bughelper
<dholbach> hello everybody :)
<dholbach> who's here for the Global Bug Jam Preparation? :)
<tuxmaniac> !
<techno_freak> me
<dholbach> who else? :)
<tuxmaniac> tazz: is
<bdmurray> me ;)
<dholbach> pedro_, jcastro: around too? :)
<pedro_> yes yes yes
<dholbach> ROCK :)
<dholbach> let's have a quick round of introductions - who's here and where are you going to run your Bug Jam?
 * techno_freak from Indian Team, we are going to be active from Bangalore, Chennai and Mumbai
<dholbach> techno_freak: which location are you going to be at?
 * dholbach is from the Berlin team :)
 * tuxmaniac is from India and part of the ubuntu india LoCo. I am in the process of colecting a few people together in Chennai and doing a bug jam
<dholbach> nice
 * heno waves
 * snap-l is from the Michigan Team, representing the SE Michigan area.
<tuxmaniac> if no venue, I am hosting a few at my house. :-)
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: nice :)
 * tuxmaniac 's real world nick is Aanjhan. 
<tuxmaniac> thants it from me
<dholbach> bdmurray in the lair in Portland?
<dholbach> pedro_ in Chile? :)
<bdmurray> dholbach: that's right!
<dholbach> ROCK :)
<pedro_> dholbach: yes sr, we currently have 3 nodes one at Talca (south of Chile), Santiago (main city) and at Antofagasta (north)
<dholbach> so do we have final open questions regarding the organisation and going-ons?
<dholbach> pedro_: and in Concépcion?
 * dholbach might have got the name wrong :)
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: do we have some kind of a tracking to see where each team stands? say, ubuntu-in team's efforts
<tazz> <== gaurav chaturvedi, mumbai MH india
 * dholbach meant Concepción
<pedro_> dholbach: there's no one from there this time :-(
<dholbach> hi tazz
<dholbach> pedro_: anakron?
<tazz> dholbach
<pedro_> dholbach: no idea about him, haven't talked with him recently
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: I meant some kind of statistic generation?
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: it'd be great if you asked people to use 5-a-day with the team name set and a tag set
<dholbach> I added that informaton to the GlobalBugJam page
<dholbach> stats will be up at http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<tuxmaniac> ok nice!
<dholbach> and thanks to the work of nand we have http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/bugjam.png
<patchcr> i'm done reading through the triage page
<dholbach> pedro_: I talked to him this morning
<techno_freak> patchcr, good :)
<patchcr> I am looking at a bug 255386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255386 in firefox-3.0 "unable to save file through context menu, unable to use quicksearch bar with any entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255386
<pedro_> dholbach: nice!, I'll send him an email then ;-)
<techno_freak> patchcr, cool, feel free to ask us if you need any help :)
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: and i am still unclear how one can start working on thebugs. Just open up the bug list to people and start squashing?
<dholbach> chuckf has worked on a presentation - I hope he's OK with sharing it - that might help presenters around the globe
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: bdmurray is working on a bug list
<tuxmaniac> some might be first timers. So do you have any suggestions?
<tuxmaniac> aah great then
<patchcr> doesn't seem to be a lot of information there... I guess I'd like to watch a triage in real time to see
<dholbach> and Awsoonn worked on a screencast - I guess it'll be up in time
 * tuxmaniac just observerved that the MOTU science team packages have 288 open bugs. And will be interested in getting them triaged.
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: sounds good :)
<dholbach> do we have any other questions?
<techno_freak> patchcr, you can see other FF bugs and have a look at how triager has handled them, that might give you some idea :)
<patchcr> so look through the confirmed bugs on launchpad?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: it would be great to have the ubot3 bot around inthe loco channels as well
<techno_freak> patchcr, incomplete, as it would contain questions for more information ;)
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: I think it makes more sense for people to hang out here
<patchcr> oh, ok
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: hmm true.
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: as most people experts will hang out here as well
<dholbach> the organisation and andvertising of the event went alright?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: still a final blog left :-)
 * tuxmaniac has mailed the local linux users group mailing lists
<dholbach> great
<tuxmaniac> and the loco team
<techno_freak> we had good response to the prep sessions we had, hope we get atleast twice the numbers :)
<dholbach> be sure to take pictures and for extra points: try to take a few notes on what hurdles your new contributors faced
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: mail the FSUG Bangalore guys and tazz please do the same at ILUG Bom
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we can get those hurdles out of the way for the next Bug Jams
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, i will do to ILUGBom, am not in FSUG ;)
<dholbach> please mail me whatever you find
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> you guys ROCK :)
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: Subscribe
<tuxmaniac> :)
<dholbach> I'll definitely be around during the Berlin Jam (Saturday) and I'm sure we'll have a great time
<dholbach> any other open questions?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: thanks for a great initiative! Am sure it will be a big success and good fun
<dholbach> yeah, that's what I think - I was only partly involved in it - you've all done great work in pulling this off :)
<tuxmaniac> nothing from I side as of now
<techno_freak> :)
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> OK everybody... I'll keep you posted about the presentation, final bug lists, screencasts and whatever else
<dholbach> if you have further questions just mail bdmurray, pedro_ or me - we all want to make sure your Bug Jam is a success and good fun
<dholbach> thanks for being part of this :)
<techno_freak> thanks and wish you the same :) lets rock on!!
<pedro_> thanks you all guys ;-)
<dholbach> :-)
<tuxmaniac> thank you.
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you!
<bdmurray> Does anybody know what is up with the wiki?
<pedro_> bdmurray: Aug 06 11:02:50 <agy>	I have placed wiki.ubuntu.com in read-only mode. Maintenance should take approximately 90 minutes to complete. <- that was about an hour ago
<bdmurray> pedro_: cool, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<Grantbow> dholbach: ping
<Grantbow> my bzr info says: Standalone tree (format: pack-0.92) Location: branch root .
<Grantbow> oops, I think I missed him
<james_w> Grantbow: if you put that in the bug report he'll see it
<Grantbow> james_w: ok, thanks.  We've been playing tag on the bug for days and he asked me to ping him.  Is he at LinuxWorld?  maybe I'll see him there.
<james_w> I don't think he is
<Grantbow> ok.  The bug he and I have been working on is #193502
<james_w> let me have a look
<james_w> bug 193502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193502 in five-a-day "5-a-day complains about bzr" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193502
<tuxmaniac> 5-a-day --add-team doesnt work for me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/34829/ is the eror message. Is there something else I have to add in ~/ ?
<Grantbow> tuxmaniac: I'm not an expert, but I think you can edit ~/.5-a-day-team manually
<tuxmaniac> Grantbow: hmm thanks. But I was follwoing what the wiki page mentioned. So just create that file and say the team name should work like ~/.5-a-day right?
<james_w> Grantbow: it looks like your previous problems meant that you got a local branch, but not a remote one
<james_w> have you tried saving all of your bug numbers and removing your local branch and starting again?
<Grantbow> james_w: not yet, will do.
<james_w> Grantbow: if you save the files from ~/.5-a-day-<lpid> we can keep resurrect your data when it's working
<Grantbow> it's a directory with a single file in it: data.
<james_w> yeah, just copy the data file to somewhere else for a minute
<james_w> tuxmaniac: yeah, you should be able to create the file yourself, then it should work
<james_w> tuxmaniac: ~/.5-a-day-<lpid>/team
<tuxmaniac> james_w: ok
<thekorn> tuxmaniac, the problem seems to be that the ~/.5-a-day-<lpid> directory does not exist for you
<thekorn> I think this is a bug
<tuxmaniac> thekorn: yeah i figured that out :-) now --add-team works
<tuxmaniac> created it manually
<tuxmaniac> thekorn: but who created this directory?
<tuxmaniac> thekorn: I mean creates
<thekorn> tuxmaniac, it should becreated by 5-a-day on one of the first runs
<tuxmaniac> thekorn: hmm
<tuxmaniac> thekorn: I have not run it yet. Just getting things setup for GBJ :-)
<thekorn> but it is uncommon that a user at a first action adds a team
<thekorn> yes, exactly this directory is created when you run --add <bugnumber>
<thekorn> tuxmaniac, so it is a bug that it is not created when running --add-team
<tuxmaniac> true.
 * tuxmaniac rises one bug !!
<tuxmaniac> yaya!
<thekorn> tuxmaniac, I will point dholbach to this tomoroow
<tuxmaniac> 5 - 1 for today
<tuxmaniac> :-)
<thekorn> good job!
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, use 5-a-day applet ;)
<Grantbow> james_w: mine is working now.  With the correct ssh key it created the branch.  Thanks for your help :-)
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: somehow I was unsure how it works. So manual update is better for me :-)
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, there is a drop down in the applet where you can select the team
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: what do you have under ~/.5-a-day-<lpid> folder?
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, data
<squinky86> I had a new package request and wanted to know if all the data was correct before I had to log off for the day. It is bug #255406. What data is required for a new package request?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255406 in ubuntu "package request: lrzip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255406
<tuxmaniac> squinky86: use REVU for reviews. http://revu.tauware.de/
<tuxmaniac> squinky86: all NEW packages will go through REVU (one must get 2 Acks from MOTUs there) before it is uploaded into the repos
<squinky86> tuxmaniac: Thank you. Is this documented anywhere?
<tuxmaniac> squinky86: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<squinky86> Ah, just found it :). Thank you very much!
<techno_freak> which package should bug on user management should be on?
<Awsoonn> techno_freak: what bug#?
<techno_freak> Awsoonn, bug #255249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255249 in ubuntu "unable to add new users / new users not showing in log in window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255249
<Awsoonn> kde issue it seems, so I would put it under kdebase.
<Awsoonn> I don't know a lot about kde, so if there is a better package for it, I wouldn't mind being corrected. :)
<yuriy> techno_freak: kde-guidance for the user management utility
<yuriy> and add the tag kde-guidance-userconfig please
<bdmurray> they mention useradd not working either though right?
<yuriy> right, could be a different problem
<yuriy> but I don't know how kdm decides what users to display in the list. useradd creates a user without a password AFAIK (i.e. they can't log in) so maybe it checks for that
<techno_freak> yuriy, thanks
<yuriy> so they need to check if the user is actually getting added to /etc/passwd, and if they can su to them
<yuriy> or just type in the username at the console or kdm
<squinky86> I created a gpg key, uploaded the package to revu, but the package is not showing up in the "Your packages" section of revu.
<bdmurray> squinky86: that question is probably best answered in #ubuntu-motu
<squinky86> bdmurray: thanks
<Awsoonn> hello
<bdmurray> hi
<Awsoonn> got the new screencast ready
<Awsoonn> whenever daniel decides to upload it to videos.ubuntu.com
<thekorn> Awsoonn, wow this is cool, do you have an url to your screencast?
<Awsoonn> yea
<Awsoonn> http://sushi.homelinux.com/packages.avi  i thnk ^^
<thekorn> it returns a 404Error
<Awsoonn> http://sushi.homelinux.com/package.avi
<Awsoonn> hi
<aliciapg> hi
<james_w> Awsoonn: the video is rockin', nice work
<Awsoonn> thanks!
<thekorn> Awsoonn, good work!
<bdmurray> is there some new editmoin magic needed?
<james_w> bdmurray: the wiki uses lp openid for login now, would that have something to do with it?
<bdmurray> james_w: probably, I was hoping someone else had figured it out
<bdmurray> ah, it was just a new session cookie
<dupondje> Can somebody help me how to enable proposed ? cause I need to test a bugfix :s
<dupondje> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html says the newest kernel in -proposed is 2.6.24-20.38, but I enabled proposed but I don't get it installed
<persia> dupondje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<dupondje> persia: did that, but I don't get the newest -proposed version :s
<bdmurray> I'm showing it as being available
<bdmurray> Awsoonn: could your resort the bug lists with the highest bug numbers at the top for the Hug Day?
<mattik> Hello, how can I trace adept_installer in Kubuntu Intrepid. I haven't done tracing outputs in Ubuntu.
<mattik> it crashed me
<persia> mattik: Did you get an entry in /var/crash ?
<persia> dupondje: Have you updated your sources list since enabling proposed?
<persia> (or rather your apt cache: sorry for the confusion)
<mattik> persia: Hello. I don't have /var/crash. It closed silent
<mattik> I have /var/crash, but not entry there
<dupondje> persia: yes I did, but seems u need to install packages one by one, and its not upgrading them all with apt-get upgrade :)
<persia> dupondje: Right.  As the documentation suggests, run `sudo aptitude -t hardy-proposed`
<persia> mattik: Try enabling apport (from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed)
<mattik> persia: Thank you :)
<persia> Don't actually enable proposed (unless you have other reasons to do so), but enabling apport will get you the crash report, and you can use apport-retrace to get the stack trace.
<dupondje> finally updated the bug now :D
<mattik> persia: I tried. Icon waited some time in panel, but apport didn't start.
<persia> mattik: Did you cause a crash?
<mattik> persia: yes, crash comes when I try example in /var/crash but no with adept_installer
<mattik> I have reported this bug, but I don't have very much info about it
<Awsoonn> bdmurray: np
<persia> mattik: Interesting.  While your computer will now generate crash reports from which you can extract useful data, it seems your original problem has gone away.  Anyway, next time you get a crash, you should get a report, and you can run the retracer
<mattik> ok
<mattik> thank you
<Awsoonn> _cool_
<mattik> I wonder is it some code error, that it without warnings close program right, but wrong place
<bdmurray> Awsoonn: great thanks!  I belive people tend to work top to bottom so having the freshest ones at the top makes sense to me at least
<mattik> persia: Thank you :) I'm tired. I go to sleep now
<mattik> good night
<persia> mattik: Sleep well.  With luck, you'll either find your bug, or it will never bother you again.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-07
<Awsoonn> wiki borked?
<james_w> it's having a few upgrade related hiccups it seems
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/255385  >> Must be in wishlist!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255385 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] indonesian-fonts and scim-table-indonesian" [Undecided,New]
<anakron> HI everyone
<chuckf> I'm looking to create a bogus bug report on Launchpad for this weekend's bug jam. Is there a good package/project to associate this with so I don't upset any devs?
<RAOF> chuckf: staging.launchpad.net
<RAOF> chuckf: It's a playground instance of launchpad - you can do whatever you want to it, no one will care.
<chuckf> brilliant! thanks!
<mrooney> RAOF: thanks for that tip, I didn't know about staging either
<anakron> Someone Know an hour when Dholbach appears?
<RAOF> Somewhere between 2pm & 4pm GMT+10
<RAOF> Convert into local time as appropriate.
<anakron> :S
<anakron> ok
<anakron> mm here is Gmt -4
<camden> hey, i was in here the the other night and someone was telling me about launchpad
<camden> they said you can find "bite size" bugs there
<camden> as a way to get my feet wet
<camden> how do you search by that
<Pici> !bitesize
<ubottu> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<Pici> tada
<anakron> thanks for the Tip!
<camden> what's cherry pick
<camden> there's a tag called "cherry pick"
<camden> sorry... "cherry-pick"
<nhandler> camden: From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags: "A kernel bug that has a git commit SHA from the upstream kernel "
<AlmightyCthulhu> when can the fix for bug 251338 be included in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251338 in linux "Defective AMI BIOS on multiple Foxconn, MSI, and ASUS Intel LGA 775 motherboards breaks ACPI support" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251338
<mrooney> also don't forget about string-fix tag
<mrooney> that's even easier!
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's a very simple patch that has virtually no risks
<AlmightyCthulhu> and will fix millions of malfunctioning motherboards
<nhandler> camden: Bugs tagged with the desktop-file tag are also usually very easy to fix
<james_w> AlmightyCthulhu: this probably isn't the best channel to get that that sort of information
<mrooney> AlmightyCthulhu: I don't actually see a patch attached to that
<james_w> mrooney: it's in the linked bg
<mrooney> james_w: would QA be better do you think?
<AlmightyCthulhu> morooney: Patch is in Fedora Rawhide
<AlmightyCthulhu> and sent upstream
<james_w> -kernel
<AlmightyCthulhu> should be easy to pull and apply
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm beginning to side with Matthew Garrett over this, since Foxconn has been the only vendor that's stepped up to the plate
<AlmightyCthulhu> out of 4-5 vendors with multiple boards affected
<AlmightyCthulhu> the patch is a three liner that has no real potential to screw anything up
<james_w> AlmightyCthulhu: yes, you've said
<AlmightyCthulhu> I see it being more practical than asking every motherboard vendor that uses AMI BIOS to pull their head out and get some fresh air
<james_w> as I said, this isn't appropriate channel for dealing with this now
<camden> what is "mentoring offered" exactly?
<nhandler> camden: It means someone has offered to help get the bug patched
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm really starting to be amazed that anything manages to work at all, with "standards" like the PC has
 * AlmightyCthulhu vomits
<mrooney> haha
<james_w> hey mrooney
<james_w> I owe you one advocation, I can do it now
<camden> nhandler: please explain.. help in what way?
<james_w> mrooney: what's the page again please?
<camden> i guess i was thinking "mentor" means... they could do it themselves but they are willing to walk someone else through it instead to teach them
<james_w> camden: that's exactly it
<james_w> "walk them through it" might be a bit strong, but they are willing to give pointers and assist if they get stuck
<camden> ok
<nhandler> When I offer to mentor someone, I usually work with them through irc/email to help them get a patch prepared. But I don't do it for them.
<camden> another question... sometimes the bug is labeled "confirmed" but from the discussion, it seems like it's fixed already
<camden> what's up with that
<camden> ?
<camden> wrong status?
<nhandler> Do you have a link to the bug you are looking at?
<camden> nhandler: let me find it again...
<camden> nhandler: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/250213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250213 in exaile "Grammatical error in Exaile description" [Low,Confirmed]
<camden> * Fixed grammatical error in description (LP: #250213)
<camden> seems fixed ?
 * nhandler is looking
<nhandler> It was set to confirmed when u-u-s was subsribed
<nhandler> You should read through this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<james_w> mrooney: I found it and added my comments, good luck.
<james_w> mrooney: I think there are plans afoot to at least reduce the number of places a proxy must be configured, if not reduce it to one, so you may be one step closer to your dream in intrepid/intrepid+1
<mrooney> james_w: double thanks :)
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 251338 ...I attached Matthew Garrett's patch and credited it to him
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251338 in linux "Defective AMI BIOS on multiple Foxconn, MSI, and ASUS Intel LGA 775 motherboards breaks ACPI support" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251338
<AlmightyCthulhu> hoping this can expedite things?
<james_w> AlmightyCthulhu: again, this isn't the channel
<james_w> you have mentioned the report in the correct channel, so you should now wait until your request is considered
<AlmightyCthulhu> is there a lunch or something over there?
<mrooney> I don't even know what that means!
<james_w> not everyone is in the same timezone as you
<james_w> not everyone is watching IRC at all times
<james_w> please be patient
<mrooney> AlmightyCthulhu: it is Triaged, the best state you could hope for in an open bug, and has an Importance of High
<mrooney> so that is promising
<anakron> someone know why my 5-a-day applet dont show if it sent or no bugs anymore
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, I'm surprised nobody ever said anything before
<AlmightyCthulhu> there's only how many millions of these boards out there?
<james_w> anakron: does it if you mouse over the icon?
<mrooney> AlmightyCthulhu: boards?
<AlmightyCthulhu> it just blows the mind that so many people have the issue but nobody has reported it, not once
<mrooney> AlmightyCthulhu: are you sure it hasn't been? if not, it may not be as widespread as you think
<anakron> The last times the applet show a notification that says that a bug was successfulluy sent
<anakron> but now
<anakron> i cant know if it was send right or not
<nhandler> anakron: Try moving your mouse over the applet
<AlmightyCthulhu> mrooney: I think most people either learn to live with it, avoid that feature, or say "Linux sucks" and leave
<james_w> nhandler: do you see that too?
<AlmightyCthulhu> would be my guess anyway
<nhandler> Yeah james_w. I've had this issue since they changed the icon
<anakron> but it shows that it is sending the last applet
<AlmightyCthulhu> but the affected BIOS has been floating around for over a year on motherboards from 5 vendors
<anakron> but can still the same message all the day
<AlmightyCthulhu> I know the problem must be encountered regularly
<anakron> im now in 2.6.26-5 kernel
<anakron> and i can see it since 1 kernel ago
<AlmightyCthulhu> that would be like saying the engine knocks on all 2007 model cars, and nobody has complained
<AlmightyCthulhu> it makes no sense
<anakron> the notification message dont appear
<AlmightyCthulhu> has the no keyboard or mouse bug been fixed yet?
<anakron> Im waiting dholbach to report it to him, but he will log out so late for me
<anakron> another thing
<anakron> im using hardy repositories for five-a-day package
<anakron> Is there a intrepid version?
<nhandler> There is an intrepid version now anakron
<anakron> in which repos?
<nhandler> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/5-a-day/ubuntu intrepid main
<anakron> :O thanks a lot
<anakron> nhandler
<Awsoonn> bdmurray: ping
<anakron> in the five-a-day package the error still?
<anakron> im talking to him, but he is off
<Awsoonn> anakron: I tried to get someone started with 5-a-day a bit ago and failed hard, is there a blocker atm?
<Awsoonn> unreladed to the ping btw
<anakron> Sorry, English is not my Native Language so Im not so good understanding
<anakron> but
<anakron> Which was the fail?
<Awsoonn> oh? what's your native Language?
<anakron> Spanish
<anakron> IM Chilean
<Awsoonn> :p not gonna even try....
<anakron> but continue, i can keep a fast conversation
<Awsoonn> well I just couldn't get the bzr branch to publish
<Awsoonn> so I thought I had made some mistake
<anakron> mmm
<anakron> but you dont have a bzr branch in your computer
<anakron> but when you tried to do update-signature you get an error?
<Awsoonn> 5-a-day --add ### ### ### failed
<anakron> why you do in terminal?
<anakron> You can do it with LP
<anakron> is too easy to do
<Awsoonn> do tell
<anakron> ¿?
<Awsoonn> How do I use 5-a-day in LP?
<anakron> a ok
<anakron> If you want to upload you signature you must go to this url
<anakron> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<Awsoonn> did that
<anakron> there you can get a ssh key and must give it at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<anakron> ok
<anakron> you upload it?
<Awsoonn> yup
<Awsoonn> oh, if you're gonna tell me to use the applet, It didn't work btw
<anakron> mm
<anakron> xD
<anakron> dont worry
<anakron> can you update your signature?
<anakron> update-signature
<Awsoonn> I don't have her password or computer, so I don't know
<anakron> ok
<anakron> Hey nhandler!
<anakron> the problem was solved, 5-a-day applet for intrepid looks fine
<anakron> thanks
<Awsoonn> what issue did yau have?
<anakron> 5-a-day applet didnt show any notification
<anakron> if a package was send or not
<Awsoonn> I see
<mrooney> james_w: by the way, regarding bug 253068, when you said "launchpad_username = <lp-id>" are the braces literal, as in do I need them?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253068 in bzr "cannot use launchpad-login command without internet connection" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253068
<mrooney> I tried without them and it didn't work, and I don't have access to that machine now so I thought I'd ask
<james_w> mrooney: no, that was to imply variable substitution
<mrooney> james_w: okay, that's what I thought. I wonder what I did wrong
<mrooney> would it require a logout/login after changing the .conf?
<james_w> shouldn't do no
<james_w> if you are trying something like "bzr push" in an existing branch then it won't work, as it will have saved the old URL
<mrooney> right I did the commits after I changed the conf
<james_w> so, what's not working right?
<james_w> is it the username/email in "bzr log" that are the problem?
<mrooney> james_w: nope, that is "right", unless the username part should be my launchpad login
<james_w> no, they are separate
<mrooney> okay, that's what I thought
<mrooney> if you peek at https://code.launchpad.net/~michael/wxbanker/trunk, r37 is "correct" while the others are not
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> that's nothing to do with launchpad-login I don't think
<james_w> that takes the email address of the commit and finds the LP user with that email address in it's database, and then links them
<james_w> launchpad@rowk isn't one of your addresses, and so isn't linke
<mrooney> oh my, I might have to blush
<mrooney> I just saw that, too
<mrooney> maybe I just forgot the .com!
<james_w> if you want to connect them then "bzr whoami Mike Rooney <launchpad@rowk.com>" should make future revisions work
<mrooney> yeah that is what I used, I guess I just forgot the .com somehow, I'll check tomorow
<mrooney> *tomorrow
<mrooney> sorry for taking your time if that is all it was :)
<james_w> no problem
<mrooney> but maybe inadvertently I found something to improve upon in bzr with launchpad-login anyway :)
<anakron> Good night, evening, morning...good [ramdom ]
<anakron> nice talk with you guys! see you soon
<mrooney> bye anakron!
<Awsoonn> james_w: congrats on becoming a Universe Contributer!
<james_w> thanks Awsoonn
<anakron> Brian murray is on?
<sbeattie> bdmurray appears to be away.
<anakron> mmm yeah it seems
<anakron> i hope he will read the messages that i wrote
<anakron> bye
<Awsoonn> anyone with more wiki knowlage to confirm a bug? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<Awsoonn> I think I broke it
<Awsoonn> xD
<bdmurray> I confirm its broken
<Awsoonn> there you are~ :)
<Awsoonn> I don't remember why I was looking for you now though....
<Awsoonn> I think I will let you submit the bug report on that thig in any case, I can't really do anything about it, the old version apears borked now as well :/
<bdmurray> seriously? reverting doesn't help?
<anakron> Brian!
<anakron> did you read the message that i wrote?
<bdmurray> I'm not clear what interview you are referring too
<Awsoonn> seriously~
<Awsoonn> when reverting, it apears to regenerate the html and during that generation x-plodes. Maybe I'm totaly off though
<Awsoonn> err
<Awsoonn> you fixed it? I assume?
<bdmurray> Well, I commented it out.  I wouldn't call that fixing
<Awsoonn> ^^ dependso on who you work for I suppose
<bdmurray> I imagine the include syntax change with this revision of moinmoin
<Awsoonn> how can I set a wiki page to redirect to another page
<Awsoonn> got it, thanks
<dholbach> good morning
 * greg-g waves
<technofreak|hurt> dholbach, morning :)
<dholbach> hi greg-g, hi technofreak|hurt
<anakron> good [random]
<mattik> Hello, In intrepid I got this error in KDE starting: The file or folder /home/mattik/Desktop/ does not exist.
<tuxmaniac> I am unsure with respect to bug 95714 about its validity. I think most gnome applications grab focus on start up. So is gedit. Any comments would be welcomed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95714 in wxmaxima "wxmaxima app window steals focus on start" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95714
<tuxmaniac> and also this bug has been reported in feisty.
<mattik> Is this some error what is fixed kde 4.2 then?
<mattik> Or is kde 4.2 coming intrepid?
<mattik> tuxmaniac: maybe lunch
<tuxmaniac> nah. various time zone. One sleeping, one lunch, one just about to get up.. etc
<dholbach> Awsoonn: did you hear back from your audiophile friend about the screencast?
<dholbach> Awsoonn: if not, we can just take the one you did and upload it
<dholbach> (in time for GBJ)
<anakron> Hi all
<jwendell> After install intrepid, my keyboard is messed, some keys don't work, for instance: arrow keys, home, end, page up, page down
<jwendell> is that a known bug
<jwendell> (this is a question, question mark doesn't work)
<Pici> yes.
<jwendell> Pici, do you have the number
<Pici> jwendell: looking
<jwendell> thanks
<Pici> bug 255008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255008 in xorg-server "Up arrow key mapped to Print [screen]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255008
<ssam> is there any need to keep this open https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10/+bug/11871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 11871 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "Video doesn't change size when going to fullscreen using SDL video sink" [Low,Incomplete]
<ssam> it seems to only effect you if you set your totem to use SDL output
<ssam> which is not default, and there may be no reason for anyone to want to do that
<james_w> ssam: yes, if it's still a bug
<james_w> it doesn't really matter if it is default or not
<james_w> though being default would make it more important
<ssam> you can't even set it to SDL through the gui
<Awsoonn> dholbach: yea, its ready http://sushi.homelinux.com/package.avi
<pedro_> hey Awsoonn, good video ;-)
<Awsoonn> thanks ^_^
<Awsoonn> I hope it helps someone at least~
<techno_freak> Awsoonn, great, thanks for that :)
<pedro_> I'm sure it's going to help quite a lot
 * pedro_ is going to use it for the GBJ
<dholbach> Awsoonn: I need to run some errands, but I'll put it up on videos.u.c and youtube later on
<dholbach> Awsoonn: thanks a lot for that!
<dholbach> :)
<tuxmaniac> Awsoonn: nice one
<Awsoonn> it's super easy to do, so if there are any other topics you want covered, just stick them on the wiki.
<techno_freak> Awsoonn, linking upstream bugs ;)
<tuxmaniac> Awsoonn: may be how to create a video? ;-) will help a ot more peope to contribute?
<tuxmaniac> darn. all my "l"s are going for a toss today
<Awsoonn> tuxmaniac: I was thinking about doing that too.
<tuxmaniac> has anyone here used wxmaxima?
<snap-l> I've used maxima
<snap-l> wxmaxima looks cool.
<tuxmaniac> snap-l: where do you find the "curves" menu?
<snap-l> tuxmaniac: For plotting?
<snap-l> I'm a casual user of Maxima at best.
<tuxmaniac> I am triaging a bug 185742.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185742 in wxmaxima "Application crash on menu item selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185742
<tuxmaniac> snap-l: reported in gutsy. he mentions about "Curves" menu which I cant find at all. And all plot works and doesnt crash in hardy
<snap-l> You need more information
<snap-l> I'm using Feisty, and I'm not seeing any issues.
<quadrispro> bug #251666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251666 in cryptkeeper "cryptkeeper shouldn't depend on nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251666
<tuxmaniac> snap-l: ok thanks
<tuxmaniac> any idea why I get this error for 5-a-day "Bugs have been added, but not committed yet (already committed 46 minutes ago)." though I havent added that bug number before
<dholbach> Awsoonn: this one is REALLY good
<dholbach> good work!
<snap-l> tuxmaniac: You'll need to wait to commit again. You can force it if you need, but I'd wait until you're through your 5-a-day to force it.
<tuxmaniac> snap-l: aah ok. One more to go
<tuxmaniac> I will force it after that
<tuxmaniac> :)
<snap-l> Otheriwse the server has to cope with 5 requests rather than 2
<dholbach> Awsoonn, heno, jcastro: http://videos.ubuntu.com/qa
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> wanted to upload the .ogg
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> it's up now :)
<dholbach> Awsoonn: you could have told people about Bugs/FindRightPackage too :)
<dholbach> added it to that wiki page and to the RunningBugJam material section
<bdmurray> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> Should I just link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/BugLists from the main GBJ page?
<dholbach> bdmurray: sounds good
<dholbach> bdmurray: I linked the findrightpackage page from a couple of places and linked Awsoonn's video too
<dholbach> the Material section on RunningBugJam is growing and growing
<dholbach> I LIKE THAT
<krz22> Hi! I'd like to have some advice on bug reporting, please... There's a bug in 'viking' package in Hardy (0.9.3-2build1) , that has been fixed in debian-testing version (0.9.4.20080614-1). Should I fill an official bug report on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/viking/+bugs ? (currently, there are no bugs there...)
<afflux> krz22: only if you think it's important enough to get this fixed in hardy. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<afflux> krz22: (0.9.4.20080614-1 is in intrepid)
<krz22> afflux: thanks! according to this policy -- no, it's not so important. thanks again.
<afflux> you're welcome
<dholbach> bdmurray: did you link the bug status graphs from a couple of pages?
 * bdmurray makes a list
<dholbach> added it to the knowledgebase
<dholbach> bdmurray: good: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=156 ? :-)
<bdmurray> dholbach: ;)
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: looks like the Bluetooth Test page needs a complete cleanup
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: slytherin might be in a much better position to update it than I am
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: looks like the last person to have edited is me :-) exactly a year back
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> ok... I'm going to call it a day now
<dholbach> I'll see you tomorrow!
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with apport. Its in response to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/229688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229688 in ubuntu "Segmentation Fault on inserting a blank disk" [Undecided,Invalid]
<chrisccoulson> hi rampageoberon. it was me who closed your bug report
<chrisccoulson> are you still having issues enabling Apport?
<rampageoberon> Hi chrisccoulson
<android6011> is there a bug report for boot hanging at ACPI: EC: GPE Storm Detected, Disabling EC GPE until the power button is pressed?
<rampageoberon> Well, I enabled it like you said, but i can't get it to do a report
<rampageoberon> chrisccoulson: the /etc/default/apport file now has enabled=1
<chrisccoulson> after it is enabled, could you have a look at the output of "cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern"
<chrisccoulson> it should look something like "|/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c"
<chrisccoulson> if it says "core", then apport is not catching the seg fault
<rampageoberon> chrisccoulson: yes thats correct
<rampageoberon> It doesn't say core
<chrisccoulson> does it match the pattern i quoted above?
<rampageoberon> Yes it does
<chrisccoulson> and you're definately sure that the application crashes with a segmentation fault? if it does, then Apport will catch that. you say you're running the application as a different user. This means that the crash report in /var/crash will belong to the other user, and your normal user probably won't be able to read it
<chrisccoulson> what does "ls -l /var/crash" say?
<rampageoberon> its empty
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> could you please describe in the bug report exactly the sequence of commands you use to run the application and cause it to crash
<chrisccoulson> then i can have a go at my end
<rampageoberon> ok, i use the user rampage (while logged in user is jilan)
<rampageoberon> su rampage <--- to change my user (I grant rampage privilages by "xhost +si:localuser:rampage")
<chrisccoulson> thanks. could you please add that to the bug report. i'll try to repeat your crash later tonight if i get a chance then
<rampageoberon> I then run linuxdcpp from the terminal (this segmentation fault happens even if I run vlc but only when a blanc disc is in the drive)
<chrisccoulson> you can also re-open the bug report by setting the status back to "New" again, by clicking on the current status and selecting "New" from the drop-down list
<rampageoberon> chrisccoulson: I emailed you with a paste of the commands (i'll paste them on the bug too as i just checked and that info has not been posted)
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<rampageoberon> Okay, I'll do so. Thank you very much for the help
<chrisccoulson> no problem!
<rampageoberon> Okay, i've added a paste of the terminal output to the initial bug report and set it as new again (this has the command sequence too)
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll take a look later
<rampageoberon> Okay
<mcas> hello
<chrisccoulson> hello mcas
<mcas> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> just looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/154482. grub-disk is a dummy package that depends on grub-rescue-pc in hardy. there appears to be no grub-rescue-pc packaged for gutsy, as reported in this report. does anyone know if that is actually intentional or a real bug? if it is a real bug, is it actually likely to be something that would be fixed for gutsy now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154482 in grub "grub-disk not upgradable due to missing dependency" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> afaict, it breaks upgrades from feisty to gutsy actually
<greg-g> why do I get the [NEW] "you have been subscribed to a new report" AFTER I get bug updates from Pedro triaging it??
<bdmurray> greg-g: because it is "NEW" to you
<bdmurray> greg-g: I think there is an lp bug about it
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah, but it isn't NEW to me anymore right?  I mean, I am subscribed to evince bugs yet, due to pedro's speed (I assume), I actually get the emails of his work on the bugs before I get the notification about the new bugs in the first place.
<greg-g> oh, I thought I wasn't clear, that is why I explained more, I think you understood me :)
<bdmurray> hmm, I've seen an e-mail with "NEW" in the subject later on the bug's lifecycle when I am subscribed to it
<greg-g> yeah, that's it.
<nellery> wow, 2 critical bugs in a day
<bdmurray> nellery: hmm?
<nellery> bdmurray, Bug 255833 and Bug 255819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255833 in slack "Please sync slack 0.15.2-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255819 in slack "prerm will rm -rf / when /etc/slack.conf is empty" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255819
<pheeror> the second bug is especially nice
<bdmurray> that's exciting
<Odd-rationale> hello! i'm trying to find out whether my 5-a-day is working properly. here's the output of "5-a-day --add ######": http://pastebin.com/m78de5777
<nellery> Odd-rationale, looks right
<Odd-rationale> nellery: thanks
<nellery> no problem :)
<bdmurray> Odd-rationale: Hi, I think you assigned a bug to debian-installer recently
<bdmurray> Odd-rationale: It was about the graphical installer though, from what I gathered, so I flipped it to ubiquity
<Odd-rationale> bdmurray: k, thanks. what # was that?
<bdmurray> Odd-rationale: looks like bug 255653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255653 in ubiquity "Hardy install on FS Lifebook S7020 fails - loops back to partitioner step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255653
<bdmurray> Its not obvious but there were a few give aways
<Odd-rationale> bdmurray: k thanks. (i'm having some horrible lag ATM...)
<Odd-rationale> just getting ready for the Bug Jam ;)
<nellery> Bingo!
<nellery> a day early :(
<LaserJock> you got one already?
<nellery> yup
<nellery> most common seem to be Binary and Intrepid
<Odd-rationale> does the GBJ begin 00:00:00 UTC ? ;)
<nellery> Odd-rationale, I think it's pretty much Aug 8-10 in all timezones
<Odd-rationale> are the 5-a-day stats live?
<Odd-rationale> or updated every so often?
<nellery> Odd-rationale, every so often
<nellery> but soon enough
<LaserJock> isn't it like hourly
<nellery> something like that
<Odd-rationale> i was wondering because. although i show up... my team doesn't
<Odd-rationale> i'll wait and see...
<nellery> Odd-rationale, doesn't look like it went through
<nellery> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~odd-rationale/5-a-day-data/main/annotate/7?file_id=data-20080807205648-yqi3cm9cqf7giln7-1
<nellery> you would see the tag there, next to the bug number
<nellery> if my memory is correct...
<Odd-rationale> the team tag you mean?
<LaserJock> perhaps the team isn't set up correctly in your 5-a-day?
<Odd-rationale> 5-a-day --add-team <team>
<Odd-rationale> i have a team file in ~/.5-a-day-odd-rationale/team
<Odd-rationale> it has the correct name of the team in there...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-08
<nellery> Odd-rationale, you can see that in your branch, there is only a data file (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~odd-rationale/5-a-day-data/main/files)
<nellery> while here, there is a team file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/5-a-day-data/main/files
<Odd-rationale> nellery: sorry. i went to eat dinner...
<nellery> no problem
<Odd-rationale> i'm using 5-a-day 0.47 and in --help, i dont see --add-team... hmmm
<nellery> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<nellery> that might help
<nellery> there's a section on teams
<Odd-rationale> that's what i was reading...
<Odd-rationale> maybe i could just upload my team file... do you know how to do that?
 * Odd-rationale is lazy to look it up... ;)
<m_newton> Hello, i wanna patch bugs
<m_newton> where do i start
<DanMulvey> m_newton: take a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<nellery> m_newton, this channel focuses more on the triaging of bugs.  #ubuntu-motu would be the best place to start
<m_newton> thanks
<hggdh> m_newton, nevertheless, for you to patch bugs you have to find them. This is, in this case, the ideal place
<chuckf> ls
<chuckf> oops
<chuckf> are there any bugsquad mailing list admins around?
<nellery> chuckf, doesn't look like it
<chuckf> oh well
<anakron> HI all
<nellery> hi anakron
<nellery> and... I've got to run :)
<anakron> :O
<anakron> ok
<anakron> bye
<bdmurray> chuckf: I'm one
<anakron> Hi Brian
<anakron> ill translate the interview with some help of ubuntu-bugsquad
<anakron> :-)
<bdmurray> That's great! I saw
<bdmurray> Are you doing the audio only or the video one?
<anakron> Video One?
<anakron> :O can be added some subtitles
<anakron> ....mmmm
<anakron> :-)
<anakron> the audio
<anakron> BUt im thinking to create a team that could transcribe and the translate it
<bdmurray> That'd be great!
<bdmurray> I'm off for dinner
<anakron> ok
<st33med> Hello. I wish to join and help out with the ubuntu-bug team.
<hggdh> hello st33med,  welcome
<hggdh> please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<st33med> kayd
<hggdh> this will give you an idea of what to do, and we are always here to help
<st33med> *kays
<st33med> Alright, thank you
<hggdh> you are welcome
<st33med> About the Duplicate message... How would I have "quick" access to that message.
<bdmurray> chuckf: in slide 4 more often than not it is "Help -> Report a Problem" vs Bug
<bdmurray> chuckf: It looks great though!  Thanks for writing it up
<chuckf> brian, thanks for the info
<chuckf> bdmurray, I just uploaded a new version with that correction in it
<emma> Hey guys.
<emma> I am trying to get the knack of bug triaging
<emma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151077 in ubuntu "Cant controle the speed of the mouse" [Undecided,New]
<emma> Would this be a bug that has to do with xorg?
<emma> Some times it is hard to tell if something is even really a bug.
<emma> I appreciate any heads up anyone can offer or any tips in general for how to triage well.
 * Hobbsee notes that bug is substantially lacking in information.
 * Hobbsee notes it's probably also pebkac.
<emma> What's pebkac?
<Hobbsee> google it.
<emma> I should probably talk to someone else.
<Odd-rationale> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<Hobbsee> also, i'd wonder if you need to restart X for the changes to take effect, which i'll bet this user hasn't.
<Odd-rationale> i'm guessing he is adjusting settings in gnome-mouse-properties...
<Odd-rationale> i don't know whether you need to restart X for that. but you might...
 * Hobbsee goes back to chairing the meeting.
<emma> I just picked this one some what randomly, what should be done with a bug report like this though? I don't think that pebkac is one of the options is it? :)
<Hobbsee> ask for more information?
<Odd-rationale> just give it you're best shot. leave it alone if you are totally blank...
<Odd-rationale> a problem that ancient... he probably won't check up on it... ;)
<Hobbsee> oh, wow, nice top search bar
 * Hobbsee would also consider making it a launchpad question
<emma> So you add a message to it that says we would like more information? Things like which version of Ubuntu and other such information?
<Odd-rationale> yes, you could do that.
<st33med> Hey, ho do you guys add those automated messages to incomplete or invalid bugs?
<st33med> *how
<Hobbsee> st33med: it's a greasemonkey script.  i've forgotten the name though
<st33med> emma, you would want to ask if he has also restarted X yet
<st33med> Ah
<Hobbsee> try googling launchpad autoreply greasemonkey script or something?
 * Hobbsee can't, due to the aforementioned meeting.
<emma> st33med: okay. I will do that, as well as recommending that he include more information like uname ?
<Hobbsee> how would uname be helpful?
<st33med> emma, you can also do that if you want.
<emma> Having done that, then does that qualify as having 'triaged' this bug?
<st33med> But..
<pwnguin> wrt to 151077, it's probably a dupe based on when it was filed
<pwnguin> i think thats about the same time that the WSJ guy complained about that
<Hobbsee> emma: no.  it's incomplete, as it requires more information from the reporter.
<st33med> Hobbsee, Google = Friend :D
<pwnguin> but ask for more info
<Hobbsee> st33med: indeed.
<emma> pwnguin: Thanks I'm here to try to learn how to do this well. I would like to be triaging.
<st33med> But, I am tired, therefore, I must pay my friend a visit some other time
<st33med> night
<pwnguin> so we need more info before we can even assign a package. which version of ubuntu (or kubuntu). whether they have gsynaptics installed, so on
<emma> So triaging this bug will depend upon hearing back from them?
<pwnguin> it should
<pwnguin> i get the feeling some people don't follow up
<emma> I think that's very very likely.
<Hobbsee> well, it's partly triaged.
<Hobbsee> and it'll autoclose, if you leave it at incomplete, and the guy doesn't respond.
<Hobbsee> as for fully triaging, not really, as someone else will have to go back and triage it again, if the guy does respond.
<emma> pwnguin: speaking as pretty much an ordinary user, I think the expectation is that once you report the bug at all you've done your thing and thats it.
<pwnguin> well, time to re-educate!
<hggdh> indeed
<pwnguin> personal service!
<pwnguin> the challenge i see isn't so much getting people to respond, but getting the person who asked for more info to make a decision =(
<pwnguin> im guilty of it myself on occasion
<emma> (Okay so keeping in mind that I just kind of grabbed this one at random so it's just an example) For the purposes of this GBJ, would sending him a message asking him for the relevant useful additional information, count as being triaged enough to add that to the 5-a-day thingy?
<hggdh> emma, no, not really (as counting in as triaged)
<hggdh> it is, nevertheless, a necessary step
<Hobbsee> for the purposes of 5-a-day, i'd say yes.
<Hobbsee> as to it being fully triaged, no.
<pwnguin> i'd always assumed 5-a-day was "if you touch a bug"
<Odd-rationale> eww. i don;t like touchin bugs....
<emma> No I know it must not be fully triaged. I think fully triaged sort of means, it is now a fully beautiful bug report such as one of you in here would have written in the first place, sitting in the correct package.
<emma> yes?
<Hobbsee> er, yes.  i think so
<hggdh> reproducible, undestandable, nice backtrace, etc, yes
<pwnguin> i didnt thing fully triaged was really something just anyone can do
<emma> But I (and a lot of us who are trying to learn for this Global Bug Jam) don't know a lot about this yet so I'm looking for a better idea of what we are to do.
<hggdh> s/undes/unders/
<pwnguin> triage includes an importance, which i find a bit silly.
<emma> pwnguin: so it sounds like it's a little bit subjective.
<pwnguin> well, i think so
<emma> Sending the guy a message that asks him for the right information will be a step in the right direction though.
<pwnguin> yse
<emma> We just do what we can do then.
<Odd-rationale> he should get emailed if you add a comment anyways...
<emma> Right that's what i meant by sending a message.
<pwnguin> ask for some info, click the "subscribe me" check box, and set the status to "incomplete" with a note that the status will change when the info is provided
<hggdh> unfortunately, it is always a bit subjective. A bug is triaged when all necessary data needed to understand the issue, reproduce it, etc is available
<hggdh> the crux is " all necessary data"
<emma> Yes.
<emma> So that could be hardly anything or a great deal.
<emma> Could you give me right now a comprehensive list of general information that everyone should include in every bug report?
<hggdh> darn it, lost my international keyboard... all hail ev-dev
<emma> The uname info? What else?
<hggdh> emma, it varies with the issue. A good approach is the wiki (hold on, I will get the link)
<emma> Thank you.
<pwnguin> emma: different packages have different needs =/
<pwnguin> x related ones require xorg logs and conf files
<pwnguin> kernel has its own list
<emma> Okay that makes sense.
<emma> I have an idea if it does not already exist.
<emma> Could one of you experts make a page that has the main (most common) packages, and then beneath each package the type of information that is required at minimum for that package?
<pwnguin> i think hggdh is looking for that
<emma> ahha okay. :)
<hggdh> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<hggdh> and
<emma> didn't know if that would already exist.
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<pwnguin> personally, i pick a few packages i care about and subscribe all their bugs
<hggdh> some packages have special requirements/requests
<pwnguin> im also not a very typical ubuntu-bugs person ;)
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: fwe are?
<hggdh> either way works -- I usually restrict myself to Evolution
<emma> I see, so sort of concentrating on a certain package .
<Hobbsee> or groups of them, yes
<emma> I hope you all don't mind my series of questions, I'm quite new and I'm trying to learn to help my friends too.
<pwnguin> my perception is that most people work on whatever, just because there's too many packages versus people
<hggdh> sometimes you have bad experiences with some maintainers (I had mine) -- but, instead of quitting, you can just leave the -- for you -- problematic packages (as I did)
<hggdh> at least I am still trying to help
<emma> cool.
<emma> yes that is good of you. I respect people who have a bad experience with some aspect of the community and never the less keep their spirit and try to do good things.
<Hobbsee> entirety of kde is a fun playground :)
<hggdh> sometimes, you had some, huh, not so nice exchanges with other people. This is also part of the game
<emma> Right Hobbsee?
<hggdh> and I agree with Hobbsee KDE is a nice playground right now
<pwnguin> heh. one of the neuros devs i know is upset with kde in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> emma: your dealings with the irc are entirely orthagonal to this, and as the irc team still has juristiction over this channel, we'd prefer for you to stay on topic.
<emma> Not familiar enough with KDE since I almost exclusively use Ubuntu so far.
<emma> Hobbsee: No idea what you are talking about.
<Hobbsee> emma: and FYI, don't try to bait me.  it won't work.
<pwnguin> this just got very wierd
<hggdh> Hobbsee, perhaps you were talking about me, not emma?
<emma> pwnguin: no kidding.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: nope
<Odd-rationale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252228 <-- funniest bug i heard in a long time!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252228 in ubuntu "Changing volume changes gnome theme (?)" [Undecided,New]
<techno_freak> :0
<emma> Odd-rationale: that doesn't even seem possible.
<Hobbsee> sure it is.
<Hobbsee> if you manage to crash gnome-session-thingo, it'll change your theme.
<hggdh> might have some trace in ~/.xsession-errors
<hggdh> renaming a log file is always a dangerous action
<Odd-rationale> doesn't xorg create a new log file everytime it starts anyways?
<hggdh> every time it starts, yes
<hggdh> but in this case it was not restarted. I do not know how the code deals with trying to write to a file that does not exist anymore
<Hobbsee> errr...
 * hggdh stands in attention
<Hobbsee> note to self: don't run gnome-session when it's already in a session
<hggdh> :-)
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It's not idempotent? :)
<hggdh> perhaps isopotent?
 * Hobbsee has no idea what that is?
<Odd-rationale> Hobbsee: what happens?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah right.  partially
<pwnguin> idempotent == doesn't change states
<pwnguin> like asking the ATM how much money you have
<Hobbsee> Odd-rationale: try it.  it doesn't seem to do anything particularly devastating.  but it's weird.
<Hobbsee> oh, and don't ctrl+c it afterwards!
<hggdh> Hobbsee, just start another gnome-session?
<Hobbsee> oh, adn close firefox first.
<Odd-rationale> Hobbsee: i was hoping you wouldn't say that... you know my curiousity is piqued...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> ehe
<hggdh> oh boy
<hggdh> weird
<hggdh> I even got sound back!
<hggdh> and nautilus crashed...
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> like i say...it seems...interesting
<hggdh> but, then, now that I have sound again...
<Odd-rationale> just type gnome-session in a gnome-terminal?
<hggdh> yep
<Odd-rationale> [odd-rationale@evo ~]$ gnome-session
<Odd-rationale> gnome-session: you're already running a session manager
<Odd-rationale> [odd-rationale@evo ~]$
<Odd-rationale> :/
<Odd-rationale> not very interesting to me...
<Hobbsee> Odd-rationale: would you be running metacity?
<Odd-rationale> yep
<Hobbsee> hggdh: are you?
 * Hobbsee wonders if it's a compiz / metacity thing.
<hggdh> perhaps it depends on what version of Ubuntu you are running. On mine (Intrepid with metacity) I have two gnome-sessions, one running and one defunct metacity
<hggdh> I do not run compiz
<Hobbsee> very strange.
<Odd-rationale> is intrepid gnome 2.23 ?
<Hobbsee> oh well.  bugs!
<hggdh> the new metacity now seems to be a zombie
<Hobbsee> Odd-rationale: .6.  yes
<hggdh> Odd-rationale, yes
<emma> :)
<hggdh> btw -- anyone running Intrepid here?
<hggdh> bad news on keyboard mapping right now...
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> there's a solution for it, though
<Hobbsee> oh, and you need to install -evdev if you don't have it
<Odd-rationale> Hobbsee: well, i'm on arch. so that might be it...
<RAOF> pwnguin: No, 'x' is idempotent <=> x^2 = 1 :P
<RAOF> Eeep.  I fail!
<RAOF> Idempotent <=> x^2 = x
<pwnguin> uh
<Hobbsee> RAOF: offtopic, surely?  :)
<RAOF> Where here, we have 'gnome-session' as 'x' and the operation of running 'x' is multiplication :)
<pwnguin> the formal definition of idempotent is that multiple applications of the same operation yield the same result
<RAOF> pwnguin: Right.  x^2 = x.  I was thinking involution.
<RAOF> Also, somewhat offtopic, yes.
<pwnguin> the end result is the same state :{
<RAOF> pwnguin: Only if it has already been run, though.
<pwnguin> what?
<RAOF> But everyone needs to know more maths!
<Hobbsee> hey, wha?
<pwnguin> more math is good
<Hobbsee> sandisk apparently has discontinued their 8gb usb sticks ;(
<pwnguin> but logic helps too
<RAOF> pwnguin: gnome-session is idempotent with respect to the operation 'running' iff running gnome-session twice yields the same state as running gnome-session once.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: To replace them with 16gb usb sticks?
<pwnguin> closer
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no - it appears they're only making 4gb ones now.
<pwnguin> RAOF: you need for all
<Hobbsee> or at least, in teh titanium.
<pwnguin> if it runs a third time and you get two sesssions
<pwnguin> fail
<RAOF> pwnguin: But then running it twice doesn't result in the same state as running it once :P
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> x^2 = x <=> x^n = x :P
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<pwnguin> we'll just leave that inductive reasoning on the table
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<RAOF> Bah.  x^2 = x => x^n = x, but not the converse.
<hggdh> cheers, dholbach
<dholbach> hiya hggdh :)
<RAOF> Howdy dholbach.  Welcome to #ubuntu-mathematics.
<pwnguin> running gnome session n times results in 1 long lived gnome-session, for all x greater than 0
<hggdh> and some zombies
<dholbach> WAAH!
<hggdh> at least on Intrepid
<RAOF> pwnguin: Right.  Which is implied by 'running gnome session twice results in the same state as running gnome-session once' ;)
<hggdh> so the two set have the same cardinality
<pwnguin> i worry about applying inductive reasoning to parallel processes
<RAOF> pwnguin: Right.  My 'run' operation assumes non-parallelness.
<RAOF> The word for which I know, but can't seem to place.
<dholbach> hi RAOF :)
<pwnguin> serialized
<RAOF> Possibly serialness.  Yes.
<RAOF> Mmm.  Cereal.
 * RAOF returns to the geometry of lines in 3-space.
<pwnguin> at any rate, in the real world, the pid allocator has changed
<pwnguin> emma: how goes the triaging?
<schakrava> hi folks. newbie here. trying to triage my first bug(255857). verified that it has all the required information, easily reproduced it, subscribed to the bug, commented and changed the status to confirmed. what happens next?
<emma> Still looking for one to dive into.
<pwnguin> what was wrong with the last one?
<Hobbsee> bug 255857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255857 in rhythmbox "[hardy] Rhythmbox won't play ogg streams stating "internal stream error"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255857
<emma> It looked like you might have said that one could not be triaged sufficiently to count.
<Hobbsee> schakrava: looks good to me.  wait, and go on to another bug?
 * pwnguin shakes his fist at dholbach!
<pwnguin> look what you've done
<schakrava> thanks hobbsee
<hggdh> interesting. Just ran a search no synaptic for evdev, and got pretty much all the -dev packages
<dholbach> please network-manager, use *my* wlan, it is better for you! GAH!
<hggdh> yes, and also got the xserver-xorg-input-evdev. But still, why the hits on -dev?
<pwnguin> dholbach: if i took a New bug, discovered it needed information, and did the right things asking for a reply, would that be 5-a-day worthy?
<hggdh> pwnguin, to my understanding, yes
<dholbach> pwnguin: absolutely - the 5-a-day docs speak of "if you do a bug ..." - that's generally "making a bug better"
<pwnguin> emma: see, it does count!
 * Hobbsee makes all the bugs better by marking them invalid.
<hggdh> LOL
<pwnguin> Hobbsee: you should start the bug assassination squad
<dholbach> Hobbsee: I'm not sure the large quantity of bugsquad members would agree with you on that. :)
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: now that sounds like fun.
<emma> dholbach: okay wonderful!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: oh well.  i'm making the bugs 'better'.  like you said.
<Hobbsee> :P
<dholbach> :-)
<pwnguin> kills bugs in their sleep before they have a chance to infect the software
<pwnguin> with defects!
<Hobbsee> exactly.
<dholbach> did you guys see bdmurray's and ogasawara's bug jam bingo?
<pwnguin> i did not.
<emma> dholbach: I was not sure if that is what it meant or if it meant having a 100 percent triaged bug in a final condition such as you might have it if you had filed it yourself. (by yourself here I mean literally you, dholbac).
<dholbach> Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<emma> dholbach: I didn't want to count the bug unless I knew the proper standard.
<emma> Okay thank you.
<dholbach> so there's a lot of ways to make a bug more telling, more insightful
<dholbach> Hobbsee: ^ better? :)
<hggdh> emma, the ideal state for a bug is correctly identified and resolved. Asking for needed data is a step in that direction
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no :P
<pwnguin> heh, the ideal state is "fix released"
<hggdh> if a fix is warranted, yes
<pwnguin> oh, i guess you said that
<hggdh> darn it, where is my international keyboard? :-/
<pwnguin>     'fisty':'N32',
<pwnguin>     'gusty':'N33',
<pwnguin>     'harty':'N34',
<hggdh> harty??
<pwnguin> i like fisty
<hggdh> oh, sorry
<hggdh> too late for meself, me guess
<Odd-rationale> i actually thought it has gusty at first...
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: you've been talking to jdub, i take it?
<hggdh> schakrava, re. bug 255857, what version of Ubuntu/rythmbox are you running?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255857 in rhythmbox "[hardy] Rhythmbox won't play ogg streams stating "internal stream error"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255857
<pwnguin> pwnguin: ?
<pwnguin> Hobbsee: that came from the bingo generator
<schakrava> hggdh: same as the reporter, i think. ubuntu: 8.04 and rhythmbox 0.11.5
<schakrava> 8.04.1 to be precise
<hggdh> schakrava, can you please state this in the bug (for completeness)
<hggdh> this will help the maintainers
<choudesh> what times the the bug jam officially start?
<hggdh> since I do not do sound, I cannot mark it as triaged (I do not know what else would be needed for rythmbox). Hell, I do not even have sound right now...
<schakrava> done, added comments. thanks for helping
<schakrava> so someone will automatically pick it up and fix the code eventually?
<hggdh> schakrava, thank you for helping triage them bugs. Your help is appreciated
<tuxmaniac> can someone advice whether I should close this bug as Fix Released and how to answer the OP's question? Bug 119927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 119927 in wxmaxima "wxmaxima cursor changes and freezes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119927
<hggdh> schakrava, I expect someone in bug-control, or the maintainer, will pick it up. As I said, I do not want to mark it triaged due to lack of knowledge on sound issues
<schakrava> ok. sounds good. just making sure since i am a total newbie
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, it sounds more like -- now -- invalid. We do not know what fixed it, nor if it was indeed a code fix
<Odd-rationale> How do upstream project get notified?
<hggdh> Odd-rationale, it is usually our responsibility to open a bug upstream
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, for the response... I guess the best is to state we depend on helpers to look at bugs and work on them.
<hggdh> schakrava, welcome, and thanks for helping
<Odd-rationale> hggdh: so setting the padkage to gnome-desktop or kde4base is not enough... too bad... :(
<hggdh> Odd-rationale, :-D indeed
<hggdh> Odd-rationale, please keep in mind that not all use launchpad... so upstream does in fact means "up"... and it is part of our work to let "up" know of an issue
 * hggdh also got hit by that
<tuxmaniac> thanks hggdh
<Odd-rationale> hggdh: so i have to go to the gnome bugzilla to file an upstream bug? and to the kde (whatever)?
<hggdh> welcome, tuxmaniac. Thank you for helping
<hggdh> Odd-rationale, yes. For KDE it is http://bugs.kde.org/
<hggdh> and there are many others...
<Odd-rationale> that sucks...
<Odd-rationale> doesn't launchpad have integration with bugzilla and trac? i remember reading about it somewhere...
<hggdh> well... an old friend of mine used to say "life sucks, and then you die". I prefer "such is life"
<tuxmaniac> One silly question.. If I had triaged this bug yesterday and then today after the response I set it to invalid can I add it to my 5-a-day list today also?? :P
<hggdh> gnome bugzilla has had some history issues on integration.
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, yes, you can.
<Odd-rationale> tuxmaniac: uh, yeah ;)
<tuxmaniac> hehehcool cool
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, one less bug on the face of Earth is worth a 5-a-day
<hggdh> (for the correct, kosher, reasons)
<tuxmaniac> Odd-rationale: damn. 46!!! :O
<Odd-rationale> :E
<Odd-rationale> the some 5 packages 9 times... :P
<Odd-rationale> *same
<dholbach> does anybody know who is going to organise the Bug Jam in Ecuador?
<dholbach> is it Ruben Romero?
<dholbach> ah yeah, looks like it
<pwnguin> im not sure to ask here or in -quality, but i know some LP api users are here: how many reports assigned to yelp get reassigned elsewhere over time?
<Odd-rationale> what's the name of the thing that automatically install codecs for totem/etc. ?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: we might be getting around 3-4 in Chennai, a similar 3 in Bangalore and most of the other crowd spread across the gigantic country on IRC.
<tuxmaniac> also dholbach I added the 5-a-day team as indian-team (as in LP) but doesnt reflect in the stats until now. Any reasons?
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: make sure it shows up in your 5-a-day-data branch on code.launchpad.net/people/+me
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: then allow some time for the stats to be updated
<Odd-rationale> why can i not change the importance?
<pwnguin> because you're not important
<Odd-rationale> :'(
<pwnguin> more seriously, because it's a team based thing
<Odd-rationale> NOBODY is important!
<pwnguin> im not important either
 * Odd-rationale is nobody...
<pwnguin> in fact, i think importance is a bit disingenious
<thekorn> good morning!
<pwnguin> if five developers all have critical tasks on their queue ahead of a high task, its not going to get looked at quickly. similarly, if one developer has a bunch of low priority tasks and a medium comes up
<pwnguin> its his highest priority
<persia> Well, maybe.  Depends on the developer, and any priorities that may be external to bugs.
<pwnguin> importance, basically is a socially calculated thing
<Odd-rationale> I just wanted to change something to a feature request...
<persia> If, for example, a given package needs a rebuild as part of a library transition someone is doing, they may choose to fix bugs in that package before bugs in other packages they watch, regardless of importance.
<pwnguin> yea, its a bit annoying that wishlist is protected
<persia> Odd-rationale: Best method is to ask for someone to change the importance here until you've collected enough triage experience to join the team that sets importance.
<Odd-rationale> i see... Thanks!
<tuxmaniac> if someone is on PPC can you please help me confirm the bug 37169 presence in Hardy's maxima ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37169 in maxima "Maxima hangs on ppc" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37169
<tuxmaniac> the last confirmed report was for Feisty
<tuxmaniac> or rather edgy
<persia> Do we have a PPC testers team?
<persia> I know that as a member of CJK-testers, it's very handy to get the team subscribed to bugs that need CJK locales to verify/troubleshoot.  I wonder if the same would be true for various architectures.
<emma> I'm learning about bug triaging - What needs to be done to this bug report so that it is triaged? -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/255956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255956 in firefox-3.0 "Editing or creating a photo album on facebook crashes browser." [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> emma: i would guess either firefox or java, based on the comments...
<emma> We might have been looking at the wrong list. That list we are looking at are all bugs that are not fully triaged, so there are various little things to improve them, but here's the list of bugs that 'have no home'
<emma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_n ...
<emma> ... o_package.used=&field.has_no_package=on&search=Search
<emma> Wholey moley
<techno_freak> :0
<emma> Try this -- http://tinyurl.com/5uxg9a
<emma> That is the list of bugs with no home.
 * tuxmaniac sees the need for including changelog info right from the previous version synced from debian till the current sync
<emma> hi mvo
<emma> oh wait i didn't know we were in this channel :)
<persia> tuxmaniac: We try to do that with the -v option when building the source package, but not everyone always remembers.
<tuxmaniac> persia: yeah. true. bug 172575 would have got closed if that was the case :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172575 in pymol "Scripting pymol is not supported in Gutsy" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172575
<tuxmaniac> In Ubuntu it is still open
<tuxmaniac> :)
<persia> tuxmaniac: Well, that's also part of the bugs-fixed-elsewhere problem: often the format of the notice of bug closure isn't presented well when it comes to Ubuntu.
<tuxmaniac> aah ok
<persia> I hear that the LP devs are looking at version tracking of bugs against packages, so we know in which version it existed, and in which it was closed.
<persia> If there was also a bug importer for Debian bugs that included the Debian version information, we might be able to leverage that.
<persia> Note that this isn't necessarily 100% correct, as sometimes a merge preserves the thing that was broken (if, perhaps, it fixes a different use case, and some debate would be useful)
<tuxmaniac> looks like the package was synced right out of debian and ubuntu did not have local changes. Also the OP says the patch fixes the bug. So I think it should be closed in Ubuntu as well.
<persia> tuxmaniac: In this case, I completely agree with you: I just wanted to point out some of the factors that might complicate things, as I think each bug deserves investigation, rather than just being closed because the version numbers appear to have grown.
 * persia recently fixed a bug with a patch that had been in upstream VCS for a long time, and just never made it to a release
<mvo> hi emma
<emma> Hi.
<Odd-rationale> anyone know how to force the ~/.5-a-day-<username>/team file into ones bzr branch?
<seb128> dholbach, jcastro: around?
<Odd-rationale> 5-a-day --add <team> added the correct team to the ~/.5-a-day-<username>/team file. but for some reason. that file is not showing up on the bzr branch...
<seb128> Odd-rationale: hi, I just wanted to talk to you, could you stop reassigning random bugs to gnome-desktop on launchpad?
<Odd-rationale> seb128: sorry. like which one?
<seb128> Odd-rationale: gnome-desktop is the "about GNOME" dialog and a library, it has nothing to do with all the things you reassign there
<seb128> Odd-rationale: like every single font, sound, etc issue you reassigned there
<Odd-rationale> so where would i do something that has to do with the gnome-appearence thing?
<Odd-rationale> s/do/put
<seb128> gnome-appearance-capplet is a gnome-control-center binary
<persia> Odd-rationale: As a general rule, don't assign bugs to anyone other than yourself or someone for whom you know you can speak (e.g. your staff)
<dholbach> seb128: yes
<Odd-rationale> seb128: I see. thanks for telling me!
<seb128> dholbach: wanted to ask if you knew about Odd-rationale and can make him stop doing wrong reassigning but he's on the channel
 * seb128 cleans the mess now
<dholbach> Odd-rationale: one of your next commits should push it to LP
<Odd-rationale> dholbach: ok.
<dholbach> Odd-rationale: but to force it you can        cd ~/.5-a-day-<LPID>; bzr push
<Odd-rationale> dholbach: ok thanks!
<Odd-rationale> seb128: if there is anything else i;m doing wrong, please let me know...
<Odd-rationale> persia: i assigned it to a package. does that count?
<seb128> Odd-rationale: you flooded gnome-desktop wrongly but out of that no ;-) as a rule if you don't know where a bug should go don't reassigning it
<Odd-rationale> ok. i didn't know a gnome-control-center package existed... until you told me.
<persia> Odd-rationale: Sorry, no.  My confusion.  That said, gnome-desktop is only a meta-package, and probably has extremely few bugs.
<seb128> persia: to be exact it's not, it's a lib and the about GNOME dialog
<seb128> libgnome-desktop and gnome-about binaries
<persia> seb128: Indeed.  I am much mistaken.
<Odd-rationale> i see. the thing is, i couldn't find where to put the gnome-mouse-properties, appearence, etc. Now i know better...
<persia> Odd-rationale: If you have trouble, ask here, and someone can help you find the right package.
<Odd-rationale> thanks!
<dholbach> adding a note to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage might help
<Odd-rationale> read that. good stuff!
<pwnguin> should Bug #234865 be fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234865 in gnome-games "Package glchess fails to install and ask removal of gnome-games" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234865
<thekorn> pwnguin, no, it's fixreleased for almost all tasks, but fix did not land into hardy yet
<mvo> pedro_: if you could do a sru verficatin for #255666 that would be cool (the isv guys are pushing for it)
<pedro_> mvo: ok no problem, I'll do it in a few minutes
<mvo> pedro_: muchos gracias
<pedro_> mvo: por nada ;-)
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello
<bddebian> Hello qense
<Odd-rationale> looking at the comments, this does not seem to be a bug anymore: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/241376 should i mark as invalid? or what is the correct procedure? Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241376 in ubuntu "Unwanted gray space around buttons and boxes." [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> Odd-rationale: sounds good to me.
<Odd-rationale> k. thanks!
<Odd-rationale> this is the first time i came across one that i felt should be marked invalid. just wanted to make sure...
<tuxmaniac> Hi. I did 5-a-day --add-team <teamname> but it still isnt reflecting in the stats. Its been 2 days. nd I again tried it today half hour back.
<tuxmaniac> --show-team shows the teams
<tuxmaniac> any clue?
<Odd-rationale> try to cd into your ~/.5-a-day-<LPID>
<Odd-rationale> and run "bzr push"
<tuxmaniac> says no new revisions to push
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<tuxmaniac> hopefully it doesnt happen to the tags for GBJ :-)
<Odd-rationale> other people were having the same trouble as you...
<Odd-rationale> so, if in the comments, someone says "i have that problem, too" is it safe to mark as confirmed?
<tuxmaniac> Odd-rationale: I think so yes. But its better to reproduce yourself if possible
<Odd-rationale> k.
<techno_freak> Odd-rationale, ask them whether they could reproduce the bug using the same steps as provided by the original bug reporter, or does he follow something different or has more info?
<hggdh> including version information
<Odd-rationale> ok
<tuxmaniac> funny bug this is. But yes. It is reporducible. bug 164951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164951 in scilab "graphic window  outside the screen when compiz is turned on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164951
<techno_freak> there have been earlier bugs similar to such behaviour like window maximizing too big that the title border goes out of screen space, etc.
<techno_freak> title bar*
<Odd-rationale> i had that, in gutsy with compiz i think it was... ;)
<Odd-rationale> Hmm. so what if a guy reports a bug, and later comes back and reports that he can no longer reproduce it after reboot? Does this invalidates the bug?
<seb128> depends if the bug has enough details to be useful or not
<seb128> if it lacks detail and the submitter don't get it to reply to questions it should be closed
<Odd-rationale> What do i do if a bug report is written mostly in another language?
<techno_freak> seb128, with respect to bug #255932, alsa seems to work for him, but for me with pulseaudio even rhythmbox doesn't play alone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255932 in pulseaudio "audio conflict: rhythmbox/movie player and firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255932
<techno_freak> Odd-rationale, you use google translate or seek help of some people who know that language to translate it for you if you can find one, else just move on..
<seb128> techno_freak: ok, I've no real clue about the sound stack, I just know flash creates some issues and pulseaudio some others so usually it's of those to blame
<techno_freak> seb128, hmm ok :)
<Odd-rationale> Is there a bugs section of lp for laungauges other and en?
<seb128> techno_freak: that's just that people open bugs against rhythmbox and I know it's not rhythmbox fault ;-)
<techno_freak> he he, agreed ;)
<m_newton> hello
<m_newton> i was looking at this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/146512 <<< it is a update bug [from fiesty to gutsy] What should i categorise it as
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146512 in ubuntu "Reinstall required for some applications to work" [Undecided,New]
<techno_freak> m_newton, the bug is a bit old, I would ask them if they had similar problems with gutsy > hardy upgrade? :)
<techno_freak> m_newton, mark as incomplete, so if they don't respond, it expires :))
<techno_freak> err.. s/:))/:)/
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Global Bug Jam - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bdmurray> bug 256089 could use some translation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256089 in ubuntu "logitech fusion webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256089
<techno_freak> anybody uses email notifications in Pidgin?
<emma> When we find a bug that is obviously missing information that is neeeded to adress it, should we leave a reply asking for the information and then also mark as incomplete?
<bdmurray> emma: yes, that is correct
<emma> Okay thanks.
<techno_freak> bug #255972 - asked in #pidgin where i got the response that it should be ideally login directly but it never worked that way for years. What shall I do with this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255972 in pidgin "Have to login manually when opening Hotmail inbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255972
<dholbach> we have a UK Jam too!
<dholbach> yoohooo!
<techno_freak> :)
<bdmurray> techno_freak: it sounds like it can be confirmed and wishlist then
<techno_freak> bdmurray, ok :)
<persia> techno_freak: If it's been a problem for years, there may also be an upstream report to which you could link the bug.
<bdmurray> I'd ask them if there is an upstream bug you can link to too.
<techno_freak> persia, ok, will check it out.
<tuxmaniac> aah coolness! our tag works
<whs> hello, i'm from ThaiTeam running BugJam. I don't think we'll found any bugs in the jam. any suggestion?
<techno_freak> whs, why so?
<tuxmaniac> whs: as in you are trying to report bugs?
<whs> tuxmaniac, no, I don't think we'll found any bug
<techno_freak> whs, you can check out open unconfirmed bugs and check whether you can reproduce them :)
<whs> techno_freak, thank you
<whs> techno_freak, which tag?
<techno_freak> whs, pardon me, tag?
<whs> techno_freak, which tag that unconfirmed bugs in?
<emma> For this bug I am thinking about giving detailed instructions to the person about how to include relevant information about their system and then marking it incomplete -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/139458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139458 in ubuntu "volume controll does not work on laptop /subwoofer/" [Undecided,New]
<emma> Would that be the right thing to do?
<emma> Detailed information about how to include relevant information in the case of sound problems.
<techno_freak> emma, if you are asking for more info, mark it as incomplete, and yes you can give instructions for the  bug reporter on how to get the information you ask for :)
<emma> Okay great. Thank you.
<emma> I'll show you what I did when I get it written up.
<emma> (rather new to this but would like to do it right :P)
<techno_freak> techno_freak, emma, there is also a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems which you might want to refer him/her to
<emma> Would it be a stretch to assign this one to ALSA right now?
<emma> not assign, but rather, classify it as being with that package?
<mcas> hello everyone
<hggdh> whs, on launchpad.net, do an " Advanced Search" , and select stati New, Incomplete (with response), and Incomplete (without response). This will show you all non-confirmed, non-triaged bugs
<whs> thank you
<hggdh> you are welcome. Thank you for helping
<emma> Guys here is what I added to that bug report, what do you think? -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/139458/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139458 in ubuntu "volume controll does not work on laptop /subwoofer/" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> emma, it is not clear it is an ALSA issue
<hggdh> and your request is good.
<emma> Okay. Some times knowing which package it concerns is tricky.
<hggdh> it is... ALSA, pulseaudio, etc...
<tuxmaniac> the GBJ wiki is getting loaded very very slowly
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: the wiki was just upgraded a day or so ago and there's some performance issues that are being worked on
<jcastro> ok, this "use brainstorm" stock response needs to be fleshed out more I think
 * persia seconds jcastro, with extra whips
<persia> Also, if an idea is well defined, and related to a specific package, I'd rather see it as a wishlist bug, for which I might merge a fix when reviewing the package.
<emma> Are any of you bzr experts?
<seb128> emma: try #bzr
<emma> Well my team is having some issues with the 5-a-day application. For only one member of our team is it showing up in the tag and in the team totals, for the rest of us, only in the tag.
<seb128> ah, that's rather a 5-a-day issue then
<emma> Is there a channel for that?
<persia> This is the channel for that
<emma> We are a pretty scrappy group we will figure it out. Just thought I would see if there was a common answer :)
<Odd-rationale> there was someone else havin the same problem. tuxmaniac i beleive it was...
<seb128> emma: that would be a good question for dholbach but he finished his work day and is not around
<schakrava> can someone help me find why the status of bug 255857 went back to status New?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255857 in rhythmbox "[hardy] Rhythmbox won't play ogg streams stating "internal stream error"" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255857
<Odd-rationale> seb128: i did talk to dholbach. he said one of the later pushes will do it...
<Odd-rationale> or bzr push.
<Odd-rationale> but that didnt work...
<tuxmaniac> Odd-rationale: yes it was me. and stil the same
<emma> tuxmaniac: you are dholbach?
<Odd-rationale> somehow, i managed to get it. I don't know how...
<Odd-rationale> see: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~odd-rationale/5-a-day-data/main/files
<emma> tuxmaniac: sorry I read up and got more context :)
<Odd-rationale> don't ask me what i did... i just "man bzr" and started running random commands... ;)
<tuxmaniac> emma: I cant be dholbach :-D
<Odd-rationale> i also posted a question on #bzr. preeety quiet there...
<emma> wouldn't it be bzr add <what-the-name-of-team-is> ?
<techno_freak> tags are working from 5-a-day applet, but team is not
<Odd-rationale> techno_freak: exactly.
<emma> techno_freak: yep that's our experience too. I wonder why. Any ideas how to fix it?
<emma> They are working for Odd-rationale
<techno_freak> umm?
<emma> For some reason Odd-rationale has a team data but the rest of us don't.
<Odd-rationale> techno_freak: yeah. see my bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~odd-rationale/5-a-day-data/main/files
<techno_freak> i will try manually touching the file and adding the team name
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: I did that too
<Odd-rationale> i'm going to file a bug report...
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, what happened?
<techno_freak> Odd-rationale, please do, i will confirm it ;)
<emma> Don't classify it though so that I can get some experiecing with triaging.
<emma> I think this one might go with 5-a-day
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, successfully pushed, let me see what happens
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: nothing worth mentioning :)
<emma> techno_freak: sounds great, i hope you have it. :)
<techno_freak> no, the team file did not get added, may be i need to look at man bzr
<bdmurray> bzr add adds a file
<techno_freak> tried that, do i also need to do bzr commit?
<bdmurray> yes
<techno_freak> ok
<techno_freak> :)
<bdmurray> bzr add, bzr commit, bzr push
<bdmurray> ogasawara_: bug 255955 is regarding the wireless indicator blinking in Intrepid - that's a feature right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255955 in linux "HP dv9830, network indicator light blinks on and off." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255955
<bdmurray> Okay, closed won't fix since it is a feature.
<emma> bdmurray: i did bzr add team
<emma> then i did bzr commit and it opened up something that looks like nano
<emma> -----this line and the following will be ignored ---
<emma> techno_freak: ^
<techno_freak> emma, you have to type a commit message there
<techno_freak> something like "adding team file"
<techno_freak> and press Ctrl+X
<emma> something like? heh
<emma> Okay I'll go with that...
<techno_freak> emma, ever used a version control system?
<techno_freak> :)
<emma> Never :) Not until now :)
<emma> Okay I did control X and saved it. Do I close it now?
<emma> File Name to Write: bzr_log.WSc9d0
<tuxmaniac> you should type :wq to save and quit
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, it is not vi
<Odd-rationale> lol. is this nano or vi?
<techno_freak> it's nano, co Ctrl+X  and yes to save
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> mvo: I'm looking at bug 256131 and it mentions something that needs to be looked up in /etc/apt/apt.conf is that right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256131 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.93.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256131
<bdmurray> APT::Never-MarkAuto_Section
<mvo> bdmurray: I just had a quick look at the bugreort and it seems to be a bug in "rarian-compat"
<mvo> let me comment in the bug
<bdmurray> okay, I thought it was something they had configured
<mvo> bdmurray: main.log usually contains a good overview what the issue is
<mvo> apt.log is most of the time not very useful
<mvo> (except for issues with dependency reoslution)
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks for telling me about this one, I will reassign to rariant-compat and talk to seb maybe
<bdmurray> mvo: thanks for your help :)
<bdmurray> mvo: Did you see the one I mentioned the other day regarding accessing the release notes at www.ubuntu.com?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, I was thinking about it, its a tricky problem. we do support CD upgrades without network already, but the user has a very valid point in that the releases notes fetching should be better distributed
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I wasn't sure you had seen it but thought it was interesting problem
<mvo> bdmurray: definetly, you have a good nose for the interessting bugs :)
<m_newton> yo
<m_newton> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> m_newton: ?
<m_newton> Pici: ??
<m_newton> lol jk sry.... just trin to be funny
<bdmurray> pedro_: can you help with bug 226947?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226947 in ubuntu "Banshee always starts when music player hotplugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226947
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep, let me have a look
<bdmurray> I'm not sure what it would belong to
<tuxmaniac> to whom should all gnumeric bugs be assigned to? any pointers?
<tuxmaniac> I mean confirmed bugs
<pedro_> bdmurray: alright, that's nautilus -> edit -> preferences -> media, in the previous releases the app in charge of that was gnome-volume-manager, I'll ask the reporter for more info, thanks you!
<bdmurray> it isn't appropriate to assing bugs to people in most cases
<pedro_> is anyone having some small flickers with the new intel driver in Intrepid?
<tuxmaniac> bdmurray: ok
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: assignment is used for the person/people who are actually doing the work
<bdmurray> pedro_: there is a bug about that in yesterday's report
<bdmurray> bug 256142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256142 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Flickering with version 2.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256142
<pedro_> wow you're fast
<pedro_> thanks you bdmurray
 * pedro_ installing the trunk version
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock: yeah. confused it with something else. too many things in mind. :-)
<afflux> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable --- what does this mean during upgrades?
<mvo> afflux: where do you see that?
<mvo> afflux: during a release upgrade? or a intrepid->interpid upgrade?
<afflux> mvo: in bug 256167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256167 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256167
<afflux> err, this is just a normal installation, sorry.
<mvo> afflux: its definitely a valid bug, for some reason another debocnf is running would be interessting to know if that was started by the user (possible, but not very likely) or if during the dpkg run for some reason two debconf processes got started
<afflux> mvo: I'm not very familiar with debconf, maybe you can just go ahead and post those questions to the bug :)
<mvo> afflux: added
<afflux> thanks
<nellery> bdmurray, I gave a go at creating a page for converting reports to questions
<nellery> would you mind reviewing it
<nellery> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NickEllery/Bugs/ConvertToQuestion
<bdmurray> nellery: great!  I'll do that shortly
<nellery> bdmurray, thanks :)
 * Old_Soldier is nosey, nice job nick
<nellery> thanks Old_Soldier
<k4r1m> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<k4r1m> !bugs k4r1m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugs k4r1m
<bdmurray> nellery: I wonder about having the find open support questions linking to the ubuntu section of answers
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<bdmurray> nellery: looks great!
<nellery> bdmurray, thanks; is there anything I should change or add?
<bdmurray> nellery: maybe have the support questions part link to the ubuntu section of the answer tracker
<nellery> bdmurray, alright
<nellery> should I import this all the Bugs/ConvertToQuestion?
<bdmurray> nellery: Absolutely!
<sumanc> hi, can someone help explain why this bug's(255857) status changed to New automatically?
<bdmurray> bug 255857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255857 in rhythmbox "[hardy] Rhythmbox won't play ogg streams stating "internal stream error"" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255857
<seb128> sumanc: it didn't, I do because the submitter replied but I'm too busy to check the details so I let somebody else triage it and send it to bugzilla.gnome.org
<seb128> s/I do because/I did because
<sumanc> oh ok, thanks. just wondering if i did anything wrong/counter productive
<seb128> I think it's a dup to be honest
<alex-weej_> before anyone else grills me for spam, sorry. "/amsg" works for all networks at once in X-Chat, CAUTION!
<seb128> I've read a bunch of bug having the same topic
<seb128> and it's likely a gstreamer issue
<sumanc> unlike last night, i am not able to reproduce it often right now
<sumanc> seb128: i am interested in understanding the radio streaming code of rhythmbox. using emacs with tags and reading the code
<sumanc> any suggestions? i know how to code but kinda novice with the env and tools
<seb128> sumanc: try to connect on irc.gimp.net and join #rhythmbox that's where the people who work on rhythmbox hang, I'm just packaging it for ubuntu
<sumanc> thanks for the pointer!
<td123> is there a way I can record a screen cast to record a visual bug I receive?
<Odd-rationale> !screencaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencaste
<Odd-rationale> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<td123> Odd-rationale: ty
<Odd-rationale> np
<td123> Odd-rationale: one more thing, how would I include the screencast in the bug report?
<Odd-rationale> td123: i'm not sure about that one. you might be able to attach it. if not, upload it to youtube or something and give the  link.
<td123> Odd-rationale: cool
<mlester> hey I have been told that I have run into a bug
<mlester> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879360
<mlester> I need assistance with resolving this bug
<nellery> mlester, you should report this bug using the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mlester> ok so it is a bug?
<nellery> it could be
<mlester> cause I am just looking for someone well versed in how apt and linux networking works to help troubleshoot this
<mlester> I can't seem to find anyone with those characteristics though
<LaserRock> mlester: when are you getting that error?
<mlester> apt-get update
<mlester> after check a couple mirrors is crashes
<LaserRock> can you use the internet otherwise?
<LaserRock> or does it seem to be just apt?
<mlester> I can ping google
<mlester> so it seems that its just apt
<bdmurray> Have you tried changing mirrors?
<mlester> what would I changed them to
<bdmurray> archive.ubuntu.com?
<mlester> ok I try that and see what happens
<mlester> ok what would I changed the security ones
<mlester> yto
<mlester> bdmurray
<greg-g> mlester: if you open up synaptic you can have it change your mirrors for you automatically
<mlester> its ubuntu server so I dont have synaptic
<mlester> sorry for not mention that
<mlester> mentioning*
<greg-g> ah, gotcha
<greg-g> security.ubuntu.com
<bdmurray> the security ones should stay the same
<mlester> ok cause those are gpg errors
<mrooney> hmm, can I get python syntax highlighting on the wiki?
<greg-g> mrooney: dunno, I would search google for "moin moin syntax highlighting"
<bdmurray> the bughelper pages have it
<bdmurray> mrooney: {{{#!python
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks! by the way, would you mind linking to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney/EeeBotu in the #ubuntu-bugs-announce topic, maybe with "Information and Status: " before it or something?
<mrooney> that way I can put status updates there, if any, and don't have to worry about bugging you for future topic changes :)
<mlester> any cluse why this is occuring
<mlester> clue
<mlester> I would even give ssh access to it to see if anyone would want to look at the problem themself.  There nothing of value on the image so u could trash it and I could just bring back up a copy
<mlester> so anyone interested
<mrooney> mlester: you may be better off in #ubuntu, though I am not sure exactly
<mlester> I already tried there
<mrooney> I see.
<mrooney> is it a bug you are experiencing? it might be appropriate to file one.
<mlester> I am not sure
<mlester> thats what I am trying to figure out
<mlester> cause its apt here its been around for along time its hard to believe it would be a bug
<mrooney> Have you tried the Ubuntu forums? That could be a good medium for asking such a question
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-09
<mlester> yup
<Odd-rationale> is it a good idea to suggest that a person move his/her feature request to brainstorm?
<mlester> no luck there
<mlester> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879360
<mlester> thats the thread
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: when you speak of a feature request, are you speaking of a wishlisted bug report on launchpad?
<Odd-rationale> mrooney: more like one that should be listed as wishlist...
<Odd-rationale> but yes
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: which specific bug report are you referring to?
<Odd-rationale> mrooney: well, i cam across this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/254173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254173 in ubuntu "There's a need for a UI to invalid partitions checking while mounting" [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> i want him to put it in brainstorm so that i can vote it down... :P
<mlester> man this is ridiculous I am been trying to fix this for over a week now
<mlester> -cli
<mlester> sorry wrong window
<mlester> well thanks for trying to help
<greg-g> mlester: paste your sources.list somewhere along with any other files in the sources.list.d directory
<greg-g> paste.ubuntu.com works
<mlester> ok
<mlester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35694/  thats my sources.list
<mlester> amd there is nothing in the sources.list.d directory
<bdmurray> mlester: some log files like /var/log/apt.log would help
<mlester> ok I get those too
<mlester> I dont seem to have the log file and in /var/log/apt/term.log
<mlester> there is nothing in there
<mlester> do u guys want to see my syslog
<bdmurray> perhaps the output of 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal would help
<mlester> ok
<mlester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35695/
<mlester> so is it safe to report a bug
<mlester> and if so how would I report this I have never reported a bug report
<mlester> oh well thanks for trying to help
<anakron> HI all!
<schakrava> hey
<anakron> mrooney
<mrooney> anakron: hi!
<anakron> Im Gabriel Ruiz
<mrooney> hm yes please poke my memory as to why I know that name
<anakron> XD
<anakron> i sent a email to ubuntu-bugsquad
<anakron> reason: interview with Brian Murray
<anakron> i need you to transcribe it
<anakron> remember?
<mrooney> anakron: ahh yes yes, sorry
<mrooney> now I remember :)
<anakron> xD
<mrooney> I was playing around with the `transcriber` package in Ubuntu today
<mrooney> I couldn't really figure anything out
<anakron> mm ok
<mrooney> I will play around with it more or just do it the "hard" way
<anakron> yeaha
<mrooney> sounds like someone has done the first quarter, that's nice
<anakron> ill try to do it in hardy way too
<anakron> cause we need to show it at least tommow
<anakron> tomorrow
<mrooney> oh, what does "at least tomorrow" mean
<mrooney> at the latest?
<anakron> xD
<anakron> im so nervous xD
<anakron> We must to do it fast
<anakron> cause Tomorrow(for me) will be Ubuntu Global Bug Jam
<blahdeblah-lap> Hi.  I've got totem segfaulting on startup in the latest hardy release.  I can't see any obvious matches for it in launchpad.
<blahdeblah-lap> What do i need to do - just log a new bug in launchpad?
<m_newton> Ok... great news... i got a buddy to teach python .... Sunday, August 10 at 12:00 PM EST ##beginners-help -- Python 101 {}^^^ it will be hands on help   |||Join all if u want to learn |||spread the word
<st33med> night all
<st33med> and remember, My tutoring for python is on Sunday on ##beginners classroom at noon EST
<tuxmaniac> good morning
<tuxmaniac> hello all. I am triaging bug 144856 and find that the gnumeric in Hardy has these keyboard accelerators. For.e.g Pressing "Alt + S" saves the file. So can we close the isusue or ask the OP to check in Hardy and wait until he reverts back to close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144856 in gnumeric "gnumeric save dialog keyboard accelerators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144856
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, yes, ask him to check that on Hardy, put the bug as incomplete
<willwill> BINGO!
<tuxmaniac> bloody hell for some reson this bingo card is not generating for me. May be I should file a bug and get one up ;)
<techno_freak> BINGO!
<techno_freak> ok, if a bug got fixed released in intrepid and not in hardy, what should be the bug status? fix-released?
<persia> techno_freak: Yes, Fix Released.  If you think it's important enough to also fix in hardy, nominate it for hardy (which opens a new task, with a separate staus)
<techno_freak> persia, can you check the latest comment in bug #243828? I closed it as fix released after asking it here a month ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243828 in ganeti "should depend on python-simplejson" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243828
<techno_freak> it says "Nominated for Hardy"
<Monk-e> bug 256277 can someone put this on wishlist for intrepid? thanks
<persia> techno_freak: Is it true that without simplejson the application won't even start?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256277 in transmission "Update Bittorrent client Transmission in repos " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256277
<persia> Monk-e: Set to Wishlist
<Monk-e> persia: I can't change status
<Monk-e> A wiki page referred me to here to ask.
<persia> Monk-e: Yes.  It is now set to Wishlist.  Refresh.
<Monk-e> persia: thanks. :)
<Monk-e> persia: how come I can't change status?
<persia> Monk-e: It's a restricted permission, or we'd end up with too many critical bugs.  The bugcontrol team can change the status (and many are often here).
<persia> If you've triaged a bunch of bugs, you can apply to join bugcontrol.
<persia> (see the wiki page)
<Monk-e> persia: thanks again. :) see ya
<techno_freak> persia, the ganti googlecode page mentions no simplejson requirement
<techno_freak> ganeti*
<persia> techno_freak: Hmm.  I'm just not sure whether it needs the hardy task approved or not: I'm not tempted to increase the load on the SRU folk unless we know it is broken (but have no idea about ganeti )
<techno_freak> hmm ok
<wgrant> persia: By status you do mean importance, right?
<techno_freak> wgrant, right, setting the importance of a bug
<persia> wgrant: Err.  Yes.  Thank you.
<anakron> HI all!!
<anakron> its already Ubuntu global bug jum there in England?
<steve555> Hi every one.
<steve555> I found a bug with synaptic,It will download packages and install them for me,but after it has finished doing it for me,it will just hang when I try and use the close button.
<steve555> So I have to issue the command with Konsole "sudo killall synaptic.I'm currently using Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex Alpha 3 to test it out.
<steve555> Can anybody help me with this?
<techno_freak> steve555, so you are using synaptic within KDE?
<steve555> Yeah I am.
<techno_freak> steve555, in Synaptic, after you get into the situation where you can't close the window, can you access the help menu? if so, try Help > Report a Problem
<steve555> Ok Techno_freak,I'll give that a try.
<techno_freak> steve555, as an additional note, the is an Adept package managed that comes with KDE which you can try instead
<techno_freak> there*
<techno_freak> manager*
<steve555> I can't use Adept_Manager at the moment,as it is broken since Alpha 1.I'm just waiting for them to fix it eventually,as it is a known problem with it.#
<techno_freak> steve555, oh you are using intrepid alpha, ok, didn't notice it before :)
<persia> steve555: You might try aptitude, it's an ncurses UI only, but it's fairly resistant to problems.
<steve555> No worries,I've just fired up synaptic,and downloaded a package called kgrab.It has downloaded and installed,but the Applying Changes dialogue is frozen and the main application is greyed out.I will try out the aptitude GUI,as I already use it thorugh Konsole.
<dholbach> HAPPY GLOBALBUGJAM DAY!
<steve555> A happy bugjam to you as well dholbach,Techno_Freak,I've just used konsloe with the earlier command to kill synaptic again.
<techno_freak> dholbach, to you too! :)
<dholbach> :-)
<Hew> Hey guys, I'm trying to triage bug #252174 by getting a backtrace. Whenever gvfsd-trash dies, it gets spawned again within a few seconds. How can I find out which process is doing this? I need to stop it so I can run it with gdb.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<dholbach> guys... use 5-a-day with a global-august-08-<city> tag, please! :)
<dholbach> check this out: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/bugjam.png
<anakron> Hi all
<steve555> Hi anacron
<Hew> If I'm getting ?? in a stacktrace, how do I work out which debug symbols I need?
<dholbach> Hew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Hew> dholbach: that doesn't say which packages to use, apart from the one for the program in question. I'm trying to get a complete stacktrace for gvfsd-trash; I have gvfs-backends-dbgsym, gvfs-dbgsym, gvfs-fuse-dbgsym, libdbus-1-3-dbgsym, and I'm still seeing the first two lines as ??
<dholbach> did you restart gdb afterwards?
<dholbach> hi warp10!
<hggdh> Hew, also -- if you look to the right of the '??' lines, you should see what library/program it is in. Then it is just a question of finding the respective install package
<Hew> dholbach: I'm catching the crash with apport atm, as gvfsd-crash seems to automatically start, and I have no idea how to stop it so I can run it in gdb. I'm just looking at the stacktrace section in apport.
<hggdh> Hew, if it is an apport-generated trace, then you should have a crash file under /var/crash
<dholbach> you can use apport-retrace then
<hggdh> with a -g for gdb
<dholbach> but I can't really remember how to use it, it's been a while
<dholbach> but it's good stuff
<hggdh> apport-retrace --help ;-)
<Hew> yea, I've been looking at the .crash files, trying to add dbgsym packages and see if the ?? gets fixed up
<Hew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35846/ is part of the latest .crash I've got
<dholbach> apport-retrace can download them for you
<hggdh> you can have apport-retrace automagically add the -dbgsym
<Hew> oh excellent, I'll check it out
<Hew> thanks guys
<hggdh> sudo apport-retrace -o new.crash /var/crash/_usr_whatever_etc
<gnomefreak> i fied a bug on gvfs crash and IIRC apport retraced it fine
<gnomefreak> filed
<warp10> heya dholbach!
<Hew> I'm working on bug #252174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<gnomefreak> ah i marked it as a dupe
<hggdh> hah! this is the one I opened...
<hggdh> no, not me
<hggdh> Hew, you still get the crash, with up-to-date gvfs?
<Hew> hggdh: yes
<Hew> I didn't realise I was still getting it, but I found out that if a .crash file already exists, it's just that apport doesn't bug you about it so I didn't notice
<hggdh> do you have any ideas on how to reproduce?
<Hew> hggdh: It seems to crash on startup most of the time
<Hew> I'm able to reproduce it atm, which is why I'm trying to grab this stacktrace
<Hew> argh, apport-retrace is telling me to install -dbgsym packages which don't exist though..
<hggdh> disregard FTM, it will try to install all dbgsyms related to the packages even if they are not being directly used
<Hew> oh, will it do it automatically if I run it as root?
<Hew> one way to find out..
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> <hggdh> sudo apport-retrace -o new.crash /var/crash/_usr_whatever_etc
<Hew> yep, got all possible packages now, just run into a gpg issue so grabbing seb128's key
<Hew> haha, it STILL has those ?? lines..
<Hew> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/35846/
<Hew> hggdh: do you know how I can resolve them, or if they're even relevant? (I'm a tracing noob)
<mrooney> hmm, my class schedule is set up quite poorly for hug days
<mrooney> the two days I have classes are Tuesdays and Thursdays
<hggdh> Hew, well, you cannot, at least not automagically via apport
<hggdh> most of the times, missing dbgsyms are caused by a brand new package version being put available. The dbgsym generation runs behind, and might take a while to catch up
<hggdh> what apport-gtk runs, it list all packages related to the one failing (rdepends, I guess). Not all of them are directly related to the issue
<hggdh> but apport-retrace will try to load dbgsyms for all...
<hggdh> the only reall way to know if they are relevant for a specific crash is by looking at the BT, and checking the unresolved symbols ...
<Hew> ok
<persia> For ?? in apport retraces, it might be nice to determine for which library the dbgsym is corrupt.
<Hew> I just saw the title of this crash I'm tracing, and it's actually a different issue haha, oh well
<persia> Often a rebuild will generate proper dbgsyms, and if not, then it can be done with packaging changes.
<hggdh> persia -- and ping pitti on them?
<Hew> but hopefully I have the dbgsym packages in case I catch the crash again
<persia> hggdh: No need: just file a bug on the package.  Tag it "bitesize packaging".
<hggdh> thanks
<mrooney> what is the proper wiki page for debugging kernel lockups? say, at login
<persia> kernel lockup at *login*  That's odd.  Usually it's boot or something.
<hggdh> mrooney, the current is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<mrooney> persia: I assume it isn't just X since caps lock and magic sys req keys don't work, correct?
<hggdh> mrooney, out of sheer dumb curiosity -- would you be running with the Radeon video driver?
<persia> mrooney: X can eat the keyboard too: you might try running an sshd and seeing if you can get in that way.
<persia> Alternately, it might be a graphics driver, but that usually hits at ?dm start.
<mrooney> hggdh: I am using the restricted ati fglrx driver
<mrooney> so, yes?
<hggdh> k. I have found mesself with a X lockup, and this would happen on GTK and Radeon
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies might help.
<mrooney> persia: thanks
<hggdh> since this is my laptop, I got really hit while on the road
<hggdh> but ssh would still work
<mrooney> hggdh: oh, interesting
<mrooney> did you ever...fix it?
<hggdh> could not, not on the road
<hggdh> I moved temporarily to radeonhd, and this seemed to bypass
<hggdh> ah yes, running KDE with *no* GTK applications seems to work also
<hggdh> as soon as I am back home I will go back to it
<hggdh> mrooney, another thing: when this happened, the only local option was a hard reboot (force power-off). Remotely I could stop X, but the keyboard would still be locked
<mrooney> interesting; right now I am just hard rebooting as well when it happens
<hggdh> another symptom was X eating up one and a half CPU
<mrooney> I don't know if it is related but in a seemingly equally probable percent of the time (33-50%), it locks up at logOUT too, just leaving me at a completely black screen
<mrooney> basically once I am logged in on this computer, I try to stay that way :)
<hggdh> try SSHing in, if you have another system you can use
<hggdh> Hew, at least one of the unresolved lines in the stacktrace is from libpthread -- libc. So I guess we could follow persia's suggestion to open a bug on libc, and tag it bitesize packaging
<persia> heh.  libc is rarely bitesize :)  Are you sure it's not calling out again?
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> no, I am not... one of the addresses at the top (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/35846/) is a low address, perhaps kernel-related?
<Hew> hggdh: libc6-dbg and libc6-dbgsym already exist, I'm not sure what requires packaging.
<Hew> btw, I had -dbg installed, but apport-retrace removed it and installed -dbgsym instead
<hggdh> that's OK, only one of them can stay installed
<hggdh> the issue is libpthread is not resolving the symbols
<persia> I'd like to propose a new tag for a class of bugs: is there a procedure for that, or do I just add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags ?
<hggdh> persia, probably the best would be to email bug-control, and propose it here
<persia> hggdh: Thanks.
<crimsun> chuckf: will you guys be in an irc channel, too?
<chuckf> crimsun, for a while, yeah
<persia> Also, on the ?? : there's one low address, and then it bounces out again: it's the bounce out part that gets interesting.  Frame 3 is likely not so important, but without frame 0, it's hard to debug :/
<hggdh> persia -- yes... and the address of the ) frame seems to be out of the code so far
<persia> Err, Frame *2* is likely not so important
<hggdh> s/\)/0/
<persia> hggdh: Yeah: it's probably that the application is exposing a bug somewhere else (or is using the API in a maner other than that documented).  It's hard to tell from what we have.
<hggdh> persia -- re. the new tag: if you think it will be good, go ahead and do it -- you could still send an email to the list explaining why
<persia> hggdh: I've started using it already, but I'm sending a mail as you suggest.  Better to not annoy people :)
<hggdh> well, I am not annoyed ;-)
<persia> hggdh: Surely, but I still remember the fuss about people wishlisting sync bugs.  I'd rather be careful.  Also, the mail helps introduce it so that people start to use the tag.
<hggdh> yes, this is why I suggested it (and I also remember the fuss...)
<chuckf> under bugs.launchpad.net when you search a package like 'seahorse' I get 9 results that are mostly unknown/new. But when I get the bug itself those are the status' for the upstream project and the ubuntu distro is a different satus.
<hggdh> chuckf, and?
<chuckf> Is there a way to change what I see on that first list to reflect the ubuntu status rather than upstream?
<persia> chuckf: How are you seeing the list?
<chuckf> go to bugs.launchpad.net and search seahorse
<persia> You might want https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bugs
<persia> That probably takes you to https://launchpad.net/seahorse/+bugs
<chuckf> persia, that's it, thanks
<hggdh> (it is worth noting this is highly confusing for the new user)
<persia> hggdh: Confusing enough to have been filed as a bug?  I've been doing it too long to notice the confusion, but if you're able to support the case, filing a bug against Malone might help.
<chuckf> persia, is there a way to search a package and get to that?
<hggdh> persia, I am not sure this is a Malone bug... if you look at the Overview on https://launchpad.net/seahorse/+bugs, you will notice this is an old project (last updated for Edgy)
<hggdh> what we might need to do is some sort of cleanup. Also, the bugs reported there should probably have been reported against ./ubuntu/+source/seahorse instead
<dholbach> hey chuckf
<persia> hggdh: Maybe.  I think that it's a bug that we need to redefine the upstream association for each source package each release.  That's just *way* too much work for far too little benefit.
<persia> If that bug gets fixed, I'd be willing to associate upstream links again.
<chuckf> hey there dholbach
<effie_jayx> Hey all, cheers from venezuela,  I was asked about this bughttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/almanah/+bug/256347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256347 in almanah "Error in Original Maintainer (usually from Debian)" [Undecided,New]
<effie_jayx> I am a bit puzzled... this package was done someone, and it appears as if the a mantainer is claiming he mantains the pacakge
<dholbach> effie_jayx: if you check out the patch linked in the bug report, you will notice that the Original-Maintainer was changed to somebody else
<dholbach> -Maintainer: Angel Abad (Ikusnet SLL) <angel@grupoikusnet.com>
<dholbach> +XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Stefan Ebner <sebner@ubuntu.com>
<dholbach> that's a mistake
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  ahhh cool
<dholbach> effie_jayx: and sebner is on it
<dholbach> so it's all good
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  great
<blastermaster_> saludos
<sebner> dholbach: yes, sir :)
<dholbach> :-)
<effie_jayx> dholbach, thanks for the pair of eyes there :D
<effie_jayx> blastermaster_, epa,
<dropknee_> oye es aqui o no Blaster?
<dholbach> effie_jayx: np
<persia> effie_jayx: dholbach: Just as background, that package history is complex: the version in Ubuntu came from REVU prior to the preparation of the version in Debian, and there has been no merge or sync.
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> it's just what I could guess from looking at it :)
<persia> Yeah.  That "patch from ubuntu" is a little misleading, and incredibly huge.  I'm not sure where the impression was created that one was based on another.
<effie_jayx> persia,  I see
<effie_jayx> C3s4r,  hey C3s4r :)
<C3s4r> effie_jayx ;)
<C3s4r> effie_jayx bueno ya hice lo que tenia que hacer
<effie_jayx> persia,  so what is the solution then ?
<C3s4r> effie_jayx sigo buscando mas bugs
 * pedro_ hugs the whole channel
<pedro_> hello guys, everybody enjoying the GBJ ?
<effie_jayx> pedro_, yep... in maracaibo we are meeting later today
<effie_jayx> but we are already ircing the basics
<pedro_> effie_jayx: nice!, yeah almost the same here at Chile ;-)
<pedro_> effie_jayx: remember to use 5-a-day to see your job reflected here: http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<dholbach> pedro_: absolutely :)
<dholbach> pedro_: and here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/bugjam.png :-)
<effie_jayx> pedro_, I haven't submited any yet ;), I am working on my 5 first
<pedro_> yay!!
<effie_jayx> I am trying to reproduce a bug that C3s4r reported
<persia> effie_jayx: The Ubuntu packager and the new Debian Maintainer will coordinate, and collaborate to take the best of each for a sync.
<effie_jayx> persia,  ahh cool
 * yuriy is looking for a good bug to use as an example
<effie_jayx> yuriy, example for?
<yuriy> for teaching people at bug jam
 * effie_jayx is looking for bugs as well
<dholbach> pick a few Triaged bugs of a package that people know well
<chuckf> is staging.lp.net a fair place to use for examples?
<tuxmaniac> hi. Some of these compiz bugs are related to a particular applications behaviour (e.g. firefox) when compiz is turned on. This misbehaviour is not seen when it is off. So is this a firefox bug or compiz assignment is correct?
<tuxmaniac> hope I made myself clear
<effie_jayx> tuxmaniac,  I understand your wording ;)
<effie_jayx> tuxmaniac,  however I think it is compiz related..., Firefox for example would not respond at times.. but compiz eanbles the no response effect and that doesn't help either
<tuxmaniac> effie_jayx: wwell I had that doubt, because when I read it again, I banged myself for having such bad english :-)
 * greg-g waves from Michigan
 * RoAkSoAx waves from Perú :D
 * greg-g really waves from California, but I am representing Michigan today :)
 * RoAkSoAx really waves from Arequipa, but the Peruvian Bug Jam is done in Lima, that Peruvian City capital :P
<greg-g> cool
<Odd-rationale> Doesn't xubuntu use the gnome-power-manager as well?
<RoAkSoAx> :=)
<xander21c> Hello ;) Peru getting ready
 * tuxmaniac waves from India. Its already 1 day over here :-)
<effie_jayx> hehehee, It feels like open day for the olympics...
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<doctormo> Hello all
<nxvl> peru reporting!
<doctormo> Ubuntu-us-ma also reporting ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, was about time :P
<nxvl> i was fighting with the network
<nxvl> :P
<Yasumoto> bright and sunny here in california :)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahaha yeah xander21c mentioned something about that
<tuxmaniac> aah teh americas have awakened. India is reaching the fag end of the day
<RoAkSoAx> indeed
<effie_jayx> that makes it better then :D
<effie_jayx> we can work 24 hours
<persia> What?  A global day is 49 hours long.  No shirking!
<nxvl> persia: that's why it's 2 day long jam
<persia> Two global days is 73 hours :p
<nxvl> 8:D
<nxvl> persia: a lot of bug work
<persia> nxvl: That's why we're here.
<persia> Now we just need to get complete workflow: New -> Confirmed, Confirmed -> Triaged, Triaged -> In Progress, In-Progress -> Fix Released for as many as possible.
<persia> (but it's not the right time on this side of the world now)
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> persia: it's late out there
<chuckf> cool, one of our guys reported a bug in the last hour and he's already been notified it's being worked on:)
<tuxmaniac> 3 of the bugs I have triaged, the OPs have reported back that it isnt seen anymore and one can close it :d
<chuckf> now my question, how does the 5-a-day-applet work in hardy? I can't seem to get it running
<tuxmaniac> chuckf: use the CLI. its much simpler
<tuxmaniac> or I feel more comfortable with it
<nxvl> chuckf: just drag and drop your bug tabs into it
<chuckf> nxvl, how do I start it?
<Odd-rationale> right-click panel --> add to panel ?
<chuckf> I ran the install via the wiki page instructions and it shows installed
<chuckf> ah, there it is
<chuckf> it wasn't showing up before
<techno_freak> chuckf, the applet been working fine for me till now, a bit easier to add to my 5-a-day
<chuckf> I don't know if I didn't wait long enough or what, but I didn't see it in the add to panel menu until just now, some time after installing it
<persia> chuckf: There's a refresh bug with applet installation: it's often easiest to log out and log in again after installing applet packages (although there is another way to do it, I don't know it)
<techno_freak> persia, regarding bug 243828, got reply that python-simplejson is very much a dependency for ganeti and would like to update the package in hardy (the latest is available with simplejson dependency in intrepid)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243828 in ganeti "should depend on python-simplejson" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243828
<nxvl> join the dholbach huggers team: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach-huggers
<chuckf> persia, yeah I was probably being too impatient
<techno_freak> nxvl, approve me ;)
<pedro_> nxvl: why is the team moderated?
<persia> techno_freak: OK.  Approving nomination.  Please appropriately set the tasks.
<nxvl> pedro_: because i create it at 2 am, opened now
<pedro_> nxvl: alright, thanks ;-)
<tuxmaniac> me me me . I already commented on your blog with a +1
<tuxmaniac> nxvl: ^
<techno_freak> persia, what should i do for "appropriately set the tasks"? :)
<neosergio> o/ from peru
<nxvl> pedro_: you probably want to join the ~we-love-pitti team too
<nxvl> :P
<persia> techno_freak: Well, intrepid is Fix Released.  You'll want to triage the Hardy task as you would for any possible stable update.
<persia> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<techno_freak> persia, ok, will check that out
<nxvl> pedro_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-pitti
<pedro_> nxvl: haha saw it the other day, pitti didn't even know about it :-P
<nxvl> pedro_: yes, he knows :D
<nxvl> pedro_: he told me: don't post about it it's to emabaring how it is now
 * nxvl searchs logs
<pedro_> lol!
<manishtech> I have just installed intrepid,But first time since 6.06, my touchpad vertical scroll doesnt work out of box.. Any guidance?
<persia> techno_freak: Ask if you have questions (but I've just finished the thing I'm staying up for, so probably won't be be the person who answers)
<techno_freak> persia, ok :)
<nxvl> pedro_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/08/06/%23ubuntu-devel.html <- 07:50
<persia> manishtech: wait: the new input for the new X is still under heavy adjustment.
<manishtech> Has anyone faced any problems with touchpad in 8.10?
<manishtech> persia: thanks... how long will i have to wait :D
<persia> manishtech: Weeks maybe.
<alemcito> lç
<manishtech> persia: In next Alpha release can i expect it to be in? Still by that time, any tweaks to make it running?
<pedro_> nxvl: ah yeah, that was last week i was referring to a few more days ago, but yeah :-P
<pedro_> ubuntu people is so nice
<nxvl> pedro_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/08/08/%23ubuntu-devel.html <- 08:03
<nxvl> pedro_: no, that was 4 days ago
<pedro_> nxvl: is diego already there at the university ?
<persia> manishtech: I'm not sure if it will make the next Alpha.  It ought be sorted by FeatureFreeze.
<nxvl> pedro_: not, the lazy it's on his way
<pedro_> slacker :-P
<nxvl> pedro_: yep
<greg-g> wow, the new/nopackage bugs will go below 2000 before we are done this weekend
<pwnguin> crowdsourcing ftw
<greg-g> yep
<pwnguin> ive been thinking about setting up a crowdsourcing blog like site for various things
<_stink_> i'm trying to use the 5-a-day command line thing on gutsy... it complains that "ValueError: User 'ajlincoln' not found in launchpad", but ajlincoln is my launchpad ID (i'm signed in right now). any advice?
<pwnguin> spell check?
<pwnguin> _stink_: gimma a link to your lp profile
<_stink_> never mind. figured it out. i'm *dumb*
<greg-g> GO MICHIGAN! ;)
<_stink_> yay! we da bst
<greg-g> werd
<tuxmaniac> can someone check and see whether bug 254740 is reproducible?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254740 in gcalctool "512000 in Decimal, convert to hex is wrong" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254740
<greg-g> oo, gcalc bugs, I like them
<nellery> hi everyone
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: I can't reproduce the issue
<Flannel> greg-g: I can
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, me too, can't reproduce, reverse conversion works fine
<Flannel> yeah, 512000d converts to 7D000h which converts back to 512000d (should be
<tuxmaniac> I meddled with quit a few options. I just cant figur out how it gets reproduced for the OP :S
<greg-g> if the reporter still has an issue ask for a detailed steps to reproduce
<Flannel> oh wait
<Flannel> 512000 is 7d000.  How coincidental.
<tuxmaniac> what is coincidental in that?
<tuxmaniac> greg-g: I have done that already. lets wait and see
<greg-g> that is like saying 2 is 10 is coincidental ;)
<anakron> HI ALl
<greg-g> hello
<anakron> Hi All
<greg-g> anyone know the infamous "copy paste doesn't work after you close the original application" bug?
<greg-g> don't spend too much time trying to find it, not worth it
<greg-g> found it, brainstorm was useful for somethign!
<greg-g> bug 106644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106644 in ubuntu "MASTER Clipboard gets lost when windows is closed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106644
<nxvl> where is the list of standard answers for the bugs?
<jpds> nxvl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
 * nxvl HUGS jpds
 * jpds abraza nxvl 
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<jpds> RoAkSoAx: Solo estas celoso.
<RoAkSoAx> jpds, not really.. :P
<RoAkSoAx> jpds,  no soy de "abracitos" :P xD
<nxvl> plz!
<nxvl> we are huggie developers
<jpds> RoAkSoAx: Hugs from a FUNDAMENTAL part of Ubuntu development.
<nxvl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM
<RoAkSoAx> hahah i know i know, nxvl loves to hug
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<emma> What is the difference between the package rhythmbox and the package rhythmbox-applet ?
<Traveler2> I think bug # Bug 256445 should be set to wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256445 in evince "evince should use the whole window for single page pdfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256445
<pedro_> emma: those are different projects, rhythmbox is the whole music management program while the rhythmbox applet (which is not officially part of the rhythmbox project) is just an applet for controlling rhythmbox, change the song and so on
<emma> Okay thanks pedro
<pedro_> you're welcome
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to find out who contributed to a certain 5-a-day tag? or how many people contributed?
<jcastro> pedro_: the stock reply that tells people to submit to brainstorm needs to be fleshed out better I think
<jcastro> I've ran into two bugs where someone was told to go to brainstorm, they submit in brainstorm and then get told to submit it in launchpad.
<Odd-rationale> lol
<crimsun> I was under the impression that brainstorm isn't for bugs.
<Odd-rationale> i thought people should submit there "wishlist" items to brainstorm
<jcastro> it isn't for bugs
<emma> Is there any general package that's most likely for problems of the form: I have some key on my keyboard that doesn't work right
<crimsun> simple, get people to stop submitting feature requests and work on bugs instead!  *cackle*
<jcastro> crimsun: heh, if only. :)
<crimsun> emma: linux or hal-info, among others
<effie_jayx> bbl
<Odd-rationale> emma: sometimes X
<Odd-rationale> sometimes the keyboard...
<emma> Could an expert give their advice about which package this one affects -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/251806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251806 in ubuntu "can't play mp3s or flvs rhythmbox or totem after firefox and xul-runner upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<emma> Let me rephrase that.. :)
<emma> Could someone who knows more than me (any of you) give their advice about which package this one affects -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/251806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251806 in ubuntu "can't play mp3s or flvs rhythmbox or totem after firefox and xul-runner upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> jcastro: blaah yeah just saw the evince bug (bug 256445), the title in the response page tend to confuse people i think, i'll take a look to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256445 in evince "evince should use the whole window for single page pdfs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256445
<emma> How can something be 'wishlist confirmed' ?
<emma> "I tried it too and I found this person really does wish to have this feature"
<greg-g> basically, yes, it isn't availabel at this time (confirmed by someone) then a triager can set it to wishlist
<pedro_> well yeah, if you think it's worth to be Wishlist, it's ok to mark it as confirmed
<pedro_> btw greg-g, please mark it as triaged if you sent it upstream, thanks ;-)
<nxvl> pedro_: diego is already here
<greg-g> pedro_: will do, I forget that since I don't forward that often ;)
<nxvl> pedro_: fighting with the network as all of us :D
<pedro_> nxvl: send him a hug from me!
<pedro_> bbl5
<nxvl> pedro_: he said: "tell him i will give him one back in a very heterosexual way in a bit"
<nxvl> :P
<greg-g> "Note: If it is a request to add a feature to a specific program it should be forwarded to the upstream developers instead. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Forwarding%20upstream"
<greg-g> jcastro: hows that? ^
<greg-g> jcastro: added to the Bug/Responses page for the brainstorm copy/paste
<greg-g> bdmurray: thoughts ^
<greg-g> (that would obviously be nicely linkified, of course)
<bdmurray> greg-g: sounds good to me
<snap-l> Any thoughts on this bug and how to handle it: 149524
<snap-l> bug 149524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149524 in ubuntu "mirrors should update so they're usable during the update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149524
<hggdh> snap-l, I think it is an issue indeed, but I am not sure who would tackle it
<hggdh> I know *I* experience it every so often with US
<snap-l> Me too
<greg-g> geez, that took long enough, had to fix a syntax error with the bold (''') text
<greg-g> I wonder if we should subscribe ubungu-mirrors-admin to that bug snap-l / hggdh
<hggdh> greg-g, I did not even know this group existed... and I have no idea who they are. But certainly, if they administer the mirrors, they should be involved
<hggdh> but perhaps we should subscribe ubunTu-mirrors-admin ;-)
<greg-g> eh, whichever you prefer ;)
<hggdh> sorry, but it was begging for it ;-)
<emma> Guys would this be a bug to classify as affecting the kernel -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/154648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154648 in ubuntu "Failed to start graphic tablet driver (wizardpen)" [Undecided,New]
<snap-l> I'll subscribe them
<emma> this bug that I just posted a link to?
<Odd-rationale> no, other one. scroll up...
<Azazel8> I think bug # 256384 should be in the wishlist
<hggdh> bug 256384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256384 in pulseaudio "Please upgrade PulseAudio to new version 0.9.11 now available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256384
<hggdh> amazing -- s/he said s/he thinks it should be wishlist, and vanishes... For those that do not know about it: sync requests are not dealt by bugsquad
<greg-g> and should not be suggested to be discussed at brainstorm, btw
<hggdh> for details, please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<emma> hggdh: what is a sync request?
<hggdh> emma, when someone asks for a package to be upgraded to a new upstream version
<emma> greg-g: It is not good to suggest in a reply to a bug report that they take the idea to brainstorm?
<crimsun> 256384 requries very, very special handling.
<crimsun> requires*
<hggdh> emma, no. please see the link I just pointed out
<greg-g> emma: not when they are asking for a sync
<crimsun> it requires a corresponding upgrade of both alsa-lib and alsa-plugins to 1.0.17, and on top of that we would need git patches for alsa-lib
<emma> Okay. I have never done any such thing, just to clarify, just curious.
<greg-g> emma: yeah, understand.  it is different.
<hggdh> emma, I am actually glad you asked. It gave us a chence of explaining
<emma> cool :)
<greg-g> crimsun: figured it a bit more than a simple sync request :)
<hggdh> s/chece/chance/
<jpds> emma: Sync requests are when Ubuntu developers ask for packages to be upgraded using Debian sources.
<hggdh> greg-g, yes, I worded it badly
<crimsun> it's actually very, very convoluted
<greg-g> yeah
<crimsun> if you think the breakage in hardy for pa was bad, this would make it nearly worse.
<emma> This is nothing to do with anything really but I also surely hope that pulseaudio works differently some time in Hardy or hopefully in Intrepid.. It's been .. difficult.. for me.
<hggdh> to us, to us... count me in
<jpds> emma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess has info on the process.
<crimsun> well, no one had the spine to step up and accept my recommendations during post-hardy
<emma> okay cool.
<greg-g> crimsun: not sure what you are refering to, but it sounds like it was a "fun" time ;)
<crimsun> greg-g: 192888 documents it.
<crimsun> I have to stress that "simply" upgrading to the required versions of alsa-lib and alsa-plugins is /not/ an option for an LTS, and we've seen demonstrated breakage when that was attempted for hardy-proposed.  Much as I stated.
<greg-g> gotcha
<emma> crimsun: bug 192888 is definitely a bug that affects me directly, also there are strange things where mplayer cannot work if youtube was used first.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<crimsun> emma: those are largely fixed in multiple ways in intrepid.  Some of those ways are backportable to hardy-backports but only for the x86_64 arch.
<crimsun> the /only/ non-regressing method is the conffile changes to pulseaudio
<emma> crimsun: maybe you could write a script that people could execute and it would fix everything.
<crimsun> uh yeah, that would be about as good as automatix.
<crimsun> "here's a happy script"
<emma> I suppose maybe so, but I know you are a pulseaudio expert.
<crimsun> I'm not an expert in anything.,
<crimsun> I just happen to know systematic breakage and its workarounds for sound.
<crimsun> the necessary change is in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/hardy
<greg-g> pedro_: I updated the bug/responses page to include a note about the distinction between brainstorm and a feature request that should be forwarded upstream
<pedro_> greg-g: great!, thanks you
<emma> Is this guy Kevin Mitnik -- https://launchpad.net/~abedzaben-89
<nxvl> emma: nah! random guy using a known name
<hggdh> emma, probably not...
<emma> I kind of thought it was a long shot :)
<hggdh> :-) as a general rule of thumb, one should not look at nick and associate to real persons (well, with a nick like hggdh, it is easy for me to say that ;-)
<pjbroad> hi, anyone looked at bug #254423 its for a package ramlog which I din't think is in ubuntu.  What's the norm when this happens?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254423 in ubuntu "ramlog can't uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254423
<Odd-rationale> pjbroad: it is not in the repos, but you can download the .deb from the website
<pjbroad> from a ubuntu website?
<hggdh> no
<Odd-rationale> http://tofu3.szm.sk/ramlog/
<greg-g> then the problem should be reported to the people who made the package (.deb)
<pjbroad> indeed
<jibel> pjbroad: if it's not from an official Ubuntu repo, we do not support it
<hggdh> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20not%20provided%20by%20Ubuntu
<hggdh> and please close it invalid
<pjbroad> ok, thanks
<greg-g> np
<hggdh> welcome. Thank you for helping
<pwnguin> all that said, I wish we had a way of helping projects integrate their work
<hggdh> +1
<crimsun> we do, it's called #ubuntu-motu
<pwnguin> i know
<crimsun> jcastro: 17:50 < pwnguin> all that said, I wish we had a way of helping projects integrate their work
<pwnguin> it's not mentioned in the canned response though, and
<crimsun> pwnguin: there are paid Canonical employees who work to improve that; I just pinged one.
<greg-g> the bug reporter isn't the one we need to reach out to to integrate the work of others
<nellery> is the 5-a-day applet by any chance supposed to count down from 5 upon adding bugs to it?
<pwnguin> the bug reporter's one more person motivated to make it happen
 * greg-g is curious to see the results from the survey that jorge sent out
<hggdh> and this is why I do not think the canned response is the best place (but perhaps with a suggestion to tell the developers to use it?)
<hggdh> hum
<crimsun> or you could take red hat's approach and just hire upstream
<greg-g> pwnguin: kinda, other times they don't care who "maintains" that software, they just want it fixed.  it is the developers of the software and the people who are already packaging it
<crimsun> (j/k)
<hggdh> nellery, what do you mean?
<greg-g> heh
<nellery> hggdh, do you know what the applet is?
<hggdh> the 5-a-day, yes
<pwnguin> crimsun: no joke. i know fedora people / users who are almost angry Canonical doesn't operate like that
<nellery> the icon is like a sticky note, with the number 5 on it
<crimsun> pwnguin: not my decision :)
<nellery> Wouldn't that be awesome if, upon adding a bug, it counted down?
<hggdh> indeed...
<hggdh> ping dholbach on it
<greg-g> and when it hits 0 it should refresh to 5 (no 10!) otherwise people will just stop ;)
<nellery> hggdh, it was made by Markus Korn
<nellery> so I shall bother him about it :)
<emma> For learning purposes could one of you tell me which package this affects https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155669 in ubuntu "Random system freezes in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]
<pwnguin> http://jldugger.livejournal.com/1968.html is a small bit i wrote about the situation
<hggdh> so it is thekorn, sorry
<nellery> emma, it's an old Gutsy bug
<nellery> you should ask if it still exists in Hardy
<nellery> and if so, if it would be possible to test on Intrepid
<emma> Is that a good technique for many such bugs that were filed a long time ago in Gutsy? Ask for more information/if it is still a problem in Hardy and then mark as incomplete?
<hggdh> emma, the reporter never identified the issue
<emma> How do bugs like this ever 'evaporate' ?
<jibel> emma: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<jibel> set it "incomplete" and close it in 4 weeks if you've got no answer.
<crimsun> another thing to note about 155669 that may not be immediately obvious:  it's cluttered by unrelated comments by users (Stephen and Dianne) who do not have the same hardware
<hggdh> also -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Not%20described%20well
<greg-g> oh the joys of "random crashes" bugs
<hggdh> if the user was able to SSH in, then the machine did not really froze
<crimsun> my guess is the ati X.Org driver
<hggdh> right now, it is difficult to say *what* happened -- might be X
<hggdh> crimsun, heh :-)
<crimsun> however, which ATI video card?
<crimsun> it's FUN guessing.  really.
<hggdh> majority vote? Anyone?
<crimsun> "I bet your automobile's collant caused your computer to freeze"
<crimsun> coolant*
<emma> When marked incomplete they eventually automatically delete themselves?
<hggdh> they will, after 60 days
<hggdh> crimsun, OTOH, an automotive collant would be a sight to see ;-)
<emma> To me this sounds like not a bug but just running compiz on a system that is too slow to handle it -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155364 in ubuntu "panel sometimes freezes when using compiz" [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> just say: upgrade your hardware
<emma> No that's bad I think.
<hggdh> emma, please ask for a ' sudo lspci -vvn'
<Odd-rationale> i was joking of course...
<emma> okay, that way you can see what their specs are.
<emma> hggdh: is that a good thing to ask for in all cases like this where it may well be insufficient hardware?
<nellery> hggdh, really?  They set themselves to invalid automatically?
<nellery> I thought they just joined the really really really long list of bugs marked for expiry
<peanutb> Does anyone have the 5-a-day app working?
<hggdh> yes. You caould also ask the reporter to run, say, htop, when this is happening, and look at the top CPU process
<nellery> peanutb, I do
<hggdh> nellery, yes, they should
<nellery> ah ok
<peanutb> we are getting some really weird errors
<greg-g> hggdh: they aren't set to invalid automatically, they are jsut "marked for expiration" and a person has to manually do it
<Odd-rationale> peanutb: i have got it working
<hggdh> oh really? What a waste of effort...
<peanutb> FireRabbit was having trouble with it
<peanutb> im gonna try and get it working
<Odd-rationale> greg-g: where can we see all those marked for expiration
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Odd-rationale> peanutb: did he ask recently? i don't find his/her question in my scroll back...
<greg-g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs
<greg-g> it is linked from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<nellery> I think  better one to use
<nellery> would be an advanced search with 'Incomplete without a reponse'
<nellery> and ordered by 'least recently changed'
<pwnguin> hggdh: it's supposed to expire automatically, but that's a bug in lp itself ;)
<greg-g> nope
<greg-g> they decided to not do that after a bunch of people didn't like it
<greg-g> it happened once then never again
<pwnguin> well a bunch of people didnt look at bugs, yes
<hggdh> it is a question of human power and amount of bugs
<pwnguin> which is why today is about :)
<hggdh> indeed
<nellery> Here's a more appropriate list
<nellery> http://tinyurl.com/expirablebugs
<nellery> it doesn't have bugs that have responses from the reporter, but no reply from the triager
<hggdh> this can be something to look at and work on BUT: (1) if it is assigned to somebody, leave it be; (2) carefully read the issue before taking action
<Odd-rationale> So if a bug can be expired, and you read in the comments that "yeah, thanks, that solved my issue", it is quite some to close it?
<pwnguin> Odd-rationale: is it reproducable out of the box, or a matter of user error?
<hggdh> another view, with just "incomplete-without-response" , no assignee: http://tinyurl.com/5aqah2
<hggdh> and sorted least recently changed
<hggdh> Odd-rationale, sometimes what solved the reporter's issues was a bypass, not a solution.
<Odd-rationale> i see
<peanutb> okay from 5-a-day im getting some weird errors
<Odd-rationale> peanutb: like?
<Yasumoto> I'm having bzr issues with 5-a-day
<Yasumoto> something about ctypes 1.0.2 instead of 1.0.3
<peanutb> pastebinning it
<peanutb> http://pastebin.ca/1097433
<emma> Is this a bug with xorg? -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/156480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156480 in xorg "ati-prop-driver, dualhead, X freezes" [Undecided,New]
<emma> Or is that bug old enough to ask if it is still a problem and mark incomplete?
<pwnguin> emma: it might be an x driver thing. until its clear its xorg, I'd refile it against xserver-xorg-video-something
<pwnguin> and ask if it's fixed in hardy / intrepid
<emma> Okay.
<peanutb> Odd-rationale: im getting a bzr error about branches not existing
<Odd-rationale> peanutb: did you tell 5-a-day what your LP id is?
<peanutb> yeah
<peanutb> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.ca/1097433
<nellery> peanutb, I think that happened to me
<pwnguin> emma: the one trick is, it's restricted; that's fglrx
<nellery> reinstall 5-a-day
<nellery> delete your ~/.5-a-day file
<peanutb> i installed it like 5 min ago
<emma> pwnguin: I don't get you, what do you mean by restricted?
<nellery> peanutb, and delete .5-a-day-paul-bartell
<nellery> it's happened twice to me, and that worked
<pwnguin> emma: ati has different drivers. the closed binary ones (restricted) and the free ones
<pwnguin> anyone know the right package to assign fglrx bugs to?
<emma> pwnguin: ahh I understand now. Yes that would be a problem.
<Odd-rationale> pwnguin: well, you have to download the fglrx binaries from ati.com
<pwnguin> emma: ati is one of the open ones =/
<pwnguin> no you dont
<Odd-rationale> i don't think it is in any of the repos...
<pwnguin> i know theres some parts in -restricted-modules
<Odd-rationale> oh, wait. ditch that...
<pwnguin> dont worry, i already did :)
<Odd-rationale> linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Odd-rationale> downloading from ati.com is the other way to get the drivers...
<pwnguin> this is true
<pwnguin> but not very user friendly, or supported
<Odd-rationale> less recommended but sometimes works better
<pwnguin> when it doesn't work, dont file in LP ;)
<Yasumoto> sweet, 5-a-day works
<Yasumoto> i forgot to uncomment the repo after upgrading to intrepid from hardy..
<Odd-rationale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Yasumoto> for packages from debian, the difference between a merge and a sync is
<Yasumoto> a merge is for a new package not in Ubuntu, and a sync is for one already in the ubuntu repos, right?
<peanutb> Odd-rationale: getting rid of the .5-a-day file fixed it. thanks
<effie_jayx> Yasumoto,  a merge is for a package that has changes compared to the original debian package
<Odd-rationale> peanutb: wasn't my idea... but was going to suggest it... :)
<Yasumoto> effie_jayx: ah, thanks
<Yasumoto> (I was thinking "merge this package into the Ubuntu repo")
<effie_jayx> Yasumoto,  those are requests to MOTU's
<pwnguin> Yasumoto: it is a merge, it's merge the changes ubuntu has with the changes debian has
<pwnguin> sometimes ubuntu changes make it upstream, so we can drop patches etc, and if there's no changes left, we can just sync from then on
<pwnguin> Yasumoto: http://jldugger.livejournal.com/8866.html has a quick treatment on the subject =/
<pwnguin> it doesn't cover what a sync is versus a merge though
<effie_jayx> pwnguin,  there is cool docs in the wiki
 * effie_jayx fetches for them
<effie_jayx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/Merging-and-Syncing is a nice one
<pwnguin> no pictures, and a wall of text ;)
<pwnguin> anyways
<nxvl> hello from peru in a new location: Starbuck cafe!
<effie_jayx> nxvl,  :D
<nxvl> no more proxys finally!
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<emma> Is there a certain common package for reports of the form: "My resume/suspend don't work"
<Odd-rationale> i think it is acpi
<Odd-rationale> another one might be pm-utils
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-10
<Odd-rationale> But i remember in the video, he said that hibernate/suspend goes under acpi...
<pwnguin> all roads lead to matthew garrett
<emma> pwnguin: What are your thoughts about this one -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153665 in ubuntu "Notification sometimes "sticks" upon closing an application" [Undecided,New]
<pwnguin> i love the "bumps"
<pwnguin> thank you ubuntu forums, i love stupid pings
<emma> heh.
<mrooney> howdy everyone, what an active channel today
<emma> What package does that one belong with, or is that a 'do you still have this problem in a newer Ubuntu?'
<emma> mrooney: it's the GBJ maybe that's why.
<pwnguin> its probably gnome-panel or somethnig else
<emma> I was thinking gnome pannel or metacity
<pwnguin> not metacity
<mrooney> I would imagine gnome-panel
<mrooney> unless there is a more specific package for the applets, but not that I know of
<pwnguin> or perhaps the app that closed it
<Odd-rationale> maybe he just locked it to the panel.
<emma> gnome-pannel is not a source package.
<emma> oops typo
<mrooney> emma: I would mark it against gnome-panel and Incomplete it, asking if it still occurs and in which distribution and version of gnome-panel (apt-cache policy gnome-panel)
<hggdh> I would say gnome-panel indeed
<emma> Thanks!
<emma> Can you guys tell me what is it about it that tells you 'gnome-panel' ?
<Odd-rationale> the notification tray is part of gnome-panel i beleive...
<Odd-rationale> Is it ok to simply suggest to the reported to file upstream? or do I actually have to go do it?
<Odd-rationale> s/reported/reporter
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: no, a reporter rarely even would know what you mean by that :)
<Odd-rationale> mrooney: so i have to actually do it?
<mrooney> emma: right, it is a gnome-panel applet
<emma> Okay great. Thanks very much. I think helping with bugs might help me learn more deeply about Ubuntu.
<mrooney> emma: you definitely will, and learn about all sorts of applications and commands you never knew existed!
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: you don't HAVE to, you can leave it for another triager, and can suggest in the comments that it should be
<emma> That's fantastic. :)
<Odd-rationale> ok. thanks
<Odd-rationale> i would hate to create an account in like 5 different bug trackers..
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: but it isn't, IMO, reporters responsibility to file upstream, they are using Ubuntu, and that's part of our "job"
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: which bug is this, specifically?
<mrooney> pretty much all of gnome uses the same one so it isn't really that bad.
<Odd-rationale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/230652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230652 in ubuntu "wrong line wraps in KDE4 kate and kwrite" [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> it is kde
<Odd-rationale> kde4 for that matter
<pwnguin> mrooney: what should i do when upstream basically ignores launchpad?
<pwnguin> (we can take this to PM if you don't want to spam the channel)
<mrooney> pwnguin: hmm, what do you mean by ignores? it isn't really an upstream projects job to worry about Ubuntu, usually
<Odd-rationale> i think he has the wrong settings...
<Odd-rationale> and there are quite a lot of settings for a single app in kde...
<mrooney> pwnguin: so you mean a bug reported upstream that the project doesn't care about fixing? in that case we can patch it on our package and give it to them, though that is less than optimal
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: it's OK to suggest, but then somebody else has to do the work, so it would be great if you'd actually do it
<emma> What if we find a bug report where it appears that someone has solved the problem in one of the comments?
<Odd-rationale> :(
<pwnguin> mrooney: say someone reports a wacom bug in ubuntu, and I'm pretty sure it's upstream's fault, but I can't reproduce it
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: it's part of the process of triaging...
<Odd-rationale> ok. Thanks!
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: and of course, provide the appropriate cross linking
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: but if you don't want to get into that yet, you can just not triage those bugs to begin with. I started by just subscribing to bug reports to learn what other people did with them
<emma> mrooney: now there's a good idea.
<mrooney> emma: well, it depends if it was actually a bug or not. did someone come up with a workaround for it?
<pwnguin> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=525124&aid=2030106&group_id=69596
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 2030106 "Erratic Pen movement on x41t laptop" [Pri: 5,Closed fixed]
<pwnguin> actually, wrong bug
<emma> mrooney: I'm also thinking, after this GBJ is over maybe I will just concentrate on a couple of packages I know more about or have an interest in.
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: however, I think that bug could be helped with a screenshot and maybe some settings that he has set...
<pwnguin> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=525124&aid=1987565&group_id=69596
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 1987565 "Can&#039;t mouse from one screen to another with Graphire" [Pri: 5,Open]
<emma> mrooney: I think it looks like it was not a bug but more of a need to know how to configure x-org. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/152214
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: and of course mark it against the right package (kdebase)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152214 in ubuntu "IBM Thinkpad T40 trackpoint (pointing stick) misconfigured" [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> yuriy: i would look through the settings if i had kate. But i don't use kde, much less kde4...
<mrooney> emma: yeah, I would recommend when you find incoming bugs (say from the RSS or #ubuntu-bugs-announce) that seem interesting to you, just subscribe to them, I do that with 2-3 every day, and you will get the emails of what happens and see it triaged and ideally eventually fixed
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: also, often you don't have to file anything upstream, just search
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: in this case, searching for "kate word wrap" at bugs.kde.org turns up dozens of reports
<Odd-rationale> yuriy: oh, i didn;t think of that...
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: and don't forget to search launchpad for duplicates as well when you work on bugs. same idea.
<emma> yuriy: what is that about? If you find a duplicate bug what are you supposed to do with the two bugs?
<Odd-rationale> report one as duplicate
<greg-g> you mark one as a duplicate of the other.  making the one with more information the master
<mrooney> emma: you mark the new one as a duplicate of the other, and leave in a comment in the duplicate bug thanking them for the report, saying it has already been filed, and asking them to read the duplicate for possible workarounds, and add any new information
<yuriy> emma: pick the one that's a better report (clearer, more information) then mark the other one as a duplicate of it (there is a link for that)
<Odd-rationale> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/MarkingDuplicate
<yuriy> and leave an appropriate comment
<emma> okay great.
<greg-g> heh, and have 4 people provide duplicate answers to the question ;)
<mrooney> :)
<mrooney> emma: also, with that report you linked, it depends on if the conf file is actually "misconfigured"
<Odd-rationale> The master one is the one you type the number of? or ther other way around?
<pwnguin> greg-g: hey, more eyes is better
<greg-g> pwnguin: yep
<mrooney> Odd-rationale: the first, you type in the master bug #
<emma> mrooney: yes, perhaps I should ask if the person's problem has been resolved and mark it as incomplete?
<mrooney> emma: sure, you want to find out if it previously worked, say in a previous version of Ubuntu, which would make it a regression and a bug
<mrooney> if it has never worked out of the box, that would be a 'wishlist' importance bug, I would say
<mrooney> emma: a crucial thing though, when marking things as incomplete (or making any change, I would say) is to subscribe to the bug so when the person provides more information you can change the status appropriately, otherwise it could stay in incomplete!
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: report fix'd
<Odd-rationale> to that kate bug?
<Odd-rationale> yuriy: ^
<yuriy> Odd-rationale: yeah, it was already fixed, but I did all the stuff anyway (add upstream link since I'd already found it anyway, set right package, set status to fixed, set importance to wishlist, thank the reporter)
<Odd-rationale> k thanks a lot!
<yuriy> s/wishlist/low
<emma> mrooney: Okay, I was under the impression that if something is marked as incomplete then it eventually is deleted ?
<mrooney> emma: well, it is "expired", after 60 days of no response
<emma> Is that for all bug reports or just ones marked incomplete?
<mrooney> which makes sense, if you need more information and the reporter hasn't gotten back to you in two months, those aren't useful bugs for developers/triagers to look at, there is nothing to be done with them
<mrooney> just Incomplete!
<nellery> emma, you should look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<emma> Invalid:
<emma> * This status should be used when the bug report does not contain adequate information to determine whether or not it is a bug even if it is resolved for the reporter
<emma> Doesn't this constitute a criterion by which we could mark almost all of these as invalid and be done with it? :)
<mrooney> yes that wording does seem sub-optimal
<mrooney> Invalid is used when the behavior is not actually a bug, essentially
<emma> I know I was being ironic. :)
<mrooney> yes, it would save us some time :)
<mrooney> I'll just make a script to mark all incoming bugs as Invalid and we can go do other things :)
<pwnguin> like complain about how ubuntu sucks and crashes on us, and totally lost that term paper
<mrooney> haha yeah, everyone definitely will come across a really angry, obnoxious report every once and awhile
<pwnguin> heh, the only one i came across was an upstream developer
<mrooney> I really want to keep a "best of" bug list, but I worry about offending the reporters :)
<pwnguin> how dare we ship xournal when there's a point release avalable days after freeze
<mrooney> haha you should look at the X-Fi bug
<pwnguin> i think i'll pass
<mrooney> an untested alpha driver came out 2 days before Hardy final and someone was pretty upset we weren't shipping it
<daradib> I think this bug should have wishlist status: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wesnoth/+bug/256345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256345 in wesnoth "recruiting impossible on some parts of a castle" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_stink_> i'm getting a bunch of errors from the command line 5-a-day app when trying to add a bug... any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/36028/
<pwnguin> im always amused when volunteers are short on time
<Odd-rationale> _stink_: did you upload your ssh keys ro launchpad?
<daradib> pwnguin: i don't get it
<Odd-rationale> s/ro/to
<pwnguin> daradib: the global bug jam is on; you're short on time but participating anyways?
<_stink_> Odd-rationale: i did - they're shown at https://launchpad.net/~adamjlincoln
<daradib> pwnguin: i am working regardless of jam
<pwnguin> daradib: ok then
<daradib> there is no jams close to me
<daradib> are*
<emma> This person seems to have fixed their own problem -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/154809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154809 in ubuntu "nvidia driver does not seem to work after gutsy update" [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> _stink_: you have 2 keys uploaded?
<_stink_> Odd-rationale: i had one for a while that worked fine as far as I could tell. earlier today when i ran into this problem, i added the second hoping it would help.  it didn't - i get the same error
<_stink_> they were generated on two different machines
<_stink_> each of which i now get the same error on
<Odd-rationale> well thr first line says "Permission denied (publickey)."
<Odd-rationale> so i think it has somthing to do with that...
<greg-g> it is ok having more than one key, I do and 5-a-day works
<Odd-rationale> maybe try over again>
<Odd-rationale> ?
<greg-g> he has ;)
<_stink_> i know, which is strange. i assumed the line after that about concurrent connections was the error assocatied with the failed connection
<Odd-rationale> yeah i know more than one key is ok
<_stink_> but if no one else is getting this, then there must not be a limit problem
<mrooney> emma: so in that case, if they fixed it themselves and it was their own fault, a misconfigured file or something, then you can just thank them for the report and mark it Invalid, but in this case it seems like it is potentially a legitimate bug
<_stink_> maybe I'll just file a bug on it :)
<Odd-rationale> _stink_: maybe you have more than one running
<mrooney> it is sort of disturbing that all that work took place out of launchpad
<_stink_> Odd-rationale: more than one... one what?
<Odd-rationale> or more than one bzr connections running...
<_stink_> i don't have the applet going, just using the command line
<emma> mrooney: how so?
<mrooney> emma: well there is a lot of information in that forum thread, you could try to figure out the relevant stuff and leave it in a comment
<mrooney> emma: I think you are picking hard bugs :)
<emma> I'm trying to find good ones.
<mrooney> if you are new to triaging you probably don't want to look at old bugs since every one else passed them up already, if they were easy they are already triaged probably
<emma> True.
<emma> I'm looking at the list of ones without a package and trying to put them with the package.
<mrooney> I would recommend looking at incoming bug reports and subscribing to ones you want to know more about
<mrooney> yeah, that is a worthy effort
<emma> Okay.
<emma> Yes I'm going to do that, but I'm trying to do stuff for the GBJ today and tomorrow.
<mrooney> still you may want to focus your efforts on newer ones and not the ones no one else knew where to assign either :)
<greg-g> heh
<mrooney> although certainly finding old ones and asking is a great way to learn, and get attention to old bugs that maybe fell through the cracks
<mrooney> emma: so, I guess you can't go wrong, in conclusion :)
<daradib> Could someone please mark Bug 256345 as wishlist status (or low)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256345 in wesnoth "recruiting impossible on some parts of a castle" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256345
<emma> :)
<greg-g> heh, is that a "this game is hard" bug?
<emma> You have a good style mrooney :)
<pwnguin> greg-g: no, its a "this game should work" bug
<pwnguin> what it really needs is a low and a forward to upstream
<greg-g> yeah, looks like it
<greg-g> I'll set it to low, you wanna take care of forwarding?
<pwnguin> not really =/
<greg-g> :) me neither
<pwnguin> if it means i might meet esr, i'll pass
<Odd-rationale> the wesnoth server is not working very well right now anyways...
<greg-g> what? esr is a dev for wesnoth?
<Odd-rationale> his name appears in the credits...
<greg-g> ah
<pwnguin> yes, he is
<pwnguin> check ohloh on wesnoth
<mrooney> emma: thanks :) by the way, if you are focusing on bugs without a package, bdmurray has a great stock response for that
<mrooney> if I can find it...
<emma> What package is involved with system > shutdown ?
<mrooney> emma: anyway it is something like "Thanks for your bug report. This bug was filed without a package specified, which is important for getting it looked at by the right people. I have marked this as a bug against PACKAGENAME. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage for more information."
<hggdh> a colleciton of stock responses is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<hggdh> s/colleciton/collection/
<mrooney> hggdh: ooh, I wasn't so far off :)
<mrooney> emma: good question about that package
<hggdh> you were good, mrooney... I just thought the collection could help
<mrooney> hggdh: no I appreciate it, that's what I was hoping someone would provide
<_stink_> Odd-rationale: filed bug with bzr. thanks for taking a look :)
<mrooney> emma: one trick is to search for bugs in ubuntu that would probably be in it, and look at the package, like "gnome logout" or "gnome shutdown" or something
<danmulvey> exit
<danmulvey> oops
<pedro_> emma: gnome-session
<emma> mrooney: that's a good idea.
<emma> Does every package in Ubuntu have a bug supervisor ?
<pwnguin> no, sadly
<pwnguin> well, maybe supervisor means something extra special
<pwnguin> but if every package had someone paying special attention to it, we could just take the whole unassigned queue, assign it to a random package and let them figure it out ;)
<crimsun> except that's what happens
<crimsun> the Ubuntu package and ~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> i didnt mean one specific random package
<pwnguin> maybe you didnt either?
<emma> Who looks at it then, the motu who packaged the package in the first place?
<crimsun> emma: sometimes
<crimsun> otherwise you have to assume~motu does
<emma> do the motus have developer skills or do they just need packagers skills?
<jarosser06> i think bug #256491 should be set to wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256491 in nautilus "Computer does not appear in "places"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256491
<crimsun> emma: many of both
<mrooney> pwnguin: you theoretically could do that, but all that would happen is they would mark it invalid against their package
<pwnguin> heh
<emma> crimsun: some of them just have packaging skills ?
<hggdh> emma, yes
<pwnguin> mrooney: but some fraction of them would be right!
<crimsun> emma: sure, but "just" is misleading.
<mrooney> pwnguin: haha yeah, just keep cycling around the invalid ones until there aren't any left :)
<hggdh> :-)
<effie_jayx> jarosser06, I think not
<effie_jayx> jarosser06,  there are two references to computer in nautilus
<mrooney> emma: by the way another excellent resource is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Checklist
<emma> Okay let me read that.
<effie_jayx> one is a big buton nexto the the navigation arrows ... anything that would enable it to be more "accesible" would include neon lights with google maps directions on how to find it ;)
<jarosser06> alright i wasnt sure how to label it im new sorry
<daradib> greg-g: thanks
<effie_jayx> jarosser06,  it's cool :D
<effie_jayx> jarosser06,  good call on refering to brainstorm :D
<jarosser06> Thanks i got it off the Triage tutorial lol, so just curious what would you mark something like that as b/c i totally agree with you the computer button is right there
<emma> I seem many people start their bug report with: binary package hint: <packagename> why do they do that and where did they learn to do that? Is there some rubric some place that advises people how to file a report?
<snap-l> emma: That's part of the "Report a Problem" link in GNOME
<snap-l> It's under 'Help > Report a Problem'
<emma> Ahh.
<effie_jayx> jarosser06, mark it invalid, if the reported strongly feels he is right... let him reopen it
<jarosser06> alright thanks
<effie_jayx> but once well argumented it is rarely chanllenged
<jarosser06> so do you have any advice for someone just beginning with bugs
<effie_jayx> jarosser06,  keep it coming :D
<effie_jayx> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cfv/+bug/256500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256500 in cfv "cfv package recommends bittorrent | bittornado, not transmission" [Undecided,New]
<effie_jayx> is it resonable to change the package to suggest transmission then?
<hggdh> jarosser06, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<hggdh> its a good start
<hggdh> and feel free to ask questions
<jarosser06> i read that and How to triage
<hggdh> so... keep it simple. Start looking at bugs, and grab one you feel confortable with (or less unconfortable with ;-)
<hggdh> and then try to apply what you read
<hggdh> if in doubt, ask. We do not bite, most of the time
<jarosser06> lol thanks
<hggdh> you are welcome, jarosser06. Thank you for helping
<jarosser06> i think this is a wishlist item bug # 256476
<hggdh> bug 256476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256476 in empathy "Does not support file transfers" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256476
<mrooney> jarosser06: did you look at the bug checklist page I sent emma a few minutes earlier? that has some great tips
<mrooney> yeah that looks like Triaged/Wishlist at first glance
<hggdh> I will set it so
<jarosser06> yeah i started looking at it a little i kinda wish i had a printer so i dont have to keep switching screens
<hggdh> jarosser06, good catch, thank you
<jarosser06> yall are very helpful
<hggdh> jarosser06, this is a community effort. Community efforts only work if all work together and help each other
<hggdh> jarosser06, just a question: have you registered in launchpad?
<jarosser06> yeah its great i have used Ubuntu for about 2 years and i dont think i have ever had a question or problem that i have not been helped with
<jarosser06> i try to do the same through the mailing list and thought i might try my hand at bugs now
<jarosser06> yes
<hggdh> good, then you can add your comments in
<hggdh> and we need all help we can get -- lots of bug reports, and not enough bug triagers
<hggdh> huh
<hggdh> a question, jarosser06: when you said ' yall' you meant 'all yall', or just ' yall' ?  ;-)
<jarosser06> all of you
<hggdh> ah, all yall
<jarosser06> yeah
<jarosser06> ill clarify next time
<jarosser06> lol
<hggdh> pure old texan ;-)
<jarosser06> yeah im actually in Huntsville right now going to Sam Houston
<jarosser06> i think bug #256478 and bug #256477 are wishlist candidates as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256478 in empathy "Multi-protocol contacts not supported" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256477 in empathy "Password-protected rooms aren't supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256477
<hggdh> and I am in DFW
<jarosser06> what does that stand for
<jarosser06> Dallas Fort Worth ?
<hggdh> yes
<jarosser06> gotcha
<jarosser06> ive never been to Dallas
<hggdh> another way of saying dallas metroplex
<jarosser06> Oh
<hggdh> bug 256478 taken care of.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256478 in empathy "Multi-protocol contacts not supported" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256478
<hggdh> bug 256477 will need a bit more of work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256477 in empathy "Password-protected rooms aren't supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256477
<hggdh> there is no upstream pointing to it, so we need to find if it has been reported upstream to link
<jarosser06> how do you do that
<yoda_van> bug #30910 should be set to Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30910 in hwtest "Hardware Database not browseable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30910
<hggdh> empathy is a gnome application, so it should be described in gnome.org; also, it's native BTS (Bug Tracking System) is http://bugzilla.gnome.org
<lifeless> is patricio gonzalez here?
<hggdh> yoda_van, why?
<hggdh> jarosser06, so you can go to the gnome BTS and search in for a matching bug
<yoda_van> it been addressed for awhile now, in brainstorm - just haven't taken action on making the db searchable/readable
<hggdh> (this is all part of bug triaging)
<yoda_van> its actually broken by design, if you read through the comments
<hggdh> I did, and I agree. Still, ogra put it out of in progress to new
<hggdh> he could have put it as wishlist
<jarosser06> ok so i should look in the gnome db after looking through launchpads if it is related to gnome
<hggdh> so I think we should ask him about that
<yoda_van> k
<yoda_van> let me check and see if ogra is on email list
<hggdh> jarosser06, if we could find an upstream bug, or the project plan for it, it would help. It does not really help just to set it wishlist, if upstream (the actual developers) do not get to know about it
<jarosser06> ok that makes since
<hggdh> (the other two bugs you pointed out had nice upstream bugs already linked
<yoda_van> hggdh, ogra is on email list so they will see the request - ty
<hggdh> welcome, yoda_van. Thank you for helping
<yoda_van> np
<yoda_van> this is a blast - albeit tedious
<jarosser06> what if you dont see a bug listed in gnomes database
<hggdh> it is hard work... usually any hard work is tedious ;-)
<jarosser06> yeah
<jarosser06> and a little confusing at first
<jarosser06> but still pretty fun
<hggdh> jarosser06, in this case we would have to check for the empathy project plan
<hggdh> the reporter stated it is in line for next**2 or next**3 gnome version
<jarosser06> so does that mean the empathy project is already working on it
<hggdh> that is what the reporter stated. We need to confirm it
<jarosser06> and we need to look in the upstream project plan not the one in launchpad correct
<jarosser06> I dont even see empathy under gnomes project listing
<jarosser06> nm i found it
<hggdh> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<jarosser06> alright so i see the feature listed for future developement
<jarosser06> now do i mark it as confirmed on launchpad
<hggdh> yes, you can. Add the link to the roadmap also
<jarosser06> when i add the link is there a special way to do that or do i just add it in a comment
<jcastro> do they use gnome bugzilla?
<jcastro> ah yes
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> jarosser06, since it is the roadmap, just as a comment. You edit the description to add it there also
<hggdh> these 3 bugs, in fact, will have no immediate use... but they were opened, so we need to deal with them
<jcastro> jarosser06: with empathy being proposed for the desktop if would be awesome if you could help be the link between launchpad and the upstream bug tracker
<effie_jayx> bug #255019 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255019 in syslinux "Live CD menu gives no indication of which version of Ubuntu this is" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255019
<hggdh> jcastro, good idea
<jarosser06> yeah this is actually cooler than seeing my architectural drawings being built
<jarosser06> lol
<jarosser06> alright i added a comment and updated the description
<jarosser06> so how did i do
<jarosser06> lol
<jcastro> jarosser06: ah, don't people to post on brainstorm for that!
<mrooney> hey, can anyone confirm or deny that visiting yodlee.com with javascript enabled crashes firefox?
<jarosser06> huh
<jarosser06> it opened fine for me
<jcastro> jarosser06: you told one guy to post his bug on brainstorm, they'll just tell him to post it on launchpad.
<jcastro> hggdh: wow, nearly every bug is linked to upstream.
<hggdh> jarosser06, very good. I set it to triaged now
<jarosser06> sweet
<jcastro> this makes me a happy camper
<hggdh> jcastro, which bugs?
<jcastro> empathy bugs
<hggdh> thanks to jarosser06, actually
<jcastro> all 6 of them. :)
<hggdh> LOL
<jarosser06> i only delt with like one lol
<jcastro> if we can keep that up it would be really fantastic
<hggdh> jarosser06, I do not use firefox
<hggdh> jcastro, I agree
<jcastro> I'll blog about this, since I suspect more bugs will be incoming
<jcastro> this is inspirational.
<hggdh> thanks, jcastro. As you very well know, all help is appreciated.
<hggdh> jarosser06, you picked 3 of them up
<mrooney> can anyone else try yodlee.com, I disabled all extensions and still get a segfault
<jarosser06> oh yeah but i only did the upstream stuff for one
<hggdh> OK, I changed two of them, but because you raised the issue
<jcastro> jarosser06: determining if something is upstream by bringing it up still counts!
<hggdh> absolutely correct
<mrooney> jarosser06: do you have flash installed?
<jarosser06> would bug #256507 be considered a wishlist bug as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256507 in brasero "Please sponsor brasero 0.8.1 (main) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256507
<jarosser06> yes i do
<jarosser06> mrooney, yes i do along with java should i disable them
<jarosser06> and try a gain
<jarosser06> again*
<mrooney> nope, I just wanted to make sure you had everything enabled that I did
<mrooney> thanks for testing
<hggdh> jarosser06, no, this is a workflow bug. Bugsquad does not deal with workflow bugs.
<anakron> Happy Global Bug Jam
<anakron> Hi all
<anakron> hi rooney
<jarosser06> ok i am on a 64 bit Ubuntu if that makes a difference
<jarosser06> ok
<hggdh> jarosser06, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<anakron>  Hi all
<jarosser06> i found a bug about firefox not saving bookmarks and i found a duplicate but the duplicate states some other problems as well so is it still a duplicate
<jarosser06> ?
<hggdh> hi anakron
<anakron> :O
<anakron> Hi hggdh...
<hggdh> jarosser06, it is one issue per bug
<hggdh> so a bug with more than one issue has to be split
<hggdh> by the reporter
<jarosser06> oh well it seemed that the issue was resolved in fact the only mention of other problems was in the heading itself
<hggdh> so it is not really a duplicate?
<jarosser06> i think it is they both have the same problem, the firefox bookmarks are not saved after firefox is shutdown
<jarosser06> its bug#256512 and the duplicate is bug #224985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224985 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0, not saving history or bookmarks, the navigations buttons (foward, back,etc) does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224985
<hggdh> bug 256512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256512 in firefox-3.0 "I cannot modify Firefox bookmarks, neither adding new ones or deleting old ones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256512
<hggdh> jarosser06, although it sounds the same, the descriptions of the error are different
<jarosser06_> sorry i got booted
<hggdh> ah. they do not seems to be the same issue
<jarosser06_> ok
<hggdh> for bug 256512 you might ask the reporter to run firefox from a terminal, then save the output and attach to the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256512 in firefox-3.0 "I cannot modify Firefox bookmarks, neither adding new ones or deleting old ones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256512
<jarosser06_> alright so mark it as incomplete
<hggdh> yes
<jarosser06_> done thanks
<anakron> Hi all
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purple-plugin-pack/+bug/256419  >> Must be in Wishlist!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256419 in purple-plugin-pack "Purple Plugin Pack needs updating" [Undecided,New]
<anakron> Thanks you
<Awsoonn> GBJ is rocking!
<Awsoonn> 1880 bugs left w/o a package? not bad!
<anakron> Hi Awsoonn
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/256513 >> Must be in Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256513 in ubuntu "add pidgin-facebook" [Undecided,New]
<anakron> how i can show you packages that must be in wishlist?
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/256513 >> Must be in Wishlist
<anakron> its a good way?
<emma> Yes these stats are pretty cool --- http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<emma> Especially the Team and Tags
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  i've almost fallen off the top contributors ever.
<Hobbsee> anakron: yes, you can.  but you could find something actually useful to do.
<anakron> ok
<anakron> so, its a package that enabled pidgin to work with facebook and...lots of people will be happy with this integration
<Hobbsee> i'm sure they would.
<emma> anakron: But I think people are grateful for what you do here.
<Hobbsee> however, one of the primary aims of the bugsquad is to find actual bugs, and to get them to a useful enough state that people can actually fix them.
<anakron> ok
<anakron> yeah i know
<anakron> and im working with real bugs there, in LP
<Hobbsee> and while it's helpful from a splitting bugs perspective, it's a much better use of your time to fulfil the primary aim.
<anakron> but there are some bugs that are called wishlist
<anakron> i only report it here and then, people that can do it, could choose if its necessary or not
<Hobbsee> there are.
<Hobbsee> okay..
<anakron> :-) sorry
<hggdh> anakron, actually bug 256419 sounds more like a workflow bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256419 in purple-plugin-pack "Purple Plugin Pack needs updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256419
<anakron> ok
<anakron> thanks
<hggdh> bugsquad does not deal with workflow bugs. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<anakron> thanks all
<Hobbsee> hggdh: that could do with being filed in debian.
<Hobbsee> or linked, if there's a debian one open
<hggdh> Hobbsee, yes, but... you know the story... I tend to stay clear of potential workflow bugs
<Hobbsee> hggdh: fair enough, but there's no one touching on it, so you coudl deal with that one.
<Hobbsee> there's no commitment for someone to actually work on the bug.
<Hobbsee> oh, debian BTS has changed.  interesting.
<hggdh> but same place?
<hggdh> yes.
<Hobbsee> sorry?
 * Hobbsee adds the debian bug
<hggdh> I was still trying to open the link to debian bugs
<hggdh> oh, you did it already
<Hobbsee> yeah, sorry :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> no prob, Hobbsee
<hggdh> anyway, the comment in the bug was not warranted
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know.
<Hobbsee> this is one fo the problems with the bugsquad - they don't seem to use their brains, or just arne't taught what is useful or not, and rely too much on predefined responses.
<hggdh> well, in this case, actually, no reading of wiki
<hggdh> Hobbsee, what is a "brain"? ;-)
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<hggdh> the empty space behind my eyes, methinks
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<emma> What is the definition of a workflow bug?
<Hobbsee> emma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<emma> Thank you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> you're welcome.
<emgent> moin LaserJock :)
<techno_freak> morning all
<emgent> LaserJock: i have a bad news for you
<LaserJock> hi emgent
<LaserJock> emgent: oh?
<emgent> new bind is already vulnerable to cache poissoning
<LaserJock> wonderful :/
<emgent> http://tservice.net.ru/~s0mbre/blog/devel/networking/dns/2008_08_08.html
<jarosser06_> does anyone have amsn on their system
<nellery> jarosser06_, are you having a problem logging in?
<jarosser06_> yeah i installed it to test a bug i found
<jarosser06_> and it would not let me on pretty much as it was reported
<jarosser06_> and i noticed that if i run it through the terminal it doesnt give me any sort of messages
<jarosser06_> so i was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if anyone knows how to get an error message out of it
<jarosser06_> do you have it on your computer hellery
<nellery> jarosser06_, no, sorry
<jarosser06_> nellery*
<jarosser06_> oh would you know how to get an error message out of it
<nellery> are you referring to Bug 137048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137048 in amsn "amsn can't log in" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137048
<jarosser06_> no its bug 256516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256516 in amsn "amsn error conecting to server" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256516
<nellery> ah
<nellery> them I'm clueless :)
<jarosser06_> they do seem very similar the only difference is the version
<jarosser06_> thanks for the try
<jarosser06_> im pretty new at this stuff
<jarosser06_> could bug #256522 be closed as it doesnt actually appear to be a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256522 in ubuntu "Entire System Get Hold" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256522
<nellery> jarosser06_, that should be converted into a question
<Hobbsee> jarosser06_: i'd turn that into a question
<Hobbsee> bah.
<nellery> hehe
<nellery> jarosser06_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ConvertToQuestion
<nellery> I just created that yesterday :D
<jarosser06_> thanks
<Hobbsee> neat!
<nellery> jarosser06_, if you find that it is troublesome to follow, then that was my intention :)
<jarosser06_> lol
<nellery> hehe, just kidding
<jarosser06_> i got it, took me a minute to find the button though lol
<nellery> could the screenshot be improved?
<jarosser06_> um you might make it just a little bigger or something i just kinda glanced at it and wasnt sure at first what it was
<jarosser06_> actually i think its fine im just running on half a brain lol
<nellery> I was trying to keep it small to keep the table smaller
<nellery> but I think I will expand it a bit
<nellery> make it a little more obvious
<jarosser06_> yeah for people like me lol that cant catch the obvious
<jarosser06_> i think bug 256520 should be marked wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256520 in wine "Should use flat menus by default instead of 3D menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256520
<nellery> jarosser06_, that's really an upstream thing
<nellery> you should report this upstream here: http://bugs.winehq.org/
<nellery> then set a bug watch using the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<jarosser06_> alright thanks
<nellery> I'll mark the Ubuntu one as wishlist for you
<jarosser06_> ok thanks, i need to put the link of the upstream bug reported right?
<teKnofreak> Hobbsee, can you look bug 243828 and tell me whether I really need to go for SRU or not. persia asked me to nominate and follow it up yesterday night, but the latest comments from upstream leaves me confused :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243828 in ganeti "should depend on python-simplejson" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243828
<jarosser06_> i think bug #256331 needs to be labeled wish list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256331 in linux "2.6.26 kernel lacks realtek 8101 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256331
<tuxmaniac> hello nellery . I wanted to know whether you are working on bug 251281 or I can have a shot at that? I see your comment on that bug. hence thought better to ask.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251281 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] toped" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251281
<anakron> Hi all
<jarosser06_> howdy
<nellery> tuxmaniac, nope, I was just confirming it
<nellery> your free to take it
<tuxmaniac> nellery: thanks.
<anakron> Hi all
<Odd-rationale> hi!
<tuxmaniac> warp10: hi
<warp10> heya tuxmaniac!
<cactaur> Hey everyone. If you're triaging a bug and you can confirm it, and if there's something the original reporter didn't mention that you might think should be helpful, should you put that in your comment, or get the original poster to describe it?
<Hobbsee> go ahead and add it yourself
<cactaur> All right. Thanks.
<cactaur> Oh, and another thing I was wondering. How exactly do you triage a wishlist?
<cactaur> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/200780/+editstatus <---- Does this seem like a wishlist entry?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200780 in xchat "Make 'Esc' close the find dialog in X-Chat" [Undecided,New]
<nellery> cactaur, yea it does
<nellery> you should forward it upstream
<Odd-rationale> what package do bugs that have to do with updating from one version to another? like updating to 8.04 removes hosts in /etc/hosts? update-manager?
<Hobbsee> not usually
<Hobbsee> it usually belongs to whatever package has done teh change.
<Odd-rationale> Hobbsee: so which packages owns /etc/hosts ?
<Odd-rationale> anyone else know?
<Hobbsee> dpkg -S /etc/hosts?
<Odd-rationale> i'm not currently on a debian system...
<emma> Odd-rationale: I'm not sure becuase I missed the context here but becareful about bugs that have to do with updates or versions because it may be a workflow bug, which we don't touch.
<Odd-rationale> k
<emma> workflow bugs are bugs being used by the developers to fasciliate their communication. I have a link, hold on..
<emma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<emma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<Odd-rationale> no, this is not one of them...
<emma> oh okay
<Odd-rationale> emma: do you know what is the output of "dpkg -S /etc/hosts"?
<Odd-rationale> i;m not on a debian system atm...
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Odd-rationale> sorry, i'm just curious...
<Hobbsee> dpkg: /etc/hosts not found.
<Odd-rationale> oh...
<cactaur> Yeah, got that too.
<Hobbsee> therefore, it's not in any package, but autocreated somewhere.
<Hobbsee> what does packages.ubuntu.com say?  same thing?
<Odd-rationale> well, i'm on Arch Linux. and if i query for /etc/hosts, it tells me it is owned by the package "filesystem" which i don't find in ubuntu, but it might give us a hint...
<emma> dpkg: /etc/hosts not found.
<Odd-rationale> libboost-filesystem1.34.1?
<Hobbsee> !search libboost
<ubottu> Found:
<Hobbsee> ubottu: fail.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail.
<Hobbsee> !search libboost-dev
<Hobbsee> !info libboost-dev
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost): Boost C++ Libraries development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.34.1-4ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1887 kB, installed size 28148 kB
<Hobbsee> Odd-rationale: i *doubt* it's from there
<Odd-rationale> yeah, probably not the equivilent of filesystem for arch..
<Hobbsee> Odd-rationale: that sounds like a good question to ask in #ubuntu-devel on a weekday.
<Hobbsee> (i doubt anyone's there now)
<Odd-rationale> Hobbsee: ok.
<Odd-rationale> the description of the filsystem package in arch is "Description    : Base filesystem" Is there any package in Ubuntu that installs the base filesystem?
<Odd-rationale> Another hint, is that filesystem is the first package to be installed... What is the first package ubuntu installs?
<Odd-rationale> could you find out in an apt log or something?
<anakron> Hi all
<Odd-rationale> hi!
<anakron> HI again
<Hobbsee> Odd-rationale: pass.  and i'd guess debootstrap, but i doubt that's the answer of what it should be.
<Hobbsee> maybe it's squashfs.  or something before that.  i don't remember :(
<Odd-rationale> k, thanks for the help!
<Hobbsee> that's definetly a question for u-d
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nasm/+bug/202095 >> Must be in Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202095 in nasm "New stable versions available 2.x" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> that's arleady in debian.
 * Hobbsee pokes rmadison
<anakron> so, must be like a sync?
<Hobbsee> anakron: that's already in intrepid.  you can finish that bug off.
<anakron> ok
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com would have told you that.
<anakron> i cant see it
<anakron> Every time when i tried it i cant access to the page
<Hobbsee> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nasm&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all ?
<anakron> ok thanks
<anakron> now i can
<anakron> thanks
<Hobbsee> otherwise, there's a tool called rmadison
<Hobbsee> i think it's in ubuntu-dev-tools.
<Hobbsee> you can use that to look up versions in debian and ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> (which is quicker)
<Hobbsee> anakron: this is the sort of useful triage to do.  While you could just get it marked as wishlist, it's much more useful to check if the version is anywhere else, and get it to a final state.
<manishtech> anyone using 8.10 Alpha 3?
<anakron> me
<Hobbsee> unlikely - they've done updates since then.
<manishtech> anakron: Did you experience any problems while shutting down
<anakron> no
<anakron> which problem have you
<manishtech> anakron: When I click on restart, it logs me out and shows the login screen, from there i have to select restart
<Hobbsee> manishtech: known bug.
<anakron> :O
<Hobbsee> it's supposed to get fixed soonish
<anakron> yeah!
<anakron> i got it
<manishtech> Hobbsee: Soon? You mean in next testing release?
<manishtech> anakron: You experienced it?
<Hobbsee> i think the plan was for after that.
<anakron> yes
<anakron> all times
<Hobbsee> manishtech: everyone's getting that.
<manishtech> Hobbsee: Thanks.. I thought only I was experiencing it? Does anyone know the bug #
<anakron> someone knows something about netbooks?
<anakron> of intel
<anakron> forget it
<Hobbsee> manishtech: search for it?  i think it's part of gdm, from memory?
<manishtech> Hobbsee: Checking
<Hobbsee> it certainly does exist.
<Hobbsee> manishtech: in fact, it's listed in the release notes, according to google.  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha3
<manishtech> Hobbsee: Is it this https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/126797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 126797 in gdm "gdm spawns a new X server when told to restart the system" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Hobbsee> don't thikn so
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> bug 250506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart act as logout" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<manishtech> ubottu: Yeah its 250506...
<manishtech> ubottu: I am experiencing 250506 exactly and not 126797 though the latter is also confusing to be the same
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<effie_jayx> good morning /afternoon / evening
<qense> hello
<Hew> anyone know how gvfsd-trash starts? Trying to triage/valgrind for bug #252174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<Hew> if I kill it, it respawns. Does someone know what that sounds like? I've checked /etc/init.d as well as sessions, and can't find a mention of gvfs
<RAOF> Hew: It's probably started by gvfs itself.   That's pretty new, so I don't know exactly how it determines stuff.
<RAOF> Hew: You could always move the real gvfsd-trash executable to gvfsd-trash.real and create a gvfsd-trash script which calls the real executable under valgrind or something.  That'd be worst-case fallback, I think.
<Hew> RAOF: Any idea where gvfs is started? I need to find the line that starts gvfsd-trash so that I can change it into a valgrind command
<Hew> hmm ok
<RAOF> Hew: It's possible that it's started via dbus, but it's also possible that it's started automatically as soon as some gnome/gtk/glib app starts.
<RAOF> gvfs is low level stuff; it's going to be started somewhere core.
<Hew> init is the parent process, but I can't find it in init.d, and being a novice on this stuff that's where I got stuck
<RAOF> init is the parent process of everything :)
<Hew> RAOF: I'll give the script idea a try, I should be able to handle that :-)
<RAOF> Aha.
<RAOF> dpkg --listfiles gvfs
<RAOF> Or, dpkg --listfiles gvfs-backends.
<Hew> ah good idea. I know it's in gvfs-backends, so I'll have a look at those files
<Hew> yep
<RAOF> Survey says: /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/trash.mount
<RAOF> dpkg is frikkn awesome.
<Hew> indeed :-)
<techno_freak> persia, am still confused with bug 243828 that I haven't yet nominated for SRU. Can you check the new comments?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243828 in ganeti "should depend on python-simplejson" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243828
<persia> techno_freak: I'd suggest avoiding the debate about 1.2.0 vs. 1.2.5.  That said, if the application doesn't start, or doesn't work, or is otherwise nonfunctional, that is a valid reason for SRU.
<persia> (or at least *I* think it is, and remember that once being part of SRU policy, but I'm not on any SRU review teams, so may be mistaken)
<techno_freak> persia, ok
<effie_jayx> can someone reproduce bug #256611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256611 in ttf-ubuntu-title "the letter "a" does not look like ubuntu-title when using tilde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256611
<tuxmaniac> Can someone please review bug 255224 and sponsor if found OK. Thanks in Advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255224 in gnusim8085 "New Upstream Release 1.3.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255224
<hggdh> morning to all
<techno_freak> morning hggdh
<jibel> effie_jayx: this is a duplicate of bug #147146 and #256614.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147146 in ttf-ubuntu-title "Swedish letters åäö (and som more) are absent in ttf-ubuntu-title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256614 in ttf-ubuntu-title "the letter "e" does not have a proper tilde." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256614
<effie_jayx> jibel,  is it?
<persia> I don't think those are duplicate, although it may depend on the specific artist generating the additional glyphs.
<effie_jayx> jibel, there is no reference to á
<jibel> but it's reference to missing glyphs.
<jibel> You won't fill a report for every missing glypth, do you ?
<jibel> From the changelog : "
<jibel> Ubuntu-title currently provides the following Unicode coverage:
<jibel> Basic Latin: 93/128 (72.66%)
<effie_jayx> jibel, but the bug's name is " Swedish letters åäö (and som more) are absent "
<jibel> Latin-1 Supplement: 2/128 (1.56%)
<effie_jayx> how is a spanish contributor going to find a spanish related issue with the package in a font that is intended for a sweedish issue
<effie_jayx> ?
<effie_jayx> jibel,  I understand your point. but how does the definition of that bug relate to the bug I reported
<effie_jayx> the title does not relate to the issue and the description.
<effie_jayx> jibel,  I think it's the point of the exercise.
<jibel> swedish report is about missing glyphs in the font, spanish report is about a character with wrong rendering because the glyph is missing. This is the same issue.
<effie_jayx> jibel,  they are related yes
<effie_jayx> it is the same issue
<effie_jayx> no
<effie_jayx> as I am not trying to write in sweedish
<effie_jayx> my keyboard settings are different from the oher reporters and all
<effie_jayx> I can't reproduce that bug.
<jibel> From a user point of view there are 2 different issues, but from the developper point of view it's the same.
<jibel> When you watch the font with e.g. gucharmap, you'll see the missing glyphs.
<effie_jayx> right
<persia> No, even from a developer point of view, they are different: they are different glyphs.
<effie_jayx> jibel,  well I reported a bug, with hopes some day I can write titles to my slides in spanish with the ubuntu-title font
<persia> Mind you, having a master "Glyphs are missing" bug listing all the missing glyphs might address the developer point of view.
<persia> effie_jayx: Can you generate the right glyph for review?
<effie_jayx> persia,  I have not worked with fonts, but I could give it a shot
<persia> effie_jayx: If you could, and perhaps add various diacriticals to other letters that you know are missing, I'm sure that the appropriate party would be pleased at the expansion.
<effie_jayx> persia,  I am on it then
<hggdh> and then mark those bugs as duplicates
<hggdh> of the new master
<persia> effie_jayx: Cool.
<persia> hggdh: A new master?  Why not retitle/redescribe the oldest one, and dup to it?
<jibel> and add the tag "metabug" ?
<persia> saves bug numbers for future use (and saves us typing as many digits in conversation)
<hggdh> thats good.
<persia> Personally, I'd like to see more redescription going on: sometimes we do a good job of triage, but the title and description still aren't clear, so the bug doesn't get the attention it deserves.
<hggdh> I fully agree
<hggdh> and, when updating a bug description, please try to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<hggdh> all -- a good wiki page to bookmark is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<hggdh> jibel, yes, then tag it metabug. You can see all the current tags at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<markvandenborre> I've just had bug #34523 rejected as invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34523 in debian-installer "geoip localisation suggestions" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34523
<markvandenborre> with the mention "please use brainstorm.ubuntu.com"
<markvandenborre> is that documented policy, or just someone trying to score launchpad karma?
<markvandenborre> hm, that might sound a bit negative... whatever the reason, the intention is probably good
<markvandenborre> but is this ubuntu bug policy?
<alex-weej> markvandenborre: if it's that vague, then it should probably be on brainstorm
<alex-weej> if you're willing to thrash out a technical solution
<yoda_van> is 'invalid' the part that is bothering you?
<alex-weej> try blueprints.launchpad.net/
<yoda_van> i believe that is just the easiest way to say, not a bug, but something you'd like to see added to the app
<yoda_van> it doesn't mean the thought is invalid
<markvandenborre> yoda_van: I had it set to wishlist myself...
<yoda_van> ahnh
<markvandenborre> (before this came about, before brainstorm even existed)
<techno_freak> markvandenborre, may be because we dont have a way to convert a bug (which is invalid as a bug) to a wishlist, we comment so and mark it as invalid bug :)
<techno_freak> err.. sorry s/wishlist/brainstorm idea/
<markvandenborre> so, right now, if I hadn't been very active and come around here, this idea would just be lost
<markvandenborre> now I appreciated the fact that there has at least been some kind of feedback after 2 1/2 years
<markvandenborre> but the way this was tackled, to a newcomer would sound a lot like "not interested, don't annoy us with this kind of stuff"
<yoda_van> markvandenborre, all of the above is sort of true, that's why this weekend is global bug jam, and everyday people are trying to address bugs as they come in
<yoda_van> it is an all volunteer army - all are welcome
<yoda_van> the reality is, to a newcomer and an old-timer; no, we are *very* interested, and trying our best to get all the bugs triaged and sent to the right place
<markvandenborre> ok, so something went wrong here
<markvandenborre> if I hadn't been an 10+ year free software veteran
<markvandenborre> I would feel like "whatever, I'm not putting my time in things that get neglected"
<yoda_van> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<hggdh> markvandenborre, the triager could have been a bit more courteous indeed
<markvandenborre> hggdh: which is exactly what I'm saying: at least in the way of bringing the message, there should have been more information
<techno_freak> markvandenborre, i agree that the triager could have given an explanation why it is marked as invalid :)
<markvandenborre> maybe it should have been marked needsinfo or something
<markvandenborre> because it would need a formal specification
<hggdh> I agree. Courtesy should be always maintained.
<markvandenborre> but the contents of the bug is a different thing of course
<markvandenborre> than the way the message is brought
<markvandenborre> or the other way would have been for this person to have moved the bug to brainstorm
<hggdh> markvandenborre, please bear with us. There are many new triagers, and some, huh, mistakes, should be expected
<markvandenborre> yes, no problem
<markvandenborre> I'm not screaming out loud "you guys did a lousy job"
<markvandenborre> quite to the contrary
<hggdh> unfortunately there is no way of automatically converting to a brainstorm
<markvandenborre> then it should have happened manually, or whatever
<hggdh> and this is your idea. I would not feel comfortable opening a brainstorm for you
<hggdh> (and getting the credits)
<markvandenborre> policies have changed from having wishlist bugs accepted in launchpad to wanting them in brainstorm
<markvandenborre> that's allright
<markvandenborre> but the reason I'm here was 1) to find out about new policies I was unaware of 2)to point you guys at a communication problem that might be solved by better documentation/process in the bug squad
<hggdh> wishlists are still accepted, but yours is a bit more than that. Wishlist will depend on developers having the time to implement, whereas brainstorms can be "voted"
<hggdh> markvandenborre, a triager is always expected to be courteous, and this is well documented. All that is needed is the willingless to read it
<hggdh> and, of course, follow it
<markvandenborre> the point is that a bug like the one I filed two years ago would rightly be considered invalid if filed now
<markvandenborre> because there is brainstorm
<hggdh> markvandenborre, you can re-open it, if you wish, and state the reasons for doing so
<markvandenborre> so what I think is not clearly documented is what needs to happen to old wishlist bugs that actually belong in brainstorm right now
<markvandenborre> hggdh: I'm thinking of doing the following:
<markvandenborre> reopen, ask the triager to give more information why he closes bugs in the future, file it on brainstorm, close it
<markvandenborre> does that sound right?
<hggdh> markvandenborre, it works. You do not even need to re-open it. May I also suggest you send an email to ... (hold on)
<markvandenborre> hggdh: ubuntu-devel?
<hggdh> Ubuntu Bug Control (ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net) stating what happened, and what you think about it? This will give a chance for all of us in bug-control to discuss the issue
<markvandenborre> ok
<hggdh> and, of course, you can send an email to ubuntu-devel-discuss (not ubuntu-devel). u-d-d would be a correct place to present the idea (which, BTW, I personaly like)
<hggdh> markvandenborre, finally, on behalf of all, I apologise
<markvandenborre> hey, no need to
<markvandenborre> you guys are doing great work
<hggdh> thank you. Huh, would you be willing to help triage bugs ;-)
<markvandenborre> as I said before, I appreciate that, really
<markvandenborre> I'm just concerned about newcomers and their reaction to this
<hggdh> so am I
<techno_freak> :)
<hggdh> and this is another reason I elected to discuss it here, so that everybody could see it
<techno_freak> and know where we usually do mistakes, and ahem.. correct them :)
<markvandenborre> hggdh: sorry, I have 1 1/2 full time job, and I keep my ubuntu involvement limited to going to trying to coordinate a Locoteam, and going to a few Ubuntu Developer Summits
<markvandenborre> heheh
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> so am I, so am I... and I also have to throttle down my involvement (as I said elsewhere, I have family, dogs, and professional life to worry about, in this order)
<markvandenborre> kthxbye
<hggdh> techno_freak, we learn from our mistakes, that is true
<hggdh> bye. Thank you
<techno_freak> :)
<techno_freak> we also learn by looking at other's mistakes and being careful not to commit them ;)
<hggdh> yes... :-)
<hggdh> but this is actually important: we should respect the reporters, and maintain a courteous exchange always. This is a requirement for bug-control, but I just checked, and do not see it clearly stated for triagers. I wIll raise the issue.
<techno_freak> yes, agreed
<hggdh> ogasawara, ping
<hggdh> techno_freak, for example, persia just corrected me when I wrongly suggested opening a new master bug. It was obviously the incorrect choice, and I still erred...
<techno_freak> I have been corrected a lot of times, thanks to those corrections I have been improving :)
<techno_freak> sometimes it also happens to be a communication error where the triager misses few pleasantries that the reply looks a bit arrogant :)
<yoda_van> yeah, it seems that curt replies come off as nasty - even though probably not intended to be
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> the problema is not what you actually meant, but how it is perceived
<effie_jayx> anyone here can help with a package... I have modified ttf-ubuntu-title and I am hiaving problems building the package
<effie_jayx> buidling fails due to changes in the binary file,,, (ttf)
<effie_jayx> they seem irrepresentable
<jpds> effie_jayx: Are they in the source tarball?
<effie_jayx> jpds,  yes, and that is how they came when I did apt-get source
<jpds> effie_jayx: Does the error say what is unreprsentable?
<effie_jayx> jacob,  the tty file
<ogasawara> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> ogasawara, morning to you and all; I will call you private
<tuxmaniac> can someone set the bug 239179 importance to Low ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239179 in libitpp "Static version of libitpp is missing from libitpp-dev package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239179
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, done
<tuxmaniac> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> I thought you would be able to set importance to low yourself...
<tuxmaniac> hggdh: I am not part of that team which will be able to do that
<hggdh> ah, ok, sorry
<alexadranghi> ﻿Hi guys. Just wanted to let me know I'm using Hardy on Linux corus 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP 686 GNU/Linux, and just apt-get update & upgrade-ed, and for some reason Thunderbird is now crashing whenever I hit send if I enable signing with Enigmail. Where's the best place to report this problem. I can't see anything in the main log files - where are thunderbird's own log file located? Cheers.
<mrooney> alexadranghi: the best thing to do is probably to file a bug in launchpad against thunderbird (ubuntu) and let someone who knows more tell you what they need
<mrooney> alexadranghi: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird to see if the bug has already been reported, otherwise click the "Report a bug" link
<alexadranghi> Cheers
<alexadranghi> Heh. Look's like firefox died too.
<LimCore> how to get source for "p7zip-full" ?   apt-get source "p7zip-full" -> E: Unable to find a source package for p7zip     (I want to edit it's documentation)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-03
 * BUGabundo $ do_funny_stuff(sleep) ; $ echoes REM
<Scienceman123> Bug 408095 should be tagged as wishlist, please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408095 in gnome-settings-daemon ""Disable touchpad while typing" should ignore modifier keys when monitoring keyboard activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408095
<hggdh> Scienceman123, can you please explain why (I see no other comments in the bug)?
 * hggdh is not against, just would like some reasoning
<lifeless> I'm very for
<lifeless> hggdh: 'ctrl-click'
<lifeless> or do mean, reason for wishlist?
<hggdh> lifeless, yes. I would rather not move to wish without a comment
<hggdh> every change in status should have a comment explaining why
<Scienceman123> It is not a regression
<lifeless> Scienceman123: you sure about that?
<Scienceman123> And it does not fail to do something it should
<Scienceman123> It's a "It would sure be nice if" kind of thing
<Scienceman123> it seems
<lifeless> its also got a solution in it.
<lifeless> I suggest turning it into a patch and moving on.
<Scienceman123> Ok then
<Scienceman123> Sorry, I'm new
<hggdh> Scienceman123, I am not arguing it. It is just that blind change in status should not happen. You have a good reason, so you should comment in explaining it. And I will be extremely happy to change it.
<hggdh> Scienceman123, no problems, and we are glad you are helping
<lifeless> indeed
<hggdh> lifeless, +1
<hggdh> arghh. Hotel connections really suck :-(
<hggdh> ah well. Scienceman123 has left the building. I will add the patch
<thekorn> good morning!
<bddebian> Boo
<Lademord> Can somebody please tag bug 253465 with verification-done? I cant figure it out
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 253465 in daemontools "[SRU] daemontools-run needs to work with upstart" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253465
<micahg> You can click Update Description/Tags and add i, Lademord
<yvan300> hello all, well i am kinda new to this and would like to know a good starting point for a noobm and please don't refer me to the wiki
<hggdh> yvan300, heh. Allright, I will not refer you to the wiki. But I *do* ask: have you read it?
<yvan300> hggdh: more or less, but what i really want to know is what do you recommend that i start to do first
<hggdh> yvan300, OK. more or less sounds good ;-)
<yvan300> hggdh: so what should i do then?
<hggdh> yvan300, I understand you want to triage bugs, right?
<hggdh> (after all, this is what we do in this channel)
<yvan300> hggdh: that's the point , i don't know wht to do, i just want to help and thus i need guidance
<hggdh> yvan300, we will guide you, no problems
<yvan300> hggdh: ok so what to do first then?
<hggdh> yvan300, go to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ , and select -- say -- "newest first", anc lcik on the search buttom
<yvan300> what now hggdh
<hggdh> then look at the bugs that will be shown. Select one you feel comfortable (or *less* uncomfortable), and try to see if it explains the issue, has the data needed, etc
<hggdh> You *may* not feel comfortable with any of them; in this case, just get the next page, and try again
<hggdh> when you find one you want to work on, start, and ask here in case of doubts
<yvan300> hggdh: do i need to know any programming to solve these, i am currently learning python
<hggdh> yvan300, no, not necessarily. But you really should look at some of the wiki pages (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase comes to mind)
<hggdh> you can, if you want, fix on the python packages. It is up to you, and we will still be glad you are helping
<yvan300> hggdh: ok thanks for your help :D
<hggdh> triage is the first step: we must understand what the issue is (if indeed is an issue), *then* we can try to solve it
<hggdh> yvan300, you are welcome. Again, please do not hesitate to ask for help
<yvan300> hggdh: i will keep that in mind
<hggdh> thank you. And thank you for helping
<yvan300> hggdh: can you run me through how you would tipically fix a bug
<yvan300> hggdh: sorry found a tut in the wiki
<hggdh> yvan300, we will be here, anyway ;-)
<hggdh> but, please keep in mind that *before* one can fix a problem, the problem must be understood... and this is where triaging pops up
<plars> someone feel like taking a look at this bug?  I'm not sure if it's an issue with some post-removal scripts in tomboy/fspot, or if it's with dpkg, or both
<plars> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/403726
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403726 in f-spot "package f-spot 0.5.0.3-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> plars, difficult to say, all I can see is that something got a segfault
<BUGabundo> hey
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-04
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> how we can get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/309724 moving?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309724 in pulseaudio "no sound after fast switching between logged in users" [Low,Confirmed]
<LimCore> anyone alive?
<Hobbsee> no, everyone's dead.
<Hobbsee> looks like you'll need to argue that one with pulseaudio upstream
<LimCore> yeah I'm doing that.  System wide should fix that.  But it is said to not work in Ubuntu?  I will check hopefully in free time.
<Laibsch> Can somebody point out some valid Launchpad script examples?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Examples seems to be outdated at least for the easy to understand example "Mass closing"
<Laibsch> I don't always want to use the web interface
<Laibsch> Anybody have some easy launchpadlib examples?
<snappca> I'm a long time kubuntu user but I've never reported a bug before.  I have a brand new thinkpad t400s that has a lot of issues (mostly with keyboard functions but also docking/undocking).  After reading through the ubuntu webpages related to reporting bugs, I'm still not sure how best to proceed.  I was intending to start with some bugs related to keyboard functions not working.  Should I enter those separately via the LaunchPad interface?  Any help
<snappca>  started would be appreciated.  I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask, I honestly haven't used IRC since the 90's.
<bac> snappca: yes, please enter your bugs in launchpad separately.  do a search first, to make sure they have not already been reported.
<snappca> bac: ok, thanks....I was concerned that reporting hardware specific bugs via the launchpad web interface was not the appropriate way.
<snappca> bac:  should I be using a different IRC channel or bug interface since I use Kubuntu?  Or does it matter since these are hardware related bugs and Kubuntu is simply a variant of Ubuntu?
<hggdh> snappca, there are kubuntu-specific channels; let me search
<snappca> hggd: I blindly typed in #kubuntu-bugs and entered into a channel, but there were only a handful of people in there.  Also I was thinking hardware bugs were ok to talk about in the main #ubuntu-bugs channel
<hggdh> snappca, you can go to #kubuntu-bugs for bug information on kubuntu (here we deal mostly with Gnome), and #kubuntu for general help
<snappca> hggdh: ok, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<hggdh> snappca, if your hardware is not working with *ubuntu, then there is a bug somewhere, so it is OK to open one
<hggdh> snappca, also: #ubuntu-bugs and #kubuntu-bugs usually deal with *triaging* of bug, not with general support
<snappca> hggdh: ok, I'll make sure not to clutter the channel with more questions, I appreciate the help though.  Mainly I just didn't want to be cluttering up the ubuntu bug tracker with several separate keyboard function related issues if I was actually supposed to report those via a forum first.  I'm sure once I see how the bug reporting mechanism goes I'll be more comfortable with it.  I'm currently adding my first bug and it is easier than I thought
<hggdh> snappca, you did not clutter the channel. You *did* have a question that -- to my understanding -- fully applies here. Also -- please keep in mind a basic rule for bugs: one issue per bug, one bug per issue. You will not be cluttering Launchpad at all
<hggdh> snappca, additionally: if you have doubts on how to open the bugs, please do ask (on either of #(k)ubuntu-bugs): we are here to help on this.
<hggdh> and, oh, yes, thank you for helping making (k)ubuntu better :-)
<snappca> hggdh: glad to see I wasn't off base.  now I'm off to report several minor issues, thanks again for answering my questions
<hggdh> welcome
<LimCore> bdmurray: system wide pulse audio solves my problem
<LimCore> sound can mute or not mute other desktop users on switching.   Now it always mutes.  Perhaps it should be a config option...  but well then it is perhaps not a bug, just users have to know how to switch it
<bender304> Running Ubuntu 9.04 with OOo calc (3.0) make a simple chart with data in different rows and columns such as B1, C2, D3. The chart is now made. When I go to save the file I get an error that it can't save. So the bug is you can't save the .ods spread sheet when data is in different rows and columns. What works though is when the data is all in same row or column. I didn't have this problem in Ubuntu 8.10. Anyone notice the same or if this ha
<LimCore> bender304: strange. can you fill in a bug report,  attache example .ods file and screeenshot
<LimCore> I will tr to confirm
<LimCore> on .04 amd64
<bender304> OK I go and file a bug report
<aguynamedryan> Hello.  cpqarrayd is crashing and throwing up a stacktrace.   I've never reported a bug before, but I notice there is already a ticket (#98820) that looks to be similar to the crash I'm seeing.  I'm running 9.04 server edition and I can't seem to find ubuntu-bug to help me capture error information.  I also can't seem to find anything in my log files that would help diagnose the problem.  I've reviewed the wiki pages ab
<aguynamedryan> Hello.  Is anyone around?
<mrooney> aguynamedryan: hi!
<aguynamedryan> Hello!
<aguynamedryan> I figured out I need to install apport to get ubuntu-bug
<mrooney> ah okay
<aguynamedryan> That was kinda noobish of me, but the wiki pages seem to assume that you know what apport is and that its already installed
<aguynamedryan> I was hoping cpqarrayd would put a crash file in /var/crash, but there isn't anything there
<aguynamedryan> And the stacktrace that I get on my screen doesn't show me what function cpqarrayd is calling to cause the crash
<aguynamedryan> I guess the only real question I have is: should I post a message to ticket 98820, even though I have a different version of cpqarrayd, or should I submit a new ticket?
<mrooney> let's see, bug 98820
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 98820 in cpqarrayd "[apport] cpqarrayd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98820
<aguynamedryan> Whoa...that's cool...can I do that?  bug 99820
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 99820 in nexuiz "Use the current version as lower version limit for nexuiz-data (dup-of: 95002)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99820
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 95002 in edgy-backports "Can't upgrade nexuiz from edgy-backports" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95002
<mrooney> haha
<aguynamedryan> Wow!  Fancy
<mrooney> aguynamedryan: so what I would recommend since that bug is so old, is file a new one, and add a comment in the old one saying you weren't sure if it was the same so you filed a new bug and link to it
<aguynamedryan> Awesome.  Thanks!
 * mrooney waves to BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey mrooney
<hggdh> aguynamedryan, what type of failure are you getting? sigsegv, sigabrt, etc?
<aguynamedryan> Looks like a sigabrt
<aguynamedryan> I'm just now following the instructions under:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<aguynamedryan> Before I submit a ticket
<hggdh> ah. Please be aware that apport does *not* trap SIGABRTs
<micahg> hggdh: that's good to know :)
<aguynamedryan> hggdh: Thanks for the confirmation about that.  I was wondering why I was just getting package information when I used ubuntu-bug
<hggdh> so... you would probably need to run cpqarrayd manually under GDB, and do the stack trace yourself (thread apply all bt full)
<hggdh> micahg, yes... I do not know why it was disabled... sigabrts usually are set by libc on malloc issues
<hggdh> and they *still* are (usually) an indication of memory management issues in the appl
<hggdh> aguynamedryan, you are welcome, just did not want you to find the hard way ;-)
<aguynamedryan> Thanks!
<micahg> hggdh: can that be document on the apport wiki page if it isn't already?
<micahg> *documented
<hggdh> micahg, it should be there, if it is not, then certainly!
<micahg> hggdh: doesn't seem to be on there
<hggdh> hum
<aguynamedryan> Yay!  My first bug report: bug 409060
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409060 in cpqarrayd "cpqarrayd crashes while checking for controllers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409060
<aguynamedryan> I love that feature!  Thanks ubot4!
<hggdh> micahg, do you have a suggestion of where to put it? Right now I am considering adding it at the end of "How to enable apport"
<BUGabundo> aguynamedryan: LOL
<BUGabundo> I've forgot what my was even about
<BUGabundo> or what release
<BUGabundo> 6.06 or 6.10
<micahg> I think actually it might be better to add another section of what apport will NOT do ;)
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> been on ubuntu since 5.10
<aguynamedryan> Nice!
<aguynamedryan> I played around with it back then, but my company ended up going in a different direction for a while.  Now we're exploring our Linux options and I made sure we put Ubuntu on this list
<hggdh> micahg, added in
<hggdh> (sort of small, I know, but let's see what happens)
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> aguynamedryan, thanks :-) and also thank you for reporting the bug (which, hopefully, someone with knowledge of the programme will look at, eventually)
<aguynamedryan> hggdh: Thanks!  I'm poking around the source right now trying to see if I can figure out what's dying...I'm so happy to be back in FOSS land!
<hggdh> way to go, way to go!
<aguynamedryan> hggdh: I'm not making any promises ;-)
<hggdh> aguynamedryan, we are not asking for promises. The simple fact that you got back to FOSS, and is looking at Ubuntu (and, even in a small way, helping) is already good enough
<aguynamedryan> hggdh: It's my pleasure!
 * hggdh gratefully bows
 * BUGabundo now knows why hggdh complains of his back
<aguynamedryan> haha!
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> ah well. Time to get back to the hotel. Will be back in about 30 min
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-05
<aguynamedryan> Hello?
<aguynamedryan> Is anyone around?
<BUGabundo> yep
<aguynamedryan> Hello!  I have a patch for cpqarrayd, but it looks like the maintainer is associated with debian.  Do I have to do anything special to submit the patch, or do I just tack it onto bug 409060 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409060 in cpqarrayd "cpqarrayd crashes while checking for controllers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409060
<aguynamedryan> BTW, it's a single-character patch :-)
<BUGabundo> no idea
<aguynamedryan> Fair enough...I was trying to do the whole "update-maintainer" thing as recommended here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix but it seems like a pain in my butt!
<Ampelbein> aguynamedryan: where are you stuck with creating a debdiff for the fix?
<Ampelbein> aguynamedryan: you can get help in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<hggdh> anyway, I submitted the bug to Debian
<bcurtiswx> you rock hggdh
<hggdh> thanks, sir. Always glad to help
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I let developers know their proposed update introduced regressions?
<kees> Mike_lifeguard: generally a package in -proposed will have bug numbers associated with it (in the top changelog entry in /usr/share/doc/$package/changelog.Debian.gz).  I would use one of those bug numbers to report it.  if none exist, "ubuntu-bug $package" would probably be best
<Nullslash> OK, I have really wired problem with my CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor. When I put heavy load on my computer, CPU-Frequency reduce the CPU power to 40% only !! . Even if you switched to performance. Should I report a new bug ?
<Nullslash> I'm not quite sure if it was hardware or software issue . Because I tried to overload my laptop in Slackware and Fedora, my computer shuts off
<eboyjr> Hey the firefox update is bad
<eboyjr> well for me at least
<davmor2> eboyjr: what's the problem?
<eboyjr> davmor2: When I try to start Firefox, I get 'Bus error' in stdout.
<eboyjr> And it exits.
<eboyjr> davmor2: I am on 64-bit if you needed to know.
<davmor2> eboyjr: on jaunty or karmic?
<eboyjr> davmor2: The Jauntiest
<Nullslash>  OK, I have really wired problem with my CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor. When I put heavy load on my computer, CPU-Frequency reduce the CPU power to 40% only !! . Even if you switched to performance. Should I report a new bug ?
<davmor2> eboyjr: it is working fine for me here.  not entirely sure why it's playing up for you.
<eboyjr> davmor2: Alright thanks
<eboyjr> :(
<plars> if a bug is fix-released, then a few weeks later it regresses again, is it more common to open a new bug, or to reopen the old one?
<kklimonda> what's up with various applications crashing with signal 5 in _XError() ?
<hggdh> kklimonda, sounds like someone coded a trap in it...
<hggdh> or in something called by _XError()
<kklimonda> hggdh: like in he hated us? ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> are the backtraces top identical?
<kklimonda> hggdh: yeah
<hggdh> then I guess you will find, at the top, a breakpoint instruction... then we will have to trace back the changes (or follow the code) to find *why*
<kklimonda> I've counted over 30 bugs since June with that..
<hggdh> kklimonda, perhaps we should really dive in and find the root cause
<kklimonda> hggdh: I've asked on -desktop if they know anything about it..
<kklimonda> hggdh: in one report seb128 asked about graphic card..
<hggdh> it *could* be in the driver code -- a trap left on for some sort of difficult-to-reproduce-error, with the developers waiting for someone to get it
<hggdh> pedro_, ping, good morning, etc. What's the status on the mentoring?
<pedro_> hggdh, hello, still waiting for the response of charlie and andres
<pedro_> hggdh, need to ping them again, otherwise will look for other candidates
<pedro_> hggdh, i'll let you know as soon as i got some news about it
<hggdh> pedro_, yes, seems both of them are -- rigth now -- MIA for the last few days
<pedro_> hggdh, yeap looks like it. well  if you see any on IRC please remind them to check their email ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_, will do. I also just replied to your email asking them about it
<pedro_> hggdh, great, thanks ;-)
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I view the changelog for a -proposed update without installing it?
<Mike_lifeguard> I /think/ I want the changelog for libnspr4
<bdmurray> Mike_lifeguard: you should be able to that on the launchpad on the package page
<Mike_lifeguard> where are the package pages?
<bdmurray> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspr
<Mike_lifeguard> thank you
<Mike_lifeguard> oh god, this is confusing :D
<bdmurray> nspr is the source package for libnspr4-0d
<Mike_lifeguard> yes, looks like libnspr4-0d 4.7.5-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 is what broke things
<Mike_lifeguard> or maybe not... this looks totally unrelated to the mouse/trackpad/input in general
<Mike_lifeguard> but the other updates look even more unrelated :\
<goutham> hello anyone there?
<goutham> can anyone help me how do i help in bugsquard?
<goutham> hello anyone there?
<goutham> can any one help ma
<Mike_lifeguard> goutham: please be patient
<goutham> ya but for how long?
<aguynamedryan> bug 409060
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409060 in cpqarrayd "cpqarrayd crashes while checking for controllers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409060
<BUGabundo> my android G2 arrived WOOT
<Mike_lifeguard> goutham: longer than you were waiting before, obviously
<goutham> i am new to debugging so i would be thankful if anyone help me where do i start from
<aguynamedryan> I think the best place to start is: is there some package that isn't working for you?
<goutham> no
<aguynamedryan> Ok.  Are there any types of programs that you are interested in working on, like text editors or sound card drivers, etc?
<goutham> editors would be fine to start off with
<aguynamedryan> Then I'd check launchpad.net/bugs and see if there are any bugs in pico or some other editor that need fixing
<hggdh> aguynamedryan, BTW, thank you for your work there
<hggdh> well, well. goutham is already gone...
<aguynamedryan> Yeah, goutham had to boogie.  I told him I found you to be a helpful guy
<aguynamedryan> Thanks so much for bumping my ticket into debian land!  I really appreciate your help!
<aguynamedryan> Where do I go to find out why a package is no longer available in the Ubuntu repos, such as bug 350401
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 350401 in ubuntu "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 missing from repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350401
<aguynamedryan> I'm concerned that packages like this one aren't being included for a good reason, and I want to know what that reason is
<maxb> those version numbers sound ancient
<aguynamedryan> Yes they do!
<micahg> aguynamedryan: you can usually look on the overview page for the package
<micahg> it should tell you when it was deleted and usually has a debian bug associated with it
<aguynamedryan> afk now.  thanks for the tip!
<maxb> The removal reason in this case was "old crack" !
<maxb> I have duped bug 350401 against bug 185698
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 350401 in ubuntu "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 missing from repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350401
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 185698 in gcc-2.95 "Please re-add gcc-2.95 to Hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185698
<maxb> aguynamedryan: The reason for not including it is simply that it is ancient and unmaintained
<hggdh> has it been orphaned on Debian?
<maxb> It exists only in oldstable
<aguynamedryan> Sorry to step away at an inopportune time guys.  Thanks for digging up those bugs.  I'd seen 350401 among others, but not the more informative 185698
<aguynamedryan> maxb, can you elaborate on what you mean by "oldstable"?  Is that a repo for Ubuntu or is this a Debian thing?
<maxb> oldstable is the term for the previous debian stable release
<aguynamedryan> Thanks for answering all my noob questions!
<maxb> aguynamedryan: I should mention that I would be absolutely shocked if that bug ever gets any attention
<aguynamedryan> I'm not holding my breath
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-06
<jgoguen> Bug 397504, would that be Low because the most common IRC commands have GUI alternatives, or Medium because this makes Empathy unusable as an IRC client if commands without GUI alternatives are needed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397504 in empathy "Basic IRC commands not working (Karmic)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397504
<hggdh> jgoguen, I would mark it as medium. This was the reason I quit using empathy right now...
<micahg> hggdh: shouldn't it be high since empathy will be default in karmic?
<hggdh> micahg, yes, you are correct. High it is.
<jgoguen> But IRC isn't installed for Empathy by default
<jgoguen> Or is that another bug :)
<hggdh> heh.
<hggdh> BTDNW. (Bloody thing does not work)
<jgoguen> +1
<hggdh> jgoguen, still, I think micahg is correct. If Empathy is going to be the default, it has to perform
<jgoguen> Sounds good, High it is
 * hggdh meanwhile still suffers on xchat
<hggdh> well, to be honest, this is also because I am used to /this and /that on IRC, and prehaps empathy dev will elect not to use them.
<jgoguen> From the upstream bug, I think they're leaning toward "not a bug"
<hggdh> to even more honest, this might, perhaps, be also caused by a bit of not-so-kosher wine during dinner. But, of course, this would not be the case (or cause ;-))
<jgoguen> Except that there's no replacement for /kick, /ban, /part.../quit and /join are just annoying
<micahg> from what everyone said before I don't know what the rush is to have it in karmic
<jgoguen> Neither do I, it's behind Pidgin in functionality and stability IMO
<jgoguen> And apparently also can't connect to Groupwise servers, which means I can't use it at work...
<Pici> Is there at least a /quote or /raw command?
<hggdh> micahg, I do not know either. I do know that empathy devs are doing their best, and empathy (or telepathy) does have an interesting future
<hggdh> Pici, not one that I could find
<jgoguen> Pici: No, only /me works
<Pici> :(
<hggdh> and barely
<jgoguen> The user list doesn't distinguish users from users with voice or ops either
 * micahg will stick with Pidgin :)
 * hggdh will still stick with <shudder/> xchat. irssi turned out to require more effort than expected
<maxb> I actually like xchat. and irssi
 * micahg wants to learn irssi so as to always be on :)
<hggdh> maxb, get someone to start an encrypted session with you. Then you may reconsider xchat. irssi is cool, just requires a bit of relearning shortkeys, and I was not in the mood for that
<maxb> irssi has a builtin proxy module - when I use xchat, I just connect it to my existing irssi session :-)
<micahg> hggdh: who would that be that starts encrypted sessions ;)
<hggdh> micahg, I would respectfully beg not to answer ;-)
<hggdh> maxb, this proxying is cool. I wil reconsider, now
 * micahg was inferring his own guilt
 * hggdh did not want to throw blame on anyone but the beastly programme
<hggdh> program
<LimCore> my hard drive still fails...  sata link dies, any ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/409639
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409639 in linux-meta "sata hard drive connection fails with link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0) ; SRST failed (errno=-16) ; hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> LimCore, looking at it
<LimCore> I bought 1 TB hard drive,  and linux tell me I have a new 1 TB device, and also a 2 TB one; Oh man if this is true then this is the best hardware shop ever
<LimCore> hggdh: I added a comment with a bit more details
<LimCore> Also there seem to be.... typos in the /var/log/messages O_o   Perhaps this is another bug being exposed by this bug causing so many errors being logged (thousands at once) ?    Or some memory corruption resulting from, or causing, the SATA problem.   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/409639/comments/1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409639 in linux-meta "sata hard drive connection fails with link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0) ; SRST failed (errno=-16) ; hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> if any feedback or ideas or tests to do then please comment there (Im idle)
<hggdh> LimCore, sorry got a call, back to it now
<Slick666> hi all, just wanted to let you folks on the bugs channel that the syracuse are NY loco is having it's own bug jam
<Slick666> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20090808
<Slick666> It's kind of a test run of the facility and partly something easy that we can put togeather
<Slick666> just thought you guy would get a kick out of it
<hggdh> Slick666, good! Consider announcing it on planet (if you have access), and on the mailing lists
<hggdh> LimCore, I myself have had two instances of unresponsive SATA, resolved on reboot. There is always the chance yours is caused by a real faulty drive, or SATA hardware, but I really do not know what else you should do
<Slick666> I've already hit up the regional mailing lists
<Slick666> but I'm missing the "planet" reference
<hggdh> LimCore, a temp of 80C is sort of high, but I do not know how this would impact you...
<Slick666> oh, http://planet.ubuntu.com/ cool
<hggdh> Slick666, planet is the channel Ubuntu member have to publish blogs (although I personally have never used it, I do not think I have much of importance to publish)
<hggdh> LimCore, could you try booting with Karmic, and trying it off the liveCD to see how it behaves?
<LimCore> hggdh: I could try that in few days
<hggdh> cool.
<LimCore> <ceil420> LimCore, FAR too high    <ceil420> i can barely stand 30 C, personally   <LimCore> wtf?    <ceil420> (oh, you mean hardware)
<hggdh> heh
<LimCore> hggdh: you think this could be a driver/kernel issue?
<hggdh> LimCore, it might be. There were many changes from 2.6.28 to 2.6.31; also, temperature might be a factor (not only CPU temp, but temps around the mainboard)
<LimCore> can kernel execute full reboot of a device and it's link, as full as on reboot?
<LimCore> "full power cycle" etc
<LimCore> or only reset/power switch
<hggdh> yes, it can do a cold boot. Power switch is also easily done, if in doubt
<LimCore> if yes then  this kernel could  be better at auto-fixing the problemn
<LimCore> mhm, I ment,  could it fully reset hdd + sata controller, without restarting system
<LimCore> if yes then it should
<LimCore> in such case
<hggdh> for a while (I think at the beginning of the Karmic cycle) I was getting warn reboots (i.e., no BIOS). Now I get BIOS reboot
<hggdh> so if BIOS would reset the controllers, you are good to go. Otherwise, a power cycle is needed
<hggdh> ("power off, count to ten, power on again" type. Of course, I would wait longer to allow for capacitors discharge)
<hggdh> Esta alma, que sedenta e si não coube,
<hggdh> no abismo vos sumiu dos desenganos.
<micahg> ping hggdh
<gnomefreak> what bug would we file running processes under? example ps aux |grep gdm shows 6. IMHO 6 is a bit high
<gnomefreak> someone else has 102 udevd running
<ogra> erm
<ogra> did you look what processes these 6 are actually ?
<ogra> your grep is quite broad
<gnomefreak> yes lib bin ect..
<ogra> gdm runs a complete gnome session nowadays and was split into multiple binarys
<gnomefreak> oh
<ogra> (assuming you talk about karmic)
<gnomefreak> ogra: yeah
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/248566/
<ogra> right, completely new design
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: you should see ps aux |grep gvfs ;)
<gnomefreak> ok thanks. im guessing 102 udevd processes is too many and file under udevd?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: 6
<kklimonda> heh, it's 12 for me :)
<gnomefreak> i only have a terminal open
<gnomefreak> ok X keeps restarting
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<gnomefreak> restarting maybe flickering is better word
<bddebian> Boo
<Chris_S> I have a bug report etiquette question (which I hope is appropriate for here): if a bug I submitted gets its status updated to Invalid, what is the correct/best way to disagree with the new status? Is writing a comment explaining why sufficient, or should I change the status back to New? (This is bug 407459 if anyone wants to look at the specifics.)
<ubot4> Chris_S: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
 * hggdh kicks ubot4
<hggdh> bug 407459
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407459 in procmail "Procmail opens $HOME/.procmailrc before dropping setuid permissions" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407459
<hggdh> Chris_S: just reopen NEW. It owuld be good if you could provide such an attack^b scenario. I do not have NFSs, so cannot really show it
<hggdh> Chris_S: you can also go to #ubuntu-hardened, and discuss it there
<Chris_S> Okay, thanks; I've reopened/reset it to New status. I'll look into #ubuntu-hardened too.
<Chris_S> (An attack scenario doesn't need NFS, just I think pointing $HOME/.procmailrc to something that has side effects when opened, especially by root.)
<hggdh> Chris_S: agreed. But I do not have -- say -- a tape either... and no test system right now I am willing to sacrifice to the gods of correct triage ;-)
<ssam> grip has been dropped from karmic (and debian http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=515887 ). should its old bugs be marked invalid (with a message explaining why)?
<ubot4> Debian bug 515887 in ftp.debian.org "RM: grip -- RoM" [Normal,Open]
<ssam> ditto for the last xmms bug #139754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 139754 in xmms "[GUTSY] XMMS is missing the Flac plugin from repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139754
<hggdh> ssam: they may be out of karmic, but still valid on previous supported releases (although the chance of getting a fix is probably low)
<ssam> what about xmms, i think that was last in dapper.
<hggdh> xmms itself was last on dapper (which is still supported); a series of xmms-* are also available on Gutsy/Hardy; xmms2 seems to have replaced (if indeed they are the same thing) from there on
<hggdh> I remember reading something about xmms, I think on the -devel (or -devel-discuss) mailing lists some time ago
<ssam> isn't dapper only supported on the server now?
<ssam> xmms2 is a rewrite, so the bug would not apply there
<hggdh> yes, only on the server (for dapper)
<hggdh> so if the bugs are on the desktop, you could go ahead and close them
<hggdh> oups
<hggdh> ssam: I beg your pardon. bug 139754 was opened against gutsy, so it is a drop indeed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 139754 in xmms "[GUTSY] XMMS is missing the Flac plugin from repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139754
<ssam> its confusing, packages.ubuntu.com says does not list a gutsy package for gutsy, only for dapper. is that because gutsy is EOL even though its newer
<maxb> yes
<ssam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms lists a hardy package, and then that its deleted, does that mean it was only in hardy during development
<maxb> yes
<hggdh> now I would like a question where maxb could answer 'no' ;-)
<ssam> is there a such a question, maxb?
<ssam> :-)
<maxb> yes
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> would you answer no if I asked you to answer yes?
<ssam> mental note: in april 2011 close these bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grip
<hggdh> ssam: you can always ask if it is still an issue for the reporter
<ssam> i suspect they have not been fixed. grip upstream version has been at 3.3.1 since 2008
<ssam> 2005 sorry
<hotblack23> Hi, any xorg specialists here that can take a look at launchpad bug 380009?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380009 in xorg-server "[Needs quirk] Huge font in GDM on HP Compaq nc8430" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380009
<hggdh> yes. But the reporter may have gone to a different option. If grip is dead at Debian, and upstream development orphaned/abandoned/went MIA, then -- unless and until someone takes it over, we will drop (have already dropped) it here
<ssam> should i do a message along the lines of "Are you still suffering from this issue? Grip is no longer being maintained by upstream or debian, it will be dropped from Karmic (unless someone takes over maintenance), hence the change of this being fixed is small." and set to needs info
<ssam> (i reported one of the bugs :-) )
<ssam> s/needs info/incomplete/
<kamusin> what status should I mark for some report that is not a bug exactly?, actually is a default parameter set in his configuration file (sudo package)
<micahg> Well, if it's a support request (i.e. how to configure) you can convert to question
<hggdh> kamusin, what is the bug # ?
<kamusin> yep but this person think is a bug
<kamusin> bug #410022
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410022 in sudo "sudo doesn't propagate $PWD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410022
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<hggdh> kamusin, I agree this is not a bug. The user can set any environment variables needed to be maintained by editing env_keep
<hggdh> you can transform it into a question, as micahg pointed out, and then go ahead and answer it there ;-)
<kamusin> okidoki! thanks hggdh
<hggdh> you aew welcome, kamusin. Thank you for helping
<kamusin> hggdh: no problem sir ;)
<grepory> hmmm
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-07
<BUGabundo> done for tonight
<BUGabundo> bye
<micahg> bye
<grepory> Is the HowToTriage maybe out of date?  I'm looking at bug 410126 which seems fairly incomplete to me... and the wiki says to change the status and then add to the "Comment on this change" field--which doesn't appear to exist.  Just add a comment to the bug, and the subscribers should be e-mailed, yes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410126 in gnome-terminal "install real player 11 gold" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410126
<micahg> yes, you change status to what's appropriate and comment
<grepory> kk.
<micahg> You can do that at the top of the bug vs the bottom
<micahg> grepory: is that you, grep in the bug?
<grepory> yeah
<micahg> ok, so first, there was no commnet
<grepory> *nod* i was still writing it
<micahg> ok
<grepory> heh.  a little slow.  i am stealing your "Thank you for reporting this to Ubuntu."
<micahg> if you click the little arrow at the top of the bug, you can enter the comment and change the status at the same time
<Hobbsee> one has to wonder how the guy ever thought that was an appropriate bug report.
<micahg> well
<micahg> it oculd be a packaging request in a bad form
<grepory> i was going to try to be diplomatic about it
<grepory> Thank you for reporting this to Ubuntu.  Would you mind clarifying what, specifically, you were attempting to do?  If there was a problem during Realplayer 11 Gold installation process, please describe it.  It would also be helpful to include steps to recreate the problem.
<grepory> fair? helpful?
<micahg> well, we don't support medibuntu
<Hobbsee> micahg: yeah, that was my first thought
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I meant real player
<micahg> medibuntu does
 * Hobbsee would be surprised if realplayer was even redistrubutable
<Hobbsee> * redistributable
<micahg> so you can convert to question and use the medibuntu text on teh responses page
<grepory> i don't think it is.
<micahg> grepory: you still there?
<grepory> sorry
<micahg> it's ok
<grepory> my internet connection is comcastic
<micahg> just wanted to make sure I didn't scare you off :)
<grepory> so on top of what i said, maybe see if it's a packaging request as well?
<micahg> that was an unusual bug :)
<grepory> heh
<micahg> no
<grepory> yeah
<micahg> you should convert to question as we cannot pacakge it
<grepory> ahh. k
<micahg> and use the medibuntu response text
<micahg> as they have it
<micahg> well
<micahg> actually
<micahg> use the support reqyuest text for convert to qeustion
<micahg> and then in the answer tracker, use the medibuntu text
<micahg> sorry for the confusion
<grepory> nono it's ok
<grepory> i gotcha.
<grepory> well that was satisfying and easy.
<micahg> grepory: Great job!
<grepory> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> Hobbsee: is signing the CoC requried for BugSquad?
<Hobbsee> micahg: i've no idea.  I'd expect you'd need to be an ubuntero for bugsquad, but they probably don't check it.
<micahg> grepory: you might want to check that out on your launchpad user home paage
<grepory> micahg: will do
<micahg> great
<kklimonda> micahg: it's required for bugcontrol
<micahg> ah, ok
<grepory> all done
<grepory> thanks for pointing that out.
<grepory> 410092 should probably be a question as well.  i was actually able to reproduce the bug--accidentally when i realized i imported contacts incorrectly.
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<grepory> gubordig
<grepory> and goodnite!
 * grepory yawns and stretches
<LimCore> either pidgin is full of fail or jabber.org is worthless
<grepory> i've not experienced pidgin fails
<grepory> and use jabber in pidgin
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/410246
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410246 in pidgin "Adding contacts (buddies) fails epically - double contacts, can not delte, bad authorization" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> grepory: are you in jabber.org?
<LimCore> grepory: what is your IM?  mine is limcore@jabber.org lets test, I will add first
<grepory> no's.  i'd have to look at it.  on another xmpp im
<LimCore> ok.  if anyone have account on @jabber.org and uses it in pidgin (or can do that just for test) then please ping me, best in 5 hours from now (~18:00 european) or later (work)
<grepory> okay.  i'll set one up
<grepory> oh weak..  work firewalls.
<grepory> o
<grepory> i'll look this evening, if someone else doesn't get to it first.
<LimCore> added screenshot http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30000139/jabber-fail-3-times-contact.png
<grepory> have you tried another xmpp service like google talk?
<LimCore> not so much yet perhaps later
<LimCore> I see this bug very very often.  please set it to medium when confirmed, it embarasses open IMs imho
<andrea-bs> LimCore, I often experience this problem too
<grepory> andrea-bs: are you using jabber.org or another xmpp service?
<andrea-bs> grepory, jabber.org
<LimCore> perhaps jabber.org is just worthless as I initially stated
<LimCore> what is other popular open service to test on later?
<LimCore> <Dimmuxx> LimCore: I think that's fixed in 2.6.0
<grepory> limcore: i use google talk.
<grepory> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/138190
<grepory> heh
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 138190 in pidgin "Pidgin duplicates contacts in jabber/xmpp" [Unknown,Fix released]
<grepory> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/479
<grepory> Dimmuxx is correct
<LimCore> can we backport this fix quickly
<grepory> not sure.  i'm new to the bug team... as in.. on day 2.
<LimCore> this really sucks, because, as result of this mess usually at least 2 part of the contact pair  seems other as offline (not authorized)
<grepory> it's likely that you won't see 2.6.0 in ubuntu for a bit, as it's not yet released.
<grepory> current version is 2.5.8
<grepory> i'm going to mark the bug you filed  as a duplicate of 138190.
<LimCore> thx.  also copy link to screenshot plz
<LimCore> hey guys wtf,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/138190
<LimCore> this really should be IMHO  medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 138190 in pidgin "Pidgin duplicates contacts in jabber/xmpp" [Unknown,Fix released]
<LimCore> it annoys every user of pidgin (one of main free IM)
<grepory> i'm not on bugcontrol so i can't set the importance, but i'd probably agree with you.  it depends on what Core and Non-Core applications are.  See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<Hobbsee> wow, nice new launchpad  bits
<grepory> Hobbsee: hmmm?
<nanoman128> i think bug #409538 should be marked as wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409538 in ubuntu "file sharing out of box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409538
<pedro_> nanoman128, that should go to brainstorm, so invalid - wishlist.
<nanoman128> hey pedro, I put the brainstorm comment there and wanted to mark it as invalid, but the wiki just says to put my above message on irc, should I update it to include mark as invalid as well?
<nanoman128> *should i update the wiki
<pedro_> nanoman128, mm the doc on the wiki is not really clear about it, it says feature request which not all of them should be send to brainstorm
<pedro_> nanoman128, if a package is affected we should rather send them upstream (if it's an upstream package)
<pedro_> nanoman128, but that bug is more like an idea to improve ubuntu
<nanoman128> I'm looking at this page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An%20idea%20to%20improve%20Ubuntu
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An%20idea%20to%20improve%20Ubuntu
<pedro_> we should probably make that more clear
<pedro_> nanoman128, right, i was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/#Feature%20Requests
<nanoman128> ok
<pedro_> which is not the same description but the same response is used there...
<pedro_> nanoman128, we should probably update that anyways ;-)
<nanoman128> yea
<pedro_> nanoman128, will update that shortly
<pedro_> thanks for raising it
<nanoman128> np. thanks pedro_
<maxb> Does anyone have any thoughts what package might be to blame for key mappings for the numeric keypad being broken in karmic?
<maxb> erm, weird
<maxb> my numpad is apparently trying to emulate a mouse
<LimCore> maxb: perhaps by accident enabled some handicaped mode
<LimCore> * accesibility
<maxb> It seems so
<maxb> Shift+NumLock turned it off again
<grepory> interesting.
<grepory> maybe now i can finally stop using a mouse for good.
<sroecker> hi, can someone set bug 391768 to high please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391768 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "nvidia-96-kernel-source fails to build on Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391768
<hggdh> sroecker, done, thank you for your work there
<sroecker> thanks :)
<BUGabundo> hey
<poningru> hey
<LimCore> hggdh: can we set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/138190 to medium?   Main free IM (pidgin) is failing in its basic functionality (contact list!) almost every time
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 138190 in pidgin "Pidgin duplicates contacts in jabber/xmpp" [Low,Fix committed]
<LimCore> its not just duplicates, it the fact that users there are NOT authorized
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - why bother changing the importance? it's fixed upstream already - changing the importance won't achieve anything other than mailing everyone subscribed to it
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey BUGabundo
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: so what needs to be done to have this fixed for regular users?
<LimCore> of ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - it will be in the next update of Pidgin in karmic
<LimCore> 9.04 users need it also, as well as 8.10
<chrisccoulson> why do they need it? it's not a bug that bothers many users, otherwide we'd get lots of duplicates
<chrisccoulson> that bug has only one duplicate and not many subscribers
<chrisccoulson> it's hardly SRU worthy
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: it is a bug that affects EVERY user
<LimCore> of this IM/protocol  (most popular)
<LimCore> ok, except users that have 0 contacts ;)
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - but it's still not an important issue. If it was, then users would be complaining everywhere. the fact that they aren't means most people aren't that bothered about it
<LimCore> I recently seen 2 people with Pidgin and ubuntu, of course both where affected
<LimCore> on top of my 3 PCs
<chrisccoulson> and it doesn't affect every user - i'm not affected by it
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: it is not totall blocker of functionallity sure, but it is annoying as hell
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: really? what is your jabber jid?
<chrisccoulson> i don't use jabber
<LimCore> [23:06] <LimCore> of this IM/protocol  (most popular)
<chrisccoulson> and even if it affects every user using that protocol, it's not something that is going to affect people day-to-day
<LimCore> sure, just all people that try to use  most popular open source IM   on most popular open source protocol
<chrisccoulson> it's not worth risking a regression that could seriously effect lots of people for a small issue that only really bothers a small number of people
<chrisccoulson> unless you think that a serious regression is worth the risk for a fix for a small issue?
<LimCore> and big number of people is using which open source IM and protocol?
<LimCore> if you would be so nice to say
<chrisccoulson> if it really bothered people that much on a day-to-day basis, then we'd see lots of duplicates and lots of people subscribed to that bug, and people complaining everywhere
<chrisccoulson> but there arent
<LimCore> sure, everyone is reporting bugs
<LimCore> that is magical thinking to asume all users are good reporters
<LimCore> well I actually talked to users that encounter this problems
<LimCore> they are simply confused and blame it on Jabber - oh it is the way it works (omg what a crazy protocol, cant this open source guys do anything correct)
<chrisccoulson> i still don't think it's worth a SRU, but i don't make those decisions anyway
<LimCore> because  Jabber/XMPP  failure   will be one of first thing they encounter after switch to linux  (web browser, im, etc)
<LimCore> that patch to fix this bug ALONE is rather short and simple,  perhaps just apply it on top of current version
<LimCore> guys? good idea?
<chrisccoulson> short and simple patches can still cause serious regressions
<LimCore> true
<LimCore> but we will test first
<LimCore> if I can provide testing for it, then could we do it then
<chrisccoulson> there are lots of small bugs in the stable releases, and there will always be a small number of users who think that a particular bug that affects them should be fixed above everything else - what makes this bug so different to the hundreds of other small bugs that could be fixed in the stable release?
<chrisccoulson> !sru
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<LimCore> it is very visible,  happens always,  and confuses/annoys users ALWAYS  (for this, most popular, IM/protocol)
<chrisccoulson> ^^^ that gives a pretty good idea of what is acceptable for a SRU
<chrisccoulson> LimCore, but how many times a day will the average user experience this bug? does it affect their normal day-to-day work with this protocol?
<LimCore> if he does not know workaround, then he will either    - see 2-3 copies of same contact with different status (annoying, confusing)
<LimCore> or he will be not authorized to this contact (possibly blocking communication)
<chrisccoulson> annoying, confusing - yes, but just like many other small bugs in the stable releases
<LimCore> or, it can look like if the other user suddenly blocked him.   "omg my wife just banned me - I guess that thing with ex was serious for her after all!!!"   ;)
<LimCore> its not a bug like a typo or like not nice icon - its a bug where I can't establish  double-side authorization, NEEDED to use xmpp properly/fully!
<micahg> which bug is this?
<LimCore> look at  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30000139/jabber-fail-3-times-contact.png   - details -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/138190
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 138190 in pidgin "Pidgin duplicates contacts in jabber/xmpp" [Low,Fix committed]
<LimCore> ch
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: in addition, when in the chat window, you always see the other person as offline!
<micahg> pidgin provides their own backports
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<LimCore> nice.  but, my goal here is to have it working for newbie users
<micahg> it probably will in karmic
<micahg> I have never seen this bug
<LimCore> they just want to use IM, not to learn about PPAs (yet).   And they cant even authorize buddies in this Open source communicator - ah screw this communism I will go use ICQ!   ;)
<micahg> LimCore: anyways, most newbies don't use jabber
<LimCore> what they use?
<micahg> AIM, MSN, or yahoo
<LimCore> people that got convinced to switch to linux seem to use it a lot for IM
<LimCore> and from the profile of pro-opensource users?
<micahg> and the pidgin ppa is listed on pidgin.im
<LimCore> it would appear in Poland Jabber is more popular;  Just jabber or gadu-gadu; probably because aim/msn/yahoo/icq was not popular
<kklimonda> LimCore: well, more popular and popular are two different things ;}
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-08
<Nullslash> Hiii
<Nullslash> Anybody here ?
<bcurtiswx> Nullslash: yes
<Nullslash> OK, I have problem with my cpufreq-selector ,When my computer gets overload, my cpu uses only 40% of it's power
<LimCore> Nullslash: did you changed anything in config?   what ubuntu version, what cpu
<LimCore> I use dualcore amd64 X2 on 9.04 amd64 ubuntu, nv-based mobo, and all works fine
<Nullslash> my cpu --> http://pastebin.com/f73b4fc87 , Ubuntu version 9.04 64/32 bit , I have tried both of them
<Nullslash> limcore , what do you think ? , do you think it's hardware issue ?
<jgoguen> Looking at bug 409962, should the package for that be CUPS? I see that problem but even with apps that aren't rendering PDF.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409962 in poppler "poppler 0.11.2 produces blank pages with cups" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409962
<LimCore> Overall I was thinking.... why not provide 2 versions of same application?
<LimCore> example:   there is pidgin-2.1 (example)  and   pidgin-2.2.... (with fixes, but less tested).    User can execute  pidgin-2.1..  or pidgin-2.2  binary,  and he can change to which one the "pidgin" symlinks to
<LimCore> obviously this is possible,  but it has to be done a bit "by hand".  Why not fully support such approach?  Then if aplication doesnt work for you you can very easly try out another version and then switch to it.   The important thing is that you have both versions installed so you can easly switch etc
<LimCore> this was possible easly on windows, not so easly on linux where basically you just can have version X or Y at once
<kklimonda> LimCore: it's twice as much work for us developers and bug triagers
<kklimonda> LimCore: also, would you mind giving me/us a better example? We ship the newest pidgin anyway.. I can't think of example when the older version of software was choosen deliberately..
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<kklimonda> heh, wrt bug 295316 - upstream report is marked as WONTFIX with comment that in 2.27.x branch different widget is used and so this bug doesn't exist there.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 295316 in hamster-applet "Incorrect date in Update activity dialog" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295316
<kklimonda> should the bug be marked as "Fix released" (because it doesn't show up anymore), Won't Fix (because upstream decided not to fix it but rewrite dialog)?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - if the bug still exists in the current karmic version, then i would leave the status as it is for now
<chrisccoulson> when upstream introduce the new widget, then it can be closed
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I think they already made this change (my update activity dialog looks different)
<chrisccoulson> if that's the case, then you can close the bug as fixed ;)
<LimCore> kklimonda: pidgin has a nasty bug in ubunu 9.04.  There will be probably no SRU.   o my  idea:  just quickly release  pidgin-something  into 9.04 without much testing.   If it fixed the bug without regressions then cool.   If it has some regression then user can choose which version he wants (which bugs are affecting him)
<LimCore> I can do the above already,  but not in such a noob-user-friendly way.
<LimCore> my idea is to allow follow procedure overall,  this pidgin bug is an example
<LimCore> *following
<kklimonda> LimCore: Have you tried requesting a backport from Karmic?
<kklimonda> LimCore: we can't really introduce new packages into stable releases (well, we probably could but I think it's against our policy to do so)
<kklimonda> LimCore: introducing two version of packages was done (see firefox and firefox-3.5) but never was it done because older release had an unfixed bug.
<kklimonda> LimCore: I remember parts of your discussion from yesterday, are you sure that the fix for this bug in Jabber isn't small enough to go with SRU?
<LimCore> kklimonda:  frequency: everytime for users using most popular free IM (protocol)     severity: always annoying, often you think other person if offline when it is online
<kklimonda> LimCore: the question is how invasive the fix would be. Also Jabber, although popular *free* IM, isn't that popular compared to other protocols. And most people have offline users hidden so they don't see it. and there is no severity: annoying in LP ;)
<LimCore> kklimonda: online people are displayed always as offline,  even in the conversation window  (so also no "gone offline" warning).   <-- this happens a lot
<kklimonda> hmm.. for launchpad to proceed emails do they have to signed inline?
<kklimonda> or rather any idea why I couldn't change https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/362570 using email?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362570 in python2.6 "Python distutils installs into 'site-packages' instead of 'dist-packages' when a prefix is set" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<kklimonda> ok, this question should go to #launchpad
<kklimonda> my bad :)
 * LimCore would like his bank to start using openpgp in email
 * hggdh would like to see pigs flying
<LimCore> they do use S/MIME...which, btw is not wroking in Ubuntu 9.04's kmail wtf
<kklimonda> heh, I think it was just another PEBKAC
<LimCore> what, smime?
<LimCore> in jabber its common that people see onlines as offlines in this buggy pidgin
<kklimonda> LimCore: nah, every command must start with space - I have my firefox window open this way that I've missed this info
<BUGabundo> FYI
<BUGabundo> fta: just committed the code to make #firefox  3.5 the default firefox in !ubuntu #karmic  *and* in the -daily PPA:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head/revision/444
<BUGabundo>  fta: it will start to spread through the daily ppa, in ~2h, if you see people complaining about breakage, please bring them here, or ask them to file bugs
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: paste it on #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> done it
<jgoguen> Two questions, about bug 409923 and bug 409962 - which should be the dupe of the other, and should the package be poppler or cups?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409923 in hplip "nothing prints, despite printer detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409962 in poppler "poppler 0.11.2 produces blank pages with cups" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409962
<kklimonda> 409962 is more active
<kklimonda> so I'd mark the other as a duplicate of 409962
<kklimonda> jgoguen: ^^
<jgoguen> kklimonda: Thanks :)
<BUGabundo> so kklimonda are you picking my app??
<BUGabundo> no one wants it :((
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: dunno, I'll see when I get my android how much I'd like to have an app like that :)
<kklimonda> wrt bug 403135 - should I add affected applications to the list?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403135 in checkgmail "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/has a black background (multiple apps)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<kklimonda> based on upstream comments I'd say that tt has to be fixed in every application
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - what app is this?
<chrisccoulson> (just caught a bit of the scrollback)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: "an awesome laconi.ca client for android" or something like that ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i don't use laconi.ca, but i do use android ;)
<chrisccoulson> i really should try to understand what microblogging is all about :)
<chrisccoulson> maybe i'm getting too old
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: you mean
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I'd say that you just aren't addicted to the internet but based on the fact that you are here and on few other channels... ;}
<BUGabundo> http://p.bugabundo.net/android-competition-for-paid-laconica-app-wit
<BUGabundo> bbl
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - i do seem to spend far too much time on here (according to my girlfriend)
<chrisccoulson> but i've never been on any microblogging sites
<kklimonda> I tend to create an account on some uBlogging site, use it for some time and then realize I don't really care about sharing my thoughts..
<kklimonda> I use identi.ca as just another channel to get informations about ubuntu development ;)
<kklimonda> but now that BUGabundo is repasting most of important things on +1 I think I should just shut down gwibber for good..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: :)
<BUGabundo> lie to me. I like it http://www.macno.org/denticator/?user=kklimonda
<BUGabundo> Absolute average: 223 dents since 2009-02-13 (176 days): 1.27  dents/day
<kklimonda> yes, because 1.3 dent per day is such a big number :)
<BUGabundo> you are above user average, u know that, right?
<BUGabundo> Absolute average: 16859 dents since 2008-07-04 (400 days):  42.15 dents/day  <-----ME
<BUGabundo> uhh 400 day! w00t
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: what's up
<dhillon-v10>  Rocket2DMn: Are you there?
<kamusin> which package have to select for a report that says something as "if I have ethernet device (wired) active my screen goes black while system is booting..
<kamusin> am not sure if is a xorg or kernel problem..
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-09
<willm> Hi,
<willm> I am new to the bugzapper team
<dtchen> willm: welcome
<willm> hi, I just joined the bugzapper team a couple of hours ago and thought I would stop by here
<dtchen> this channel'll probably lie dormant for a couple hours
<willm> I come from Fedora where I was a bug person there but I haven't done it for a little while
<willm> ok
<willm> while*
<dtchen> mostly it's the weekend hours, and people are returning from the platform sprint in dublin
<willm> that isn't a big deal i understand
<willm> I didn't expect too many folks to be on here on the weekend
<dtchen> micahg: beep depends on the hardware - it can be driven by pcspkr, snd-pcsp, snd-hda-beep
<dtchen> micahg: so, lots of room for confusion/error
<dtchen> micahg: note that in the latest upload of module-init-tools in karmic, pitti blacklisted pcspkr
<dtchen> (which is insufficient IMO)
<micahg> pcspkr did it
<micahg> I didn't want to ask you in here dtchen
<micahg> but thanks
<dtchen> i have highlights for keywords
<micahg> dtchen: can I talk to you about bug 283718
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 283718 in flashplugin-nonfree "Installing adobe-flashplugin alongside flashplugin-nonfree fails" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283718
<dtchen> sec
<micahg> oh, I need to talk to asac about it
<dtchen> micahg: i think the best course of action is for the adobe-flashplugin source to be altered
<micahg> to do what?
<micahg> conflict?
<dtchen> it really should C+R, as my last comment recommends
<micahg> so why was it won't fix?
<micahg> is that the current plan?
<micahg> for adobe-flashplugin to replace flashplugin-installer?
<dtchen> micahg: the current plan is that they're parallel-installable
<dtchen> micahg: at least that's the way the respective source packages read
<dtchen> micahg: in which case it's really moot, and the bug status is correct as either wontfix or fixreleased
<micahg> how can that be?
<micahg> they are the same plugin are they not?
<dtchen> install to different locations, so technically (by Policy) there's no reason to Conflicts
<micahg> yes, but firefox doesn't like both of them
<dtchen> technically they should Breaks each other
<micahg> dtchen: what do you mean?
<dtchen> micahg: both source packages should be amended to have Breaks
 * micahg doesn't understand what that means...
<dtchen> adobe-flashplugin should Breaks: flashplugin-installer, and vice versa
<micahg> ah
<micahg> excellent
<micahg> can I open a bug for that?
<dtchen> go for it
<micahg> bug 410935
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410935 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree should break adobe-flashplugin and vice-versa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410935
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<BUGabundo> hey ogra
<kklimonda> how to get a list of local packeges? i.e. packages that aren't from any repository
<BUGabundo> synapic does it
<BUGabundo> and so does aptitude
<lfaraone> Hey, can someone assist me in debugging bug 409001? I don't think this is a problem in the package. as xcb_io.c isn't part of python-gasp.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409001 in python-gasp "begin_graphics crashes python shell" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409001
 * matti pokes Laney 
<Laney> sup
<Laney> see the topic!
<Laney> get triagin'
<matti> Sir yes sir!
<s3r3n1t7> Every so many minutes a 4 will be typed, a literal 4. It is not caused by a broken keyboard and it also occurs on the liveCD. Windows does not have this problem.
<BUGabundo> s3r3n1t7: hi
<BUGabundo> this channel is not for user support
<BUGabundo> please visit #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> or #ubuntu+1 for devel versions (like karmic)
<BUGabundo> thanks
<s3r3n1t7> BUGabundo: I've been directed here from #ubuntu by Flannel.
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> well no, not here
<Flannel> He's asking what sort of stuff to include in the bug report
<Flannel> or, that's what I directed him here for, anyway.
<BUGabundo> ok, lets give him a try
<BUGabundo> s3r3n1t7: what's the prob?
<s3r3n1t7> Ah. so i misunderstood the intention then Flannel. My bad. Right, so what to include in it?
<BUGabundo> its the '4' ?
<BUGabundo> without any other data, that would sound like faulty hw
<s3r3n1t7> BUGabundo: the problem is that 4 is typed every few minutes for no reason. Even without keyboard, without any software running, single under mode, still does it. Windows however, does not.
<BUGabundo> but since you state it doesn't happen on wind
<s3r3n1t7> BUGabundo: leading me to believe it's somewhat related to ubuntu.
<BUGabundo> what version is this ?
<BUGabundo> and where is this '4' typed?
<s3r3n1t7> the latest, i believe that would be 9.04.3. A near fresh install.
<s3r3n1t7> where ever i leave my cursor.
<s3r3n1t7> it feels like it's send on the keyboard input channel, as when i play WoW it tries to use the ability bound to the 4.
<BUGabundo> there is no such version
<BUGabundo> I'll assume 9.04
<s3r3n1t7> 9.04, third major updated.
<BUGabundo> unless the .3 is meant to be from Mint !
<s3r3n1t7> no, clean ubuntu.
<BUGabundo> no s3r3n1t7 there is no 3rd update to jaunty
<BUGabundo> only 8.04 had that
<BUGabundo> do you mean 8.04 ?
<BUGabundo> Hardy ?
<s3r3n1t7> ah. My bad there then. No, this is jaunty (just confirmed)
<BUGabundo> s3r3n1t7: please open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<BUGabundo> what does that give you ?
<s3r3n1t7> I have. It shows Jaunty. (this is how i confirmed it just a second ago)
<s3r3n1t7> Release: 9.04 Codename: jaunty
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> those this only happen on that game?
<s3r3n1t7> No, the game was an example to show that it isn't related to just text. It will type a 4 where ever that my cursor is, be it text or anything else.
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> did you search on launchpad?
<s3r3n1t7> I have, but not found a similar or related bug.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I don't recall a proper package to file it against
<s3r3n1t7> Good old google also left me down on this one, leaving me rather helpless.
<BUGabundo> would you care to run a livecd/usb of karmic ?
<s3r3n1t7> would you please explain what karmic is? I haven't heard of it. As long as it doesn't break stuff, sure.
<s3r3n1t7> Ah, i see. Karmic is the new codename of Ubuntu 9.10?
<BUGabundo> yes
<s3r3n1t7> Do you have a download link at hand? If not, i'll find one.
<BUGabundo> if you could get an iso, and burned it or put on an USB key, and test, it would help
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<s3r3n1t7> I'll burn it and test it.
<BUGabundo> see daily-live
<BUGabundo> thanks
<s3r3n1t7> Ok, give me 2 seconds to switch irssi back to the right pc.
<BUGabundo> please open a bug, lets make it to the kernel, and keep it updated
<BUGabundo> s3r3n1t7: run on a cli: ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo> thanks
<s3r3n1t7> I assume I have to run that on the Karmic version?
<s3r3n1t7> I'll try my best.
<s3r3n1t7> Downloading atm, ETA is 6 minutes.
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> run on jaunty
<BUGabundo> since there's where you have the bug s3r3n1t7
<BUGabundo> s3r3n1t7: also when you do, sub me to it, so I can track the bug
<s3r3n1t7> BUGabundo: running that now then.
<s3r3n1t7> Not entirely sure how to describe the bug. "4 being typed without typing" ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> its strange
<BUGabundo> it would be great if you could reproduce it on other HW
<BUGabundo> like, have you changed keyboard?
<BUGabundo> used that on another pc?
<s3r3n1t7> I use a G15, which i use between 2 PC's and a laptop. Only this PC has this issue, persistant between reinstallations of Ubuntu.
<s3r3n1t7> Happens with other keyboard (and no keyboard) as well
<s3r3n1t7> though ... the description ... Typing is happening without typing <== something like that?
<BUGabundo> wait, NO KEYB?
<s3r3n1t7> yes even without keyboard
<BUGabundo> state that on the bug, please
<s3r3n1t7> will do
<BUGabundo> I still believe its faulty HW
<BUGabundo> maybe a bad controler
<s3r3n1t7> It has me wondering why windows doesn't have the same problem.
<BUGabundo> where the wind drivers ignores it
<BUGabundo> pretty comon
<BUGabundo> wind is more permissive
<s3r3n1t7> Might be ... though I'd think Ubuntu would be more able to handle it.
<s3r3n1t7> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/411154
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411154 in linux "Typing is happening without typing" [Undecided,New]
<s3r3n1t7> would you be so kind to take a look?
<BUGabundo> I will
<s3r3n1t7> I just subscribed you to it (assuming that's what you asked for earlier)
<BUGabundo> please edit and stat this happens on LiveCd
<BUGabundo> and doesn't on Wind
<BUGabundo> I already did sub to it
<s3r3n1t7> ok.
<s3r3n1t7> Changed.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-09
<dlbike76> Hello
<dlbike76> Is anyone from BugSquad around?
<micahg> dlbike76: for a couple minutes
<dlbike76> Ok so I'm looking at bug 613504.  I have found a similar bug report at the upstream gnome bugtracker (#602494).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613504 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "maximum output volume is not reached with voume control (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613504
<dlbike76> Is finding the upstream bug report enough to change the status to confirmed?
<micahg> gnome 602494
<ubot2> Gnome bug 602494 in gnome-volume-control "allow media keys, mouse scroll wheel to use volume >100% once active" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=602494
<maco> dlbike76: i would say yes
<micahg> not exactly the same bug
<dlbike76> Okay.
<maco> oh yeah those arent the same
<micahg> maco: you want to take over, I'm about to head to sleep
<maco> but in cases where you DO find actually-matching bugs, yes, id call that confirmed
<maco> micahg: not particularly :P
<dlbike76> Thanks.  I'll keep looking.
<maco> mmm well actually
<maco> those do seem like the same UI bug
<maco> 100% isnt the max is the thing
<maco> so yeah go ahead and link them
<maco> i just actually like, read the text ;-)
<maco> instead of just titles
<dlbike76> I notice the same behavior of the volume control applet on my machine.  The applet shows 100% but sound preferences allows a setting above 100%.
<njin> vish: are you in ?
<vish> njin: hey
<njin> hggdh: around ?
<njin> hvish: hello, can i go on with sending messages at mine bugs without packages or preferible wait my mentor ?
<njin> vish: hello, can i go on with sending messages at mine bugs without packages or preferible wait my mentor ?
<vish> njin: not sure i understood , you can work on bugs and just assign the bugs to the package and make the comments as you have been doing.. if thats what you meant ,yes! :)
<njin> vish: yes
<njin> Ok, i go on.
<devildante> hi all :)
<njin> CALL supervisors, I have a doubt. i'm assigned to bug without package assigned. At now I have treated bugs of jaunty. I've sent ~780 request of confirmation the issue in Lucid, i've received 193 reply (114 marked as Invalid due to update, 24 Confirmed, 6 converted to question, 3 duplicates, the remaining are waiting responses from reporters. My dubt is if I have to assign the package before than have the reply of the reproducibilit
<njin> bug that probably never have reply from the reporter.
<njin> So i'm asking: isn't better (only in the case of bugs regardin an old distro) triage it after i have received the reply from the reporters ?
<micahg> well, if you can easily reproduce, there's no need to ask the reporter
<njin> micahg: ok but these cases are few, majority are reported by one person that have, in most cases, hardware issues
<njin> for me there's no problem, i don't want to disturb people with a lot of messages
<njin> * i dont wnt to disturb supervisor with many messages that never have reply..
<micahg> njin: what do you mean supervisor?
<njin> Then for now i follow the procedure, assigning the package, but securely some supervisor will reply...
<njin> supervisor of the package
<yofel> bugs that are set to 'Ubuntu' don't have a maintainer and no direct subscriber
<micahg> well, they still go to the ubuntu-bugs list
<yofel> only the 'ubuntu-bugs' bot for the mailing list is subscribed to them, and the people that are subcribed to all ubuntu bugs
<njin> the person that will be automatically subscribed to the bug
<yofel> you mean the reporter?
<njin> no, every package is assigned to a person or not ?
<njin> the person that will be automatically subscribed to the bug when the bug is triaged
<yofel> yes, but bugs against 'ubuntu' don't have a package, thus no specific person is subcribed to them
<yofel> oh, you mean if you set the package and then send the mail?
<njin> Yes
<yofel> ah, misunderstood you, sry. Well, they get a mail anyway if a bug is set to their package with a notification that a new bug was added for that package
<njin> and i'm talking of about 1600 bugs
<yofel> so? it's not like you set all of them to the same package, and as you said not all of them are actually still bugs or have enough information to identify the package
<njin> ah, ok then i triage then i send the request of confirmation of the issue in lucid.
<njin> well?
<yofel> well, IMHO the order doesn't matter. For old bugs certainly ask if they are still reproducable and ask for enough information to reproduce it and assign the package if possible.
<micahg> yofel: well, bdmurray has said in the past if there are clear reproduce steps, we should rather try to reproduce than ask people for updates
<yofel> err right, no need to ask for reproducability if we can reproduce the bug ourselves
<micahg> njin: ^^^
<njin> micahg: ok then i ask the right steps to reproduce the bug in jaunty ?
<micahg> njin: no, if the user provides reproduce steps, you try to reproduce on Lucid/Maverick
<njin> oh good notice
<njin> Ok i go to work
<hggdh> mornings
<pedro_> morning hggdh
<hggdh> morning pedro_
<devildante> hi pedro_ :)
<pedro_> hey devildante!
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<jibel> morning pedro_ , hggdh and all
<pedro_> bonjour jibel
<stanley_robertso> hi jibel
<hggdh> jibel: !!!
<hggdh> bon jour mon ami, ça va?
<jibel> hggdh, ça va parfaitement et c'est une très bonne journée ;)
<devildante> jibel, hggdh: bonjour à vous deux ;-)
<jibel> bonjour devildante
<pedro_> baguette!
<gorilla> pedro_: and go!
<pedro_> ;-)
<devildante> we should rename this channel to #ubuntu-bugs-fr :p
 * gorilla quits channel... and goes to re-join #ubuntu-bugs.
<pedro_> reboot brb
<hggdh> bonjour à toi devildante
<hggdh> welcome back my friend / to the show that never ends / we are glad to have you here / come along, come along
 * hggdh ends the moment of Emerson, Lake & Palmer
 * hggdh goes to refresh libglib. Back in a moment
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> just a request.!!!!!
<abhijit> see here ;http://picasaweb.google.com/abhijit.foss/MyCoolDesktop#5496756959137758002 my dekstop photo!!!! :D :D :D
<abhijit> http://picasaweb.google.com/abhijit.foss/MyCoolDesktop#5496756959137758002
<abhijit> vish, kermiac ping
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> :(
<hggdh> er, what was that about?
<kermiac> did abhijit ping me to show off his desktop?
<hggdh> kermiac: yes, he did
<devildante> yep, but he's gone
<kermiac> haha, ok
<hggdh> kermiac: I still owe you the script
<hggdh> I did not forget, just got busy. (Again) trying it now ;-)
<kermiac> hggdh: No probs hggdh, I've been busy with helping out another couple of projects anyway. Seems like Dray is busy with a lot of stuff atm too.
<njin> i'm in trouble with this bug390012
<kermiac> bug 390012
<hggdh> kermiac: yes... we'll work on it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 390012 in ubuntu "[Kubuntu 9.04] Cannot extract audio from CD as ordinary user (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390012
<njin> pedro_: welcome
<kermiac> hggdh: I'm still interested in working on that, it will be a relatively long term project though. Please ping me if you get a chance to work on that script mate, no rush though as I'm working on a few other things atm. I'm off to bed for the night
<kermiac> my sentence structure is basically non-existant atm
<hggdh> kermiac: will do. What sentence structure? Oh, OK. The one that should have been there in the first place...
<hggdh> at least there are commas
<kermiac> haha, yeah... it's been a very long day
<njin> can someone confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/615126
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615126 in apt-file (Ubuntu) "apt-file: error in creating child process for this terminal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> hmm , he aint here yet!
<vish> err , he left rather...
<vish> hggdh: guess he felt ignored :(
<devildante> vish: guess we're all busy :(
<vish> devildante: heya , poked mvo yet? ;p
<mvo> about what exactly?
<hggdh> njin: sorry, not running lucid. Will test on a VM soon
<njin> ok, when you can.
<njin> pedro_: around?
<pedro_> njin, yes, hello
<hggdh> njin: look at /var/log/apt/term.log
<vish> mvo: https://code.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/update-manager/window-main-alerts/+merge/31091  , that fixes 4bugs mpt spec'd for update handling
<mvo> yeah, I promised to look at it today
<vish> cool!
<njin> hggdh: The system-wide cache is empty. You may want to run 'apt-file update'  as root to update the cache. You can also run 'apt-file update' as  normal user to use a cache in the user's home directory.
<njin> hggdh: in the terminal with root permission works
<njin> pedro_: hello, sorry i,ve a problem with apt-file
<devildante> vish, mvo: thanks :)
<jibel> njin, hi, this is very likely bug 508089
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 508089 in apt-file (Ubuntu) "apt-file fails 'There was an error creating the child process for this terminal' (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508089
<njin> jibel: tanks, it the same, but in Lucid we still with the bugged version
<njin> jibel: in Lucid we have 2.3.3 and the fixed version is 2.4.0
<njin> wait for update then mark as invalid .
<jibel> njin, You can mark it as duplicate and file an SRU for lucid. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<njin> jibel: at now is too complicate for me
<drizzle> hi all
<njin> jibel: i've to made little step...
<jibel> njin, no problem. Mark it as duplicate, I'll proceed with the sru.
<njin> pedro_: i need a lesson ( how found duplicates on Lanchpad).
<jibel> njin, btw I'm interested to know what seems too complicated in the stable release update process ?
<njin> jibel: i'm a new entry and my little brain cannot be overloaded, just little step ( what means btw ?)
<ashams> hello all
<njin> ashams: hello
<ashams> njin: how's your day?
<ashams> njin: could you please tell me how to join the Ubuntu Bug Squad??
<jibel> njin, I understand and you have a good mentor to help you. btw = by the way
<hggdh> ashams: the easiest way is to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs and follow the instructions pointed out there
<hggdh> and we will help you on doubts
<ashams> Ok, Thank You, I'll start to.
<njin> jibel: thanks, is really a good person, my friends on iso-testing team speaks very well of him
<micahg> hggdh: I"m assuming I should let my bugcontrol membership lapse since I'm a dev now?
<drizzle> probably a personal call
<drizzle> what do you do in development micahg
<drizzle> ?
<micahg> drizzle: maintain the mozilla package set
 * micahg probably should've asked pedro_
<ld> oh, nice
<pedro_> micahg, congrats!!
<pedro_> micahg, well your call re membership on bugcontrol :-)
<micahg> pedro_: k, well, I'm an implicit member now through ubuntu-dev, so I don't see why I should keep it active
<vish> om26er: heya , dont mark SC bugs "wont fix" if its not specked in the wiki yet, its still a baby and can be improved
<pedro_> micahg, yeap but if you are interested on staying on the mailing list i think you need to be a member of the team
<om26er> vish, ok. and I no longer triage SC bugs
<micahg> pedro_: right, but I am a member through ubuntu-dev, no?
<pedro_> micahg, besides that, as you said you'll get the same rights on ubuntu-dev
<pedro_> micahg, well i don't exactly recall how launchpad works on that :-P
<micahg> pedro_: if it breaks, I'll bug you Wed :)
<vish> om26er: ah , cool , i noticed this Bug #597958 only recently
<pedro_> micahg, heh ok ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597958 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Make easy to launch installed apps for novice Ubuntu users (dup-of: 420517)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597958
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 420517 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Installed apps: "where-to" and open button (affects: 12) (dups: 5) (heat: 80)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420517
<micahg> pedro_: team meeting tomorrow?
<om26er> vish, that was the last bug I triaged ;)
<pedro_> micahg, yes, will send the reminder in a bit
<vish> om26er: lol!
<hggdh> micahg: yes, ubuntu-dev grants automatic membership to -control
<hggdh> micahg: anything goes wrong, it is always pedro_'s doing ;-)
<pedro_> !
<hggdh> :-)
<pedro_> see that's why we don't tell you our secret!
<hggdh> grrrrr
<vish> pedro_: you dint tell him yet right?!
<pedro_> vish, course not!
<nigelb> hahaha
<vish> \o/
<pedro_> tomorrow at the meeting we can tell him another clue
 * micahg will pay attention to the meeting time this month :)
 * hggdh will also...
<kamusin> !ping devildante
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping devildante' not found
<devildante> hi kamusin :)
<kamusin> hey ,  have you listened last message (from BugSquad meeting that we will have tomorrow)?
<devildante> kamusin: Yes, I'll be attending
<kamusin> super :)
<devildante> anyway, hopefully mvo will review my branches today :)
<kamusin> I hope so, or tomorrow devildante will execute a sudo rm -fr *software-center* hah
<pedro_> !
<devildante> !!
<pedro_> because he's 'devil' :-O
 * pedro_ hugs devildante and kamusin
 * devildante hugs pedro_
<devildante> I love you all guys :)
<kamusin> haha and has a long sword  like a good Sith (he tolds me that)
<njin> in a case like this what is the procedure ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/390004
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 390004 in linux (Ubuntu) "Eeepc 900a won't switch to audio line-in (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vish> !ping | vish
<ubot2> vish, please see my private message
<nigelb> that isn't right
<hggdh> what?
<elopio> hello there
<elopio> my thunderbird is crashing but I don't know how to debug it.
<elopio> "thunderbird" is not a binary, so gdb doesn't start it
<elopio> and if I use /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.6/thunderbird-bin, when gdb starts it can't find libmozjs.so
<elopio> is there any guide?
<devildante> hggdh: vish pinged vish, and vish isn't even here
<hggdh> oooohhh
<nigelb> hggdh: it isn't supposed to do PM with |, PM is with > like
<hggdh> cool
<nigelb> !ping > nigelb
<vish> huh! why? that /was/  me pinging myself :D
<ubot2> nigelb, please see my private message
<nigelb> !ping | nigelb
<hggdh> oh, you are not a bot?
<vish> not yet ;p
<hggdh> :-)
<devildante> vish: weird, I don't even see you in the "contact" list in empathy
<vish> devildante: yeah , empathy is silly , it aint too good for irc
<nigelb> +1
<devildante> +42
<hggdh> I humbly suggest weechat
<devildante> or rather +10.10 :p
<njin> what can i do here ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/390004
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 390004 in linux (Ubuntu) "Eeepc 900a won't switch to audio line-in (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * hggdh is running 3.3.rc2
<devildante> hggdh: okay, will look at it later
<hggdh> devildante: if you are running Maverick, I have the GIT version in my pPA
<devildante> oh, great
<drizzle> i like pidgin
<njin> pedro_: i need your help
<hggdh> I gave up on pidgin and xchat.
<nigelb> hggdh: irssi ftw!
<nigelb> or quassel+quassel core
<devildante> i sense a flamewar coming :p
<drizzle> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maximus/+bug/615454 wishlist?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615454 in maximus (Ubuntu) "split screen mode needed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> how come there isnt a default response for bugs that are missing flavor, version, architecture and all the standard details like:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/euca2ools/+bug/615442
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615442 in euca2ools (Ubuntu) "euca-describe-users fails with ImportError: No module named euca_admin.users (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> drizzle: this is a good bug
<hggdh> I know, I opened it ;-)
<hggdh> the version is there -- the euca-version output
<hggdh> but I agree at least I could have added Ubuntu version. At least. probably more
<drizzle> i forgot to check attached documents
<drizzle> still would be good to have a standard bug response that asks for details like that
<drizzle> ..i think
<hggdh> there is
<hggdh> drizzle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Not%20described%20well
<hggdh> drizzle: it falls smack on on 'not described well'. Obviously, you would edit the response and add the specifics for the case
<drizzle> my mistake
<drizzle> i must have missed it
<drizzle> <3
<drizzle> im down in austin
<hggdh> and I am in the Dallas/Forth Worth area. You are better off in Austin :-)
<jfi> Hello
<valsum> jfi: hello
<jfi> Is there somebody with a Gigabyte GA-D525TUD, there are bad values with sensors, someone can confirm it? I would like to ensure that I don't have a faulty HW before submiting a kernel bug
<jfi> correction, that's Gigabyte GA-D510UD
<drizzle> you will probably hav eto google it
<drizzle> @jfi
<jfi> drizzle, yep, already googled, I just found http://sites.google.com/site/klaasdc/atom-d510-linux-server where you can see also sensors wrong values (in my case the coretemp is invalid too)
<drizzle> confirmed
<drizzle> right?
<jfi> well, the webpage does not even mention if it is ubuntu and my sensors output is a little bit different (coretemp)
<drizzle> is it ubuntu specific or kernel level?
<jfi> drizzle, I don't know, I guess it can be kernel level or due to the default config files or sensors-detect
<drizzle> thats touch
<drizzle> tough
<drizzle> im a noob on those kind of things
<yofel> if my power button doesn't do anything (well, not send an acpi event at least) when pressed, that would be a kernel bug right?
<vish> argh!!!   :/
<vish> Bug #270206 was fixed and now someone wants to update title!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 270206 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Rhythmbox should never start minimised to tray (affects: 36) (dups: 6) (heat: 177)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270206
<vish> unnecessary spam! :/
<jfi> yofel, or a bios setting which disable it? :-)
<yofel> well, holding it pressed will cause a poweroff, but might as look through the settings before reporting the bug
<yofel> *as well look...
<micahg> anyone have an apt-cache issue after today's updates in lucid? (update-manager)
<devildante> micahg: apt-cache and apt-get are saying something like "*.save file is not recognisable" after each operation
<chrisccoulson> devildante, that's only in maverick though. micahg is asking about lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you think I should file a regression-update bug?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what's the actual issue?
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried updating my lucid desktop for a week or so actually
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Red Exclamation point saying cache is out of date
<micahg> I update it daily, several times/day in fact
<micahg> update manager GUI says last updated 104 days ago
 * micahg tries something
<micahg> I had a repo that was inaccessible and after the update it kept saying cache out of date, I removed it and it disappered
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> which repo was that?
<chrisccoulson> although, i don't suppose it matters
<micahg> xerox openprinting that jockey added
<micahg> bug 574471
<ubot2> micahg: Bug 574471 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/574471 is private
 * micahg kicks ubot2 for bad info
<devildante> seconded :p
<KE1HA> Hey all, I've got a bug I can't seem to trap. piix4_SMbus is uninitialized, upgrade BIOS or force_addr_0xaddr  This happens only at boot time, but have no idea where to track this down. Andy advise?
<falconner> hi
<falconner> i found somthing not quite a bug tho
<falconner> is anyone here?
<falconner> there is no statagey sec in the software center under games
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-10
<darran> hi all
<darran> can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/gedit/+bug/615506 as triaged please?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615506 in gedit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Underscore must be a part of the word (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> darran: which importance?
<darran> wishlist or low
<yofel> well, decide and give me a reason
<drizzle> wishlist
<drizzle> it is marked as an enhancement in gnome
<drizzle> and it is not part of the product design
<drizzle> i was able to use find with underscores
<yofel> ok, agreed
<drizzle> man
<drizzle> the gnome bug hasnt been touched before
<drizzle> and it was logged in 2007
<micahg> drizzle: enhancements in most open source projects are at the mercy of the developers fancy
<drizzle> yes
<drizzle> i understand
<drizzle> even in private industry
<drizzle> depending on management and developer clout
<yofel> drizzle: done
<drizzle> th
<drizzle> x
<jfi_> if I hit the volumn keys on my keyboard => it works
<jfi_> if I left click the volume indicator, then hit the volumn keys on my keyboard => does not work
<jfi_> it is expected?
<jfi_> (maverick)
<yofel> btw, for those that followed the Debian BTS session in -classroom a while ago and aren't in #debian-ubuntu - a small follow up from Rhonda http://rhonda.deb.at/blog/debian/on-BTS-usage.html
<jfi_> An easy one to confirm if someone has volume keys on the keyboard: bug 615622
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615622 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Cannot change sound volume with keyboard while sound indicator is open (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615622
<Cakester> hi friends
<Cakester> ?
<Cakester> test
<Cakester> grr
<drosenbe> hi, you're here
<Cakester> oh hello.
<Cakester> were you expecting me
<drosenbe> what were you expecting exactly?  :p
<micahg> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
<Cakester> yes
<micahg> !test | Cakester
<ubot2> Cakester: please see above
<Cakester> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
 * micahg stops abusing the bot now
<Cakester> ok it works
<Cakester> so um
<Cakester> I wrote a tutorial on getting NASM to compile within Code::Blocks.
<drosenbe> orly
<Cakester> yes
<drosenbe> would you be TimothyTimbers?
<Cakester> yeah why
<Cakester> ?
<drosenbe> just curious, found your tutorial
<Cakester> not bad
<Cakester> you are good at the google
<drosenbe> it's because i'm a h4x0r
<Cakester> my user title says that too
<Cakester> although more l33t
<drosenbe> i actually read it straight from your interwebs
<drosenbe> i popped the firewall and dropped in a logic bomb
<Cakester> i can use push and pop
<drosenbe> whoa
<drosenbe> that's crazy talk
<Cakester> it amazed me that this is legal mov [eax], ebx
<drosenbe> why?
<Cakester> because i thought the [   ] could only be on the right
<Cakester> for like the past years
<drosenbe> nope
<Cakester> so sad
<drosenbe> that would be rather limiting, don't you think?
<Cakester> yeah. was pain in the ass
<drosenbe> for example, it might be convenient to:
<drosenbe> mov [Cakester], eBEERx
<drosenbe> haha, the beer register
<drosenbe> moving it to Cakestar's address
<drosenbe> *Cakester
<Cakester> these ads on facebook say these girls want a boyfriend
<drosenbe> i wonder if people know that i'm just goofing off or if they think i'm always this weird
<maco> that has nothing to do with debugging
<drosenbe> beer?  for some people, beer has everything to do with debugging
<Cakester> maco, i need to debug my web browser, or these ads will just keep mysteriously showing up
<maco> drosenbe: no, Cakester's thing aobut girls has nothing to do with fixing bugs
<drosenbe> ah
<drosenbe> stricty on topic, i see
<Cakester> <Cakester> maco, i need to debug my web browser, or these ads will just keep mysteriously showing up'
<maco> adblock plus?
<Cakester> does that play well with NS?
<drosenbe> sure
<Cakester> drosenbe, i think i have seen maco before. not in the bug channel
<drosenbe> ok...
<drosenbe> and?
<Cakester> maco, do you need help with a bug?
<maco> no
<maco> ive been in this channel 24/7 for about a year
<maco> im not triaging right now though
<Cakester> maco, that is ageist. sorry
<Cakester> what is triaging
<IdleOne> Cakester: Please stop harassing maco in every channel you find her in.
<drosenbe> oh lord
<Cakester> Are we here to take care of bugs or what?
<Cakester> here let me take the initiative
<IdleOne> Cakester: this behavior is not going to help you get unbanned in those channels you have been banned in.
<maco> Cakester: if you dont know what bug triaging is, why are you here?
<Cakester> I never said that me being banned was a bug
<Cakester> maco: to learn.
<drosenbe> hey, that's actually a pretty good reason
<drosenbe> i'm surprised
<maco> Cakester: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<Cakester> i have a bug to report now :(
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Cakester> gpg --fingerprint did not give me a code
<drosenbe> you should probably file it in launchpad
<Cakester> is this ping the code?
<drosenbe> that's not a sentence.
<hggdh> no. This was me
<jfi_> mov bed, [jfi_] // bye
<Cakester> hold plz
<Cakester> does it normally take over 5 minutes to generate a OpenPNP key
<Cakester> PGP
<Cakester> sorry
<maco> do stuff on your box
<maco> it needs activity to get enough entropy to generate a key
<Cakester> lol
<Cakester> oh hey!
<Cakester> i think it went through
 * hggdh is still unsure what this has to do with triaging
<Cakester> this won't steal my social security number will it
<Cakester> ok sweet
<Cakester> did it say i need to wait 10 minutes
<Cakester> does it hurt to try earlier?
<Cakester> doh yes
<Cakester> wth
<Cakester> i can't decrypt that
<Cakester> i can barely code an obfuscater
<Cakester> gosh darn yahoo can't do it for me
<hggdh> Cakester: please stay on topic
<Cakester> pop password?
<Cakester> i need to pay to have pop too work
<Cakester> why do none the mail clients i need to get the PGP to be read work
<Cakester> wth
<micahg> Cakester: you try thunderbird?
<Cakester> i tried evolution and thunderbird. it looks like because i am using a yahoo email, i need to buy the yahoo mail plus
<Cakester> to use the pop
<Cakester> so i can use the pgp decryptor on a message
<micahg> Cakester: yes, or switch to another provider :)
<micahg> aol, gmail
<Cakester> oh
<Cakester> is it worth buying the pop
<Cakester> my yahoo email is tied to most my ubuntu accounts
<Cakester> like the shop
<micahg> that's your call, I use aol, gmail, and my own domain for stuff, mostly my own domain
<Cakester> well i want to be well known by one email name
<Cakester> so aol lets me use it for free?
<micahg> yes
<Cakester> super cool!
<Cakester> now i just need it to send the pgp thing to my aol now :(
<micahg> Cakester: huh?
<micahg> you set up GPG locally and use IMAP
<Cakester> oo i know i cna forward it from my yahoo
<Cakester> woo hoo
<Cakester> ok
<Cakester> i signed the code of conduct
<Cakester> do i get a hip hip hooray?
<IdleOne> Can someone tell me what package provides the fdisk command? man fdisk says util-linux-ng but apt-cache policy util-linux-ng returns unable to locate package
<Cakester> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/37322-fdisk-not-worked.html
<Cakester> ?
<bazhang> Cakester, was there a question related to that? please see the topic as support is in #ubuntu not here
<IdleOne> bazhang: Cakester was responding to a question I posed just before you entered
<bazhang> IdleOne, I see, thanks
<IdleOne> I don't see how a fedora link is relevant to my question though
<Cakester> so
<Cakester> did you try the root?
<IdleOne> thr root?
<IdleOne> the*
<Cakester> anomie, says run fdisk as root
<Cakester> he is a linux guru it says
<IdleOne> I know how to run it, I am looking for the package that provides it
<IdleOne> Reason I am asking is because if you run: fdisk -l  it simply returns to a prompt. It should respond with "Permission denied, run as root" or something to that effect.
<IdleOne> I wanted to report a bug but without knowing what package....
<micahg> IdleOne: util-linux
<IdleOne> micahg: thank you. I didn't think of narrowing my search
<micahg> IdleOne: try apt-file next time
<micahg> IdleOne: or dpkg -S
<IdleOne> well look at that
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> thanks
<Cakester> hi
<Cakester> welcome to ubuntu-bugs
<Cakester> how may i help you
<bazhang> Cakester, no need for that
<Cakester> ok
<Cakester> Is it a bug if I can edit a byte of a variable declared in the .data section at runtime?
<Cakester> the .bss section I thought was for that purpose
<Cakester> hey
<Cakester> my 72 hour ban should be lifted pretty soon
<Cakester> Hey sorry to bother.. but I can't find out where I create my wiki at
<Cakester> for describing my interests and skills
<Cakester> it is one of the steps to requesting a mentor
<Cakester> I found the user prefs page
<bazhang> Cakester, this is certainly not the channel for that
<Cakester> i know, but is there a channel for that?
<Cakester> that i can go t o
<Cakester> oh i found the list of channels
<Cakester> ok
<rww> Cakester: people are split between https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirstnameLastname and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Somenickname in my experience
<Cakester> oh
<rww> (I don't know that there is a right channel for that, so I figured I'd just answer ;P)
<Cakester> oh wow. so i can literally start an empty page
<Cakester> pretty cool
<Cakester> others won't be able to edit my page will they
<Cakester> only trusted people right?
<rww> anyone with a Launchpad account that isn't blocked from editing can edit any wiki.ubuntu.com page, as far as I know
<thekorn> good morning
<Cakester> hello
<Cakester> and welcome to ubuntu-bugs
<Cakester> where the bugs are the.. buggiest if bugs at all!
<Cakester> or maybe not idk
<ikonia> Cakester: if you don't know - don't speak in the channel
<Cakester> i am going to walk away as this appears to be some form of aggression
<thekorn> ohhhhhh ;)
<njin> hello here https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/390289 i assign to gnome-power-manager, add stock comment of bug without package assigned, request if reproducible in lucid, right ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 390289 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "do not start without power supply (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin> request of apport-collect
<thekorn> njin: let me read the bug
<thekorn> njin: I've seen this bug before, let me search for the master bugreport
<thekorn> njin: the user seems to be affected by bug 272247
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 272247 in linux (Mandriva) (and 6 other projects) "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down (affects: 41) (dups: 17) (heat: 314)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272247
<thekorn> njin: so mark your bug as a duplicate of this bug, and point the reporter to the workaround
<thekorn> which is mentioned in the description of the master bug
<njin> thekorn: have you same minut for me ?
<thekorn> njin: sure
<njin> thekorn: thanks, haw can i found duplicates ?
<thekorn> njin: good question. launchpad has some search functionality, so you can search for strings etc.
<thekorn> njin: bu IMHO google is much more powerful
<njin> the korn, i've noted that you found this much fast
<thekorn> njin: just because I knew that there was such a bug
<thekorn> because I've read about it somewhere before
<thekorn> and I knew that it was related to the HP hardware of the user
<njin> ah, ok thanks for explain
<thekorn> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+battery+freeze+on+boot&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<thekorn> and fortunatly it is on the first page of
<thekorn> ^^
<njin> thekorn: :-)
<thekorn> njin: there is also another "tool" which helps us to find duplicates, it's the bug patterns for apport
<njin> thekorn: i don't know it
<thekorn> so if you think there is a certain pattern in some bugreports which is pointing to the same issue, you can write such pattern to find duplicates
<thekorn> njin: but it's a more advanced feature, and won't work in case of this bug
<njin> ok, then is better for me go on with little syeps ;-)
<njin> *steps
<thekorn> great! - thanks for helping
<njin> thekorn: thanks
<thekorn> njin: now you need to follow the steps I described above and mark 390289 as duplicate of the other one ;)
<thekorn> if not, I can do it for you
<njin> no, i'm busy with my wife questionsssss 8ton of question), i do it, thanks
<thekorn> great, take your time
<njin> thekorn: done, thanks for the help
<ppearse> Is there a known problem with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+filebug? I keep getting "Timeout error" (Error ID: OOPS-1683E551)
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1683E551
<thekorn> ppearse: people in #launchpad might be of better help, they can tell you exactly what's going wrong
<ppearse> thekorn: Thanks - will try
<yofel_> njin: btw, a useful feature of google is to be able to only search a specific site like searching for 'site:launchpad.net ubuntu battery freeze on boot' will only show results from launchpad
<yofel_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Alaunchpad.net+ubuntu+battery+freeze+on+boot&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<njin> yofel_:thanks
<njin> hello this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/390295 is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/293642 but is expired, what i have to do ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 390295 in ubuntu "laptop function keys makes gnome hang (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin> reopen the exipired and mark 390295 as duplicate  asking if someone can reproduce the issue on Lucid ?
<baptistemm> hi there
<baptistemm> did I post enought information in bug 615509 for the SRU
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615509 in collectd (Ubuntu) "curl based plugins are unable to check local files (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615509
<yofel> baptistemm: it says the fix is in 4.9, so 4.10.1 in maverick is fixed?
<baptistemm> it should
<yofel> baptistemm: also, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<baptistemm> I don't use maverick on my server, but the error disappeared after I patched collectd
<baptistemm> so I did
<yofel> baptistemm: ok, then please set the bug to Fix Released as  it's fixed in maverick and nominate the bug for lucid
<yofel> you might need to put up a 'TEST CASE:' part with reproduce instructions in the descriptions for the SRU verification
<yofel> *description
<baptistemm> yofel: actually the bug is not fixed yep in 4.10
<baptistemm> but will be in next release
<baptistemm> perhaps I should report to debien BTS as we push from there
<baptistemm> debian
<njin> yofel: can you take a look at my post up 11:39 - 11:41 thanks
<yofel> eeeek, misread my apt-cache output. it's not fixed in maverick yet as that has the same version in lucid, sorry -.-
<yofel> *as in lucid
<yofel> debian has 4.10
<jibel> baptistemm, that's a *huge* patch for a sru. Is all of this needed ? the git commit is only a 1 line change.
<yofel> njin: hm.. from what I see those seem to be duplicates, but we need someone to add the information bryce asked to get the other bug out of the expired state
<yofel> I don't know enough about X bugs to give you more advice, maybe ask in #ubuntu-x
<kangarooo> heelp after updates 14h ago cant start comp. logo loads then comp stops thinking.
<dholbach> pedro_, nigelb: how's the hug day organisation coming on?
<dholbach> pedro_, nigelb: I blogged about it - do we need more publicity?
<pedro_> dholbach, i'm going to put some bugs on the page now
<pedro_> dholbach, ~50 of each sounds fine?
<pedro_> we have lot of bugs and don't want to scare people :-P
<pedro_> we can always put a link with 'click here for more'
<pedro_> dholbach, i need to post on the QA blog btw and on identi.ca, twitter
<dholbach> nigelb: ^ do you have an opinion?
 * dholbach hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs dholbach back
<kangarooo> whata...
<nigelb> pedro_: 50 will do great :)
<nigelb> sorry, /me was away.
<pedro_> nigelb, ok i'm getting the lists now ;-)
<nigelb> dholbach: we could use more.  I'll blog tonight.
<devildante> guys, is it normal that the gnome-power-manager indicator doesn't have an icon?
<nigelb> devildante: maybe.  User can set it be not shown I think.
 * nigelb checks just in case
<nigelb> Yep, user can set.
<devildante> no, I mean, the indicator is there, but without a battery icon
<pedro_> dholbach, nigelb do you guys have any progress graph we could add to the hug day page?
<pedro_> dholbach, nigelb there's a javascript one on the ReviewGuide but i don't think that's going to work on the wiki...
<dholbach> pedro_: bdmurray has a few
<pedro_> ok so in the graphs directory ;-)
<pedro_> looking into those
<dholbach> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<pedro_> awesome ;-)
<kermiac> vish: I can't attend the meeting as my timezone bites haha.... I sent you an email regarding the progress of nisshh & gorilla
<njin> pedro_: are you around ?
<pedro_> njin, hello, yes
<pedro_> hello fabio!
<fabio> hello pedro_
<njin> pedro_: i've marked this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/390295 as duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/293642 expired ad reopened, but i think tho assign at ....input-kbd, in the latest post there's something regarding steps to reproduce but probably in the same laptop
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 390295 in ubuntu "laptop function keys makes gnome hang (dup-of: 293642)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 293642 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "[Intrepid - Karmic] Fn-key locks up computer (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin> fabio: i'm fabio too
<njin> fabio: i'm from como
<fabio> hahahahaha
<fabio> ok
<njin> pedro_: i forget the greetings, sorry .
<bretzel>  In any situations where fsck must be started ( even for re-mount cycle value reached - thus very normal check) -- at boot time, fsck terminate and lets the system ( init process ) to wait for fsck status that never returns to the init execution. putting the boot process to hang state
<bretzel>  I have to reboot into a linux live, manually fsck my file system and then reboot to Ubuntu normally
<bretzel> Happens to ALL ubuntu derivated distribs
<bretzel> It leads to SERIOUS confusion
<Pici> On what version of Ubuntu have you tested this situation?
<bretzel> very annoying for me -- but for newbies, can leads to total confusion and leads them to think they've lost their file system
<bretzel> Version: since 9.10
<bretzel> running 10.04
<bretzel> I cannot report the data since it is in boot time and must reboot -- previous msg data lost
<bretzel> tested: Mint 8, Kubuntu 9.10+, Studio ...etc
<hggdh> bretzel: I cannot repeat. Every so often I get the usual 'x has been mounted Y times, fsck-ing', and no problems -- boot keeps on as usual
<bretzel> ho! and sometime on normal re-mount cycle, fsck is correct I said 'sometime', but for any other reasons ( unclean umount) , fsck always fails at bootime
<bretzel> I have "filesystem inconsistency error" on every partitions  and then boot process hangs - keyboard does not work so "cold reset" is necessary
<bretzel> I agree if you don't have the situation, you cannot see the prob. but It happens all the time for me
<hggdh> bretzel: we will nee the logs, really. If you have another box, you could set a network console
<hggdh> to capture the boot log
<bretzel> that would be very hard because as you know, fsck is started very early at boot time - no network level  process  started yet
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> bretzel: why do you get so many fscks being run?
<bretzel> /var/log/kernel* : no traces last log.2.gz stops august 1
<bretzel> dont' ask me why fsck starts... I cannot tell you
<bretzel> might be Win7 ... ( dual boot often switching between ) thus affecting only mount-cycles
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> you access the Linux FSs via Win?
<hggdh> the only reason for fsck (apart from the usual mount count/time triggers popping) is the FS was not cleanly closed
<bretzel> sorry was afk
<bretzel> no! no ext access from Win
<bretzel> and last  unclean umount was months ago nothing to do with this installation
<bretzel> there is no ext4fs drivers in windows
<bretzel> Now that I am calm :-) seems I have to live with this strange behaviour for my computer. It is ok for me but I hope that situation does not raises for newbies...
<hggdh> bretzel: I have not heard of anything like this. I really would like you to open a bug on it (a priori, assign to linux) -- run 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<hggdh> and explain what is going on there
<bretzel> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331500&page=2
<bretzel> please, read page 2 also...
<bretzel> seems old but one reports having same behaviour on 9.10
<bretzel> ...
<bretzel> wow! and bunch of messages dated from january 2010 .... it is a sign ...
<bretzel> some ones thought it was modem-manager - but later we read that it has nothing to do with modem-man ... the common situation is " file systems not mounted and system hangs" obviously, if fsck stops and do not resturns clean, init Mother process wait for ever ...
<bretzel> I am telling you that it happens only in Ubuntu out of my other distribs tests ( Fedora, OpenSuSE, Arch, Sabayon )
<bretzel> okay, I have to go -- And Ubuntu still IS the distrib all star! vannot live without it... tried all other linux distribs I could and Ubuntu always returns first for me :-)
<devildante> bretzel: seconded :)
<devildante> bretzel: although arch comes as a close second :p
<vish> kermiac: neat thanks!
<bretzel> devildante: after hours of configs ...:-)
<bretzel> ciao and thank for your time. ( just leaving this channel I have C++ heavy load of CODING to do ;_)
<vish> devildante: whats the status of your addons branch?
<devildante> vish: still awaiting review
<vish> devildante: merged?  [just noticed your update manager got merged ;)]
<vish> ah cool..
<devildante> vish: [thank you :)]
<vish> np..
<devildante> vish: I'll bug mpt now for this addons branch
<vish> too bad we cant subscribe to merges :s
<devildante> report a bug, importance wishlist :p
<pedro_> dholbach, nigelb may you folks have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100812 and see if everything is ok ?
<pedro_> I've added some bug lists
<devildante> pedro_: neat! :)
<pedro_> hello devildante!
<dholbach> holy cow
<devildante> hi pedro_
<dholbach> that's going to keep them busy for a bit :-P
 * dholbach hugs pedro_
 * devildante hugs dholbach and pedro_
<dholbach> hey devildante
 * dholbach hugs devildante too
<devildante> dholbach: hi :)
 * pedro_ hugs dholbach and devildante back
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to that hug day -it'll be great
<dholbach> nigelb: what about that training session?
<devildante> dholbach: is there a training session?
<dholbach> devildante: that's what we're discussing right now :)
<devildante> dholbach: what is it about?
<dholbach> for the next hug day on thursday
<dholbach> about patch review and forwarding them
<devildante> okay, okay, okay
<devildante> I might learn something from this :)
<drizzle1> i all
<drizzle1> hi all
<drizzle1> how is everyone?
<devildante> drizzle1: all is fine :)
<drizzle1> :)
<pedro_> nigelb, dholbach anything else to add : http://paste.ubuntu.com/476005/ ?
<pedro_> nigelb, dholbach that's the announcement so i can send it to the ML and Planet, more input is always welcome ;-)
<dholbach> pedro_: awesome!
<dholbach> I like it
<devildante> seconded :)
<devildante> but line 1 and 10 should read: "Thursday 12th August 2010"
<devildante> not 10th
<pedro_> oh right, good catch devildante , thanks!
<devildante> np :)
<pedro_> same on the title :-/
<pedro_> ok fixed, time to make some buzz
<dholbach> :-D
<devildante> pedro_: bug 613012 has been fixed, why is it included in the list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613012 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Remove "Ubuntu servers" from irc channel list (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613012
<pedro_> devildante, launchpad fault? ;-)
<devildante> pedro_: what? (not sure if I understood that)
<pedro_> devildante, i'm just grabbing the list from what launchpad returns me, if there's something that shouldn't be there that might be a launchpad issue
<pedro_> devildante, feel free to remove the bug or mark it as green
<devildante> pedro_: okay
<devildante> pedro_: remove ;-)
<devildante> removed*
<pedro_> devildante, thanks, in which list was it?
<devildante> pedro_: patch tag
<pedro_> devildante, i've a huge list so maybe i can add an extra one
<pedro_> devildante, ok thank you!
<devildante> pedro_: np :)
<devildante> pedro_: I'll see if I can stop other fixed bugs
<nigelb> pedro_: It rocks.  Sorry.  Lost power.
<pedro_> devildante, cool, just let me know how many were removed  so we can replace those ;-)
<pedro_> devildante, thanks for checking !
<devildante> pedro_: okay, np :)
<pedro_> nigelb, cool, I've just sent the announcement no it's tiime to make some noise :-)
<devildante> pedro_: Bug #614388 is "fix committed"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614388 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator should start in fullscreen mode (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614388
<devildante> pedro_: but it seems the original reporter is the one to mark the bug as commited
<devildante> should I tell him?
<pedro_> devildante, yes please
<pedro_> it needs to be reviewed anyways
<Laibsch> bdrung, dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim-bridge/+bug/338217/comments/28
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 338217 in scim-bridge (Ubuntu) "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload() - fixed by "rm -Rf ~/.scim/" (affects: 66) (dups: 212) (heat: 1747)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dholbach> Laibsch: what about it?
 * Laibsch still recommends to at least document the problem instead of doing nothing
<Laibsch> dholbach: you and bdrung said upstream is alive
<Laibsch> the Debian maintainer orphaned the package about a week ago
<Laibsch> because "upstream is dea"
<Laibsch> d
<dholbach> where did I say that?
<Laibsch> comment 24
<dholbach> if you want to get the solution integrated, go ahead and do it
<dholbach> I'm not going to stop you
<Laibsch> I can't
<Laibsch> I don't have upload rights
<Laibsch> I provided the patch
<Laibsch> I kindly ask again to have it sponsored
<dholbach> subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<Laibsch> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39501373/LP338217.debdiff
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I'm sure I did that in the past
<Laibsch> and the patch was rejected
<Laibsch> you guys might as well just have taken my word as Debian maintainer of the scim package and part of upstream team ;-)
<devildante> pedro_: bug 611024 is marked "Fix Released" for all packages except for one who is not affected by the patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611024 in xmms2 (Ubuntu) (and 13 other projects) "Rebuild for libmpcdec3 → libmpcdec6 transition (affects: 7) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611024
<devildante> it's in the "patch tag" category
<pedro_> devildante, well it seems there's no patch for that package yet
<devildante> should I remove it?
<pedro_> devildante, or mark it green since you reviewed the bug
<pedro_> hello DrKenobi
<devildante> pedro_: okay
<DrKenobi> hello pedro_
 * charlie-tca is glad to see pedro_ is back. It has been a long ...
<pedro_> thank you charlie-tca! it's nice to be back ;-)
<pedro_> btw folks Bugsquad meeting is in ~35 minutes
<holstein> hggdh: ping
<devildante> pedro_: bug 610300 seems to have been fixed in lucid. should I add a "patch-accepted-upstream" tag?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610300 in likewise-open (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "package likewise-open 5.4.0.42111-2ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 39) (dups: 4) (heat: 524)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610300
<pedro_> nigelb,  ^
 * nigelb checks
<nigelb> devildante: patch from upstream?
<nigelb> (if so, go ahead.  you're right)
<hggdh> holstein: pong
<holstein> hggdh: in case i need to miss the meeting
<holstein> i just wanted to check in
<devildante> nigelb: no, it's a patch on launchpad
<nigelb> devildante: In that case, you need to forward it upstream.
 * holstein will check the logs
<devildante> nigelb: no, it seems it's an Ubuntu specific issue that has already been fixed
<hggdh> holstein: yes. I am sorry I had not been able to contact you before, been quite busy. But let's get together
<holstein> hggdh: i would like to make some time to work with you
<devildante> nigelb: by that same patch
<holstein> hggdh: cool
<holstein> same here
<holstein> as long as we havent forgotten each other :)
<hggdh> holstein: certainly. Right now I am going for lunch, but I will be back in 30 min
<nigelb> devildante: oh, Ubuntu specific stuff can be off our radar.  Just ut patch-accepted :)
<hggdh> then we can start
<holstein> just ping me whenever you got some time
<hggdh> holstein: will do
<holstein> i might be out for the afternoon myself
<devildante> nigelb: okay (what does ut stand for?)
<holstein> but i'll look for you
<holstein> thanks
<nigelb> devildante: s/ut/put :D
<devildante> nigelb: okay :p
<nigelb> devildante: it stands for "Nigel spells very badly"
<hggdh> holstein: I am online every week day, and some weekends. Ping me whenever you are available
<nigelb> holstein: don't believe him.  He's online 24/7.  I think he's a bot ;)
<holstein> hehe
<vish> nigelb: nah , he has been a bad bot ;p , recently he often tends to be offline ;)
<nigelb> vish: gah, bad network!
<devildante> nigelb: patch of bug 608747 seems to have been uploaded into universe, but there is still some disagreements. Since there is no other patch to treat, should I put this in green in the list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608747 in goplay (Ubuntu) "Please merge goplay 0.4-1 (universe) from debian (unstable) (affects: 1) (heat: 227)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608747
<nigelb> devildante: merge requests are immediately off.  unsubscribe team and subscribe sponsors.
<nigelb> but this one, needs patch-needs work tag
<devildante> nigelb: done :)
 * nigelb ^ 5 devildante :)
<vish> devildante: you need to remove the :"patch" tag too..
<devildante> vish: okay
<devildante> vish: done :)
<vish> devildante: neat! ... now nigelb can ^5 you ;)
 * nigelb hi5's vish instead :)
<baptistemm> hmmm, collection3 is unable to graph a couple of rrd where collectd2html can
 * micahg will miss the meeting unfortunately
<pedro_> Hello folks, who is here for the BugSquad Meeting ?
<njin> hello, i'm
<devildante> pedro_: I'm here :)
<elopio> I'm here :)
<njin> sorry pedro_ but my wife has a troble with the car battery
<pedro_> kamusin, hggdh, vish , devildante, charlie-tca  ?
<njin> and i've to run
<devildante> kamusin said he can't attend
<pedro_> njin,  no worries ;-)
<devildante> but he will send an e-mail for the mentorship status
<pedro_> devildante, ok thanks!
<vish> ~o~
<pedro_> let's start
<pedro_> first of all don't tell to hggdh our secret
<pedro_> !
<vish> +1
<devildante> what secret? :p
<pedro_> the agenda for the meeting can be found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<pedro_> so far it looks like
<pedro_> * Mentorship program update from Mentors
<pedro_> * Open Discussions.
<pedro_> ok who many mentors and students we have this time?
<devildante> student here :)
<KE1HA> student here as well
<pedro_> I'm mentoring a couple of folks
<njin> half student here
<SpamapS> Oh I'm here for the meeting too.. just a little bit late. ;)
<vish> kermiac couldnt attend so he mailed me an update : http://paste.ubuntu.com/476035/
<elopio> student here
<SpamapS> I'll be a student forever, but I have no official mentor. ;)
<pedro_> vish, awesome, thanks!
<pedro_> thanks kermiac for sent the update :-)
<pedro_> I've mentoring elopio and njin both are doing an extraordinary work and we're catching up since I was away a couple of weeks
<pedro_> but so far they're rock solid
<njin> hmm thanks
<pedro_> does anybody else want to share updates regarding the students?
<elopio> well, I've made some mistakes, but pedro_ is a great teacher :)
<pedro_> or any student want to share their experience?
 * pedro_ hugs elopio and njin
<devildante> kamusin: is an excellent mentor :)
<njin> hugs too
 * njin 
<pedro_> does anybody is having issues with their mentor or student ?
<pedro_> like mentor/student is not answering their emails/messages/ etc
<KE1HA> Just getting started w/Bugs, but have rcv'd good e-mail FB on a few, need to get a mentor though.
<hggdh> pedro_: I will find another secret...
<pedro_> KE1HA, awesome, could you add your name (if not already) on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students so we can assign you a mentor?
<pedro_> hggdh, jo jo jo !
<devildante> pedro_: can you pm me so you tell me that secret? :p
<KE1HA> will do.
<pedro_> hggdh, any updates regarding your students?
<vish> nigelb too^
<pedro_> devildante, don't tell anybody!
<devildante> pedro_: np :)
<nigelb> I was assigned 2 new students.  Just sent out mails today.
<pedro_> especially to hggdh
<pedro_> cool!
<hggdh> I have not contacted them (except for holstein, that contacted me today). I will get on with it, my fault
<pedro_> hggdh, no worries, it's being a busy weeks ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_: now devildante is also in? >:-]
<vish> pedro_: i'v cleaned up most of the backlog and idle students , and most of the students have been assigned a mentor..
<pedro_> hggdh, oh the whole Bugsquad :-P
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors <- that's the table vish is referring
<pedro_> it looks *amazing*
<pedro_> thanks a lot vish!
<hggdh> you just wait, alliagor, one day this pond will dry out...
<vish> np..
<pedro_> alright we need an action item to ping the other mentors
 * njin have two arguments that want to propose.
<devildante> pedro_: action item?
<pedro_> I'll take that so they can share the updates with us on the mailing list
<vish> pedro_: if you have heard anything from maco , iirc we need an update from her , else everything is upto date...? heard back anything?
<pedro_> vish, i'll make sure to ping the remaining mentors by email
<hggdh> vish: maco is usually on during evening US time. I can ask her this evening
<maco> i have nothing to update
<pedro_> Ok, anything else regarding Mentors/Students ?
<pedro_> otherwise we can move to the next item
<devildante> pedro_: I still don't know what is an action item :p
<pedro_> devildante, something that needs to be done which is usually assigned to a person
<devildante> pedro_: okay, thx :)
<pedro_> Ok let's move
<pedro_> * Open Discussions
<pedro_> As you probably know already we're having a Bug day for the Operation Cleansweep next Thursday!
<pedro_> this is a great chance to learn how the Patch review workflow works
<pedro_> nigelb, around ?
<pedro_> The page for the bug day is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100812
<pedro_> as you can see there, devildante already started to work on it ;-)
<pedro_> great work devildante!
 * elopio is looking forward to learn about that
<SpamapS> pedro_: Where is the page for the patch review workflow?
<devildante> pedro_: :)
<SpamapS> ah found the link on that page
<SpamapS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide#Workflow
<pedro_> but there's a *lot* of bugs waiting to be triaged so if you have some time please consider in joining us that day or the previous like devildante
<pedro_> SpamapS, exactly that one ;-)
<pedro_> also if you can, please blog about it, send some announcement on identi.ca, twitter, facebook, etc
<pedro_> the more help we could have the better ;-)
<SpamapS> Seems like (at least for server team packages) the bug rate has gone up quite a bit in the last 2 weeks.
<SpamapS> I normally only triage on Fridays but I've been triaging at least one bug every week day to try and help the team keep up, and we still had 16 untriaged this morning. :-/
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
<pedro_> looks like he's not around
<pedro_> SpamapS, could you talk with hggdh to see if we (Bugsquad) can coordinate something to help you guys there?
<simar> Hi all ... I have been mentored by sense and he has done the mentoring very well n I'm now in bug control team .. So for all this good I want to thank sense for that.. unfortunately he's not here but still .. :))
<pedro_> great news simar! thanks for sharing
<SpamapS> pedro_: I'll bring it up in the server team meeting, which is in ~40 minutes
<pedro_> awesome SpamapS ;-)
<pedro_> alright folks anything else ?
<vish> hggdh, pedro_: one concern I have, is the list of mentors here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors , an active *willing* mentor list?  looks like its not all of the mentors are really available right now, and we should probably get an update on mentors first before assigning students..
<simar> pedro_: :)
<pedro_> vish, let's ping them to see if they're available or not
<simar> vish: Can I mentor someone else or should I wait for some time. I think if I can help someone, I will feel good :)
<pedro_> vish, probably hggdh wants to send the email asking that ;-)
<pedro_> simar, if you're in bugcontrol you can mentor :-)
<vish> pedro_: heh , yeah , hggdh can be scary and persuasive ;)
<pedro_> simar, no need to wait , feel free to add your name to the list :-)
<pedro_> vish, +1
<vish> simar: add yourself with time available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<simar> pedro_: vish  yeah!!! I like it :)
<simar> pedro_: vish I will just do that ..
<ashams> so, how can I get some Mentor to teach me?
<SpamapS> btw, we use this to track our triaging backlog (credit: ttx)  http://webnumbr.com/ubuntu-server-daily-triage
<vish> ashams: have you applied to the mentorship team?
<ashams> no
<SpamapS> might be useful to produce some more for the bug squad in general.
<drew212> ddecator: hey, are you around man?
<vish> ashams: you can read about how to do that and the requirements here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<pedro_> ashams, check the "How to request a mentor" part on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<vish> pedro_: looks like drew212 is looking to become a mentor too? ;)
<charlie-tca> hmm, late again
<ashams> pedro_, and vish : thank you
<drew212> vish: i am? lol, i wouldn't mind, but i feel very underqualified...
<pedro_> Ok folks anything else ? Otherwise i'd suggest we adjourn the meeting?
<devildante> mvo: ping
<vish> drew212: if you are in bug control , you can be a mentor ;)
<pedro_> going once...
<pedro_> twice...
<KE1HA> I ahve one, but cant wait until after is someone can stick around fer a moment.
<devildante> objection!
<devildante> just kidding :p
<yofel> nothing here (was stuck in traffic :/)
<drew212> vish: didn't know that, but i just made it in a couple of weeks ago, and i feel like there is so much to learn =P
<pedro_> Ok Let's adjourn, thanks everybody !
<vish> ******DONG*****
 * njin leaving for a little, baby's crying
 * elopio hugs the squad
<vish> drew212: there is always something to learn ;) btw , ddecator is busy atm
<pedro_> the next meeting is on Tuesday 07 September
 * devildante hugs everyone
<devildante> thx pedro :)
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad
<pedro_> thanks folks
<drew212> vish: too true.
<pedro_> alright now time to eat!
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<vish> thanks pedro_ .
<KE1HA> Can we do questions now ?
<vish> KE1HA: sure
<KE1HA> Is there a place where I can find the frequency of failure (Bugs) on a given hardware type? In particular, WiFI card types as I'm seeing "allot" of the same questions coming up in the Ubuntu channel about the same ones.
<vish> drew212: so just add yourself with time available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<vish> KE1HA: pass.. i'm not sure , wait for pedro_ or hggdh or charlie-tca to answer that..
 * vish for a moment it felt like a game show.. PASS! ;p
<charlie-tca> I do things the hard way. I would search launchpad bugs for the specific card.
<KE1HA> vish, ok. The reason I ask is, there's Wiki pages covering how to install allot of them, but shouldn't that be rolled into each major release, and if so, how do we count the repeat failure?
<simar> vish: pedro_ Added myself to Mentors list :)
<hggdh> KE1HA: no, not yet. We are considering something like that, but it is still along way from being available
<hggdh> KE1HA: *then* we should be able to pinpoint bugs to specific hardware
<charlie-tca> KE1HA: I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/, click Advanced, checkmark all types, put in the card name/number and hit search at the bottom
<KE1HA> hggdh, rr ok. TNX was trying to work out hot to try and tackle so many of the same type of issues.
<KE1HA> charlie-tca, tnx, will have a read of that.
<hggdh> KE1HA: the problem is much more complex that that, though: consider just the CPU chip: you have different dies, different revisions, different problems
<charlie-tca> It is a bit of work to sort out after that, but at least it gives all the bugs referring to that hardware
<hggdh> BIOS can be updated or not; each machine have a (potentially) different BIOS
<hggdh> and so on
<KE1HA> hggdh, rr and firmware version, yeah, I can see its rough that one, but the end-users really get annoyed about it.
<charlie-tca> which is why it appears to be so many with the exact same issue, but they really are not
<vish> simar: neat!
<simar> vish: Thanks.
 * njin hugs the bugsquad and go to cook
<vish> devildante: the easiest way to do reviews is find a package you are familiar with and just clean out all the patches ;)
<KE1HA> charlie-tca, that's really nifty.
<vish> like how you just poked for the patch for u-m
<charlie-tca> Glad it helped
<devildante> vish: should I put patches in a branch and propose it for merging?
<KE1HA> I pulled up my favorite one: bcm43xx :-)
<vish> devildante: would probably be even better , group the patches and make branches
<vish> devildante: ofcourse , giving credit to the submitter ;)
<devildante> vish: np with that :)
<simar> vish: I hope I can add myself to this list also for touchpad area ..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<vish> simar: sure , you can!
<charlie-tca> simar: please!
<simar> vish: charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> It is good to have someone knowledgeable in that
<yofel> devildante: if the application's upstream is a launchpad project then yes please do a merge, if not, just attach the patch to an upstream bug report
<vish> simar: plus the X swat has always been looking for help.. they would be very happy ;)
<simar> charlie-tca: I am pretty sure now of my expertise in touchpad area. atleast for triaging purposes.
<vish> yofel: yeah , he was looking at an update manager bug , help merge ;)
<vish> s/help/hence
<yofel> ah, right :)
<devildante> yofel: thank you :)
<simar> vish: I will like of I could help them, probably by working on xorg. as I see it in Packages that should really be adopted.
<vish> yofel: there are a few bugs with patches , instead of pinging mv-o for each bug , it would be easier for him to review a group at once.. and devildante has recently done a bit of work on u-m too
<yofel> I know, I did a few merges in the past, launchpad has it's good points
<devildante> yofel: I would rather say lp is awesome :-))
<yofel> no, not awesome, too many bugs :/
<devildante> yofel: once you select a group of bugs, it *is* awesome :)
<drew212> if a bug is marked for expiration, should i invalidate it when asking for new information, or just keep it marked as incomplete? see bug 553814
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553814 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Bookmarks aint working (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553814
<yofel> devildante: no, I meant too many bugs in the launchpad code, my newest annoyance: bug 615123
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615123 in malone "Oops on production when opening +choose-affected-product (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615123
<yofel> drew212: looking
<drew212> yofel: thanks
<charlie-tca> Reporter attempted the suggested fix already
<devildante> yofel: not to mention timeout errors :p
<yofel> devildante: I have long stopped paying attention to them, except if it's so bad that I need to file bugs by mail...
<yofel> drew212: you should ask the reporter for more information about the issue, ask micahg for help when he's here, he belongs to the mozillateam
<yofel> hm, did I mention that the launchpads email interface is nice? :P
<yofel> you can even set the 'expired' status that way
<drew212> i was just curious if i should set the status to invalid since it has been so long since there has been activity on the bug, but i the plan was to use the "vague" stock response.
<charlie-tca> drew212: since the reporter responded to the first request to try something different, it is not their fault there has been no activity.
<charlie-tca> sometimes, they are just waiting to find out what else to try or information to supply
<micahg> drew212: WRT flash crash bugs, this is a new feature for users, they're not used to seeing a note saying flash crashed in the browser, so they might think it's a bug when it's actually a feature, just FYI
<njin> pedro_: around?
<njin> njin.ping
<njin> njin:ping
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<pedro_> njin, yes, i'm around now
<pedro_> was having lunch ;-)
<njin> pedro_: can we start ?
<pedro_> sure
<temp15893> So, I just ran update-manager on ubuntu netbook 10.10 and now when I log in mutter starts but unity and metacity do not. What package short I report this as a bug for? Also,  Anyone know how I can get a normal session to start?
<jfi_> metacity --replace ?
<temp15893> I've done that but things are still acting a little funny. Whenever I change windows the entire screen flashes. I'm imagining that some program is supposed to launch metacity mutter and unity when I start my session but it's not doing it. I'd also imagine that i should file a bug report for that program.
<charlie-tca> temp15893: if you are using Maverick, there are more updates pending that might fix that
<jfi_> maybe you should try first with a new account or the guest account? just to check that it is a config issue
<om26er> temp15893, I have the same problem.. and I am waiting for mutter to build too ;)
<temp15893> Yeah, I tried running update manager again but theres nothing yet. I might try the guest account idea. Should I usually assume with major issues like this in maverick that someone knows about it and try updating in in a few hours. Bug reports not usually necessary for this kind of thing?
<charlie-tca> Usually wait about 24 hours to file, anyway. That gives the developers time to fix it.
<charlie-tca> (development versions only)
<temp15893> Makes sense. Thanks.
<drizzle1> hello
<drizzle1> can someone mark the following bugs as wishlist
<drizzle1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/615876
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615876 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One note to Tomboy fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/615874
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle1> please
<devildante> guys, how can one forward patches to Debian?
<micahg> devildante: submittodebian or reportbug
<yofel> devildante: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<devildante> micahg, yofel: thank you :)
<yofel> hm, the page should mention https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2010-07-22 somewhere I think
<yofel> should I add a link at the bottom?
<devildante> yofel: Should I forward patch of bug 615563 to debian or patch the package in ubuntu first?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615563 in vifm (Ubuntu) "Vifm pause doesn't work when not using screen mode (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615563
<yofel> give me a second
<yofel> devildante: first forward it to debian, then make a debdiff for maverick as I'm not sure if it will be fixed in debian soon enough for maverick
<devildante> yofel: how do I do a debdiff? simply run debdiff in source folder?
<yofel> devildante: er, no. forward the patch to debian (make sure that you're adding the patch tag and you should add the usertags too) and then ping me again
 * yofel goes back to fighting python
<devildante> yofel: okay
<yofel> I usually use reportbug to forward patches, works fine
<maco> submittodebian
<devildante> yofel: should I use submittodebian?
<yofel> maco: how does that work? and isn't that for things that are already in the archive?
<devildante> yofel: submittodebian really simplifies things
<micahg> the problem with submittodebian is it takes the whole Ubuntu diff at once IIRC
<maco> its a wrapper for reportbug to attach a patch to an existing debian bug
<maco> and file a new one if one doesnt exist yet, i think
<maco> micahg: it should open in an editor for you to edit it down to just what you want to send
<yofel> hm, guess I'll try it next time
<devildante> seconded, it does open an editor for me to discard changes
<maco> which you *should* do.  a DD was complaining at debconf about a motu forwarding a patch that included bits of the debian changes that had been backported and so woulnt apply because some bits were already there
<yofel> heh, can imagine that
<devildante> whoopsie, submittodebian sent an e-mail to the debian BTS and ... to the hostname (which is devildante@devildante-laptop, obviously not my real address)
<devildante> what should I do?
<yofel> as I never used it I'm not sure how that happened, maybe you don't have $DEBEMAIL set and the changelog email was your hostname?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-11
<yofel> devildante: did you ever try to patch a package yet?
<devildante> yofel: I didn't change /etc/reportbug.conf :p
<devildante> yofel: no :( but I want to learn :)
<yofel> oh ^^
<yofel> well, if you want to make sure that when running dch -i the changelog uses your correct name and email adress add these lines to your ~/.bashrc (and replace the values with yours :P)
<yofel> export DEBFULLNAME='Philip Muskovac'
<yofel> export DEBEMAIL='yofel@gmx.net'
<yofel> (those should match with what you set in your gpg key btw.)
<devildante> yofel: thanks for the info :)
<yofel> devildante: how does your changelog entry look like actually?
<devildante> yofel: "src/commands.c: replaced remaining pauseme reference with vifm-pauseme"
<devildante> okay, the bug has been acknowledged :)
<yofel> devildante: well, I meant the complete entry, but here's how it should look like in general: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476169/
<yofel> the LP: #xxxx will close the bug automatically if the package gets uploaded to the archive
<devildante> meh, I didn't put the LP
<devildante> but the rest is fine :)
<yofel> debian bug 592562 looks fine :)
<ubot2> Debian bug 592562 in vifm "vifm: Vifm pause doesn't work when not using screen mode" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592562
<yofel> devildante: now it would be helpful if you could link both bugs on launchpad
<yofel> for debian the process is a bit different as that's not an upstream project but a distribution (ask launchpad why it cares about that...) so click on 'Also affects Distribution' select debian and give it the url
<devildante> yofel: done :)
<devildante> yofel: and I added the "patch-forwarded-debian" tag
<yofel> devildante: good, now... what importance ?
<devildante> yofel: for the ubuntu package?
<yofel> yes
<devildante> yofel: I would say medium
<bdmurray> wow that's great
<bdmurray> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jhead
<bdmurray> 2 of the 3 bugs are update requests that are fix released
<yofel> devildante: reason?
<devildante> yofel: scratch that, low would be best
<devildante> "A bug that has a moderate impact on a non-core application"
<yofel> agreed
<yofel> devildante: so, if you want to get that uploaded to maverick, you'll need a debdiff first (at least that's the way I know)
<yofel> you have 2 .dsc files in your parent folder, right?
<devildante> yofel: yes
<yofel> devildante: ok, then run 'debdiff vifm_0.4-1ubuntu2.dsc vifm_0.4-1ubuntu3.dsc > vifm_0.4-1ubuntu3.debdiff' (maybe adjust the version if neccessary)
<yofel> then you'll have the debdiff, can you pastebin it so I can look at it?
<devildante> yofel: okay
<devildante> yofel: http://pastebin.com/ZG316XDg
<yofel> devildante: looks right, only one thing: open it in a text editor and change line 20 so it says '+    pauseme (LP: #615563)'
<devildante> yofel: done
<yofel> devildante: ok, now attach the debdiff to the bug report (and don't flag it as a patch)
<yofel> after that click on 'subscribe someone else', search for 'ubuntu sponsors' and click on 'Ubuntu Sponsors Team'
<devildante> yofel: debdiff was attached
<devildante> yofel: done :)
<yofel> good, now wait until someone respons
<yofel> *responds
<devildante> yofel: okay, and thanks a lot :)
<yofel> np
<devildante> ok, gotta go, see ya all :)
<hggdh> hum. Email received: Dear sir. I am glad to subscribe to <encryption-related> mailing list to discuss the encription techniques. Currently i am new to encription and keys.
<hggdh> does not look promising
<drew212> ddecator: hey man, you around?
<drew212> micahg: whats the command to run firefox in debugging mode?
<drew212> err in gdb*
<drew212> nevermind =)
<devildante> hi all :)
<devildante> can someone triage bug 615490?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615490 in rox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Pinboard large image backdrop fails to centre properly (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615490
<devildante> importance low
<bilalakhtar> devildante: me
<bilalakhtar> devildante: done
<devildante> bilalakhtar: thank you :)
<bilalakhtar> devildante: You're welcome
<drizzle> hi all
<hggdh> holstein: I am here
<drizzle> (05:11:57 PM) drizzle1: can someone mark the following bugs as wishlist
<drizzle> (05:11:58 PM) jfi_ [~jfi@vbo91-3-82-243-221-231.fbx.proxad.net] entered the room.
<drizzle> (05:11:58 PM) drizzle1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/615876
<drizzle> (05:12:01 PM) ubot2: Ubuntu bug 615876 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One note to Tomboy fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> (05:12:04 PM) drizzle1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/615874
<drizzle> (05:12:08 PM) ubot2: Ubuntu bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> (05:12:08 PM) drizzle1: please
<ubot2> drizzle: Error: Bug #615876 is private.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615876 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One note to Tomboy fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615876
<ubot2> drizzle: Bug 615874 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/615874 is private
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> i think they need to be forwarded upstream
<om26er> drizzle, no they dont need to be. its thing Ubuntu One team's task
<om26er> all the three bugs.
<vish> drizzle: done.
<vish> drizzle: lol! for those 2 bugs you copy-pasted a lot of lines ;p
<devildante> can someone mark bug 614388 as "Won't fix"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614388 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator should start in fullscreen mode (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614388
<gorilla> devildante: Let em have a look.
<gorilla> devildante: Do you know where the template is for a "won't fix" response. I'm 90% asleep :-/
<pedro_> devildante, done
<devildante> pedro_: thanks :)
<devildante> gorilla: I don't think there is one
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> gorilla, there's no stock response for won't fix, you need to give a reason and each one is different
<gorilla> pedro_: okay.. thanks.
<gorilla> oh.. and how can I go from New to won't fix?
<gorilla> I suspect that I don't have the permission to do so.
<hggdh> gorilla: what is the bug?
<charlie-tca> gorilla: you need to be a bug-control member
<gorilla> hggdh: bug 614388
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614388 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator should start in fullscreen mode (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614388
<gorilla> charlie-tca: I thought it could be something like that. Thanks for the confirmation.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<hggdh> OK, pedro_ already marked it wontfix
<pedro_> hggdh, moi moi!
<gorilla> nice work pedro_ :-)
<devildante> guys, I *think* bug 614206 should be triaged, but I don't know if the importance should be low or medium
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614206 in binutils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "readelf: fixes for multiple crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614206
<micahg> devildante: are you a sugar developer?
<devildante> micahg: no
<micahg> devildante: well, won't fix is usually reserved for something the developers won't do
<devildante> micahg: yeah, sorry for that
<micahg> or if someone refuses to stop changing the invalid state
<devildante> micahg: should I change it to Invalid?
<micahg> devildante: you can't :)
<micahg> well, since hggdh and pedro_ thought it should be won't fix for whatever reason :-/, I won't mess with it
<gorilla> where's pedro_??
<devildante> micahg: argh, you're right :p
<pedro_> good things about bugs is that you can always re open those
<devildante> micahg: in the future, should I mark as Invalid these kinds of bugs?
<pedro_> doing that for you devildante
<pedro_> devildante, it was re opened
<devildante> pedro: thanks :)
<devildante> pedro_: I think I will respond to David Farning
<micahg> devildante: maybe have a look at the status document you linked to, please let us know if you feel ambiguous about which status after reading it
<devildante> micahg: okay
<vish> devildante: hehe , did you know the reported was part of the sugar team? :D
<vish> reporter*
<devildante> vish: no :P
<vish> devildante: yeah , wont fix needs to be used with caution , unless you are the developer or have a comment from the developer it can be left as wishlist
<devildante> vish: taken note, thanks :)
<vish> devildante: yw :)
<devildante> can someone triage bug 614206?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614206 in binutils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "readelf: fixes for multiple crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614206
<vish> devildante: what importance would you like to set?
<devildante> vish: medium, I think
<vish> devildante: done. :)
<devildante> vish: thanks :)
<vish> np...
<devildante> I have many thanks in reserve today :p
<devildante> who is the upstream for adduser/deluser?
<gorilla> devildante: Linux Torvalds? :-P
<charlie-tca> As used in the Ubuntu GUI? Should be Ubuntu
<devildante> gorilla: :p
<gorilla> Linus rather
<devildante> charlie-tca: I'm talking about the adduser UNIX command
<devildante> see bug 613204
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613204 in adduser (Ubuntu) "deluser: missing linebreak in output (affects: 1) (heat: 491)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613204
<charlie-tca> debian
<devildante> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<charlie-tca> qnp
<charlie-tca> no problem
<devildante> charlie-tca: should I forward the patch to Debian?
<charlie-tca> I am not up to date on patches. I don't know what the correct prodedure is for that.
<charlie-tca> nigelb: Can you help with a patch question? ^^^
<nigelb> charlie-tca: just walked in
<nigelb> checking
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<nigelb> devildante: charlie-tca was right.  forward the bug and patch to debian.
<nigelb> Remember to be "nice"
<devildante> nigelb: okay, thanks :)
<devildante> charlie-tca: thanks too :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
 * charlie-tca doesn't always know the "right" answer, but usually knows where to find it
<charlie-tca> thank you, nigelb
<nigelb> charlie-tca: that is also the right answer :p
<nigelb> (ie knowing where to find it)
<charlie-tca> agreed. Sometimes that is more important than knowing all the answers, too
<devildante> hmm, to build adduser, you need po4a, which is apparently not in build-deps. is that a bug?
<nigelb> devildante: hm, that's strange.  How did that build in the first place then.
<devildante> maybe because the builders had po4a in the first place?
<yofel> shouldn't be the case, the buildds have really only the very minimum installed
<devildante> here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476482/
<nigelb> yeah, mostly just the build deps
<devildante> quick look at packages.ubuntu.com and packages.debian.org, and po4a seems to be build-depends-indep. What does that mean?
<yofel> build depends for architectrue independent package
<yofel> ok, the package built fine in maverick pbuilder
<nigelb> devildante: what pbuilder did you try? maverick or lucid or debian unstable?
<devildante> nigelb: I ran debuild -S
<yofel> devildante: sudo apt-get build-dep didn't pull it in?
<devildante> as mentioned in wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<devildante> yofel: no
<yofel> let me try
<yofel> hm, right, it doesn't ..
<yofel> apt-get bug?
<yofel> mvo: ^
<drizzle> hi all
<yofel> hi drizzle
<devildante> yofel: that's beyond my capabilities :p
<devildante> hi drizzle :)
<nigelb> yofel: we may have hit an apt bug.
<mvo> yofel: hello, missed the context
<nigelb> yofel: I just did apt-get build-dep and it did pull it
<devildante> mvo: po4a is build-dep of adduser, but doesn't get pulled by apt-get build-dep
<nigelb> The following NEW packages will be installed: cvs gettext intltool-debian libmail-sendmail-perl libsgmls-perl libsp1c2 libsys-hostname-long-perl po-debconf po4a sp
<yofel> mvo: running apt-get build-dep adduser doesn't get the po4a package which is an build-dep-indep for adduser - thus debuild fails
<devildante> nigelb: weird...
<yofel> it get's pulled in in a chroot though o.O (pbuilder log http://paste.ubuntu.com/476483/)
<nigelb> devildante: truely wierd.
<yofel> oh wait, apt-get build-dep adduser -> FAIL | aptitude build-dep adduser -> po4a is installed
<mvo> devildante: could you file a bug please? maybe a regression from the recent apt merge from experimental
<devildante> aptitude output: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<devildante>   po4a
<devildante> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<devildante>   dkms{u} fceux{u} gir1.0-freedesktop{u} gnash{u} gnash-common{u}
<devildante>   libboost-date-time1.40.0{u} libboost-thread1.40.0{u}
<devildante>   libmono-getoptions2.0-cil{u} libmpcdec3{u} libtorrent-rasterbar5{u}
<devildante>   linux-headers-2.6.35-10{u} linux-headers-2.6.35-10-generic{u}
<devildante> mvo: should I file a bug in ubuntu or debian?
<mvo> devildante: debian is fine as well, make sure you metnion that its the experimental version of apt
<devildante> mvo: okay
<nigelb> yofel: um, it orked okay for me in lucid.
<devildante> mvo: so I file a bug in both launchpad and debian tracker?
<yofel> then it's maverick and apt-get from experimental I guess
<mvo> yeah, probably fallout from the experimental merge
<mvo> there was quite a bit of churn in the code, loads and loads of good stuff, but some fallout is unavoidable I guess
<devildante> mvo: what importance on the debian tracker should I put?
<devildante> mvo: I guess "does-not-build"?
<devildante> okay, bug was sent on debian :)
<devildante> should I report it in launchpad?
<charlie-tca> Normally, yes
<charlie-tca> and add the debian bug number, if you have it
<devildante> charlie-tca: okay
<devildante> debian bug 592628 :)
<ubot2> Debian bug 592628 in apt ""apt-get build-dep adduser" does not install all build-deps" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592628
<ashams> hello vish:
<vish> ashams: hey
<devildante> all right, bug reported on lp
<devildante> thank you all :)
<vish> gnome Bug 626593
<ubot2> Gnome bug 626593 in User Guide "Gnome ate my boyfriend! Help!" [Critical,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626593
<Pici> ohno
<ashams> vish: You have just assigned a Mentor for me, but I'm affraid that I can't find about him.
<vish> ashams: he'll mail you as soon as possible.. :)
<Pici> bug 100000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<ashams> ok that's great, thanx
<bdmurray> jibel: bug 321093 doesn't seem package specific does it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 321093 in mp3info (Ubuntu) "package mp3info 0.8.5a-1 failed to install/upgrade: fork fehlgeschlagen: Cannot allocate memory (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321093
<vish> Pici: gnome bug 100000 is also kinda similar! ;)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 100000 in general "Gnome is full of bugs ! (100000 currently)" [Trivial,Resolved: notabug] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100000
<charlie-tca> devildante: thanks for helping
<Pici> bdmurray: I wouldn't think so.
<devildante> bdmurray: from the log, it seems that the bug affects multiple packages
<Pici> I was just going to say that.
<devildante> bdmurray: so not package specific
<devildante> charlie-tca: you're welcome :)
<devildante> can someone triage bug 613204?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613204 in adduser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "deluser: missing linebreak in output (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613204
<devildante> importance low
<charlie-tca> done
<devildante> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<holstein> hggdh: THANKS
 * holstein is just getting moving 
<holstein> i gotta run out and do some stuff today
<holstein> i'll try and bother you soon though
<devildante> Can I seek sponsorship for a patch that is not mine?
<bdmurray> surely
<devildante> bdmurray: thanks :)
<devildante> Should I remove ubuntu-review team when subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to a bug?
<maco> i think so, but ask in #ubuntu-reviews
<devildante> maco: okay
<nigelb> devildante: yes you should.
<nigelb> if you're not able to, let me know.  I'll remove it for ya.
<devildante> nigelb: thanks :)
<devildante> nigelb: I can't :(
<devildante> nigelb: it's bug 582797
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582797 in ldapscripts (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/ldapscripts/runtime.debian in Ubuntu should use /etc/ldap.conf (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582797
<nigelb> devildante: done.
<nigelb> devildante: I *think* you can bug maco and vish about unsubscribig too :D
<nigelb> talk of the devil!
<nigelb> devildante: (and yofel too :D)
<devildante> vish: do you know if I should remove ubuntu-review team when subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to a bug?
<devildante> nigelb: *super-secret voice* (yes, him too :p)
<vish> devildante: is nigelb testing me? :)
<vish> devildante: or are you really asking?..
<devildante> vish: real question :)
<vish> devildante: the review workflow is a complex one, but i dont really unsubscribe the team , just set the appropriate tag as required
<devildante> vish: this is an ubuntu specific bug, what should I put?
<vish> devildante: depends, waiting for the sponsors also works or ping the concerned team
<devildante> vish: well, guess I'll just wait :p
<devildante> vish: and thank you :)
<vish> devildante: np.. :)
<nin> pedro_: hello
<nin> pedro_: sorry, today i can't, i'm far away from my pc
<Darxus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ is broken.
<Pici> Yes.
<devildante> can someone triage bug 597653?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597653 in hal-info (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add support for Dell Streak. (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597653
<devildante> importance wishlist
<seb128> devildante, that should probably be closed since that's deprecated nowadays
<devildante> seb128: okay
<devildante> seb128: could we "convert" the patch to a non-deprecated package?
<devildante> seb128: like udisks
<seb128> I guess somebody would need to check first if that's still an issue there
<seb128> ie would be nice to know what issue the patch fixes
<seb128> could be media-player-info
<seb128> that needs a similar change
<seb128> or that could be fixed in the udisks world
<devildante> it seems it adds USB mass storage support to the Dell streak
<devildante> pretty simple patch
<seb128> is that not working in the udisks world?
<devildante> I don't know, I'm not an udisks developer :p
<seb128> well ask on the bug if you want to triage it
<devildante> seb128: meh, doesn't seem to be a popular bug
<devildante> seb128: plus, I just closed it :p
<seb128> heh
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<pedro_> njin, sort of a bit busy at the moment though
<kangarooo> i have crash but i didnt see anything crash. linux-image-2.6.35-14-generic.96860.crash
<kangarooo> but i cant report it. after series of answers it gives do i want to post to kernelops and then after yes it gathers data and gives error Crash file is injured or something. and IOError(13, 'Permission denied')
<yofel> ah, that file was created as root and you'll need to run apport  as root too to access it (I *think* - at least that's the easiest workaround)
<kangarooo> yofel: at first it opened as user then it in middle of it (after od before questions) asked for pass. ill try to execute from terminal with sudo
<micahg> yofel: why not just chown it to one's own user so bug submission works?
<yofel> oh right, that should work too
<micahg> otherwise Firefox will have issues :)
<yofel> oh right ^^
<kangarooo> hmm strange it worked. why when it asked for passw it didnt run as sudo..
<hggdh> there are things here: (1) apport automatic processing (the crash icon on the panel) -- it will ask for the password and will run as root;
<hggdh> (2) manually running apport -- it will *not* ask for password
<hggdh> also, if apport-gtk was not run, the crash report is incomplete
<hggdh> (or apport-kde, as it may)
<MichealH> Hi. I am part of the bug squad on Launchpad but somehow I cant Triage bugs. Why?
<MichealH> Anyone?
<micahg> MichealH: setting bugs to triaged is a function of bug control, you can request bugs to be set in here
<MichealH> Ahh Okay but doesn't applying for BugControl mean triaging 5 bugs?
<micahg> MichealH: it means triaging a lot more than 5, you just show 5 in the app
<MichealH> Yeah, I know
<micahg> MichealH: like I said, you can request it to be set in here, the triaged status tells developers there's something to look at here, so it's restricted
<MichealH> Does it mean you had gotten someone to triage the bugs?
<micahg> MichealH: no, it means ready for a dev to work on it (i.e. has all necessary info)
<MichealH> Yeah
<nisshh> MichealH: triaging is much more than just setting a bug to triaged :)
<MichealH> I read the guide
<MichealH> Do you prefer bugs triaging suggestions. In batch or one by one? It's just
<MichealH> ... I browse alot
<MichealH> Thanks anyway for clearing it up. See you tomorrow
<micahg> MichealH: if you feel a bug is ready with all the info, you can post them here with a suggested importance at your leisure
<micahg> most of the time there is someone in here that can evaluate and comment
<jfi> micahg, * MichealH has quit (Quit: MichealH)
<jfi> :-)
<micahg> jfi: sorry missed it
<hggdh> it is... different. Read the guide, but does not seem to have understood it.
<hggdh> Or are we too dense?
<micahg> hggdh: no, I think we're ok
<hggdh> ah well
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-12
<zus> hello
<zus> is any one avaliabe for a few questions? my bug squad membership is about to expire, i've gotten busy with my music and trying to get some work (need to pay bills yeah.)  if i let it expire  will i be able to re-join when my schedule frees up more time?
<maco> yep
<maco> just email the list and say "hey i expired a bit ago, can i get back in?"
<hggdh> and we will get it done
<zus> sorry my wifi  here is unreliable,...did any one get my last question?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> oops, maybe you should repeat it so we can tell.
<zus> hi charlie-tca  how ya doing?
<charlie-tca> doing fine. Yourself?
<zus> my membership is going to expire, but  can i re-join when i have more time in my schedule?
<charlie-tca> If you need to, you can just request to be allowed back in. That is not a problem
<charlie-tca> Just ask here, "I expired a bit ago, can I get back in now?"
<zus> charlie-tca,  good, been jamming on music, as well as trying to get my own stuff recorded.
<charlie-tca> Great! I wish a lot of luck with that.
<zus> sweet thanks,
<zus> thanks. its fun most times\
<charlie-tca> That's good. It is worth it to do something you enjoy.
<zus> it is,  and to see people dacing at gigs is  very satisfying
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY!
<vish> dholbach: hmm , :(
 * vish wishes dholbach says that every hug day ;p
 * dholbach hugs you all
<bullgard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/352732 #38 refers to a line 372 in /etc/init.d/alsa-utils. This does not exist in Ubuntu 10.04.1. #108 states that the file is in /sbin. This is true. But I cannot find a line "mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1'. How to proceed?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 352732 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sound muted after boot (affects: 75) (dups: 7) (heat: 380)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nigelb> Gnome bug 626593
<ubot2> Gnome bug 626593 in User Guide "Gnome ate my boyfriend! Help!" [Critical,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626593
<nisshh> nigelb: hehe, what a sense of humor :)
<nisshh> nigelb: the GNOME devs should put a disclaimer, "WARNING: using this software could distance you from your boyfriend/girlfriend"
<vish> nigelb: cheater!
<nigelb> nisshh: heh, somone has sugested a workaround/patch for it too :D
<nisshh> lol
<bilalakhtar> Are such things allowed in Gnome Bugzilla?
<vish> nigelb: i posted the bug yesterday itself ;p
<nigelb> vish: gah
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: a little bit of sense of humor is okay
<nigelb> if you want to get murdered, try it on the kernel tracker :D
<vish> nigelb: guess you noticed it from -motu today ;)
<vish> bilalakhtar: gnome bug 50000
<nigelb> vish: nope #k-d
<ubot2> Gnome bug 50000 in Bugzilla "We're now in the 50000er number space" [Normal,Resolved: notabug] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50000
<yofel> bug 100000
<vish> bilalakhtar: they have fun there ;)  also , bug 10000
<vish> yofel: snap!
<ubot2> yofel: Bug 100000 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/100000 is private
<ubot2> vish: Bug 10000 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/10000 is private
<yofel> argh, LP down
<vish> silly ubot2 !
<nigelb> no, gnome bug right?
<nisshh> hehe
<yofel> hm...
<nigelb> there was this mozilla bug about couch
<vish> nigelb: nah , the lp one is also the same
<bilalakhtar> yup
<yofel> kde bug 100000
<ubot2> KDE bug 100000 in general "KChart should be able to save and load from OASIS file format" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100000
<yofel> meh ^^
<vish> yofel: kde folks take life too seriously! ;)
<bilalakhtar> so we buggers are having fun here?
<yofel> seems so :D
<bilalakhtar> bug 2
<bilalakhtar> bug #2
<vish> nigelb: the last comment on the mozilla bug was nice ;)
<ubot2> bilalakhtar: Bug 2 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/2 is private
<ubot2> bilalakhtar: Bug 2 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/2 is private
<bilalakhtar> bug #2
<yofel> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579522 ?
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<ubot2> bilalakhtar: Bug 2 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/2 is private
<bilalakhtar> bug #1
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 579522 in JavaScript Engine "Buy cots for the JS interns" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<ubot2> bilalakhtar: Bug 1 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 is private
<bilalakhtar> HAHA! BUG 1 IS PRIVATE ^^
<yofel> bilalakhtar: LP is down for maintenance
<nigelb> whoa don't spam with bug numbers.  LP is down.
<vish> bilalakhtar: sems to not work! lp is down
<vish> yofel:  "one bug per issue" ;)
<bilalakhtar> yup
<bilalakhtar> lp is down for maintainance.. I have a few sync/merge requests awaiting report
<vish> bilalakhtar: lp hates you ;p
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: at most 2 hours
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: It should be back at 3:00 IST vish
<devildante> hi all :)
<devildante> I hate maintenance now :p
<yofel> well, should be up in 25min again
<bilalakhtar> well
<bilalakhtar> LP is down, and all of us over here are suffering :)
<bilalakhtar> funny
<yofel> at least the apt-get build-dep bug seems fixed
<yofel> well, not yet
<devildante> yofel: yeah, saw that
<bilalakhtar> LP IS UP!
<yofel> good :)
<devildante> not totally up, still getting connection refused messages
<jfi> Launchpad is undergoing maintenance and is in read-only mode.
<jfi> (message displayed by the website)
<devildante> *now* it's fully working :)
<jfi> the beta theme is very (very) nice and clean but the the black on darkgray color in the date panel is not readable:)
<walilo> hi, i'm transefered from #ubuntu, i've problem with yofrankie
<walilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476859/
<walilo> how could I report?
<yofel> walilo: do you have a .crash file in /var/crash ?
<trond-> Hi room. I have a computer that for the last two days has frozen up 5 times. output of dmesg: http://pastebin.org/475026
<walilo> yofel, i'll see
<walilo> yofel, yes there is many .crash file in /var/crash
<yofel> walilo: choose the one with yofrankie in it's name and report it with 'ubuntu-bug -c /var/crash/<crashfile>'
<yofel> or just double click on it in nautilus
<walilo> yofel, no one named yofrankie
<trond-> Hi room. I have a computer that for the last two days has frozen up 5 times. I can connect to it through ssh. Output of dmesg: http://pastebin.org/475026
<njin> Hy all, ir right mark as invalid because Ubuntu don't ship by default libaudit ( but what we use instead ?) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/390700
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 390700 in ubuntu "it's impossible to audit login events (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Patch Review and Operation Cleansweep in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<dholbach> pedro_: hola! shall we all hang out here? or in #ubuntu-reviews?
<pedro_> dholbach, #ubuntu-reviewers makes more sense we can just redirect people to there ;-)
<dholbach> alrightie
<pedro_> reviews i mean ;-)
<dholbach> pedro_: you're not there!
<pedro_> dholbach, yes i'm there!
<pedro_> !
<dholbach> ok ok :-)
<devildante> shall I go to #ubuntu-reviewers?
<pedro_> devildante, that'd be great ;-)
<pedro_> devildante, #ubuntu-reviews
<devildante> done :)
<njin> pedro_: hello
<pedro_> hello njin!
<njin> pedro_: can i have an help '
<njin> ?
<pedro_> njin, sure :-P
<ashams> hey simar,
<ashams> simar: are you there?
<simar> ashams: Hi there :)
<simar> ashams: I was around ...
<simar> somewhere
<ashams> hey simar,
<ashams> it's ok :)
<ashams> so
<simar> ashams: np
<ashams> you are my mentor?
<simar> ashams: are you familiar with irc completely ..
<ashams> yes I think!
<simar> ashams: what you had been doing for ubuntu till now ..
<simar> ashams: any bugs experisnce
<ashams> not successful ones
<simar> ashams: k, its enough that you tried atleast.. go go!!
<ashams> I tried to fix some bug then I found some troubles wit uploading
<ashams> I think that the Ubuntu Packaging Guide needs to be updated
<simar__mohaar> ashams: we will be dealing with triaging bugs rather than fixing..
<simar__mohaar> ashams: i internet is weak . plz excuse
<ashams> it's ok
<ashams> :)
<simar__mohaar> ashams: have you read my email
<ashams> yes I did
<simar__mohaar> ashams: k, so have you gone through the wiki pages for bug squad..
<ashams> yes, but not all of them
<simar__mohaar> ashams:  i want you to read them all, and be very clear with them.
<ashams> Yes sure
<simar__mohaar> ashams: In case any doubt you can ask on irc or just drop an email anytime
<ashams> k
<simar__mohaar> ashams: to triage bugs, first you should focus one package only, that way you can focus on the process more and learn better triaging.
<simar__mohaar> ashams: do you have any specific interest ..
<simar__mohaar> ashams: or any specific package you like to triage.
<ashams> simar: yes I love Nautilus packages.
<simar__mohaar> ashams: great, then go ahead..
<ashams> simar: where to start?
<simar__mohaar> ashams: nautilus is indeed a large package.
<simar__mohaar> ashams: still no problem ..
<simar__mohaar> ashams: just a sec
<ashams> simar: if you prefer another one it will be ok ;)
<simar__mohaar> ashams: you can have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/nautilus for nautilus related bugs..
<simar__mohaar> ashams: but wait
<ashams> simar: I'm already there. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=nautilus&orderby=status&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<simar__mohaar> ashams: gr8
<simar__mohaar> ashams: I have little experiance with desktop related stuff, I would prefer if you could start with touchpad related stuff..
<simar__mohaar> ashams: Its drivers related ,
<ashams> ok
<simar__mohaar> ashams: Seems to be tough at begining but i have written some documentation which you can follow and i will be able to guide you better here. :)
<ashams> simar: GR8
<ashams> simar: where is that docs
<ashams> ?
<simar__mohaar> but wait a bit, first you should get yourself familiar with bug squad procedures, so that you can fit in better..
<simar__mohaar> ashams: I hope you should read the documents at least once first..
<devildante> guys, bug 600989 is for a package that doesn't have an upstream bug tracker. should I seek Ubuntu sponsorship? (posted this on #ubuntu-reviews but didn't get response)
<ashams> simar__mohaar: frankly I'm still working on the How To traige doc, sorry :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600989 in multimon (Ubuntu) "Wrong sox syntax in gen.c (output) (affects: 1) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600989
<simar__mohaar> ashams: np :)
<ashams> simar__mohaar: I promise to finish it today.
<simar__mohaar> ashams: k, good
<simar__mohaar> ashams: but be sure to get very comfortable with it :)
<simar__mohaar> ashams: have you done some commenting in bug reports before, or some triaging..  anything
<ashams> simar__mohaar: im totally new to that, i was affraid to do it wrong!
<simar__mohaar> ashams: i see you are quite a bit active in translations.
<simar__mohaar> ashams: go going, you will learn fast i think :)
<ashams> simar__mohaar: I hope to!
<simar__mohaar> devildante: have you written that patch?
<devildante> simar: no, but seems reasonable and simple
<simar__mohaar> ashams: hope is enough :))
<ashams> simar__mohaar: when will we meet again?
<simar__mohaar> devildante: i see Ubuntu Review Team is already subscribed. can Ubuntu sponsers team can be subscribed still?
<yofel> devildante: that should go to debian, and considering that oday is feature freeze make a debdiff for maverick
<yofel> s/oday/today/
<devildante> simar: yes, but if you do a merge request, you shouldn't subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<devildante> yofel: thanks :)
<simar__mohaar> ashams: Mail me anytime, or find me here around the same time to 2 hours more ..
<yofel> well, or do a merge request for the maverick package, I haven't done that myself yet though
<ashams> simar__mohaar: ok, Thanks for your patiance. :) :) :)
<yofel> and -reviews would be better to ask at ;)
<simar__mohaar> ashams: np
<yofel> oh, nobody there -.-
<devildante> yofel: yeah, that's why I've gone here ;)
<simar__mohaar> devildante: k i'm new to packaging myself
<devildante> simar: we're in the same boat :)
<yofel> simar__mohaar: today is patch review hug day ;) [the discussion is spread here and in #ubuntu-reviews]
<MichealH> As anyone avalible to triage some bugs
<MichealH> *Is
<simar__mohaar> yofel: I will join #ubuntu-reviews as well
<charlie-tca> MichealH: numbers as bug number
<simar__mohaar> devildante: :)
<MichealH> Yes charlie-tca
<MichealH> I will PM you them
<charlie-tca> MichealH: and the importance you want it set to?
<MichealH> Yes I will PM it
<charlie-tca> okay
<simar__mohaar> vish: hi
<simar__mohaar> vish: there?
<vish> simar: hey
<simar> vish: I have contacted my student and explained given him some intro about the process ..
<simar> vish: Like all he's also thinks that traiging is fixing ..
<vish> simar: neat!
<vish> simar: well , if someone wants to fix , no need to stop them :D
<simar__mohaar> vish: ya sure, only if fixing could have been so easy :))
<simar> vish: I feel like I can get him to touchpad as well. It will be easy for me and he has welcomed it..
<vish> simar: so we can expect better touchpad support in the near future? ;)
<devildante> vish: we could get multitouch support :p
<simar> vish: ya, you could hope so .. ;-)
<drizzle> hi all
<vish> devildante: did you make it? addons is in?
<devildante> vish: not yet
<vish> hmm..
<devildante> vish: mvo said he'll think about a possible solution to a little problem
<devildante> vish: if you want to see how it has progressed, just pull my branch ;)
<vish> devildante: ah , will do.. but not right now :)
<devildante> vish: np :)
<elopio> hello squad
<elopio> when I try to load my mozilla cookie with hugtools, I get:
<elopio> TypeError: Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '.mozilla/firefox/iwjaon95.default/cookies.sqlite'
<devildante> vish, can I modify https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide? I want to add an example
<elopio> do you know what's the problem?
<vish> devildante: example for which?
<vish> which tag..
<devildante> vish: Ubuntu-specific change
<devildante> vish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldapscripts/+bug/582797
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 582797 in ldapscripts (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/ldapscripts/runtime.debian in Ubuntu should use /etc/ldap.conf (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Low,Fix released]
<vish> devildante: go ahead.. but if nigelb starts crying , you dont know me ;p
<devildante> vish: okay :)
<devildante> vish: and thanks :)
<vish> np..
<abhijit> hello
<devildante> abhijit: hi :)
<abhijit> devildante, :)
<abhijit> vish, ping
<abhijit> devildante, you there?
<devildante> abhijit: yep :)
<vish> abhijit: pong! hmm ... i had something for you
<abhijit> vish, what?
<devildante> a bomb :p
<abhijit> :-o
 * abhijit wishing for some good gift!
<abhijit> i forget to write the word 'expensive'!!!
<abhijit> :P
<abhijit> vish, tell naa?
<vish> abhijit: http://live.gnome.org/DanielGalleguillos/GNOME_Bugsquad_Render?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Render_21.jpg
<vish> abhijit: and http://live.gnome.org/DanielGalleguillos/GNOME_Bugsquad_Render?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Render_13.jpg
<vish> ;)
<abhijit> vish, O M G ! ! !
<vish> abhijit: thats a better wallpaper, than what you have ;p
<abhijit> vish, oh yah!!!!
<abhijit> vish, i will add it too !!!
<abhijit> vish, devildante i need to ask one doubt. now i have one whishlist for ubuntu. but when i go to brainstrom page it tell me to submit solution too? but i dont have solution. its just an wishlist idea. so whould i submit it as bug and mark as wishlist?
<devildante> abhijit: I would think so
<vish> abhijit: whats your suggestion?
<devildante> since brainstorm requires a solution
<abhijit> devildante, ammmm means y/n?
<devildante> like vish said, what's your bug/suggestion?
<abhijit> devildante, vish this is my idea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477038/
<devildante> abhijit: the "my idea" line is the solution
<vish> abhijit: i stopped here : Now what happens is i am reading one article on one web site.
<vish> Now they told me to exuce one command which requires sudo.
<vish>   >>>>> kick the website author! ;p
<devildante> abhijit: but I think it's unfeasible without changing lots of things
<devildante> vish: :p
<abhijit> devildante, means? should i write the word 'my idea'? in brainstorm solution section?
<abhijit> vish, lol :D :D :D
<abhijit> devildante, thats another part. I want to submit my Idea.
<vish> dont advocate use of sudo , instead use gksudo or pkexec
<abhijit> vish, thats not the concern. concern is copyying from here to clt alt f1 sessin.
<devildante> abhijit: the line that describes the solution should be the solution
<vish> abhijit: that needs to go to brainstorm , not a bug ;)
<abhijit> vish, but brain storm ask me for solution? I dont have it?
<vish> abhijit: ln13 is your solution
<abhijit> vish, you mean should i copy that line to solution secti of brain storm?
<vish> yup
<vish> abhijit: but i doubt  that the solution would get an approval ;)
<vish> rather that idea getting approved
<abhijit> vish, ohhhh. I just want my idea to get approved.
<vish> abhijit: why do you have such a weird setup? why are you not an admin?
<devildante> a better solution would be to gksudo as admin from normal account
<abhijit> vish, just..... to be extra secure.
<abhijit> :D
<abhijit> devildante, ok
<devildante> abhijit: just saying, I'm not an expert :p
<vish> abhijit: yeah , right!  your system holds the worlds secrets ;)
<abhijit> devildante, yah
<abhijit> vish, :D
<elopio> hello, I need a hand here.
<abhijit> \o
<elopio> I forwarded the patch of bug 610616 to debian
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610616 in avalon-framework (Ubuntu) "avalon-framework copyright invalid format (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610616
<elopio> now I don't really understand how to add the watch to the debian ts
<elopio> I click also affects project, and what project should I select?
<devildante> elopio: click on "also affects distribution"
<elopio> ummm
<elopio> great :) thanks devildante.
<devildante> elopio: np :)
<devildante> vish: should he also attach a debdiff?
<abhijit> visha devildante here it is http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25591/
<devildante> we have someone called visha? :p
<abhijit> ohhh
<abhijit> vish, devildante just refresh page i have commented on it
<elopio> one bug reviewed, 1399 to go \o/
<devildante> elopio: :)
<Pici> abhijit: Brainstorm has their own channel at #ubuntu-brainstorm, this conversation might be more appropriate for there.
<vish> devildante: if you want to get it uploaded by a sponsor the bug needs a debdiff
<devildante> vish: okay, thanks :)
<abhijit> Pici, i am already there. and talking to andrew. i just wanted to know vish and devildante what happen to my issue. and yes i stop that discussion here now. thanks :)
<MichealH> Is there a Triager in here?
<elopio> MichealH: it is full of triagers in here :)
<vish> MichealH: wanna shoot them? ;)
<MichealH> Yes
<MichealH> I will PM vish
<abhijit> vish, you in funny mood today ??? Lol :D :D :D
<elopio> MichealH: I'm just learning, you should shoot somebody more experienced.
<MichealH> Yah Okay
<devildante> MichealH: post your problem here, we won't bite you :p
<MichealH> Okay
<vish>  Bug 616581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails to run (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616581
<MichealH> I confirmed it
<MichealH> Awaiting Traige
<devildante> seems okay
<vish> MichealH: do you face the same issue as mentioned on the bug report?
<devildante> vish, take care of it :p
<MichealH> No
<MichealH> I just want to help Triage :D
<devildante> vish: I think we can mark as confirmed if "There are enough debug informations"
<vish> MichealH: right , marking a bug confirmed means that the person who makes the bug confirmed is able to reproduce the problem
<MichealH> I agree with devildante though vish
<MichealH> It has enough info
<MichealH> And It affects annother person
<devildante> vish: as in the HowToTriage howto: "Are there sufficient log files and crash dumps, as outlined in DebuggingProcedures?"
<vish> MichealH: who is the other person?
<MichealH> I dont know
<MichealH> It says at the top
<devildante> vish: and "If the bug adheres to ANY of the following criteria it can be considered confirmed"
<MichealH> and then Triaged
<vish> devildante: just because the bug has logs does not make the bug reproducible or really an issue
<devildante> vish: so we should fix the wiki :p
<vish> MichealH: the bug mentions as affects one person , which means the reporter
<MichealH> Ahhh, Ooops
<MichealH> It has enough logs at the Wiki Outlined
<MichealH> *as
<MichealH> I am only following the Guide
<MichealH> vish, ^^
<vish> where are you quoting this from ? <devildante> vish: as in the HowToTriage howto: "Are there sufficient log files and crash dumps, as outlined in DebuggingProcedures?"
<devildante> vish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Confirming
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<vish> MichealH: devildante: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<devildante> vish: thanks for the info :)
<devildante> vish: but I think we should fix the page I told you about
<vish> devildante: yup
<devildante> vish: maybe talk with other guys?
<charlie-tca> Wait!
<vish> charlie-tca: i'm not fixing it :)
<charlie-tca> vish: many packages do not require a second reporter to confirm now. Example: audio bugs. If your hardware is not an exact match, please file a new report.
<charlie-tca> Linux is the same way
<vish> charlie-tca: thats audio , kernel bugs
<MichealH> So It will be triaged?
<njin> hello there's problems uninstalling and reinstalling gnome-control-center ?
<MichealH> njin, File a report
<vish> charlie-tca: kernel bugs are confirmed when they are reproducible only with upstream kernel
 * devildante predicts a war between vish and charlie-tca :p
<charlie-tca> true
<vish> devildante: nah ,charlie-tca is great :)
<njin> i'm asking if you think that will be problem uninstalling and reinstalling gnome-control-center, is safe to do it ?
<charlie-tca> devildante: no war! vish knows too much for that
<devildante> vish: :)
 * devildante hugs charlie-tca and vish
<timc> njin: For general support, please join #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> vish: true point. better to say bugs "can only be confirmed when all items required for that package are included" ??
<vish> charlie-tca: yeah..
<MichealH> So is it going to be triaged?
<charlie-tca> I am sorry. I did not mean to jump on you
<MichealH> Or not?
<vish> charlie-tca: np.. :)
<vish> MichealH: as a rule of thumb first check the bug has steps to reproduce , then try to reproduce it
<MichealH> Is it going to be triaged?
<MichealH> Okay
<vish> MichealH: nope , i'm not setting it as triaged , maybe other here might..
<timc> so we do need confirmation from another person/reproduce it ourselves, before changing status to confirmed?
<vish> timc: atleast from one person other than the reporter
<charlie-tca> correct, as a general rule, it must be reproducable
<timc> thanks for clearing it up :)
<MichealH> I will see if it replicates
<vish> timc: nice to see a fedora person triaging Ubuntu Bugs :)
<timc> New to bugs, fedora project is infrastructure related
<timc> btw.. anyone have any idea how long it takes to get assigned a mentor?  I've only just applied, but curious on the turnaround time.
<MichealH> For trying oem-config should I use OEM install at the boot menu?
<vish> timc: it depends, if a mentor is available during your timeslot you get assigned immediately .. if no one is free , we need to wait for a mentor's slot to open up
<timc> makes sense... cheers
<charlie-tca> but, we will help you anyway. we all try to answer any questions asked here.
<MichealH> The bug does replicate
<MichealH> Bug 616581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails to run (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616581
<MichealH> vish, charlie-tca, devildante ^^
<MichealH> micahg, Can you triage Bug 616581?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails to run (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616581
<micahg> MichealH: I'm not familiar with ubuquity, so I defer to someone else in the channel
<MichealH> Okay
<micahg> maybe hggdh or charlie-tca that do ISO testing
<vish> MichealH: me neither, but you need not worry about that bug , since the reporter is part of the mobile team and is a BugControl member himself..
<micahg> vish: just because one is a member of bug control doesn't mean one necessarily knows if a bug is good enough to be triaged
<vish> micahg: true :)
<MichealH> charlie-tca is looking into it
<trond-> Hi room. I have a computer that for the last two days has frozen up 5 times. I can connect to it through ssh, so I can get a few outputs. Output of dmesg: http://pastebin.org/475026
<micahg> trond-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<charlie-tca> Taken care of bug 616581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails to run (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616581
<trond-> micahg, well, since I have killed X and nothing happens, that might not be X? or?
<micahg> trond-: idk, maybe take a look at the kernel debugging pages then
<MichealH> Woah! Im inpressed by Bug 616947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616947 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.04 freezes on heavy Wifi network load using (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616947
<MichealH> *impresesed
<MichealH> I think I should get it ready for Triaging
<abhijit> can someone please set the importance of thsi bug for Lucid? its only set for Maverick?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgadmin3/+bug/610975
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 610975 in pgadmin3 (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "Can not start pgadmin3 (affects: 24) (dups: 2) (heat: 124)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<trond-> micahg, I'll do that to. I'll anyway file a bug report with the ubuntu-bug xorg command. Thanks for that tip.
<micahg> MichealH: did you read the kernel bug triaging wiki page?
<MichealH> micahg, Link please
<micahg> MichealH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/Process
<abhijit> micahg, can you set it?
<micahg> abhijit: yeah
<abhijit> micahg, ok. please set lucid importance to high also
 * micahg wonders why ttx didn't set it
<abhijit> who is he?
<abhijit> micahg, also i have one question
<MichealH> micahg, Soit should be tagged kernel-net
<MichealH> *Should
<abhijit> micahg, as you can see i had reported duplicate of this bug. but actually in my bug only pgadmin thing was duplicate but codelite is not. so should i again open new bug for codelite?
<micahg> MichealH: idk about kernel triage, that's a scary area for me, which is ironic since most people are scared of the Mozilla stack which I do :-/
<nigelb> micahg: kernel is always scary.
<micahg> abhijit: 1 issue per bug, so I'd say file another bug
<abhijit> micahg, okk
<nigelb> Isn' Debian in freeze now?
<maco> yes
<nigelb> (so, something being in unstable for long isn't abnormal right?)
<maco> right. little is moving from unstable to testing til after release
<nigelb> thank you :)
<maco> micahg: im scared of the mozilla stack because i once had to peek under firefox's hood in a class. *shudder*
<abhijit> micahg, can you tell me what is 'freez'?
<micahg> nigelb: look at packages.qa.debian.org/packagename and it'll tell you why it didn't migrate
<micahg> abhijit: ?
<nigelb> !freeze
<ubot2> Factoid 'freeze' not found
<abhijit> micahg, i dont know what is freez
<nigelb> gah
<micahg> !ffe
<ubot2> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<nigelb> we should have something for that.
<micahg> !ff
<ubot2> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<abhijit> no
<abhijit> i dont know anything about freez.
<abhijit> micahg, so i just submitted new bug for codelite https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/codelite/+bug/616960 so depending on the pgadmin experience can you set it conformed triaged etc?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 616960 in codelite (Ubuntu) "Codelite relocation error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> abhijit: are you talking about feature freeze?
<abhijit> micahg, no. talking about the operating system freez. in user days also i encouter that word but i dotn know whta it is
<micahg> abhijit: ah, when the system locks up and is unresponsive
<abhijit> micahg, ok
<abhijit> micahg, so back to bug issue. what to do?
<micahg> so, ok, do you know if a rebuild will fix it?
<abhijit> micahg, i think so. actualy i got solution for that pgadmin issue. but i did not got any solution for codelite with same problem.
<BUGabundo> evening
<micahg> abhijit: k, can you remind me in about 10 hrs and I'll throw a rebuild up in my PPA for you to test?
<abhijit> micahg, I can remind. but not in 10 hours. i can come tomorow night.
<micahg> abhijit: I'll do it now, give me a minute
<abhijit> micahg, ok
<micahg> abhijit: should be ready in an hour ppa:micahg/sru-test
<abhijit> micahg, ok you just upload it. i wll try it and will tell you if that solves the problem or not.
<abhijit> micahg, thanks for your time.
<micahg> abhijit: any reason why you made it private?
<abhijit> micahg, its automatically generate file. so may contain any private data?
<micahg> abhijit: no file, just dependency list
<abhijit> micahg, oh. dependancy dont have private data?
<micahg> abhijit: no, just a list of versions of packages that the app depends on
<abhijit> micahg, ok then i set it to public.
<abhijit> micahg, done.
<drizzle> hi all
<KE1HA> hello
<drizzle> can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/617002 as wishlist please
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 617002 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Sound adjustment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> pedro_:sorry, tempest here, disconnected.
<pedro_> njin, no worries ;-)
<njin> pedro_: here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/390769 xserver-xorg-input-keyboard apport-collect, stock responses without pack assigned
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 390769 in ubuntu "move window Shift-Ctrl-Alt-XXX keybord shortcut not working (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JFo> drizzle, done
<drizzle> thanks
<devildante> vish: got time?
<devildante> Can someone confirm and triage bug 617044?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617044 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdmsetup unlock screen doesn't show what is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617044
<javpra> Is Bug Day still going on?
<FireCrotch> Hello, everyone.  I figured this would be the best place to ask this....
<FireCrotch> I have a bug to file concerning setting up dual monitors in Kubuntu. Basically the "right of" or "left of" setting doesnt work properly in system settings.  What package should this bug be filed on? Is it an X problem? (Note this is for Maverick)
<devildante> hmm, lots of people just joined now :p
<chilicuil> good afternoon, I'm sorry if this is not the place to ask, but #ubuntu-motu doesn't seem very active right now, I'm trying to upload a new debdiff to the bug #462193 , however my diff ( http://pastebin.com/dHLELxfE ) looks differente to one uploaded by the last person ( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52823113/lp462193.debdiff ) , since it's a dump change I'd not like to upload the wrong diff, I've make it with $ bzr diff --old ../previous_c
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 462193 in djvulibre (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "djvulibre-bin produces garbage in the root (/man1/*) (affects: 18) (dups: 2) (heat: 100)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462193
<micahg> chilicuil: definitely OT here
<micahg> chilicuil: come to -motu and I"ll take a look
<chilicuil> micahg: ok, micahg =)
<devildante> Can someone confirm and triage bug 617044?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617044 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdmsetup unlock screen doesn't show what is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617044
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-13
<BUGabundo> Friday the 13th!!
<devildante> Bugabundo: oh my :p
<lanoxx> please triage bug 485316
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 485316 in update-notifier "Use XDG Base Directory Specification (with patch) (affects: 3) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485316
<micahg> lanoxx: no, it's got a merge proposal, it's in the correct state
<lanoxx> hmm, so unless its not merged it wont be triaged?
<micahg> well, I guess it could be triaged actually
<micahg> lanoxx: that's actually the upstream project, I can't do anythign with it
<lanoxx> can we somehow get upstream to recognize the patch or merge it?
<lanoxx> after all the patch has been available since ages
<lanoxx> why can i choose als other states such as fix commited or in progress but not triaged?
<lanoxx> s/als/all the
<maco> lanoxx: only Bug Control members can do that
<maco> ask here if you need one set
<lanoxx> does triaged have a special meaning?
<micahg> lanoxx: try asking mvo in a couple hours
<maco> yes, it means "dear developer: your turn"
<micahg> that's in the upstream project, not Ubuntu so we can't set anything
<lanoxx> hmm, but the bug has a working patch, that means its the developers turn to make a statement about whether or not he will merge the patch, or not?
<maco> but it takes practice to figure out whether there's all the data a dev needs, so thats why only Bug Control (team of devs & experienced triagers) can set it
<lanoxx> ok i understand
<maco> i havent clicked the link btw
<maco> but from what micahg's saying, sounds like its not something for ubuntu folks to touch anyway
<lanoxx> isnt mvo part of the ubuntu folks?
<lanoxx> so is mvo the one to triage the bug and merge the patch?
<maco> yes but if the bug is on the upstream project not on the packge (for package itd be "update-notifier (Ubuntu)") then ubuntu bug control has no control on it
<maco> in this instance, mvo is the upstream
<chilicuil> hi, I'd like to help to review some patches as part of the bugday, I'm watching bug 614907 and the diff doesn't apply to the latest net-tools source ($bzr branch lp:/ubuntu/net-tools), should I reject it?, it looks to me like the patch is useful, should I send it to debian/berlios instead?, I don't have the hardware to test it, should I avoid touching it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614907 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "Add suppport for IEEE 802.15.4 hardware in net-tools (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614907
<lanoxx> mvo, are you still working on update-notifier?
<mvo> lanoxx: yes, I saw your mail
<mvo> lanoxx: sorry, was a bit busy recently
<njin> hello. what i've to write in assigning a bug to ati driver (ati return to much entries, ati-driver(s) not item matching ). thanks
<kermiac> ping seb128, re bug 582253
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582253 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Apport hook for gedit (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582253
<kermiac> seb128: is the info in the linked 'staging' bug ok, or do you need/want some more info mate?
<seb128> hey kermiac
<seb128> I will test that in a bit
<kermiac> ok seb128, no probs... pls let me know if you need anything else mate
<yofel> njin: which one? proprietary or open source?
<njin> yofel: i've to ask him, he's talking about 3d games
<yofel> got the bug number?
<njin> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363515
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 363515 in ubuntu "ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] graphics card doesn't work with 3D-Gaming (affects: 3) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yofel> yeah, please ask what driver was used (or just for Xorg.0.log, that will show it)
<njin> yofel: thanks
<njin> pedro_: hello big pedro !!
<pedro_> morning njin!
<njin> good afternnon pedro_
<pedro_> ;-)
<njin> i'm +2
<zeroseven0183> Hi. Anyone using gwibber here?
<zeroseven0183> Can anyone confirm the Gwibber bug I filed. It's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/615356 Thanks1
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615356 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Personal Twitter Avatar is on the Wrong Side (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<abhijit> hello!
<abhijit> :)
<gorilla> zeroseven0183: interesting bug.
<zeroseven0183> Yeah. Made me think what went wrong last time
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<bencrisford> stanley_robertso: hello :)
<stanley_robertso> hi bencrisford
<christian_lappy> is this the right place to report 10.10 bugs ?
<yofel> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yofel> christian_lappy: just file a bug like documented, apport will note that you're running maverick
<christian_lappy> ok, cause my intel gpu is unusable without compiz on my lappy :-(
<devildante> can we know the exact number of patches that are still not taken care of in operation cleansweep?
<pedro_> nigelb, ^
<yofel> well, the official list is in the topic of #ubuntu-reviews: Patches yet to be reviewed : http://is.gd/dsyad
<yofel> 1474 left
<devildante> yofel: thanks :)
<devildante> yofel: and it seems to be 1473 now :p
<yofel> :D
<njin> someone around ?
<BUGabundo> no
<njin> m? BUGabundo is a bot ?
<yofel> rofl
<njin> ;-)
<BUGabundo> Yes, and approved by the Turin test
<hggdh> BUGabundo has always been a bot
<hggdh> smart bot, though
<njin> yofel: i've a problem
<yofel> as always, just ask
<njin> sometimes i receive a reply mail but on the bug page don't resilt
<njin> *result
<yofel> maybe the sender sent the mail directly to you? happened to me a few times
<njin> yofel: no, Da: 	xsnake <393090@bugs.launchpad.net> Reply-to: 	Bug 393090 <393090@bugs.launchpad.net> A: 	marconifabio@hotmail.it Oggetto: 	[Bug 393090] Re: mmc: Timeout waiting for hardware interupt Data: 	11/08/2010 01:21:32
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393090 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc: Timeout waiting for hardware interupt (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393090
<yofel> njin: did he put attachements into the mail?
<njin> yofel: no
<njin> yofel: i copy/paste his reply?
<njin> on launchpad intend
<yofel> probably, can't think of any reason why it would fail otherwise, maybe if he used the mail interface.. but that's guessing without seeing the mail contents
<yofel> ask in #launchpad mayb
<yofel> e
<njin> yofel:ok, thanks
<yofel> njin: btw, asking 'someone around' usually isn't very useful on irc. some of us like to see the actual question before answering you at all and might just ignore you if you ask if someone's there. So just ask the question right away next time ;)
<njin> Ok thanks again
<yofel> you're welcome
<njin> ok it's late i go bed, see you tom, today
<njin> goodnight
<yofel> gn
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-14
<devildante> can someone confirm and triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/617044?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 617044 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdmsetup unlock screen doesn't show what is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> actually, the button does nothing here (running KDE right now) :/
<yofel> ** (gdmsetup:17596): WARNING **: Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<devildante> yofel: that's another bug :P
<yofel> well, it prevents me from confirming yours :P
<devildante> yofel: isn't the screenshot enough to confirm?
<yofel> well 'An application' is certainly very descriptive...
<yofel> what's written under 'details' ?
<devildante> no, I meant that it should show a primary message, just like software-center/aptdaemon do
<devildante> like "Authentication is required to modify login settings" in bold
<yofel> well right, I'll confirm the bug for now,
<devildante> sorry for disconnect :(
<devildante> yofel: thanks for confirming :)
<yofel> np, bed time for me
<yofel> gn
<devildante> gn :)
<rajatkhanduja> I've applied for an Ubuntu Member but haven't received any reply in this regard. .. .how long can it take to get a reply?
<rajatkhanduja> *applied for Ubuntu **MENTOR** not member
<kermiac> rajatkhanduja: do you see your name at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students  ?
<kermiac> ah, you're the second last name.. right?
<rajatkhanduja> kermiac, yes I do... .Rajat Khanduja
<rajatkhanduja> kermiac, the name's there..but how long can it take for a reply?? Pretty eager to get started
<kermiac> rajatkhanduja: have you done everything outlined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors (under the "How To Request a Mentor" heading)
<KE1HA> During the the last meeting, they discussed this with the Mentors, and have seen several notes coming out but with the upcoming release of 10.4.1, the bug Mentors are pretty busy.
<rajatkhanduja> kermiac, yes I think I did everything as mentioned...once I forgot to give the link to my wiki page..but then I re-applied (as the first application was rejected)
<kermiac> rajatkhanduja: how long ago did you apply? also, there are only a limited number of mentors & I know that there are a few students who have requested a mentor that are still waiting to be assigned
<kermiac> rajatkhanduja: please feel free to get started by reading the "how to triage" documentation. Ask any questions you may have in here & if someone is around who knows the answer they will help you
<rajatkhanduja> kermiac, yes I did read the documentation .. and also tried triaging some bugs .. I shall continue with that until i get a mentor..thank u ..
<kermiac> ok rajatkhanduja, please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have... Thanks for helping!
<rajatkhanduja> kermiac, btw I had applied around 18 july
<kermiac> rajatkhanduja: what is your launchpad id?
<rajatkhanduja> ~rajatkhanduja13
<kermiac> thanks
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche : ok
<njin> hello everybody
<zus> hi nkin
<zus> njin,
<zus> lol it's late here
<njin> zus, here 9.22 AM
<zus> 3:22 am here
<njin> zus:good night
<zus> i was about to log off and seen ya said  hello.  figureed i would say hi back
<njin> zus:good morning
<zus> lol it's  kind of both at moment
<njin> ;-)
<njin> hello, hitting alt/tab in metacity or compiz, monitor start to flashing, is only a my bug ?
<njin> *alt+tab
<yofel> njin: about [10:26:39] <njin> why, at the end of a bug page if i hit report another bug it link to the wiki page?
<yofel> that's because that link goes directly to the launchpad bug filing page, without adding the 'no-redirect' option to the link, and as a normal user you get redirected to the wiki page in this case
<yofel> as you generally shouldn't file bugs this way
<yofel> so that's intentionally, not an issue with launchpad ;)
<njin> yofel: hello, yes is a feature, because if i start from a page assigned to ubuntu and ask to report another bug it link to the wiki page, well
<njin> thanks for explication
<njin> yofel, are you experiencing the alt+tab bug ?
<yofel> I don't use gnome and kde works fine (maverick)
<njin> ok, thanks
<vish> om26er: snap! that was fast ;)
<om26er> vish, I have hawks eye on my emailbox ;)
<vish> om26er: yeah , looks like he was in a hurry to get it sponsored :)
<vish> om26er: if we had another 10 more people like him, we might probably have lesser bugs.. ;p
<om26er> vish, the other bugs 'freenode as default irc' when empathy 2.31.90 releases that patch should be removed and a one line version should be added
<vish> om26er: yeah..
<om26er> we have to edit 'irc.gimpnet.org' to 'chat.freenode.net' and tada its fixed
<penguin42> A bug of mine has been converted to a support tracker; I disagree - what's the right way to turn it back to a bug  - bug 404670
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 404670 in ubuntu "Can't reload alsa modules because pulse won't die (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404670
<devildante> hi all :)
<penguin42> Hi DD
<njin> help i don't understand what he wrote https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/405890
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 405890 in ubuntu "Bad color choice in virtual console when running screen (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> hmm not sure how you get load average in screen - perhaps it's a config option
<jfi> I guess that's the bottom lines of byobu
<njin> penguin42: click on convert to a bug
<jfi> by default it using darkgray on yellow for me
<penguin42> I guess the question is whether it's really byobu he's using or if he has some other screen config
<jfi> maybe asking for a screenshot will ease the understanding?
<njin> well, thanks boys i reply as not described well
<penguin42> njin: No!
<njin> why
<penguin42> njin: Because someone who understands screen would ask better questions
<penguin42> njin: I would ask specifically if he is using normal screen or byobu and what his screen configs are
<njin> ok
<penguin42> njin: It's not that clear a report, but after a bit of thought I can see the type of problem he has but don't understand exactly the config - so one to ask more info, not to tell them off for an unclear report!
<njin> Penguin42: no, i would use the stock option to request a major precision in the description
<penguin42> njin: and I'm saying that would still be wrong given that it just needs some specific info
<penguin42> njin: Just because you can't understand it doesn't mean that others can't get most of the idea
<njin> penguin42: ok, then i ask him if it using a normal screen or byobu
<njin> penguin42:thanks
<jfi> I am sure that by default screen does not display uptime
<jfi> s/uptime/load
<penguin42> jfi: Yeh I'm fairly sure you're right, I  assume you could configure screen to do it somehow? (is there a .screenrc or the like?)
<yofel> penguin42: there is, mine's empty though as I use byobu which has the configs in .byobu/
<yofel> penguin42: about your bug, press 'Convert back to a bug'
<njin> yofel: then the bug is confirmed ?
<yofel> well, I do remember fighting with PA for the same reason once, can be worked around by disabling autspawn in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<njin> yofel: i was talking about the screen
<njin> yofel: ok for PA
<yofel> hm, I'm still reading it, sec
<yofel> hm, well, without a screenshot I can't really tell what he means, I would suspect he meanst the byobu info bar too, but my configuration is different from the defaut and it's completely fine here
<yofel> and vim has more than one color sheme too...
<penguin42> a screen shot or his .screen config (although since it's console it's going to have to be a camera!)
<njin> or probably after one year ha cames to a solution ;-)
<njin> penguin42: ok for your bug, i forget the workaround, sorry
<jfi_> hum, miss that is using console, when using console the colors are clearly horrible and readable
<jfi_> (not readable)
<njin> jfi: in lucid package ?
<jfi_> no, I have run in the maverick console to a server using 9.04
<jfi_> I mean, I open a ssh byobu connection to a 9.04 server using my 10.10 desktop
<njin> jfi, better, then can you confirm this ?
<jfi_> I cannot confirm the bug, the color issues is not concerning the load but the cpu frequence and memory info
<jfi_> is there a way to "screenshot" a console except using a camera?
<penguin42> not easily
<jfi_> well, I am going to search where I put my camera so:)
<penguin42> you can copy the textual contents (cat /dev/vcs0 etc) and if it's framebuffer based there maybe a way of doing it, but I don't know how
<jfi_> my camera fails to take the photo... focus does not work....
<njin> pressing Alt+Tab with some apps opened you screen flahes ?
<njin> jfi_: what i have to do to reproduce then i take the photo
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/617752
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 617752 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Pressing Alt+Tab screen flashes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jfi_> njin, control+alt+f2 then login then start byobu
<njin> jfy_ok
<jfi_> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/8293/byo.png
<jfi_> the color issue is the gray on cyan and green (Ghz, GB, %) which are not readable
<jfi_> I guess than the same kind of issues that he wants to report
<njin> jfy_: can i use your photo to ask him, my phome makes it all blank
<jfi_> yes you can use the photo as you want, I don't plan to use any commercial copyright :-)
<njin> LOL, thanks
<kermiac> can someone pls confirm who can set "Expired" status
<jfi_> njin, maybe you should attach the photo and not link it to imageshack, I am not sure that imageshack keeps files
<yofel> kermiac: everyone, but it's only settable with launchpadlib or by email
<njin> ok
<kermiac> ah, that answers my question... Thanks yofel :)
<yofel> kermiac: I have a script to set it for a specific bug if you want it https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts
<kermiac> thanks yofel, I'll check it out. Should we mention that you need to use launchpadlib or email interface to set this status at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<yofel> kermiac: probably, can you add one?
<kermiac> yofel: yup, I'll add it
<yofel> thanks :)
<kermiac> also, before I do... should we mention "opinion"? is that official yet or still too experimental to be added
<yofel> no idea, I wouldn't mention it for now (I didn't hear anything final myself yet)
<kermiac> yofel: ok, sounds reasonable. I haven't heard anything official either, but I'm seeing more and more people use it
 * kermiac pings vish - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/14/%23ubuntu-bugs.html#t07:20
<vish> kermiac: hmm , yeah, there is no one in that slot similar to stlsaint , maybe we should make that clearer on the wik
<vish> i
<kermiac> vish: ok mate. perhaps we could email them asking if they are available at other times or willing to workaround the issue by asking whoever is around in here for any "immediate" questions & asking less urgent or general questions via email... I don't know how else the timeslot issues can be worked around
<vish> kermiac: yeah , i'm updating the wiki with that info..
<vish> kermiac: but kinda not sure about the whole program or what to do,..  since some of the mentors on the wiki are not really willing to mentor either  :(
<vish> hggdh: too..^
 * vish will probably not be assigning mentors for a while  :s
<vish> kermiac: a few mentors like yourself are eager , but some no matter how much we try to poke them to keep the program on track seem to get pissed .. so not really sure :s
<kermiac> vish: I don't know what to do about that... I think that the mentorship program is a great idea. plenty of people seem to be able top bitch & moan about new triagers making mistakes, this is the perfect way to help solve that issue
<kermiac> sorry about the language, I'll tone it down
<vish> kermiac: np..  its hard to tone it sometimes  ;)
<kermiac> vish: it is, but I still apologise... I'm one of the first people to mention keeping things "G" rated. I was just talking to someone about a swear helmut a few minutes ago haha
<bilalakhtar> vish: Which mentors are you and kermiac talking about?
<vish> bilalakhtar: well the mentors know who they are, so, not really needed to call them out ;)
<bilalakhtar> vish: You meant bug mentors, packaging mentors or which TYPE of mentors?
<vish> bilalakhtar: you can guess that by the channel are you in.. ;p
<bilalakhtar> vish: Really? Are there bug mentors in reality? like bdm<tab>
<kermiac> bilalakhtar: I wasn't talking about anyone in particular, I was simply making a *very* general observation
<bilalakhtar> kermiac: I have been caught making over-simple observations about people
<bilalakhtar> kermiac: once, I commented on the insistance of DDs to clean packages of errors while the packages they make might be having hundreds of errors
<bilalakhtar> Insistance of DDs to clean packages THEY Sponsor of errors
<bilalakhtar> not their own
<bilalakhtar> this sparked off a large debate on #ubuntu-motu
<gorilla> DDs ?
<bilalakhtar> gorilla: Debian Developers
<gorilla> bilalakhtar: Ahhh.
<kermiac> bilalakhtar: I see your point, but i still stand by my general observation. Obviously not everyone can be "tarred with the same brush" & I don't want to "make a mountain out of a mole hill" but I was just making a very generalised observation that the mentorship program is a great way to help guide new triagers in the right direction instead of simply complaining that mistakes are made
<bilalakhtar> To be clear, I never told you anything, kermiac
<KE1HA> Just a general question, until us non-mentored students get our act together, what's the best way to help with bugs, without causing additional work for somebody else?
<kermiac> KE1HA: find a package that you're familiar with & try to reproduce bugs... you can look through the triaging guide (see the topic) & ensure that bug reports have enough information such as the relevant log files, package version numbers, etc to be able to reproduce the bug
<KE1HA> kermiac, that's one thing I've seen allot of, "not enough information" so I've been talking allot of notes on that one.
<kermiac> KE1HA: also remember, if in doubt please feel free to ask someone in here for help :)
<KE1HA> kermiac, the problme fer me was  / is to a large extent, figuring out how to get all the info properly, particularly when apport is not available to pull it.
<vish> kermiac: what bugs me is that , its a simple thing , people can get busy and no one is forced to be a mentor!.. like for example, greg--g, he was busy and he marked himself as not available, simple aint it? is that so difficult for a person to do .. *sigh* ... they know they are on the list, pedro_ has mailed them too,they get the mail that they have a student assigned, but still they just want to have the best of both worlds or whatever reasons they
<vish> are being callous ...
<vish> and they are active too..
<vish> anyways.. </rant>
 * kermiac hugs vish
<vish> :)
<Thomas_Bates> Can someone help me file a bug (I was told if the update/upgrade did not work, I should file a bug on the situation). I've no idea what package, best I can do is give a link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9718649&posted=1#post9718251
<devildante> Thomas_Bates: ndiswrapper is for wifi, not for all windows drivers
<Thomas_Bates> ndiswrapper was something I was told to try
<Thomas_Bates> Read further, I did not continue using it.
<devildante> from  what I've seen, you want to mount in /mnt, but you're looking in /media. Try: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and look in /mnt
<Thomas_Bates> Yes, I've done that.
<Thomas_Bates> It does show "usbstick"
<Thomas_Bates> however, that isn't the name of the device
<Thomas_Bates> Nor is the folder the device
<devildante> you mean, there's nothing in "usbstick"?
<Thomas_Bates> No,
<Thomas_Bates> For one
<Thomas_Bates> The file has a 288 GB free space
<Thomas_Bates> Not a flash drive...
<Thomas_Bates> But I have tested it to see if files placed there show when I put the flash drive in my laptop
<devildante> Thomas_Bates: I read you somehow lack permissions for flash devices. Can you put them back?
<Thomas_Bates> Yes, it is somehow only one drive. I have both an 8GB flash drive, an external HDD, and then the drive that is not showing. Somehow, the *GB flash drive has now doesn't like me.
<Thomas_Bates> I have permissions for all drives, minus that one.
<Thomas_Bates> An error somewhere.
<penguin42> sorry, I missed the start of this discussion
<Thomas_Bates> I've done nothing to transfer permissions, so I've no idea how it changed.
<penguin42> Thomas_Bates: So you plug this drive in, it shows up (with the wrong name) and you can't write it - correct summary?
<Thomas_Bates> No.
<Thomas_Bates> The drive in question doesn't show up at all, on this computer.
<penguin42> ah ok
<Thomas_Bates> I have another drive, which is throwing a tantrum.
<penguin42> Thomas_Bates: Does it show up on lsusb ? WHen you plug it in what does dmesg show?
<Thomas_Bates> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9718649&posted=1#post9718251
<Thomas_Bates> Should be somewhere near the middle after assorted tricks #ubuntu and I tried
<Thomas_Bates>  ah
<Thomas_Bates> http://pastebin.com/gdKV44e0
<Thomas_Bates> that was last night, if you need an updated one, I'm happy to oblige
<penguin42> ok, so I guess the Seagate RSS LLC is that drive
<Thomas_Bates> No, that would be my external, which is functioning correctly.
<penguin42> ah ok, so what make/model/size is this drive?
<Thomas_Bates> updated: http://pastebin.com/qruPEeQa
<Thomas_Bates> well heh, I bought it from ThinkGeek, it is actually an 8GB drive in the watch. http://www.xonixe.com/products/USBWatch/spec.php  Watch X-UL
<devildante> penguin42: an usb watch :P
<Thomas_Bates> My computers both meet requirements (Linux 2.0 or higher)
<penguin42> erm right, a usb watch ....
 * Thomas_Bates actually needed one, despite your thoughts.
<penguin42> Thomas_Bates: OK, so do an lsusb with and without it plugged in - is there any difference at all? (I can't see it in that list); also take a dmesg before plugging it in and then after plugging it in - again, what lines get added
<Thomas_Bates> without drive: http://pastebin.com/CxdjW8PH  with drive: http://pastebin.com/40Jt4rgA
<Thomas_Bates> I can't fit DEMSG, it cuts off the entire thing
<penguin42> have you got a before and after dmesg?
<penguin42> you could just take the diff
<Thomas_Bates> No, I mean it is cut off.
<Thomas_Bates> In terminal
<penguin42> odd
<Thomas_Bates> There is too much, I scroll all the way back up and it is in the middle of displaying things
<penguin42> do dmesg > before  then plug it in and do dmesg > after   and you should have two files
<penguin42> called before and after
<penguin42> well the good thing is it shows up in the lsusb
<Thomas_Bates> I don't think your getting me...
<Thomas_Bates> It cuts off the display in terminal, because there is too much
<Thomas_Bates> I can't give you a complete dmesg
<Thomas_Bates> before, or after.
<Thomas_Bates> the last few lines are all USB related, however
<Thomas_Bates> these are the last few: http://pastebin.com/Jh9D8LA7
<penguin42> Thomas_Bates: But what I mean is if you do   dmesg > afile   it'll put it all into a file rather than the terminal
<Thomas_Bates> hmm
<Thomas_Bates> That gives me a syntax error,
<Thomas_Bates> hold on
<penguin42> put a space before and after the >
<Thomas_Bates> ...
 * Thomas_Bates did.
<penguin42> odd that really shouldn't give an error
<Thomas_Bates> it is the location
<Thomas_Bates> there we go
<Thomas_Bates> Before Drive: http://pastebin.com/BCAMjK0N  After: http://pastebin.com/VRmkbiNa
 * Thomas_Bates goes to Kompare
<penguin42> hmm curious
<penguin42> ok
<njin> hello, someone using kubuntu can take a look at this ?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/406403
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 406403 in ubuntu "task manager always group even when the "only when taskbar is full" is checked (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<Thomas_Bates> lines 926-948
<penguin42> hey? That one only goes upto 925!
<Thomas_Bates> odd
<Thomas_Bates> I'll get you the difference
<penguin42> the one at ...Na finishes with 925 [ 3537.048171] usb-storage: device scan complete
<Thomas_Bates> these are the lines it is having an issue with apparently http://pastebin.com/YQxqJpgf
<penguin42> Thomas_Bates: OK, that's not good - did anything happen between 3537.048171 and the 3558.100731 that starts with?
<Thomas_Bates> uhh
<penguin42> the last entry in your previous paste bin is the 3537, the 1st one in that is 3558 - hence I wondered what's missing
<Thomas_Bates> hmm
<Thomas_Bates> Hold on
<Thomas_Bates> Ok, I had to redo it because the generic names got me mixed up. Between without and with the drive, these are the only files that differ, and they differ withdrive http://pastebin.com/K421Nuda
<penguin42> right, now that's the same as the first diff you showed, but the one at your ...pgf had much more errors in
<penguin42> ok, 1st obvious one from those errors - unplug the drive, quit rhythmbox, make sure it's quit, and plug the drive in and see what happens -
<Thomas_Bates> Is there a reason a media player would effect an empty USB drive...?
<penguin42> it shouldn't unless the firmware is broken in the drive; but you can see in that log a complaint about a scsi command issued by rhyhtmbox
<Thomas_Bates> rbox is quit, drive is plugged in
<Thomas_Bates> interesting.
<Thomas_Bates> That is quite odd.
<Thomas_Bates> 8.5GB File System and something called "usb1" (which is pictured as a drive, unlike the other) have appeared in the places menu
<Thomas_Bates> 8.5 File System won't open. usb1 takes me to /media/usb1
<penguin42> promising
<Thomas_Bates> Indeed it is
<Thomas_Bates> How very peculiar.
<penguin42> so does that work or just get further?
<Thomas_Bates> Well
<Thomas_Bates> Normally, I can click on the thing that says xxGB File System, and it takes me there, but I guess this has the same effect
<Thomas_Bates> Let me put a file in and plug it into my other comp and see if it works
<Thomas_Bates> permission denied
<Thomas_Bates> bah
<penguin42> ok, do a df, a mount and a udisks --enumerate and pastebin the output
<Thomas_Bates> btw, it says "unable to mount location: Internal error: No mount object for mounted volume
<Thomas_Bates> alright,
<penguin42> ok, now it's in that state get a dmesg
<penguin42> Thomas_Bates: Is this plugged straight in or via a hub, and if it's a hub is it a powered hub?
<Thomas_Bates> currently, it is plugged into the actual computer, through an extender
<penguin42> by an extender you mean just a normal cable or do you mean something that's special?
<Thomas_Bates> nah, cable
<penguin42> ok
<Thomas_Bates> here is that, http://pastebin.com/YNMYiaVn
<Thomas_Bates> Now you want another Dmesg?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> well the output of df, mount and udisks looks ok, assuming usb1 is the device in question
<Thomas_Bates> http://pastebin.com/uHZ2yGj6
<Thomas_Bates> I believe it is
<Thomas_Bates> Unless the other one has wiped my graphs off of it, in which case I'll be raging
<penguin42> ok, well that looks happy enough
<Thomas_Bates> alright
<Thomas_Bates> hm
<penguin42> so if it's just permission denied, try a sudo -s and see if you can write to it as root ?
<Thomas_Bates> I can sudo move stuff in there
<Thomas_Bates> just not in nautilus
<Thomas_Bates> I think I can chown or something, but eh
<penguin42> ok, well so that drive obviously doesn't like whatever rhythmbox did to it
<Thomas_Bates> I'm fine with sudo mv or cp
<Thomas_Bates> yeah
<Thomas_Bates> I suppose to use it I'll have to kill rythmbox
<penguin42> With it mounted try doing a chmod a+rwx /media/usb1 or whatever it's called
<Thomas_Bates> I wonder if a different player will have the same effect
<Thomas_Bates> ok
<Thomas_Bates> Ops not permitted
<penguin42> Thomas_Bates: I think it's most likely faulty firmware in the drive that's not recovering something properly
<Thomas_Bates> alright
<penguin42> it could be something rhythmbox is doing that is nasty, but I guess a scsi expert would have to pick over the command and see whether it was fair
<Thomas_Bates> The driver which came with it was for Win98, which freaked me out a tad
<penguin42> I'm guessing that's just adding usb disks to 98 or the like
<penguin42> usb storage should just work !
<Thomas_Bates> Probably, what shocked me was that people still use Win98
<Thomas_Bates> Apart from things which it is good for, I mean
<Thomas_Bates> si
<penguin42> I doubt many do, but I guess it's a stock CD from somewhere
<Thomas_Bates> Probably
<Thomas_Bates> I changed permissions with sudo chmod, but I'm still getting a permission denied.
<Thomas_Bates> And without sudo, it says Op denied
<penguin42> weird
<Thomas_Bates> Yep
<Thomas_Bates> But I'm happy it is working at all
<penguin42> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB has a thing about permissions
<Thomas_Bates> Between my lappy and my desktop, it mounts differently. I know I messed with FSTAB on the desktop
<Thomas_Bates> thanks
<penguin42> but I'm fairly sure I've heard of other with permissions on flash drives
<Thomas_Bates> Yeah, so have I, just never had them myself.
<Thomas_Bates> I am just wondering why, rather than mounting as the CBM name, it is mounting the folder it is supposed to be mounted to
<Thomas_Bates> It is still writing to the device, so it doesn't really matter
<Thomas_Bates> I just find it odd
<Thomas_Bates> Thanks for the help penguin, it is much appreciated, I'm going to make some changes and reboot
<penguin42> no problem
<devildante> penguin42: thanks for helping thomas :)
<yofel> does anyone know if there's a reason why there aren't any -dbgsym packages for -backports ?
<penguin42> devildante: No problem
<njin> help, in plymouth, sametimes appear the phrase: Checking of drives. i want to know at wich package assign the translation of this phrase? thanks
<yofel> I *think* mountall
<yofel> let's see if that's translatable..
<njin> njin huges yofel
<yofel> njin: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/mountall/+pots/mountall/ I think
<yofel> that's for maverick
<njin> yofel:thanks, looking
<njin> yofel: strike, thanks
<njin> yofel: at wich package assign ati restricted?
<njin> yofel: we don't support propritary driver, right ?
<yofel> source package should be fglrx-installer
<yofel> well, we do support it, we can't fix driver crashes obviously
<njin> yofel: then in this case we cannot fix the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/407167
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 407167 in ubuntu "black spaces and spots displaying in various parts of the desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> njin: I'd make sure it's reported against the fglrx-installer package though - then the guys who maintain that can think about it
<penguin42> njin: But that is an old bug (9.04) so it's worth asking if it still does it
<njin> ok, i assign to fglrx-installer asking if still present with latest packages
<njin> there's a reason because from 2.6.31.11 is not possible charge phones means battery ?
<njin> *means Usb
<njin> i'm connected again '
<njin> ?
<njin> penguin42: there's a reason because from 2.6.31.11 is not possible charge phones means Usb ?
<penguin42> depends on the phone - some of them a bit odd, also can depend on power budget on each port; don't know of any specific kernel versionism
<njin> pok, i've a nokia and a bug with a nokia
<MichealH> \o
<njin> goodnight everybody, see you soon
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-15
<Licuadora> A strange thing is happening to me... or to my PC
<Licuadora> After a power surge failure, I cannot acces the interne via cable, the weird part is, it worked with a Ubuntu Live cd 8.04, but not with 10.04
<Licuadora> y is a driver issue
<Licuadora> Some say
<Licuadora> Well, how do i upgrade all my drivers?
<Licuadora> I reinstalled the kernel, but still, does not detect the cable
<virtuald> licuadora: try running ifdown eth0;ifup eth0 as root
<Licuadora> vituald: root@djiin:~# ifdown eth0;ifup eth0
<Licuadora> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Licuadora> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<virtuald> so did it work?
<Licuadora> virtuald: Whats your diagnosis?
<virtuald> i'm not a doctor :p
<Licuadora> Well, it output that, a few lines up
<Licuadora> eth0 not configured
<virtuald> ok, then i have no idea
<Licuadora> hm...
<Licuadora> What was tha command suposed to do?
<virtuald> to bring down and then up your first ethernet interface
<virtuald> it works sometimes
<Licuadora> Do you know how to configure it?
<virtuald> yes in /etc/network/interfaces
<Licuadora> What do i do there?
<Licuadora> auto lo
<Licuadora> iface lo inet loopback
<Licuadora> Thats whats in there
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> try adding
<virtuald> auto eth0
<virtuald> inet eth0 inet dhcp
<virtuald> then run ifup eth0 again
<virtuald> oops
<virtuald> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<virtuald> so don't put inet .. inet there
<Licuadora> All in one line, or as it is?
<Licuadora> I am about to save it
<virtuald> two lines
<virtuald> auto eth0
<Licuadora> got it
<virtuald> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<virtuald> save and run ifup eth0
<virtuald> i have food on the stove
<virtuald> afk
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# ifup eth0 ifdown eth0
<Licuadora> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.3
<Licuadora> Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.
<Licuadora> All rights reserved.
<Licuadora> For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<Licuadora> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1c:c0:6b:03:c9
<Licuadora> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:1c:c0:6b:03:c9
<Licuadora> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Licuadora> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<Licuadora> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<Licuadora> I hope that means is working
<Licuadora> NA, it didnt worked... *sigh*
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9004uBXJ
<njin> hello guys, i've got a question
<micahg> !ask | njin
<ubot2> njin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<njin> sorry, i've read not well the bug :-(
<micahg> njin: do you need help with something?  I'm about to go to sleep
<njin> micahg:no, thanks and good sleep
<njin> yofel: hello
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/408686 is a bug in the window manager ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 408686 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Cannot move task bar (panel) after changing "movement key" in Window Preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zaytsev> Hey folks
<penguin42> hi
<zaytsev> Is there any reason why one wouldn't be able to mark a launchpad bug as wontfix?
<zaytsev> The option just seems to be grayed out
<gorilla> zaytsev: Yes, it generally not the right option to select. Which bug are we talking about here?
<zaytsev> gorilla, I am triaging bugs for Midnight Commander
<zaytsev> I will look up an exact bug numbers
<gorilla> Wontfix is can only be set by Bug Squad leaders.
<zaytsev> gorilla, ah, it explains it all
<zaytsev> gorilla, the fact that I am the maintainer of the package doesn't matter?
<gorilla> zaytsev: Hmmm. I'm not sure in that case.
<zaytsev> This is one such example
<zaytsev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mc/+bug/301328
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 301328 in mc (Ubuntu) "midnight commander aggregate patch (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<zaytsev> For me the option is just greyed out
<zaytsev> This is another one
<zaytsev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mc/+bug/380830
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 380830 in mc (Ubuntu) "mc from hardy crashes when tryied to open bad *.cpio (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<zaytsev> I didn't want to close them as invalid because it does not really fit into the context
 * penguin42 kicks lp to get a move on
<zaytsev> The patch for instance is for most parts upstreamed and reporter doesn't want or is unable to help to determine what is left and upstream it. So this sounds like a wontfix in most other BTSs
<gorilla> zaytsev: fair enough.
<zaytsev> The other one is indeed fixed in Interpid but not Hardy, but the package in not going to be backported, so in reality the bug is valid and was fixed in a newer Ubuntu, but it's a wontfix for Hardy
<njin> hello, we support gOS ?
<njin> it uses ubiquity, then i suppose that is a derivate
<njin> then is a Package not provided by Ubuntu
<njin> can someone help with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/408686 , with super+leftclick windows can be grabbed, but the panel no.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 408686 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Cannot move task bar (panel) after changing "movement key" in Window Preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> njin: I'd ask Bryce since he was the last to change it back to incomplete
<njin> penguin42: thanks, i don't change the status because i'm not sure on assigning to xserver o metacity
<penguin42> or possibly the panel
<njin> yes
<njin> but with alt+mouse it work
<njin> why don't work with super+mouse ?
<penguin42> <breakfast>
<njin> strange
<njin> penguin42 have a good breakfast
<yofel> is compiz being used? that has it's own settings for that too I think (didn't read the bug
<yofel> )
<njin> yofel: in compiz and metacity
<yofel> hm, then I don't know, it's been a while since I used compiz or metacity, and I always used alt
<penguin42> <burp>
 * penguin42 doesn't have a super button on this keyboard
<devildante> hi all :)
<njin> penguin42: have you got a hole instead ?  ;-)
<penguin42> njin: Pretty much - this keyboard was made before those keys were added
<njin> ah good keyboard then
<penguin42> Model M
<njin> manufacturer?
<penguin42> IBM Model M - google it, it's a well known model
<njin> penguin42: normally a cdlive work or not with touchscreen ?
<penguin42> dunno, not tried a touchscreen
<njin> i too
<penguin42> they're getting common, so if it doesn't it should
<penguin42> anyone using compiz+gnome that can try and reproduce a bug?
<BUGabundo> I'm on mavericj
<penguin42> so am I
<penguin42> but I don't think the guy who reported this is
<penguin42> bug 617740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617740 in ubuntu "If something changes on a Gnome panel (e.g. window closes or opens), the panel raises above screensaver (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617740
<penguin42> it's potentially quite nasty; but it doesn't happen for me (Maverick+metacity)
<penguin42> hmm actually he's using rss-glx not the standard gnome-screensaver
<penguin42> oh and the screensaver he uses actually kills me xserver - Radeon bug I guess
<devildante> penguin42: can't reproduce the bug with compiz (at least with the "Take a screenshot" thingie)
<penguin42> devildante: How about something like sleep 10; xterm    and then screen lock ?
<devildante> penguin42: wait, I didn't have a window list, but docky
<devildante> penguin42: retrying with window list
<devildante> penguin42: didn't work
<devildante> penguin42: no matter what I do, I can't reproduce this bug
<penguin42> well, that's good in a way - if it affected everyone it would be pretty serious - but there again I assume he's not just making it up - hmm I wonder how to help
<devildante> penguin42: maybe it's because of rss-glx
<devildante> ?
<penguin42> I've tried installing rss-glx; it just adds some extra creensavers
<devildante> penguin42: so rss-glx doesn't replace gnome-screensaver?
<penguin42> doesn't seem to, it just seems to add new hacks
<devildante> penguin42: even with a screensaver (i.e not just a black screen), it doesn't work
<penguin42> I've flipped the package to gnome-screensaver - I reckon it's the one that's supposed to make sure everything stays out of the way
<devildante> penguin42: is he running lucid or maverick?
<penguin42> hmm I'd say Maverick actually based on the gnome-screensaver version
<devildante> penguin42: running Maverick too. maybe we should ask him for a video recording? (I don't know if recordmydesktop would work when locking)
<penguin42> devildante: Maybe, but 1) I think it's pretty clear what he's saying happens and 2) as you say I doubt the recorders would work with lock
<devildante> penguin42: just tested, it seems recordmydesktop works when locking, even showing the screensaver you set! sweet :p
<devildante> penguin42: if he records his problem, maybe we'll see something that can guide us
<penguin42> oh cute, feel free to add that to the bug
<devildante> penguin42: done :) but why is it cute? :P
<penguin42> I really hadn't expected recordmydesktop to survive the screenlock
<devildante> penguin42: it even shows the screensaver you put, so it is super-sweet!
<njin> help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/408914 I presume that the bug is valid, in fact in fdisk under the Boot of the 250GB (sdc) we see * 1 and under the first of 1 TB (sda)we can see * 2 or i'm wrong ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 408914 in ubuntu "SATA drives identified in wrong order (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<devildante> njin: I *think* you can't rely on order for hard drives if you don't use UUIDs. but I'm not sure about that, so ask someone else :)
<njin> devildante: thanks, today is a day of orrrrrrible bugs.
<penguin42> drive order is undefined
<njin> penguin42: then what you mentor ?
<penguin42> ?
<njin> penguin42: i don't know what to do with this bug
<penguin42> njin: If you don't know what to do with a bug it's fine to leave it alone
<njin> penguin42: ok, thanks
<penguin42> njin: I think the right thing to do with it would be to assign it as a dupe of 569645
<njin> penguin42: looking
<penguin42> I put a comment on that a while ago
<devildante> typing bug 569645 here because I'm too lazy :p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569645 in ubuntu "10.04RC system boot random assignment of sda, sdb (affects: 3) (heat: 41)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569645
<penguin42> the bug is similar to the bug I originally reported as bug 261178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 261178 in linux (Ubuntu) "[intrepid] Random order of disk detection (heat: 5)" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261178
<penguin42> but I think the idea is that initialisation is now done in parallel, and if you have multiple controllers you get pretty random definitions of the /dev/sd*
<njin> penguin4222: strike again
<njin> penguin42:strike again
<penguin42> heck, that bug is almost exactly 2 years old :-)
<penguin42> njin: So, the important thing is that while sda, sdb etc isn't important, it IS important that things work correctly in the installer/boot loader, and that nothing still uses sda etc
<njin> true
<penguin42> it was a bit unexpected when it first appeared though
<penguin42> it took me ages to figure out why my RAID wasn't starting up reliably
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krusader/+bug/481198
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 481198 in krusader (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Krusader always crash on start after todays upgrade of system (ubuntu 9.10) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged]
<xelister> I solved the almost year old bug where krusader always crashes
<xelister> lets push the patch upstream?
<xelister> its a trivial oneliner
<penguin42> xelister: Have you mailed the package owner or attached your patch to the bug?
<xelister> no
<micahg> xelister: have you tested with KDE 4.5
<yofel> according to the last commenst on kde bug 191167 this seems fixed
<ubot2> KDE bug 191167 in general "Krusader crashes at startup (PanelManager::slotChangePanel, KrusaderView::start)" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191167
<yofel> *comments
<penguin42> xelister: Often their quite happy to put little fixes in or push them upstream
<penguin42> xelister: It varies a bit depending on the maintainer etc
<xelister> yofel: well it is broken in lucid proposed, why not push NOW this trivial fix to help thousand of users right today
<yofel> well, sure, package your patch, do the SRU work
<yofel> and usually send the patch upstream, but that might not be necessary in this case
<yofel> you could check if it happens with the upstream devel version
<xelister> yofel: I attached the patch, anything more?
<xelister> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53767856/krusader_2.0.0-1ubuntu4.debdiff
<yofel> for one, you can't upload it to lucid but only to lucid-proposed, after that follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<xelister> I dont have any write access
<yofel> maybe ping someone in #ubuntu-motu or #kubuntu-devel if they have time to review it
<micahg> xelister: the SRU process describes sponsorship
<micahg> xelister: if you need review, subscribe ubuntu-reviews
<xelister> +	 if (!(leftActiveTab < leftTabTypes.size())) { leftActiveTab=0; } // fix bug LP: #481198
<xelister> long review ;)
<yofel> now let's see if that still happens in maverick..
<yofel> xelister: it crashes always on start? anything more to be done to reproduce it?
<xelister> yofel: you can simulate the bug as described
<xelister> edit .kde/share/config/krusaderrc
<xelister> set  Right Active Tab=99
<xelister> and run krusader.  Sometimes krusader set such out of range variable on its own and then it cant be started untill manually edit or remove the config file above
<yofel> ok, doesn't crash on maverick, I'll set the bug to fix released
<xelister> really doesnt crash?
<xelister> fucking amazing, after just 1 year =)
<yofel> maverick has 2.2.0-beta1 currently, and the code you fixed was completely rewritten in the upstream source, so I guess the crash reason went to the grave with the old code :P
<micahg> !coc | xelister
<ubot2> xelister: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<xelister> !americans_and_europeans_worying_too_much_about_words_and_moral_panic | micahg
<ubot2> xelister: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> doesn't matter, channel policy
<xelister> oh well, perhaps another bug that I fix will be actually needed :)
<micahg> !language is the correct factoid....
<yofel> xelister: can you do the SRU? fixing it in lucid would be nice
<xelister> perhaps we should make my factoid for ballance?
<crimsun_> I'm with yofel; it should be fixed in 10.04 LTS
<crimsun_> quite a few of us present can assist you with an SRU
<xelister> well how to do it?
<yofel> xelister: did you read the link I gave you?
<yofel> please do that first
<penguin42> anyone know if there are any specific things for debugging X crashes - i.e. do I have to stop X doing the backtrace?
<crimsun_> there's a wiki page (or set of) for that IIRC
<yofel> if you have a frozen X, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<yofel> and generally the X/Troubleshooting wiki section
<penguin42> this is a seg not a hang
<yofel> not sure, usually apport should catch segv
<penguin42> oh it has, and it's got a nice juicy backtrace - I wondered what the best way to attack it was; I can take gdb to it, but I wondered if there were any X specific debug tricks
<penguin42> ahha https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<xelister> yofel: nope, Im bussy with 2 girls
<xelister> and then I have job
<xelister> perhaps in upcoming days when I have vacation though
<crimsun_> xelister: which bug are you referring to? I'll try to pop in and help if I can.
<penguin42> sheesh, you're putting your job and sex life before debugging out bugs?
<penguin42> sorry, lives
<xelister> penguin42: bug is debugged, I dont like the beaurucracy stuff todo
<yofel> crimsun_: bug 481198
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 481198 in krusader (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Krusader always crash on start after todays upgrade of system (ubuntu 9.10) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481198
<micahg> xelister: process is easy once you get used to it
<xelister> well "debugged", it took entire 2 minutes to fix
<crimsun_> yofel: / xelister: thanks, I'll look after I upload a new sawfish SRU candidate in a few moments
<yofel> thanks :)
<xelister> micahg: ok so I know what to change in source, and how to make debdiff.. now what?  also, how to make a clean debdiff, it somehow shows me a diff of 1st try to fix it and the last one,  instead of original
<micahg> xelister: the SRU page gives a list of steps
<micahg> xelister: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<micahg> xelister: the only thing missing is that you subscribe ubuntu-sponsors now and they upload and subscribe ubuntu-sru
<yofel> so the right procedure now is to first subscribe sponsors?
<micahg> yofel: yeah, now -sru prefers to review in uload queue
<micahg> *upload
<yofel> micahg: can you fix the wiki page then, it still says to subscribe sru
<micahg> yofel: k
<yofel> thx :)
<micahg> yofel: well, the email says to subscribe ubuntu-sru and then upload or subscribe sponsors
<micahg> I guess I should revert the change...
 * micahg goes and asks
<njin> yofel: heve you received requests from QA to testing iso today ?
<penguin42> anyone understand what the difference between the -dbg packages ('This package provides debugging symbols...' and the -dbgsym package is?
<crimsun_> historically (and generally), -dbg are specified in debian/control explicitly and built with nostrip, etc.
<crimsun_> -dbgsym are generated "automatically" on the buildds
<crimsun_> someone more familiar with pkg* on the buildds could clarify/correct further
<penguin42> hmm well if I have both to choose from is there any particular one is more useful?
<crimsun_> I tend to choose the latter when available
<penguin42> the -dbgsym?
<crimsun_> yes
<penguin42> ok
<yofel> njin: for the kubuntu ones I'm subscribed to no
<yofel> crimsun_: actually you're right -dbg needs to be specified in control and dh_strip redefined whereas the (official!) buildds create -dbgsym packages for all packages that are built
<yofel> also -dbg is afaik for the whole source package whereas -dbgsym is built for every binary package
<yofel> and the last difference I can think of right now is that -dbg packages are in the primary archive while -dbgsym packages are on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<yofel> penguin42: ^
<yofel> usually -dbgsym packages are preferable as every package has one, but note that -backports and PPAs don't have -dbgsym packages
<penguin42> yofel: When you have a source package and do a debian/rules binary it's built me the .debs but hasn't build the -dbg - the unpacked directories are in the build directory but it hasn't built a .deb
<njin> yofel: strange, i've received two request (yesterday and today) to test ubuntu amd64 (20100814 and 20100815) coming from QA Testing Tracker <qatracker@stgraber.org> but these images dont exists (latest is 20100812)
<yofel> penguin42: well, what package and does that package have a -dbg package?
<yofel> there is no -dbg package by default
<penguin42> yofel: xserver-xorg-video-radeon and I can see it calls dh_strip passing a flag to produce a -dbg and I can see the files that make up the package in the build directory, just no .deb
<yofel> let me try
<yofel> njin: odd...
<njin> stsrange, i write a mail to xdatap for further info about
<yofel> penguin42: running 'fakeroot ./debian/rules binary' created a xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg_6.13.1-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb here
<njin> suggestion for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/411937
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 411937 in ubuntu "switching between lay-outs is not responding (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> yofel: Sorry, you're right - I was being dumb and got confused among the pile of debs
<penguin42> sorry about that
<yofel> heh, np :)
<njin> i go to sleep, see you tomorrow.
<yofel> micahg: should I just close that bug? theoretically that's the case in lucid too, but I just can't find any official statement on this
<Licuadora> I cant turn off my PC
<Licuadora> everytime i try to turn it off, it will send me to the login screen
<Licuadora> and if i try it there, nothing happens
<penguin42> odd
<Licuadora> i have to push my machine's power off button
<Licuadora> I know
<Licuadora> THA has to be a bug
<penguin42> what happens if in a shell you do sudo shutdown -h now
<Licuadora> it might turn off, but then am i gonna have to do that everytime i want to turn it off?
<penguin42> Well the 1st thing to do is to figure out if that turns it off - if it doesn't then it's even weirder
<Licuadora> let me try it
<Licuador> It worked
<Licuador> So, what is this happenning?
<Licuador> penguin42: you know whats happenig?
<penguin42> nope
<Licuador> hm...
<Licuador> *chuckles*
<penguin42> do you use gnome or kde?
<Licuador> gnome
<penguin42> Licuador: Well, thing is we know from that the BIOS and kernel are happy to turn it off, so that bit works
<Licuador> Any command for the terminal to see whtas wrong?
<penguin42> Licuador: Lets just check; how are you shutting down - what exactly are you clicking?
<Licuador> ok, i push the on/off icon, then shut down
<penguin42> ok
<Licuador> an then othe login screen
<penguin42> when you get to the login screen, there's a shutdown button at the bototm right isn't there? Does that work?
<Licuador> i try there to shut down with the option in th righ lower desktop
<Licuador> No, it does not work
<Licuador> it doesent do anything
<penguin42> hmm well that's 1 thing that works and 2 that don't!
<penguin42> Licuador: OK, so when it dumps you back at the login screen, log back in and run dmesg > afile   and see what it says in that file, also take a copy of .xsesson-errors (and I think there is a .old), a copy of /var/log/messages as well
<Licuador> So, after login and typing dmes> afile I go to .xsession-erros and do a copy paste?
<Licuador> let me try it
<penguin42> take a copy of it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-08
<om26er> shotwell upstream bugs cannot be linked to launchpad bugs due to the move from trac to redmine for shotwell bug tracing
<om26er> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/167237
<om26er> is it the right way?
<txomon> hello, can someone review this !bug 485067
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless card malfunction (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485067
<txomon> im not sure what does it mean
<txomon> !help
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<txomon> jibel, can you help me?
<CoreStyx> Regarding Bug: udevd-work inotify_add_watch(6,/dev/mdX,10) failed: no such device or directory
<CoreStyx> I nailed it down and found out that if mdadm -> RAID is created without any filesystem -> udevd can not install any event. if a filesystem is on top -> its all good. udevd does not complain.
<CoreStyx> mdadm -> RAID -> lvm ->volumegroup on top -> udevd-worker failed: since /dev/mdx is locked by lvm, then it does not matter if a fs is on top of that or not.
<CoreStyx> Maybe somebody can help me out with a workaround, I know what I want, but since I´m not a linux guy and this is my first linux system u11.04 I can not put it down to commands. I need to instruct udevd remapped from /dev/mdX to dev/mapper/lvmVgLd
<CoreStyx> where the filesystem is accessible through lvm
<CoreStyx> Does anybody know?
<jibel> txomon, you tested in natty as well, isn't it ? I'm reopening the report since a bot mistakenly closed it.
<jibel> txomon, I haven't found a master report for your hardware but there are similar reports about this card. You should directly ask on #ubuntu-kernel, they would know more than me about the state of wifi drivers.
<hggdh> Ursinha: good dia
<hggdh> argh, wrong channel
<Ursinha> hggdh: :)
<paultag> fail :)
<hggdh> and recovered, somewhat ;-)
<njin_> Hello guys, when a bug is already opened upstream from years and noone seems fixing it, can I close the report on LP ?
<paultag> njin_: why?
<paultag> it's not closed yet :)
<paultag> unless there's a reason to close it WONTFIX, there's no reason to :)
<njin_> paultag, ok, thanks, it was just to keep more clean
<paultag> njin_: well it's still an issue, issues are dirty, we can leave it until it's actually fixed. Tricking ourselves by closing a known issue before it's fixed is dishonest :)
<paultag> IMHO anyway. I'm sure some folks'd disagree
<njin_> sure
<paultag> njin_: you could try poking the bug and upstream
<paultag> try to get it actually closed
<hggdh> or resolved (which would be better)
<njin_> paultag, is just an old wishlist bug 250075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 250075 in pidgin (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Clear Scrollback should have a query by default, as it cannot be undone (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250075
<greg-g> paultag: you are correct, no reason to close it in LP, especially if it is being tracked upstream
<hggdh> but, indeed, we do not close bugs because of that
<hggdh> heh
<paultag> :)
<ikt> just got some spam here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/769699/comments/4
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769699 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic after installation reboots (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Expired]
<ikt> in case anyone can quickly clean it up
<charlie-tca> spam that shows up in comments usually is like any other comment, and there forever
<micahg> charlie-tca: you can file a question against launchpad and they can hide
<charlie-tca> micahg: they can hide selected comments now?
<micahg> yes
<charlie-tca> ikt: ^  ^
<ikt> :)
<greg-g> charlie-tca: for a while now :)
<ikt> is it possible to automatically subscibe me to bugs that I do anything to?
 * charlie-tca hangs head low - behind on bug updates again
<greg-g> charlie-tca: :)
<kelemengabor> hi all, I'm looking into organizing a bug day for Ubuntu Translations, and I have a few questions
<kelemengabor> first, I proposed it to be held on this thursday, but I see on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing that I should have notified the newsletter team last week - is this a big problem?
<kelemengabor> also, we don't have that many new/confirmed/incomplete bugs in the ubuntu-translations project (~50 total), so maybe a usual bug day is not exactly what we need - instead, I think it would be better to ask the community to help tackle bug 487873 - what do you think?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487873 in ubuntu-translations "Search for translation bugs only reported in ubuntu and assign them to ubuntu-translations (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487873
<kelemengabor> there are more than 1100 results for the "translat" keyword in Ubuntu: http://bit.ly/qNnDVz
<kelemengabor> and about 300 bugs in the Ubuntu Translations project, and I think it would worth some effort to go through this list, checking if there is something among them we should know about
<kelemengabor> what do you think? and, how could this be done?
<om26er> is there a place to look for old daily ISOs of Oneiric?
<om26er> lets say I want to narrow down a bug from build to build any help?
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, they don't have space to store the old dailies
<davmor2> om26er: Nope there are only the few that are on cdimages as far as I know
<charlie-tca> What about doing it with the milestones?
<charlie-tca> Do we keep alpha images?
<om26er> charlie-tca, yes they are available
<charlie-tca> At least it would narrow things down a little
<davmor2> charlie-tca: not that I'm aware of the alphas are just dailies that froze you might be able to torrent them
<om26er> i had http://www.ubuntu.com/testing in mind
<om26er> but it seems those links are dead :/
<charlie-tca> no, they would be in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> if they are around at all
<davmor2> om26er: told you! they just link to the frozen iso, you can possibly torrent them still
 * om26er might have have a little older ISO somewhere in the PC
<om26er> i should look for that
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-09
<evfool> mvo: ping
<mvo> hey evfool
<evfool> mvo: please take a look at bug 808738: it's about calling a deprecated function (removed from the VTE gir), so the call should be replaced with fork_command_full, but I can't find the docs to it on dev.gnome.org
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808738 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with AttributeError in call(): 'Terminal' object has no attribute 'fork_command' (affects: 14) (dups: 2) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808738
<evfool> mvo: i have proposed a merge for a similar VTE python bindings->gobject introspection bug, but I don't really know how to handle this
<mvo> evfool: thanks, I check it out now
<evfool> mvo: and it seems serious, as it will crash dist-upgrade 100% in case dpkg --configure -a needs to be called or a PostInst scripts has to be run
<mvo> evfool: absolutely, its definiely HIGH at least, thanks for letting me know about it
<vikingur> hi bugsquad! I'm new here.
<vikingur> I was wondering whether I need to create a wiki page before i can request a mentor
<czajkowski> infoturtle: howdy
<infoturtle> czajkowski hello
<czajkowski> infoturtle_: if you have a bug and need help I'm sure folks will help you if you ask
<infoturtle_> I'm fixing up my grub on then going to flick through launchpad and see what I can come up with, but if I need help I'll be sure to ask
<infoturtle_> If you have a suggestion for a bug and would like to run it by people involved in the project first, where should you mention it?
<infoturtle_> to fix I bug I should say
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-10
<bullgard4_> [Natty] In a virtual console I entered '~$ ubuntu-bug zeitgeist'. The program stopped when showing on the first line in red "[Contnue]" and on the last line "Arrow Up Arrow Down Viewing [SSL] <OpenID transaction in progress>. How to continue?
<bullgard4_> +i
<phillw> Hiyas, I am trying to register a bug as a duplicate, but the system will not accept the bug number? ( 823695 to 772749) any idea why?
<jibel> phillw, because bug 772749 is already a dup of another bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772749 in lxinput (Ubuntu) "lxinput seg fault on setting change (dup-of: 725194)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772749
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725194 in lxinput (Ubuntu) "lxinput crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbUseExtension() (affects: 22) (dups: 9) (heat: 126)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725194
<phillw> jibel: thanks :)
<om26er> which team you need to be on to target bugs for releases?
<yofel> bug control
<brendand> yofel - i think we can only propose bugs to be targeted to a release
<yofel> argh, I've had too much berlin air. You're right
<yofel> was confusing milestones and release targetts
<yofel> *targets
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 30 minutes. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<charlie-tca> QA Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<brendand> anyone else suddenly unable to login on oneiric?
<charlie-tca> I could not login to a fresh install after updating it today
<bullgard4_> charlie-tca: No. I can.
<brendand> charlie-tca - i'm fully updated and can't login now
<charlie-tca> That's what happened here
<brendand> charlie-tca - if i use gdm then i see a message about not being able to update .ICEauthority
<charlie-tca> installed from today's image, restarted, updated, restarted. no more login
<charlie-tca> That's a permissions error then
<brendand> charlie-tca - if i use lightdm then it looks like it's going to login then goes back to lightdm
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> mine didn't even act like it would login. It just said "incorrect password" every time
<brendand> oh, maybe different issues then :/
<charlie-tca> or the difference in how lightdm works for Ubuntu vs Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I would bet even money on the same issue
<brendand> charlie-tca - ah, you're on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> yeah, makes it much more fun
<charlie-tca> I saw some users in #ubuntu+1 having login issues too after updating
<charlie-tca> It doesn't seem to affect everybody, for some odd reason
<hggdh> why would debian-installer accept a sequence of mirror/http/* directives, and then override them with other values?
<roadmr> ah, d-i :)
<hggdh> yeah :-(
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-11
<yooozy_> hey
<evfool> ping mvo
<mvo> hey evfool
<evfool> mvo: sorry for bugging you, but can't start software-properties-gtk since the dbus part has been added on 07-11, I get a ServiceUnkown for the dbus service
<evfool> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663410/
<mvo> evfool: hm, thats odd, it should be a auto-start sercice
<mvo> service even
<mvo> evfool: will it work if you start the backend daemon by hand? do you ahve software-properties-common installed?
<evfool> mvo: I do have s-p-c installed, and don't know how to start a backend daemon
<mvo> evfool: could you please install it? its a bit odd as software-properties-common is a dependencies of sofware-properties-gtk
<evfool> mvo: I have software-properties-common installed
<mvo> oh, sorry
<mvo> evfool: "sudo /usr/lib/software-properties/software-properties-dbus --debug
<mvo> " in a termianla
<mvo> evfool: what does that output for you?
<evfool> mvo: not allowed to connect due to security policies, http://paste.ubuntu.com/663425/
<mvo> evfool: what does /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.SoftwareProperties.conf say? do you have this file?
<evfool> mvo: yes, I have it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/663430/
<mvo> evfool: that is confusing, so the file looks correct and yet it won't start with sudo
<evfool> mvo: ok, I'll try to figure it out, just thought it's something really obvious I don't know about
<evfool> thank anyway
<evfool> *thanks
<bdmurray> mvo: as I was looking at the duplicate signatures I noticed a couple that might be worth blocking for bug reporting
<mvo> evfool: at leat to me its not at all obvious, and I don't remember having heard about many more
<mvo> bdmurray: aha, great. which ones?
<mvo> evfool: please keep me updated on this!
<bdmurray> mvo: 'failed to stat .* Input/output error'
<evfool> mvo: I will, if I'll find something
<mvo> thanks evfool
<mvo> bdmurray: indeed
<bdmurray> mvo: also 'dpkg-split:.*Input/output error'
<bdmurray> mvo: actually dpkg-divert too - but the bugs with those are old so they might not be used anymore?
<mvo> at least dpkg-divert is definetly still in use
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks
<mvo> evfool: thanks for your update-manager branch btw!
<evfool> mvo: just my daily 0.01$ contrib to Ubuntu :)
<mvo> \o/
<kelemengabor> bdmurray: hi, do you have a few minutes to talk about organizing a bug day for Ubuntu Translations? I volunteered after UDS to do one (for today), but I had no time last week to start. So, perhaps next week?
<kelemengabor> mvo: hi, do you have a minute to take a look at bug #786504 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786504 in ubuntu-translations (and 1 other project) "Some strings are not translatable in app-install-data-ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786504
<mvo> kelemengabor: absolutely
<kelemengabor> mvo: thanks!
<mvo> kelemengabor: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/revision/693 - looks better this time, sorry for the blunder
<kelemengabor> mvo: indeed, thanks :)
<mvo> thank you
<bdmurray> mvo_: is bug 819571 an issue for update-manager?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819571 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.235 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819571
<mvo_> bdmurray: that is a apt bug :/
<mvo_> bdmurray: well, most likely at least, I have a look at the logs tomorrow
<bdmurray> mvo_: okay, thanks!
<AddJim> Hi folks! Never been in here before. =)
<hggdh> hello AddJim
<AddJim> Hihi!
<AddJim> Question, there is an extant patch applied to one package that would be great to be applied to another package… who could make that happen? (crash fix in linux-ec2 that needs to be in the linux-server/linux-generic packages)
<AddJim> I can patch it myself but since it wouldn't go into the repos I'd have to patch every release manually. =(
<charlie-tca> AddJim: Might be better asked in #ubuntu-kernel. We triage the bugs, they fix them
<AddJim> Ohhh okay
<AddJim> I opened a bug for it
<AddJim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/824304
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824304 in linux (Ubuntu) "Divide by zero in find_busiest_group/update_sg_lb_stats (on physical hardware) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> That works too
<AddJim> It causes our systems to die with complete kernel death after approx 200 days uptime. =(
<AddJim> Scared the crap out of us when all our production servers started dying around the same time.
<AddJim> If we can't get it fixed we're coming up with a schedule for periodic reboots. =/
<AddJim> There's a bug for it at kernel.org, and it's been open for a whole year, hasn't been closed so I think there's been no fix in the vanilla kernel unless it got quietly fixed. =/
<AddJim> Either way it's def still in the Lucid kernel except for the patch submitted to linux-ec2
<dtchen> right, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16991
<AddJim> I think it's because the most common enviro it presents itself in is ec2.
<ubot4> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16991 in Scheduler "divide by zero bug in find_busiest_group (actually inlined update_sg_lb_stats )" [Blocking,New]
<AddJim> But it definitely occurs on physical hardware, all our Westmere boxes are showing it (Supermicro X8* mobos)
<AddJim> I couldn't find a way to promote the bug on launchpad to other packages, only to other projects, so I opened a new one.
<AddJim> It almost killed us because all our redundant servers started dying around the same time, but fortunately we were able to bring some of them up before their backups died.
<AddJim> Thanks guys for any help you can provide. =)
<Thorwars> hola
<Thorwars> I am wondering if I should report a bug or ask for assistance... Using Ubuntu 11.04 Server with Desktop GUI installed
<Thorwars> I am using LVM and have encrypted the entire Ubuntu partition...
<Thorwars> Issue is after booting it asks for my Passphrase which I type in but after that I get Incorrect metadata area header No volume groups found
<Thorwars> --help
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-12
<Laibsch> can somebody please have a look at whether bug 379382 affects oneiric as well?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama (affects: 16) (heat: 61)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<bullgard4_> What DEB program package is the »message of the day« (motd) associated with?
<phillw> bullgard4_: not too sure if this is what you want? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-message-of-the-day-motd-in-ubuntu-server.html for IRC there is entry message.
<bullgard4_> phillw: I think your article is obsolete for Oneiric.
<phillw> bullgard4_: it was not my article... just a quick google search for MOTD? As MOTD is different things to different people, it was the best I could do! for a greater discussion, please pop onto one of the support channels :)
<bullgard4_> phillw: Thank you very much for explaining.
<phillw> bullgard4_: #ubuntu-beginners is quieter than #ubuntu, there are also usually a couple of nice people on #lubuntu (just do not get them all overloaded) :)
<Laibsch> bullgard4_: "dpkg -S /usr/bin/$whatever"?
<Laibsch> dpkg -S $(which motd)
<Laibsch> would be my guess should answer your question
<Laibsch> almost ;-)
<bullgard4_> Laibsch: '~$ dpkg -S $(which motd); dpkg-query: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument' --  Please help me to find the one missing file pattern argument.
<Laibsch> That's why I said "almost"
<Laibsch> apparently the binary is called motd-shell
<bullgard4_> Ah!
<Laibsch> try bash-completion on "which motdTAB"
<micahg> bullgard4_: apt-file is good for this use case
<Laibsch> that should expand to "which motd-shell"
<bullgard4_> Laibsch: '~$ dpkg -S $(which motd-shell); dpkg-query: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument'
<Laibsch> bullgard4_: http://paste.debian.net/125987/ (but not sure that's actually the right answer, or at least the one you are looking for)
<Laibsch> you understand what which and dpkg -S are doing?  have a look at the man pages or use apt-file as suggested by micahg
<Laibsch> can somebody please have a look at whether bug 379382 affects oneiric as well?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama (affects: 16) (heat: 61)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<htorque> is it me, or does apport open wrong urls when reporting a bug? i'm gettin "url/referrer?" where the "?" causes the report to fail due to missing referrer
 * mvo hugs evfool
<evfool> thanks mvo for the merge for bug 824957, that was blazingly fast :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824957 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[gtk3] right-click context menu for links no longer works (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824957
 * mvo hugs evfool
<mvo> evfool: I was about to start looking into it and then saw that you already set it to "in progress" :) thanks a bunch (again)
<micahg> how do I reset maxreports in apport?
<seb128> you delete the file already there, they have the counter
<seb128> or you edit it and clean the corresponding line
<weezelding> i found an obsolete name reference in sys/param.h that is likely cause of refactoring. since i would not like to register in launchpad, is it possible to deliver the patch some other manner?
<hggdh> weezelding: you can email ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com and take your chances. Truth is, if there is no bug report, changes are low
<hggdh> but without the full file name, difficult to say. 'sys/param.h' sounds like something from upstream
<weezelding> hggdh: well, i did the account for launchpad
<weezelding> though it gives me an error while trying to send the report.. and of course, not stating where the error is
<weezelding> eh, now i understand why people hate launchpad
<roadmr> do Incomplete bugs that are marked as private not expire?
<hggdh> roadmr: IDK. They *should*
<roadmr> hggdh: I see a few that were marked incomplete over a year ago and are still with that status. Well, I made them public, guess I'll be able to answer that in 60 days :)
<hggdh> roadmr: keep them in memory, so that we can check. A question to the LP folks might help also
<roadmr> will do
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-13
<Laibsch> Can somebody please verify if bug 379382 also exists in oneiric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama (affects: 16) (heat: 61)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<bullgard6> How can I report a bug in the chatzilla plugin of Firefox to Launchpad?
<penguin42> is it part of the firefox package or seperate?
<chrisccoulson> bullgard6, launchpad isn't the right place at all to report bugs for the chatzilla plugin
<chrisccoulson> it's not something we support or distribute
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: Interesting we do seem to have seamonkey-chatzilla which lists itself as a replacement for mozilla-chatzilla
<bullgard6> chrisccoulson: You are a strange guy. Some years agon I did use Chatzilla in the »Seamonkey Internet Suite«. But this program had a bug. I reported it. No Ubuntu bug  fixing happend. In the mean time I learned that there is a work-around by using Chatzilla as a Firefox plugin. I learned that an Ubuntu guy in America is working on the bug. I offered to help him by installing gnome-debugger. ...
<bullgard6> ...He refused.  So the bug remained unfixed. Now there is a new bug in Oneiric.  And you are telling me that Ubuntu is not taking care of this bug. You are marvellous! --  Instead Ubuntu is developing new  GUIs.
<bullgard6> s/agon/ago/
<chrisccoulson> bullgard6, i merely stated fact, which is that ubuntu does not support or distribute the chatzilla plugin for firefox (it's not even in the archive).
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i don't appreciate personal insults, so consider the conversation over
<trinikrono> bullgard6: you understand that the people who work in the bugsquad volunteer to help get bugs looked at by developers and dont actually fix them, play nice
 * hggdh wonders why people go on attack mode without thinking it through (and yes, bullgard6, this is about you)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-14
<maneet> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-06
<pedro_> hi
<mapreri> hi pedro_ :)
<pedro_> hello roadmr  :-)
<roadmr> pedro_: hey! how's it going?
<pedro_> roadmr: good and yourself?
<roadmr> pedro_: pretty good, thanks :)
<smartboyhw> Hi, I want to join the Bug Triage Team, any help?
<smartboyhw> Please, anyone here?
<smartboyhw> God sake, anyone here to help me?
<Pici> Patience...
<smartboyhw> OK, that's weird, so many people in here...
<smartboyhw> Anyone can approve my "Ubuntu BugSquad" application in Launchpad?
<smartboyhw> #1033516 confirmed...
<LoT> smartboyhw: your bugsquad application will take a while :P
<LoT> i.e. nobody checks often
 * LoT will poke someone though
<LoT> ... eventually
<LoT> sometime after i've had my fifth cup of coffee :P
<LoT> ... or the sixth... :P
<smartboyhw> ...
<LoT> (i got no sleep last night, caffeine and coffee is the fuel of the ages.  :P)
<smartboyhw> Ha, let's talk back in #ubuntuforums before the guys start to kill us
<LoT> :P
<LoT> actually i'm waiting for hggdh to randomly appear :P
<LoT> there's a topic i've been trying to rectify regarding bug documentation, and hggdh is one of the major players in that discussion :P
<LoT> smartboyhw: also, if you confirm a bug, you can comment that it affects you, and set it to Confirmed.
<smartboyhw> I did.
<LoT> last i checked, bugcontrol doesnt need to set that
<LoT> :)
<LoT> ... unless launchpad itself has a regression in its code :P
<smartboyhw> Look at Bug #1033516.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033516 in glib-networking "libsoup fails to validate certain Verisign certificates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033516
 * hggdh randomly pops in
<LoT> its hggdh!
<hggdh> :-)
<LoT> hggdh: did you check your emails where you get bugsquad stuffs?
<smartboyhw> :-)
 * hggdh goes look
<smartboyhw> I do the Quantal bug checks.
<LoT> regarding that whole core vs. noncore thing
<smartboyhw> I like new releases.
<LoT> apparently, when you're me, and you nag people into oblivion on an email chain, things get done...?
<LoT> not entirely sure how that's even valid logic, but...
<LoT> hggdh: also, there's more applicants to bugsquad :P
<hggdh> ah, the core vs. non-core.
<hggdh> ah blast
 * hggdh goes look at applicaitons
<smartboyhw> hggdh, I applied
<hggdh> smartboyhw: checking on them now
<smartboyhw> When's the next Bug Squad meeting/
<LoT> hggdh: yes, the core vs. noncore
<LoT> smartboyhw: whenever we organize one
<LoT> apparently we dont meet very often... :P
<LoT> next thing i see is that hug day
<smartboyhw> Wow, that's random
<LoT> unless my system is once again not showing things right
 * LoT goes and beats Windows into submission
<LoT> ... anyways...
<hggdh> smartboyhw: welcome in :-)
<smartboyhw> THanks.
<hggdh> LoT: the Debian priority is not related to how important a package is to the users (like empathy), but how important it is to the system
<smartboyhw> THat's weird for the meetings. We QA guys meet every week.
<LoT> hggdh: indeed.  unfortunately, i cant respond to things atm :P
 * LoT is working
<LoT> EVIL SERVERS!  STOP DYING! </annoyed>
<hggdh> LoT: don't worry, just posting ramdomly ;-)
<smartboyhw> You guys better host another meeting.
<LoT> you should subscribe to the mailing list
<LoT> :P
<hggdh> LoT: so, if a package is prio=required, and you remove it, you can expect your system to misbehave
<LoT> hggdh: indeed.
<smartboyhw> I did subscribe.
<LoT> hggdh: i wasnt certain, i still agree with Brian on this, though, go see my blog, you'll see my opinions are in agreement http://lordoftime.info/?p=19
<hggdh> the tasks check comes from a different perspective: if it is set in a task (selector) option, it is probably considered important enough
<LoT> indeed.
<hggdh> another nice check is it has to be in main -- an universe package is certainly non-core
<LoT> indeed.
<LoT> hggdh: i'd like for you to put that on the mailing list :P
<LoT> all your opinions here are valid
<LoT> and not all of bugsquad uses IRC actively
 * hggdh grumbles
<LoT> (I know I do, but...)
<hggdh> ah, OK, I will do it :-)
<LoT> that, and putty + irssi == evil
 * hggdh suggests weechat
<LoT> you know what, screw linked in
<LoT> they spam me like insanity
<smartboyhw> Waiting for new bugs to triage.
<LoT> smartboyhw: sometimes you just need to wait
<LoT> but triaging isnt the only thing bugsquad does
<LoT> ;P
<LoT> we also try to put bugs against the actual packages
<hggdh> smartboyhw: heh, you do not need to wait, just search for New/Incomplete bugs, you will get your hands full
<smartboyhw> I don't like reporting
<LoT> would you believe there's TONS of bugs qhich get filed against Ubuntu but not packages specifically?
<smartboyhw> yeah, I only like Quantal bugs.
<LoT> half my job is repointing those.
<hggdh> smartboyhw: there is also #ubuntu-bugs-announce monitoring newly arrived bugs
<smartboyhw> i
<smartboyhw> am there.
<LoT> a quarter of my job is to gripe to upstream about broken things.
<LoT> and the rest is focused on nginx, display-dhammapada, and stackapplet.
<smartboyhw> Hey, LoT, don't talk about your job.
<hggdh> indeed you are...
<LoT> smartboyhw: that's my bugsquad duties.
<LoT> my real job is ITSecurity
<smartboyhw> ...
<LoT> so don't go around hacking.  i'll know about it.  >:)
<smartboyhw> Yeah, I do testing and QA mainly. Bugsquad will only be side job.
 * LoT notices there's six reports for analysis, goes to do that.
<smartboyhw> Anyway, what happened to the Beginners team? They sound dead.
<LoT> that'd be... bodhi's team, right?
<smartboyhw> Yep, it's dead.
<LoT> i suggest you ask him.
 * LoT points everyone to #ubuntu :P
<smartboyhw> Anyone know if he's online?
<LoT> he'll be online later, he is in #ubuntuforums usually
<LoT> even though he stepped down from the forums council and forums staff
<smartboyhw> Don't see him there.
<LoT> hggdh: does nobody read my posts?
<LoT> i think i said "he'll be online later", didnt i?
<LoT> bah, whatever
 * LoT returns to the reports
<hggdh> LoT: I do not know about others; I read it
<smartboyhw> ...
<LoT> hggdh: indeed.  +20 to you.
<hggdh> and I am not thinking out an answer (to bugsquad ;-)
<LoT> lol
<smartboyhw> I spend 1 hour and 15 minutes signing the Code of Counduct.
<hggdh> s/am not/am/
<smartboyhw> YOu guys should simplify the process.
<hggdh> smartboyhw: what process?
<smartboyhw> The signing process for Code of Conduct.
<LoT> why woulod you spend an hour.
<smartboyhw> hggdh: Why is the #1 bug still in progress? I thought it should be deleted. Don't worry about Windows. Worry about Mac OS X.
<smartboyhw> LoT: I have to get the PGP keys to keyserver.
<LoT> smartboyhw: that only takes about 15 minutes?
<LoT> if you upload to the main keyserver, it'll work
<LoT> and it'll take < 15 minutes
<LoT> heck, under 5 mins if you're lucky
<hggdh> smartboyhw: mostly because it is historical (and comments are now blocked there)
<smartboyhw> I waited for an hour. It says uploading to main server takes /60 minutes.
<LoT> smartboyhw: it doesnt :P
<LoT> unless you're on a satellite connection
<LoT> :P
<hggdh> well, it has been a long time I have not uploaded new SSH keys, but it was a fast (or not slow) process
<LoT> heh
<LoT> hggdh: i included your ideas in an email response.
<hggdh> LoT: so I do not have to type them?
 * hggdh is quite slow today
<LoT> no, but check the response.
<LoT> :P
<hggdh> heh
<LoT> hggdh: i'm on my fifth cup of coffee.  I AM FREAKING WIRED!!!!!!!!
<hggdh> I only drink decaf, on the dumb hope that I will not get even more insomnia
<LoT> heh
<LoT> well i got no sleep yesterday
<LoT> so the intake of massive quantities of caffeine to stay awake and energized is not uncommon with me on those days.
<hggdh> there is also the additional strain on the cardiac muscles, and hypertension ...
<smartboyhw> New bug on Chrome.
<LoT> hggdh: hggdh actually, i have naturally-low blood pressure and pulse.  i'm required to have at least two coffees a day to keep that in the normal range.
<LoT> either that, or i have to take stimulant pills
<LoT> i'd rather have the coffee :P
<hggdh> lucky bastard...
<LoT> :P
<LoT> actually, that's partially due to my first year at University
<LoT> my body just adapted to having 4-coffees-a-day in the bloodstream
<LoT> so now i actually *require* at least 2 a day
<LoT> to stay in the normal range
<hggdh> heh
<smartboyhw> ...
<hggdh> LoT: yes, godd summary
<hggdh> (on the ML)
<LoT> indeed.
<LoT> and of course, my opinions are able to be voiced on my blog, as long as I quote sources and what not.  last i checked the bugsquad ML is publicly archived, yes?
<smartboyhw> hggdh: How many bugs do you need to triage/report to get to the next level of team membership in Bugsquad?
<LoT> smartboyhw: there is no "next level" of membership
<LoT> if you mean bugcontrol, read their wiki page
<LoT> BugControl's not necessarily part of Bug Squad, but is related
<smartboyhw> Er, why can't I set importance?
<LoT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl  <--
<LoT> importance is bugcontorl only
<LoT> which bug, and what importance do you think it is?
<LoT> and why.
<LoT> :P
<smartboyhw> OK
<LoT> .Setting the importance of bugs reports. (Bug Control members Only)
<LoT> (from the bugsquad wiki)
<smartboyhw> Wow, that means I have to wait tilll I triaged 5 bugs.
<LoT> no
<LoT> it means that you can have someone in bugcontrol set the importance
<smartboyhw> Oh, that's why.
<LoT> i got bugcontrol for working on nginx packages, and upstreaming them.  i very rarely use that power, but when i do its typically only to set something as a wishlist bug...
<LoT> or to triage an nginx package.
<LoT> s/package/bug/
<LoT> that, and sometimes to set importance on other bugs
<LoT> so as i said
<LoT> which bug, what importance, and why?
<LoT> smartboyhw: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<LoT> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<LoT> and all the other bug squad docs.
<LoT> also note there are some special workflow bugs
<LoT> and we dont touch those
<smartboyhw> OK.
<LoT> and again, if you'd like to have an importance set, please let this channel know of the bug number, the importance you want, and your reasoning
<LoT> then someone on bugcontrol will decide if that's valid
<LoT> and if it is, will set it
<LoT> probably hggdh since i'm analyzing a packet trace log.
<LoT> which is filled with crap :/
<smartboyhw> Bug #1033532, High due to Chrome is a very popular browser and loading webpages is a big thing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033532 in chromium-browser "Won't load pages. Sits "waiting for example.com"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033532
<LoT> smartboyhw: use the Importance page i linked to you
<LoT> and then rethink your reasoning
<LoT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance is the absolute guide to how we handle importance, except in special packages
<LoT> which chromium is not
<smartboyhw> Still high.
<smartboyhw> Chromium is a core one, I think.
<LoT> and did you actually test and confirm this?
<smartboyhw> Yep.
 * LoT uses Brian's methodology of checking for core
<smartboyhw> I change it to confirm.
<LoT> can you comment that you checked it and confirmed?
<LoT> rather than just change it to confirmed?
<LoT> we like to see comments saying yuo checked and confrimed it
<smartboyhw> Yes, why are you bothering me with that!?!?!?
<LoT> and what steps you did to reporoduce if any
 * LoT has that right to bug you about it
<smartboyhw> Bug me?
 * LoT yawns
<LoT> damn you putty work faster!
<smartboyhw> I need to go. Bye!
<LoT> hggdh: we're assuming that if its part of an official derivative's task that its core, right?
<LoT> at least with Brian's logic.
<LoT> hggdh: also, /query when you're not busy
<LoT> jbicha: greetings.  :)
 * LoT yawns/w 7
<LoT> whoops
<hggdh> LoT: it is core for this specific derivative
<LoT> hggdh: cool, so it'd be a "High" bug i take it.
 * LoT is back after having to consult with someone on a report.
<pedro_> does anybody knows who is looking after rt@ubuntu.com ?
<LoT> probably one of the admins
<LoT> why
<LoT> it probably goes to the ticketing systme
<pedro_> right, i know that
<LoT> (that looks like a ticketing-based email)
<LoT> again, why do you ask, pedro_?
<pedro_> I'd like to know if i can contact one of those admins trough IRC
<LoT> not sure you can, lemme ask someone whi might know
 * LoT grabs the Stick of Poking and goes to poke his contacts
<pedro_> jpds_: do you know anything about that ? ^
<LoT> pedro_: i just poked my contact who is a Canonical admin, perhaps they'd know.  they're out at lunch, and i'm heading for lunch shortly :P
<pedro_> lunch? who needs that.
<Pici> pedro_: #canonical-sysadmin is where they live.
<LoT> pedro_: someone who hasnt eaten breakfast needs lunch
<pedro_> thanks Pici
 * LoT has only had coffee for breakfast today
<pedro_> :-P
<LoT> and a LOT of coffee, thereof.
<pedro_> 45 minutes to lunch here :-)
 * pedro_ starving
<hggdh> food is overrated
<pedro_> hahaha
 * LoT installs MustEatFood mod onto hggdh, then restricts hggdh to taking in only water.
<LoT> anyways, hggdh i think the bugsquad docs should hold a new page off of Bugs which defines Core and non-core, depending on the response from a couple of others, I strongly believe that Brian's method should be adopted to determine if something's in core.  Opinions?
<LoT> wow... runon sentence :/
 * LoT should fix that
<hggdh> LoT: we can. But the definition of core/non-core actually does not belong to bugsquad, I think. The bugsquad just inherits it
<LoT> hggdh: it doesnt appear to be defined elsewhere, where's it defined on the wiki, then?
<hggdh> hehe, I di dnot state it was defined elsewhere. But, IMHO, it should be on one of the devel pages (and may be, BTW)
<LoT> afaik, its only used in the Importance docs
<LoT> back during UDS, micah agreed that it needs defining, as have you.
<LoT> hggdh: would #ubuntu-devel know the difference, or how to determine?
<hggdh> most certainly
<LoT> hggdh: i'm in there now, feel free to elaborate, though on my question if you wish.
<LoT> i'm about ready to head out to lunch.
<LoT> micahg: any idea whre "core" and "non-core" came from?
<micahg> nope, that might help clarify
<LoT> you and i spoke about it briefly during UDS (on IRC) and we weren't even sure where that came from.
<LoT> not sure if you've been following the email chain recently, i dug it up
<LoT> Brian suggested if its got a task for one of the official derivatives assigned to that package it could be considered Core, both hggdh and I agreed with that
<LoT> but we're not sure where that determination actually *came* from, so...
<micahg> hrm, maybe that's not true...http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/package_sets/quantal/core
<LoT> hmm... maybe we should ask stgraber on this one?
<micahg> core is the set of packages that affects multiple package sets AIUI
<LoT> hmm
 * micahg looks for a better definition
<LoT> but its really been a hinge-point for defining the differences between, say, low or medium, for example.
<LoT> this is really the only bugs-related thing i've found that actually uses "core" or "non-core":  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<LoT> and that's an important document
<LoT> micahg: based on cjwatson's response in -devel, how do we want to determine this?  Brian suggested a pretty goodl solution, use the tasks for a package as the defining point for core or non-core.  He sent that idea out earlier in July, on the 12th, on the email chain.
<LoT> and if he didn't CC the ML, i did.
<micahg> LoT: so, you'll need someone with history like bdmurray for that, but I think the new definition works fine
<LoT> micahg: "Brian" is bdmurray :P
<micahg> sorry, was referring to your history statement
<LoT> at least in this context.
<LoT> indeed.
<LoT> i think i'll discuss this again with him, have him make the final determination, but this definition is something that we pretty much unanimously agree needs defining.
<LoT> how is this a firefox bug?  its a network-manager one, according to their description.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1033579
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1033579 in firefox "network manager doesnt auto connect to mobile broadband" [Undecided,New]
 * LoT is about to invalid that, and point it against network-manager
<jhansonxi> I've been finding dupes with a particular NM bug.  I posted them to bug #1011073 but the OR says that bug doesn't match up.  A dev with NM expertise should take a look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1011073/comments/15
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1011073 in network-manager "NetworkManager submenus sometimes unpopulated" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011073
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1011073 in network-manager "NetworkManager submenus sometimes unpopulated" [Medium,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-07
<AnAnt> Hello, someone changed the visibility of #969359 to private, I don't think that this is correct !
<TJ-> bug  #969359
<TJ-> We have lost our bug bot!
<s9iper1> AnAnt: which package share the link here
<TJ-> I can't find that bug number
<AnAnt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/969359
<ubot2> AnAnt: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 969359 not found
<AnAnt> package is gnome-settings-daemon
<AnAnt> s9iper1: ^
<TJ-> I can't see it and I'm in the bug-control group - weird
<s9iper1> AnAntLi am a bug controller but i can not see this bug this may be a security bug
<s9iper1> AnAnt:
<AnAnt> that's the mail I got:
<AnAnt> ** This bug has been flagged as a security vulnerability
<AnAnt> ** Visibility changed to: Private
<AnAnt> by someone called: Christian Mertes
<s9iper1> AnAnt:he is a reporter i guess he marked it private even i can not see it i dont know why
<noob7> Hello, I submitted a wish on launchpad and got a reply that tells me to speciefy a package Bug #1028392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028392 in ubuntu "shutdown shortcut " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028392
<noob7> can I leave this as it is or should I change it to something else
<noob7> I mean it's for ubuntu in general so maybe leaving it as it is?
<TJ-> I think that'd be a unity issue, but not sure which package precisely
<noob7> is it ok to leave it as it is then?
<noob7> or better add unity to the package box
<TJ-> I think figure out the package else the appropriate developers will never get to see it
<noob7> TJ-, can you please tell me how to figure that out? go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for shortcut?
<noob7> found lxshortcut but dunno if that's legit
<TJ-> noob7: You could try asking in #unity3d for guidance
<noob7> thanks
<noob7> TJ-, #unity3d is the channel for the unity game engine
<noob7> I just found out
<TJ-> noob7: oh! oops :D
<noob7> :)
<TJ-> Thought it was the Canonical unity3d vs unit2d versions!
<noob7> I'll try  #ubuntu-unity
<TJ-> It may be the package indicator-session
<noob7> other bugs have unity (Ubuntu) in their Affects field
<TJ-> From what I've seen, indicator-session package contains the User and Shutdown menus
<noob7> ahh ok
<noob7> the unity channel told me that it's fixed
<noob7> ahh ok they changed it for me
<TJ-> noob7: great, we both learned something :)
<noob7> thanks for the help, bye
<rbasak> How do I triage a package sync request? sponsors is already subscribed, but it's New and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess says "Do not change the Status of the bug or put it back to New as package sponsors use this field."
<rbasak> If I set the status to triaged will that mess up some process somewhere?
<njin> Hola pedro_ are you recovering all your friends ??, welcome
<pedro_> njin: hey dude, the internet friends? :-P sure !
<pedro_> njin: how's everything going in Italy?
<njin> LOL
<njin> here very hot,
<smartboyhw> Why?
<njin> hoght temperature and few work
<njin> high
<njin> pedro_, and what's about Chile?
<LoT> smartboyhw: you pinged me in #ubuntuforums, is it about a bug?
<smartboyhw> Yep, the bug you just said, Bug 1033532.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033532 in chromium-browser "Won't load pages. Sits "waiting for example.com"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033532
<smartboyhw> I think it's medium.
<LoT> and the reason?
<LoT> has it differed from yesterday?
<smartboyhw> Yes, I voted for High yesterday.
<LoT> (note that on the mailing list, the 'core' and 'noncore' thing is being discussed, so...)
<smartboyhw> Yeah!
<LoT> i'm waiting to hear from Brian on that one, he'd be the determining factor, as he's the bugs master :P
<smartboyhw> ...
<LoT> i'd agree on Medium
<LoT> (I meant on the core/noncore definition, for waiting on Brian)
<LoT> i'd agree with Medium though, although you'd need to restate the reasoning here so i can include it :P
<smartboyhw> OK, reasoning:
<smartboyhw> Since this really affects the users of Chromium not able to use the browser to go online, but Chromium isn't ORIGINALLY included in Ubuntu, so Medium.
<LoT> we did determine that Chromium is core for the derivative its reported against.
<LoT> hggdh and i decided that one
<LoT> i'll accept Medium though, if any other Bug Controller wants to change that they're free to
<smartboyhw> LoT, you finished your emergency call?:)
<LoT> yeah, a while ago
<LoT> i'm just typing up the comment for the importance change.
<smartboyhw> Thanks...
<LoT> wow... i can really type a wall of text o.O
<LoT> see comment 3 on that bug xD
<smartboyhw> Finished it. Thanks, LoT!
<LoT> yep
<smartboyhw> Isn't it my comment?
<LoT> yours is comment 2
<LoT> refresh the page
<smartboyhw> Oh, it's great!
<LoT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1033532/comments/3 though if you want the link
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1033532 in chromium-browser "Won't load pages. Sits "waiting for example.com"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> My first triaged bug.
<LoT> well
<LoT> its not triaged
<LoT> yet
<smartboyhw> I mean I changed status to confirmed, my first time.
<LoT> a truly triaged bug gets the "Triaged" status
<LoT> so your first confirmed bug :)
<smartboyhw> YEAH!!!
<LoT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage  <-- Triage guide
<smartboyhw> Thanks, LoT.
<smartboyhw> On Bug announce channel, looking for new bugs.
<LoT> no need to announce that xD
<LoT> i intercepted quite a few bugs there yesterday
<smartboyhw> BTW, why is the bot called Eeebotu?
<LoT> that's the bot's name
<LoT> hggdh owns the bot
<LoT> ask him :P
<smartboyhw> ...
<LoT> and yes, i did ping you hggdh.  :P
<smartboyhw> Ping!
<LoT> (Eeebotu's in several channels, btw)
<smartboyhw> Ok...
<smartboyhw> LoT: You got both LoT and TheLordOfTime in #ubuntu-bugs-announce...
<LoT> one's my ZNC
<LoT> one's not.
<LoT> LoT is just irssi via an ssh session
<LoT> the ZNC is persistent
<smartboyhw> ...
<LoT> (an IRC bouncer)
<LoT> (irssi and the ZNC don't play well together)
<smartboyhw> Wow, 3 bugs flooding in.
<LoT> not all of those are necessarily new bugs
<LoT> apparently, when a new task or something ends up on a bug, it restates it *shrugs*
<LoT> also, some bugs are workflow bugs you just don't touch :P
<smartboyhw> Look at Bug #1034015.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034015 in ubuntu "Fails to connect to iSCSI target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034015
<smartboyhw> What's the "Desktop Packages" Team on Launchpad？
<LoT> a team i dont know about
<smartboyhw> HA!
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~desktop-packages
<LoT> i never said i knew about every team
 * LoT is currently in ITSec Response Mode due to an IT-related threat at work
<smartboyhw> I'm just asking, hopefully hggdh can reply.
<elgaton> Hi everyone, I'm trying to fix a bug using the procedure outlined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and apparently need to deviate from that procedure (otherwise I can't rebuild the source tarball), anyone willing to help?
<elgaton> Hi everyone, I'm trying to fix a bug using the procedure outlined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and apparently need to deviate from that procedure (otherwise I can't rebuild the source tarball), anyone willing to help?
<elgaton> Hello, can someone set the status of bug #994498 to Triaged, its importance to Low and also target the bug for Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994498 in kile "Kile crashes when it is closing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994498
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-08
<elgaton> Hello, can someone set the status of bug #994498 to Triaged, its importance to Low and also target the bug for Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994498 in kile "Kile crashes when it is closing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994498
<elgaton> Hello, can someone set the status of bug #994498 to Triaged, its importance to Low and also target the bug for Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994498 in kile "Kile crashes when it is closing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994498
<elgaton> Hello, can someone set the status of bug #994498 to Triaged, its importance to Low and also target the bug for Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994498 in kile "Kile crashes when it is closing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994498
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<shogunri1k> Hi, my macbook sometimes sudenly freezes then sort of restarts quiting everything has this bug been reported?
<mdeslaur> shogunri1k: sounds like the binary nvidia driver
<mdeslaur> shogunri1k: have you tried using nouveau instead?
<mdeslaur> shogunri1k: possibly LP: #973096
<LoT> so, really odd ball question...
<LoT> why are some bugfixes allowed to get past the freeze
<LoT> but others not?
<LoT> esp. for regression bugs which showed up in Precise and not Oneiric
<hggdh> LoT: it depends on the criticality of the bug, most of the times
 * smartboyhw waves at hggdh and LoT.
<hggdh> hi smartboyhw
<hggdh> ji
<blkperl> LoT: The policy is defined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<LoT> yo hggdh, around>?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> but too late, it seems
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-09
<micahg> Logan_: PM?
<Logan_> micahg: sure
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<njin> uhmm, I've got usb-creator crashing everytime, but in strace it won't crash, have you any suggestion to track this ?
<smartboyhw> Report a bug/
<smartboyhw> Search it on Launchpad.
<njin> launched in terminal it return just core dumped and no more
<njin> smatboyhw, hallo, to give a valid report we've to tell to the developers where the program crash and what cause it. Please read http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<smartboyhw> Yeah, don't I know that?
<astraljava> I guess the point was that using strace the app won't crash, so it's pretty hard to give good technical output from where the crash normally occurs.
<njin> yeah
<njin> And it happens in various steps
<njin> And it also sometimes reach the end without crashes
<astraljava> Is this on which release?
<TJ-> astraljava: use the debugger, gdb.  "gdb --args /usr/bin/usb-creator-gtk"  at the gdb prompt do "run" ... when you hit the crash and gdb returns, get a backtrace using "bt full"
<TJ-> astraljava: sorry, that was aimed at njin
<astraljava> No worries.
<mounty> hey
<mounty> i have a problem with the process "mount"
<mounty> i opened a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1034801
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1034801 in ubuntu ""mount" is running continously at 100%" [Undecided,New]
<mounty> but i don't know, what source package is involved, because "mount" is not a source package
<mounty> can anybody help me?
<astraljava> mounty: You can always use `ubuntu-bug <app>` to find that out. This time it seems the source package is util-linux.
<mounty> thanks ;) @astraljava
<njin> pedro_:Hello fellow
<pedro_> njin: hey!
 * smartboyhw waves at pedro_
<pedro_> smartboyhw: hi :-)
<balloons> is there someone here who can view a private bug and tell me what's the gist of it?
<balloons> lp:1034960
<balloons> I think apport is sending me to the page as a duplicate, but of course, I know nothing about the crash or bug in question
<thumper> balloons: don't you hate it when it does that?
<balloons> thumper, pretty sure I'm not the only one :-)
<micahg> balloons: "After selecting English language in the initial screen I went on until the keyboard screen presented me with the English keyboard (as at the beginning I selected English language), but I have an Italian keyboard an so I clicked on "Detect keyboard layout" to try to detect my italian keyboard.
<micahg> When I was asked to type this key: ç after that Ubiquity crashed."
<balloons> micahg, perfect, thank you.. That represents my problem well.. Though I was installing in English :-)
<balloons> ohh, lol, right it was in english
<balloons> then yep
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-10
<elgaton> Hello, can someone set the status of bug #994498 to Triaged, its importance to Low and also target the bug for Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994498 in kile "Kile crashes when it is closing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994498
<smartboyhw> HI!
<elgaton> TJ-: thanks for setting the status (sorry for disconnecting before, had to go away suddenly)
<TJ-> elgaton: you're welcome
<njin> Finally it crashed on strace, but without results...[pid  4085] 16:02:28.541797 <... recvmsg resumed> 0x7f4c51d92ed0, MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<njin> [pid  4021] 16:02:28.541809 write(7, "\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 8 <unfinished ...>
<njin> [pid  4085] 16:02:28.541824 close(4 <unfinished ...>
<njin> [pid  4021] 16:02:28.541832 <... write resumed> ) = 8
<njin> [pid  4085] 16:02:28.542543 <... close resumed> ) = 0
<njin> [pid  4021] 16:02:28.542558 --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<njin> [pid  4085] 16:02:28.542615 write(7, 0x7f4c51d92ff8, 8 <unfinished ...>
<njin> [pid  4085] 16:02:30.113919 +++ killed by SIGSEGV (core dumped) +++
<njin> [pid  4086] 16:02:30.113961 +++ killed by SIGSEGV (core dumped) +++
<smartboyhw> Wow!
<bcurtiswx> njin, try using pastebin
<bcurtiswx> please
<TJ-> njin: What crashed? is there anything in /var/crash/ ?
<njin> is again usb-creator-gtk
<TJ-> njin: OK. You should install the symbol packages for it and its libraries and run it under gdb debugger then you can secure a backtrace
<njin> TJ: there isn't dbg libs for usb-creator, is also a python script, not a binary
<njin> try with valgrind
<TJ-> njin: So the python debug symbols then
<TJ-> njin: http://wiki.python.org/moin/DebuggingWithGdb
<njin> TJ, thanks looking
<TJ-> njin: in case you don't know: debug symbol archives: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<green_> hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-11
<arand> Could someone open a task for precise on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redeclipse/+bug/1034148 please?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1034148 in redeclipse "redeclipse: security issues with transmitted map cfgs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<green7> hi
<green7> hi
<RandomBloke> Hi, after a recent quantal update window controls are now on the right instead of left, should I report this?
<smartboyhw> RandomBloke: You should
<RandomBloke> Ok, I will.
<RandomBloke> I assume this isn't something that should happen then.
<smartboyhw> Yep, it shouldn't.
<RandomBloke> Thanks, bye!
<redd> hi
<green7> hello
<green7> I've got a question!
<penguin42> ask it!
<green7> if someone files a bug for some third-party package, what should a triager do?
<penguin42> can you give an example of a 3rd party package?
<green7> I mean something which is not maintained by Ubuntu
<green7> like someone today filed a bug for 'Calibre'. I don't think it is maintained by Ubuntu (although I'm not sure)
<penguin42> bug number?
<green7> 1035633. But I cannot access it anymore.
<penguin42> bug 1035633
<penguin42> hmph, where is our friendly bot
<penguin42> hmph, won't let me either
<green7> Maybe somone removed it.
<penguin42> green7: I think if it's really a commercial/3rd party package then I'd leave it to them, although if the bug is missing something obvious it's worth asking for it;' like if the bug really no gives no useful info
<green7> And how can I find out whether a particular package/application is maintained by Ubuntu?
<penguin42> green7: Most things are - you can look at packages.ubuntu.com and apt-cache policy can tell you which repo it came from; if it's in the main/multiverse/universe I'd treat it as normal
<penguin42> green7: Only something that's from the partner repo or not on packages.u.c would I treat specially
<green7> got it
<Logan_> What is the appropriate response when a person runs apport-collect on a bug, and it says that the package is provided by a PPA? Should the bug be marked as invalid?
<Logan_> Or should I mark as Incomplete, say to run ppa-purge, and then see if the bug still exists?
<penguin42> bug number?
<Logan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1035683
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035683 in kde-workspace "upon resuming from suspend, kwin crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Logan_> In fact, it says: "UnreportableReason: This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again."
<Logan_> So Apport wouldn't even let the report go through if it was reported correctly.
<penguin42> Logan_: OK, it's not just any old PPA - it's from the backports ppa
<Logan_> Right.
<penguin42> Logan_: Hmm, apport seems to have added almost nothing useful, which is a shame - some logs/backtrace would be useful if they were still there
<Logan_> And the bug is somewhat sparse as it is.
<penguin42> Logan_: I'd ask whether it's a repeatable crash; if it's repeatable then yes I'd ask to retry with the non-ppa version and then try an apport
<Logan_> Okay, will do.
<Logan_> penguin42: Won't it be a mess if s/he runs apport-collect again in the bug?
<Logan_> Should I ask him/her to file a new bug instead with Apport once the official package is installed?
<penguin42> Logan_: I wouldn't bother with a new bug, might need a flag on apport to let it add
<Logan_> Okay.
<penguin42> Logan_: I don't think it will be confusing because the existing apport log has almost nothing
<Logan_> penguin42: Is my response appropriate?
<penguin42> looks good
<Logan_> Awesome.
<penguin42> Logan_: If it was a fairly arbitrary ppa I'd kind of agree it was an invalid, but things like the backports and things like xorg-edgers for latest stuff seem reasonable to track - as long as it's clear (maybe a note in title)
<Logan_> Makes sense.
<snamellit> when doing triage, do you assign the bug to yourself or leave it unassigned?
<penguin42> normally leave it unassigned
<snamellit> thanks
<snamellit> how can you practical follow up on these bugs?
<penguin42> depends on the bug!
<penguin42> snamellit: Don't try and do every bug you see, only do the ones you're comfortable with
<snamellit> well, i am not comfortable with any bug right now... I am just trying to bearings...
<penguin42> snamellit: So some bugs you can find are already fixed, some you'll find are dupes of others, some you can confirm or state are still a problem, some you can ask the reporter for mor einformation, or if they've given enough end up as triaged
<snamellit> What about 'works as intended' bugs?
<penguin42> snamellit: You can close as invalid or mark as opinion; but you need to make sure it's really as intended, and even if it is intended is the bug reporter right to say that's bad?
<snamellit> In this case the reporter complains that FF does not store a password when instructed by the site not to.
<penguin42> bug number ?
<snamellit> 1035574
<penguin42> bug 1035574
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035574 in firefox "Does not offer to save password at https://cas.unistra.fr/cas/login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035574
<penguin42> if you say bug then the bot picks it up :-)
<snamellit> cas is a single sign on service.
<penguin42> ok, I don't know enough about password/html foo to know what's reasonable there
<snamellit> i set one of these up at work...
<penguin42> snamellit: OK, so if you know why it doesn't and it's a thing from the site, then I'd add a comment explaining why it doesn't, and then mark invalid
<snamellit> thanks, will do
<penguin42> snamellit: On something like that always put the explanation about it so that they can see the reasoning
<snamellit> done, ok like that?
<penguin42> yep, looks good
<penguin42> hmm it might be good to /topic that people should quote a bug number if possible
<penguin42> do we do anything special with overlay-scrollbar bugs - I'm assuming it's appropriate to add overlay-scrollbar to the bug in question
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-12
<green7> hello
<green7> got a question
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<mapreri> hi, i verified the bug #1035824, can a bug control member some one (a bugcontrol member?) set it to triaged, whishlist, and add the tag needs-packaging?
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> bug 1035824
<mapreri> umh.. ubot2 is out :/
<penguin42> hmph
<mapreri> * ubot2 è uscito (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<mapreri> ops... i'm italian, translate: "ubot2 is quit"
<mapreri> translation*
<penguin42> ah now hang on a sec, I normally avoid needs-packaging, let me just have a look
<mapreri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1035824
<mapreri> penguin42: np
<penguin42> mapreri: OK, that's going to take a bit of checking up - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs_Packaging_Bugs
<mapreri> penguin42: i already read this page, but to set the importance to wishlist, and the sttus to triaged, i have to be a bugcontrol member, i'm only a bugsquad member :)
<penguin42> mapreri: OK, so if you've verified all those things, add a comment listing each one of the checks and confirming it's not there; otherwise I'll have to do it :-)
<mapreri> penguin42: i already checked all those things, but i didn't write a commend on the bug, have i to do it?
<mapreri> the package needs to be packaged
<micahg> penguin42: if it all looks ok, you can write 'setting based on verification by mapreri on IRC'
<penguin42> micahg: Right, I just thought it best he adds a comment to say that he's checked it all
<mapreri> micahg: penguin42: have i to write or not?
<micahg> penguin42: that's more important for verifying a bug or SRU, these are just wishlists
<penguin42> ok
<mapreri> penguin42: i'm mapreri also in lp
<penguin42> ok, thanks
<penguin42> done
<mapreri> penguin42: well, but.. where did you find the debian directory? yes, the file is in a position that help te packaging but i cannot find the debian dir...
<penguin42> mapreri: https://github.com/communi/communi/tree/master/qtc_packaging/debian_harmattan   I think the harmattan stuff is a bit different, but I don't know much about it, but it sure looks like a normalish control/rules setup
<mapreri> penguin42: oh, you right!
<penguin42> mapreri: And if you look at the github id of the guy who committed them it's the same as the lp id of the reporter
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<mapreri> penguin42: yep, i already noted that
<mapreri> smartboyhw: hi :)
<Chauncellor> Hi! bug 915165. I think that this might be Ubuntu's implementation of GTK, not the fault of GTK itself. Should I still file upstream?
<Chauncellor> oh? Where's ubottu?
<Chauncellor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/915165
<smartboyhw> Bug 915165
<penguin42> Chauncellor: If you think it's likely ubuntu specific, then don't upstream
<Chauncellor> penguin42, do canonical devs monitor GTK+3 (ubuntu)? I'm afraid it will fester into oblivion.
<penguin42> Chauncellor: Well, it's marked as High and confirmed, and it's got a lot of dupes
<Asad2005> I am having frequent freez no mouse no KB. Can someone help me troubleshoot
<Chauncellor> penguin42, yeah, I just did all that >.>
<penguin42> Chauncellor: is it only transmission it's showing in?
<Chauncellor> penguin42, no, it's also with gnome-screenshot
<Asad2005> 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Chauncellor> and also other programs here and there
<Chauncellor> but those two are pretty much 100%
<penguin42> Chauncellor: What makes you suspicious it's the Ubuntu gtk? Have you tried with the overlay scrollbars disabled?
<Chauncellor> penguin42, I don't think the scrollbars have anything to do with it. Did you take a look at the video?
<penguin42> Chauncellor: Oh, just watched it - that is annoying
<Chauncellor> penguin42, I'll just let it lie for a bit, I imagine someone will come after it
<Chauncellor> thanks for the help!
<penguin42> Chauncellor: What makes you think it's ubuntu specific?
<Chauncellor> penguin42, I don't believe I could reproduce it in gnome-shell
<Chauncellor> and doesn't unity have some strange mashup of GTK libs?
<Chauncellor> I'm unsure about it
<Chauncellor> I usually manage compiz bugs, not GTK :P
<penguin42> Chauncellor: I'm not too sure about Unity; but I didn't think there was anything too special with popup menus like that
<Chauncellor> Asad2005, you should probably hop on over to #ubuntu for support
<Chauncellor> penguin42, hm, I guess I could always file an upstream report - worst case scenario it gets closed.
<penguin42> Chauncellor: Try recreating in a debian vm?
<Asad2005> i did nobody is giving attention there its too busy a channel i think
<Chauncellor> penguin42, woof, I guess that might be the way I have to go
<Chauncellor> Asad2005, unfortunately, this really isn't the support channel, #ubuntu is. Go ahead and PM me and I'll see what I can do to help
<Asad2005> dont really know hw to PM i am using irssi
<Chauncellor> sent you one
<Chauncellor> jbicha, ......
<penguin42> micahg: on bug 505857 you added a note that says please leave this private until the retracer is done - that was 2.5 years ago
<lifeless> penguin42: is the retracer done?
<penguin42> lifeless: hmm, yes I think so - it removed that tag 6 months later
<micahg> penguin42: heh, it never updated, but it's irrelevant now, so removing the core dump
<penguin42> looks like it was the xine plugin taking it down, although what it was doing on simple things like gmail I don't know
<micahg> yeah, that part may or may not be relevant though anymore, Firefox has changed quite a bit
 * micahg made it public
<penguin42> yeh
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-05
<Chat9593> Bom
<Chat9593> Davidn
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-07
<TheLordOfTime> http://askubuntu.com/questions/329541/no-unity-cant-send-bug-report?noredirect=1#comment419197_329541
<TheLordOfTime> anyone got a solution for this person?
<TheLordOfTime> they can't send a crash bug/report apparently :/
<TheLordOfTime> if anyone wants to translate, please translate this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1207771
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207771 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx-light 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: the important error message is "ln: creation of the symbolic link "/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default" failed: no such file or directory
<hggdh> (ln: creazione del collegamento simbolico "/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente)
<matthew-parlette> I'm trying to triage bug #1208102, it doesn't have any real information in the description, so I took a look at the logs. The only errors I see are in the UbiquityDM.txt, but I can't tell if they are real errors relating to this bug. Can anyone take a quick look?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208102 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Final Ubuntu install crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208102
<TheLordOfTime> anyone willing to translate this?  Even a basic translation of what the APT errors were.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1207771
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207771 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx-light 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: the important error message is "ln: creation of the symbolic link "/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default" failed: no such file or directory
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: the title is the usual "the post-installation script returned error 1"
<hggdh> huh. forgot 'vecchio', old
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ehhhhh
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  was an installation or a deletion bug?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  there's two problems with that: (1) nginx-light shouldn't be setting up the symlink, that should be nginx-common...
<TheLordOfTime> (2) there's a similar bug with "remove"
<TheLordOfTime> in... i think raring or quantal i forget *checks*
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  can i quote you on that translation and add that to the bug and my to-do list?
<TheLordOfTime> i also have a waiting Critical bug that's already in the SRU / Sponsored Uploads queue that i want ot get in first
<TheLordOfTime> (for Precise, which that bug there is for)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: you can quote me, yes
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  already done, i attributed the translation to yourself.  any way to determine if they're upgrading or new-installing?
<TheLordOfTime> the error i see there is a known upgrade and purging error that cropped up later...
<TheLordOfTime> eesh i forgot i get notifications for everythgin nginx o.O
 * TheLordOfTime turns off email pulling on his phone
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it's an install, nginx-light. Only nginx-light is being installed
<TheLordOfTime> that's not supposed to happen
<TheLordOfTime> nginx-light has a dependency on nginx-common
<TheLordOfTime> which installs the default file
<TheLordOfTime> i confirmed that on a clean 12.04 instance too, it correctly installs nginx-common
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<TheLordOfTime> they either did something wrong, or...
<TheLordOfTime> maybe their repository information they have is wrong...
<TheLordOfTime> s/wrong/broken/
<hggdh> maybe. maybe they already have ngix-common installed
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
 * TheLordOfTime pulls the debian/control file
<TheLordOfTime> Package: nginx-light
<TheLordOfTime> Depends: nginx-common (= ${source:Version}),
<TheLordOfTime> no, it should be installing at the same time, or removing other nginx packages
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<Ampelbein> TheLordOfTime: To reproduce: "apt-get install nginx-light ; apt-get purge nginx-light; apt-get install nginx-light"
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  add reproduction steps to the bug please
<TheLordOfTime> oh wait a minute...
<TheLordOfTime> i know what's up with this
<TheLordOfTime> it's RELATED to the in-progress SRU
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  i know of the purge issue
<TheLordOfTime> that;s bug... um...
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1206878
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1206878 in nginx (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Configuration should be purged only in nginx-common" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206878
<TheLordOfTime> and that's already in the sponsorship queue
<TheLordOfTime> but purging the package and reinstalling *does* cause the other bug
<TheLordOfTime> so they're related i think.
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  you know, though, it REALLY HELPS when people say "Oh, I purged the package previously."
<TheLordOfTime> but if that's not what they did here..
<TheLordOfTime> (also, Clint Byrum set Critical on that, not me...)
<TheLordOfTime> urgh, i'm tired again... guess it's time for coffee :/
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  i'm going to go find coffee, if you can ask about whether they ever purged nginx-light before and did not remove nginx-common, then that'd be great
 * TheLordOfTime is off for a while since he has to go find a coffee shop nearby
<Ampelbein> TheLordOfTime: I'll let you do the asking ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  ehhhhhhhh
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
 * TheLordOfTime quotes you for the steps to reproduce
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-08
<TheLordOfTime> Ursinha:  your connection stable now?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<gQuigs> this bug should be at least High, if not critical; 1160490
<gQuigs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1160490
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1160490 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "race condition updating statefile" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-09
<kanliot> apport could be more stable.  it's eating up my ram
<jram0421> hey im part of bug squad how can i mark a bug as triaged
<TheLordOfTime> jram0421:  "triaged" can be set by bugcontrol
<TheLordOfTime> jram0421:  you ask a member of bug control to set it to triaged and you provide your reasons
<jram0421> oh
<TheLordOfTime> as well as reasoning for a given importance if you want
<jram0421> thanks
 * TheLordOfTime is on bugcontrol and can assist, maybe.
<TheLordOfTime> and of course he disappears :p
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-10
<jram0421> hi i need a bug marked as triaged i am part of the ubuntu bug squad
<jram0421> the link to the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1156362
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1156362 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Impossible d'installer « xubuntu-desktop »" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jram0421> Can someone mark the bug
 * TheLordOfTime looks
<TheLordOfTime> jram0421:  why do you think it should be triaged?  *is curious*
<jram0421> i have been able to recreate the bug
<TimeLord|PHONE> Bleh stupid Internet...
<TimeLord|PHONE> jram0421: missed your response, my Internet failed and timed out.  :/
<TimeLord|PHONE> okay then
<u-k-i-t> Hmm... Sent two email to the 'ubuntu-bugsquad' list this morning and instantly got back with same subject line as I sent to list with and email from: JP@eukor.com / return address: mmp@eukor.com about the company - Email all images. Anybody?
<hggdh> u-k-i-t: huh?
<hggdh> u-k-i-t: I see only 4 emails today-ish on the bugsquad ML; except for one, I know the nicks of the people involved.
<TheLordOfTime> u-k-i-t:  oh that piece of crap...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  i saw that a couple lweeks ago, i wanted to get in contact with an ML admin, the people behind the scenes
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  i *think* there's a listener on the ML that autosubscribes you to them when you have a message sent on the ML
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  any idea who's sysadmin for the mailing lists?
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  ^ same question if you know
<dnivra> Hello everyone! Could someone create the tasks required to backport Intel/AMD OpenCL support in Precise? Please see comments #24 to #31 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/763457/ for more.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 763457 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "please provide opencl-icd virtual package" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dnivra> Currently, python-pyopencl can't be used in Precise(on machines with no nVidia cards) since the Intel/AMD ICDs aren't available. Also, the installation will break few graphical components - KDE desktop effects do not work for me.
<TheLordOfTime> u-k-i-t:  hggdh: ping
<TheLordOfTime> if you two are around
<TheLordOfTime> u-k-i-t:  hggdh:  this is a confirmed issue - the advertisements are send directly to responders on the mailing list, I've emailed into rt@ubuntu.com to get someone to take a look and see if they can find any offending addresses that are receiving messages from the list.
<TheLordOfTime> u-k-i-t:  hggdh:  I myself have gotten two such messages, but they all go to spam now.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  and the messages u-k-i-t is talking about never  show up in the mailing list, it's a direct send to the individual who sent the initial message and/or response.
<TheLordOfTime> not a CC to the bugsquad list
<TheLordOfTime> so hopefully someone on IS will take a peek
<TheLordOfTime> or whoever has ML godadmin
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: no, there is no auto subscription. We (the ML admins) have to approve any email from non-subswcribers
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  that's not what i said
<hggdh> u-k-i-t: please send me a one such email -- full, including headers
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  what I SAID was the person is already listening on the ML
<hggdh> u-k-i-t: hggdh2 at ubuntu dot com
<TheLordOfTime> and automatically sending everything back to the SENDER of the initial message
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  i've got two old ones i can send you
<TheLordOfTime> they're in my spam folder
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: please do
<TheLordOfTime> but note ticket 22843 on rt, i emailed them because i'm concerned it's not just bugsquad's ML being affected
<hggdh> then I can check and, if necessary, kick the offending subscriber
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  it may be from my trekweb.org account
<TheLordOfTime> because i might've forgotten to set it to send from my @ubuntu.com
<TheLordOfTime> see the notice i sent you
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  note those are two headers, but we have *no* information on who on the ML is actually the source
<TheLordOfTime> since the responses NEVER hit the ML
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime, u-k-i-t: I just sent an email to the ML about that.
<hggdh> but I still would like to see some such emails
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  i sent two to you i think
<TheLordOfTime> with the headers (but i plain-text'd the content so you'll have to convert it to HTML to make it view, maybe)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime:all my emails are seen as pure text :-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  you may also want to poke IS and give the results of your investigation to the ticket that got generated if you find the culprit so they can be removed on other ML.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  oh good :p
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  NOTE that the email is all images
<TheLordOfTime> very very little text
<TheLordOfTime> which adds to the spamminess factor
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I also received one just now (as a consequence of my email?). I will look at it, and at yours and others, and try to find out a common source
<hggdh> (the one I received was immediately tagged as spam)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  I'd say blacklist *@eukor.* but... i tend to overkill when I blacklist things on my spam
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  yeah my spam filters did that too, i kept the offending messages around because reasons
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: could be. But the one I received has a different sender
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  mind sharing headers with myself?
<TheLordOfTime> s/myself/me/
 * TheLordOfTime wants to see if there's *any* similarities
<penguin42> always from JP@eukor.com?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  on mine the two were from them
<TheLordOfTime> but idk if it's from multiple separate senders, i know the common denominator is the domain
<hggdh> I have to get AFK for a while, but I will read the backlog
<penguin42> hggdh: Just sent you mine
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  that looks like a different spam, but if I"m getting that it's getting stuck in my blacklists and autopurged
<TheLordOfTime> the eukor stuff got through though
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> well, off to play L4D2 on *cough*windows*cough*
<TheLordOfTime> zombie killin time
<hggdh> penguin42: thank you
<hggdh> heh. https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/haskell-cafe/Xki9VkFpAgo/Cps40CjURFsJ
<hggdh> penguin42, TheLordOfTime, u-k-i-t: I have the jp at eukor dot com as a member. I will remove him until I have sufficient proof this user has resolved this crappy spam protection issue
<hggdh> also, I have BCC-ed you on the email I sent the user
<hggdh> heh. Bounced. Forwarded to mmp at eukor dot com, in the (vain) hope it will reach a person, not a stupid program
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, oh good, so this is handled.
<hggdh> I will try to remember to check the subscription messages for users from eukor.com, and if they happen again, I will block the domain from subscribing.
<TheLordOfTime> well, kinda :P\
<hggdh> yeah
<u-k-i-t> hggdh: Thanks. Yes just got the bbc'ed email.
<hggdh> the forwarded email also bounced :-(
<TheLordOfTime> i got it on my phone since i was zombie killing in L4D2
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, IMO, blacklist the domain
<TheLordOfTime> but that's my opinion
<hggdh> yea, thought about that, but it is a rather strict measure. I will try the nice approach first
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<hggdh> I believe people are not always bad, just dumb, stupid, and ignorant ;-)
<hggdh> and then mean to me, just because I called them dumb, stupid, and ignorant. Go figure them.
<TheLordOfTime> eheh
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, and therein lies the flaw of humanity
<penguin42> hggdh: I wonder if it's actually him or a spammer that just uses the last address sent to the list
<hggdh> so goes humanity. The axiom of the conservation of inteligence (the world population increases, but the summ of inteligence is the same)
<hggdh> penguin42: I considered that also, but the email I sent was directed to the address on record.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, you cc'd the sysadmins rigiht?
<TheLordOfTime> (for the ML system)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I cc-ed the ML admins (for bugsquad only)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, ah okay.
<hggdh> not the sysadmins
 * hggdh received an email from self, decides not to work on it
<TheLordOfTime> lol
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-11
<fossterer> Hi ! I'm new finding my way into fixing bugs.. saw a simple fix pushed recently..How can I apply it myself rather than updating my system?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-05
<teward> can someone approve the Precise nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1352617 please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352617 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php5-fpm UNIX sockets do not listen as www-data:www-data, cause 502s with webservers trying to use socket" [Undecided,New]
<teward> (it only affects Precise, not Trusty or later)
<rbasak> Could somebody please accept teward's Precise nomination in bug 1352617? He reports it affects Precise only, so we should add the task and mark it as Fix Released in the development relesae.
<ubot5> bug 1352617 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php5-fpm UNIX sockets in Precise do not listen as www-data:www-data by default, and causes 502s with webservers trying to use socket" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352617
<quantibility> hello all
<meecoder> oh hi
<quantibility> heh
<quantibility> anyhow
<quantibility> yall developers right?
<quantibility> am i in the right spot?
<Noskcaj> quantibility, #ubuntu-devel also works, but yeah
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-06
<meecoder> I am trying to file a bug on launchpad but the page just stays the same when I try to submit it. It seems to reload though.
<rbasak> Could somebody please accept teward's Precise nomination in bug 1352617? He reports it affects Precise only, so we should add the task and mark it as Fix Released in the development relesae.
<ubot5> bug 1352617 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php5-fpm UNIX sockets in Precise do not listen as www-data:www-data by default, and causes 502s with webservers trying to use socket" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352617
<arrrghhh> hello.  can someone tell me what is preventing 14.04.1 upgrades being presented to 12.04.x users?
<arrrghhh> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-08
<marc32> does anyone use a "Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4359]" under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<gQuigs> I can't remember how to mark a bug as affecting a different series (aka mark this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1319941 to also affecting Trusty)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319941 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "libreoffice draw / impress crash if user service publishing is disabled in avahi" [Critical,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-09
<wligtenberg> I just reported #1354730 is there anything I can do to make the report better?
<wligtenberg> Here is the full link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1354730
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354730 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "14.04 grub-install failed: Wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>" [Undecided,New]
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> wligtenberg: Given that other bug you mention was debian-installer-utils may be more appropriate? but I don't know the details , but the bug report looks ok - although I'd be tempted to add some detail of what your disk/filesystem setup is
<wligtenberg> Well, that is detailed in the link I mentioned
<penguin42> yeh, I mean just to make it easier for someone scanning past the bug
<wligtenberg> just updated it
<wligtenberg> thank you for the feedback
<penguin42> no problem
<Rosco2> Can someone from bug control look at bug 1354109?
<ubot5> bug 1354109 in gramps (Ubuntu) "Doesn't allow entry of same-sex marriages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354109
<Rosco2> I think it should be set to "wishlist" importance, and set to "Triaged"
<penguin42> ooh that's a fun one to figure out impact of
<Rosco2> :-)
<penguin42> ok, so gramps has edubuntu-desktop-gnome as a Task, so it's a core package
<penguin42> Rosco2: I've set it as a Medium
<Rosco2> Thanks
 * penguin42 can see people fighting these type of problems in database definitions for decades to come
<penguin42> it's quite hard to define definitions that fits all combinations
<Rosco2> Yes it wasn't really a problem recording relationships from the 1800s and before
<penguin42> Rosco2: I can see people could class it as wishlist (which I think that's where it is upstream) but especially since since it has a task for Edubuntu it seems more important to get it right
<Rosco2> I know upstream are starting to think about what should be included in the next major release
<penguin42> nod
<Rosco2> I will point them to the bug on their mailing list to see if someone will take it on
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-06
<Aweman> Hello, I think I found a small bug with the Ubuntu 15.04 installation process.
<Aweman> When u select a language and follow some more steps in the installation process and then go back to the beginning and select another language, the language won't change to the newly selected one everywhere
<Aweman> Since this might be hard to understand I recorded a short video which shows the behaviour
<Aweman> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e5iokdbxdmymbl2/Ubuntu%2015.04%20Language%20Selection%20BUG.webm?dl=0
<pyrite> Could someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1358154
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358154 in bash-completion (Debian) "Bash autocompletion not working for apt command" [Unknown,New]
<pyrite> There is a merge request waiting for review
<pyrite> It was thought to be fixed in vivid, but there was a typo and the patch was never applied
<tarpman> pyrite: I'd suggest re-opening the bug (change the status from Fix Released back to Confirmed) and subscribe sponsors team (ubuntu-sponsors) so it shows up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<pyrite> I dont have the permissions to change from Fix Released
<pyrite> Can I apply for the necessary permissions? Or would someone else reopen it
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-07
<pyrite> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1296218 is in the Known Issues in the Trusty ReleaseNotes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296218 in apparmor (Ubuntu Utopic) "aa-complain crashed with apparmor.common.AppArmorException in get_profile_flags(): '/etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.chromium-browser contains no profile'" [Medium,Fix released]
<pyrite> The launchpad bug says it was fixed for trusty, but it never was
<pyrite> It was fixed in 2.9.0 but trusty uses 2.8.95 so it needs an SRU and that bugs status should be set back to Triaged for Trusty
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-09
<mancomunado> I deleted a simple file and prompted a warning if I wanted to make hardware be forgotten by the system. Three devices were grey on the list. The music was still playing, but when the track finished all the sounds now aren't working. How do I reinstall it?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-08
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/1610714 => How to get this SRU'ed ? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1610714 in poppler (Ubuntu) "Evince crashes with _cairo_gstate_set_dash" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-10
<tdaitx> hello bug squad! I need to add tasks for Trusty and Precise for OpenJDK 7 to LP:#1611598 with importance High (all jamvm packages are broken with the 2.6.7 update - packaged but not uploaded yet until the fix is in place)
<tdaitx> teward, thanks for the help on LP: #1611598 ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611598 in OpenJDK "jamvm is broken due to missing native methods in sun.misc.Unsafe" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611598
<teward> tdaitx: you're welcome it needs approvals though
<hggdh> teward, tdaitx: Precise and Trusty tasks approved
<tdaitx> hggdh, teward thanks! ;-)
<hggdh> tdaitx: thank *you* for working on this
<tdaitx> hggdh, teward: could you please set importance as High in LP: #1611598 for both Trusty and Precise? Without that fix the jamvm is completely broken and for some archs that is the fastest VM available
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611598 in OpenJDK "jamvm is broken due to missing native methods in sun.misc.Unsafe" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611598
<hggdh> tdaitx: done
<tdaitx> =D
<KodiakFi> Hello ya'll - I'm a RHEL sysadmin but I noticed something Red Hat is in the process of fixing for RHEL also affects Ubuntu 16.04 - https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1255507
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1255507 in NetworkManager "NetworkManager no longer provides complete FQDN (DHCP_HOSTNAME) to dhclient" [High,Verified]
<KodiakFi> I just happened to have a host running a live version of 16.04 and thought I'd compare just for fun though we aren't a Ubuntu shop
<KodiakFi> I believe it affects any distro using NetworkManager in an environment that uses MS DHCP and MS Dynamic DNS
<hggdh> cyphermox: ^
<teward> hggdh: thanks for taking care of tdaitx's items there, and thanks for approving the task nominations :)
 * teward got busy as hell
<teward> heck*
<hggdh> hellck?
<teward> hggdh: s/hell/heck/  <-- this should have been done, but my mind went away :
<teward> (too busy trying to write up one of my scripts for code review by the community on the Code Review StackExchange site)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-12
<jarlath> I'm getting screen flickering on the lower portion of my screen. i915 driver/Sandybridge Mobile. What package should I report against with ubuntu-bug?
<jarlath> I did see bug #1522922 but it's marked as fixed upstream.
<ubot5> bug 1554613 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1522922 Screen flickers on XPS 13 9350/9550 (Intel Skylake/Broadwell GPU)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554613
<jarlath> back later :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-07
<chiluk> Yo dgadomski you there?
<dgadomski> chiluk: hey, how are you man?
<chiluk> I'm reviewing your patch for LP# 1674680
<chiluk> I don't think you intended to do
<chiluk>      for conffile in \
<chiluk> -        /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf \
<chiluk> that should be removing the file off the filesystem during preinst...  which I think is what you want.
<chiluk> dgadomski: ^^
<chiluk> and dgadomski I'm doing really well.
<dgadomski> chiluk: I'm glad to hear that
<dgadomski> and I you're right, I guess I went to far with eradicating rfcomm.conf
<dgadomski> I'll fix it right away
<chiluk> dgadomski: ... I'm trying to figure out the rm_conffile interface..
<chiluk> I haven't played with it before.
<dgadomski> but the intention of that part must have been to remove the file
<dgadomski> chiluk: done, thanks for noticing it
<chiluk> sure thing.
<chiluk> dgadomski: ... sorry there was another upload a few seconds ago that just got pushed into artful.. I'm sponsoring for artful now.
<chiluk> I fixed the versioning appropriately.
<ouroumov_> Hello, can someone with the necessary LP powers set importance for this bug as "Critical" as per guidelines ? (A bug that has a severe impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users - For example, if the system fails to boot) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-08
<dgadomski> thanks chiluk!
<chiluk> yw dgadomski...
<jbayfield> Hi, just wanted to ask a quick question in regards to #1681437. It involves the installation of an old artwork package on a new installation. The artwork package was designed for a GNOME installation, but the package was installed on an LXDE system. For this reason, update-gconf-defaults fails because, of course, GConf doesn't need to exist on a non-GNOME system. My question is how somebody would handle a bug like this - is it invalid because it
<jbayfield> wasn't installed as intended, or should there be a technical reason as to why this shouldn't happen that could be fixed (assuming the package was still maintained)?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-09
<Pici> ait
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-11
<roadmr> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1710022/ probably belongs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd instead, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1710022 in Ubuntu Website - OBSOLETE "assertions.ubuntu.com is not reachable via IPv6" [Undecided,New]
<roadmr> (er, maybe not - sorry)
<bdmurray> roadmr: yeah, I don't kow
<roadmr> bdmurray: so a nasty point of view would be: it's his problem to find a way to route from his ipv6-only network to the ipv4 one
<roadmr> bdmurray: another point of view would be: *we* need to provide ipv6-accessible services.
<bdmurray> there've been plenty of bug reports about sites not providing ipv6
<bdmurray> or maybe RTs
<roadmr> bdmurray: but in any case - I'll triage that as a "snapstore" bug - assertions.ubuntu.com is in principle part of the store.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-06
<gf2> Hi. I solved a bug!  I found a workaround in another bug report and had the reporter try it. It worked. So, what status do I put for this bug?
<tsimonq2> gf2: Confirmeed.
<tsimonq2> *Confirmed
<tsimonq2> I'm curious though, which bug?
<gf2> Hi, here is the bug.
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1770587
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770587 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "creation of new email account impossible in thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<gf2> Confirmed doesn't close it though. I thought "invalid"?
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> Looking.
<tsimonq2> Right, invalid is correct. Thanks gf2.
<tsimonq2> gf2: Have you considered becoming a member of Bug Control, by the way?
<gf2> I'd love to be a member of the Bug Control. I am still just new to this. I started bug triage at the end of June and thought I would try to clear up the old bugs. I have addressed about 1000 old bugs so far. :) It's kinda fun. But I am still learning, I must say.
<gf2> This is my first "solve" :)
<tsimonq2> gf2: Feel free to get an IRC bouncer (if you don't have one) and idle here. :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your work!
<gf2> Sorry, tsimonq2, I don't know that the IRC bouncer is?
<tsimonq2> gf2: Ah, no problem. :) I'd just make sure you're always here.
<tsimonq2> gf2: An IRC bouncer is a piece of software which sits on a server that's always up, and instead of connecting to the IRC server directly, you connect to the bouncer and it bounces everything to/from the IRC server and your client.
<tsimonq2> gf2: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<gf2> Thanks for the info, tsimonq2. I am currently using Pidgin. I am not always on line. I work full time and am only able to address bugs in my spare time. How would the bouncer help?
<tsimonq2> gf2: If someone has an important message for you, instead of trying to catch you when you're online, they can just ping you, and you'll get the message when you're online next.
<tsimonq2> gf2: The majority of Ubuntu contributors do it; for example, you can ping me at any time. :)
<gf2> oh! that is interesting. OK, I will explore that software. Thanks for the tip. :)
<gf2> :) how do I become a member of bug control?
<tsimonq2> gf2: Here is some documentation on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<gf2> ok, good! Thanks tsimonq2!
<tsimonq2> No problem gf2, let me know if you have any more questions. :_)
<tsimonq2> *:)
<gf2> Super! I will. :)
<gf2> Hi again, tsimonq2. Which BNC software do you use?
<tsimonq2> gf2: I personally SSH to a server I have and use irssi under tmux, but I typically recommend https://www.panicbnc.net/ which I've used before.
<gf2> Great! Thanks again for your help, tsimonq2! :)
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-12
<gf2> Hello. Could someone please change the following bug report to "low" importance?  Thanks in advance. :)
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1766161
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1766161 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "package get updated even though locked in Synaptic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-08-07
<EoflaOE> Is it me? Because Nautilus freezes when restoring a hidden file from the Trash.
<tomreyn> EoflaOE: i just tried on this 18.04 amd64 and nautilus doesn't freeze there.
<tomreyn> (this channel is just about coordination of traging bugs, though, from what i can tell.)
